# The 2013 Author Weight Loss Thread!



## 60911

I'm both editing and sick today, which is combining to create an effect wherein I'm spending way too much time picking over KB and too little spent doing what I need to be doing. So, all right, it's time to get back to focus, exorcise demons and get on with what needs to get done this year. To that end, I'm going to start this thread, playing off something that I've seen a few others mention around the WC. I bulked up a little after my first year writing, lost a good portion of it last year solely through diet, and have had holiday pounds attack me over the last weeks with all the ferocity of a bag of angry cats turned loose upon a man smeared with tuna fish. I need to start an exercise routine, and I've always found group accountability works a lot better with this stuff than just sitting quietly behind the keyboard and being the only one who knows or cares whether I hit the recumbent bike today or not. 

So if anyone wants in on this - to report diet or exercise changes they want to make, either on a daily or weekly basis, by all means, join in. I wouldn't want to see any kind of negative comments or reprisals for anyone who wanted to join and didn't hit their goals every day (that's just not nice) but I find positive reinforcement and encouragement helps me stay motivated to keep going, especially during the first thirty days when it's a chore to get into the exercise routine. 

If you do want in, you could post your goal, what you're going do to achieve it on a daily or weekly basis, and any other info you feel pertinent or are comfortable sharing. Like me, I'm going to ride the bike four times per week and hold to my diet. 

And if you don't want in...uh, well, I pray this thread sinks mercifully to the bottom of the WC archive like a newbie indie writer's dreams of great success after publishing that short story they unearthed from their high school comp class. (What? Like I'm the only one who thought about it.)


----------



## NoCat

Haha. Good idea.

I lost 33lbs in 2012 and have another 130 to go.  I started doing Crossfit and eating pretty clean (cutting the junk! except for a little dark chocolate and the occasional icecream).  So that's basically my plan.  I'm doing xfit twice a week for now, hoping to ramp up to 4x a week by March.  I used to be really in shape, and I'm hoping to get back to that.


----------



## 41413

Dude, I am ON THIS.

I'm not really worrying about weight loss (I have a pretty good diet going and I'm happy with my size), but I need to get my lazy buns moving. Standing up hurts. That's how much I'm sitting. So I'm thinking of buying one of these to go with my treadmill: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IYRBI0/

If the only way to use my computer for writing/gaming/Reddit purposes is to be walking, I will be forced to walk! Brilliant, right?

Or else I'll stop working and start slobbing around on the couch more.


----------



## 60911

Wow, DoomedMuse, way to go, that's amazing results. Sounds like you're pretty motivated.

SM...I admire your...uh...boldness? I don't think I could handle one of those desks, but that is partially because I *hate* treadmills. I, too, am feeling the pain of a sedentary writer's life (walking from the basement to upstairs is just...exhausting nowadays) and using the bike is going to do less for my weight control and more for my ability to chase my kids without doubling over gasping.



smreine said:


> Or else I'll stop working and start slobbing around on the couch more.


Yep. That'd be it for me. And two days ago I would have called that Win/Win, but...positive encouragement, y'know, it's a New Year...work hard, hit goals and all that.


----------



## dalya

As soon as I get my treadmill (the delivery people have it in our city now), I'll post a hilarious gif of me attempting to write while walking on it. I'm curious about how it'll affect my writing. Will everyone in the stories be walking while talking?

None of my non-elastic pants fit.   I need to lose fifteen pounds or get a new wardrobe. 

LOL!!! SM Reine has already had .5 meltdowns! Okay, not funny, I guess. Uh, hugs?


----------



## Guest

I'm 5'10 140. I'll die if I lose weight.


----------



## Sapphire

I've always been committed to regular exercise, but I've fallen off the wagon the last few months.  Starting January 3rd, I return to the gym 3X/week.  I had a head start at cutting back on food when I awoke with a 24 hour stomach bug early yesterday morning.  No food for a day greatly reduced my appetite.  I WILL drop 10 pounds before we go to Mexico for a week in March.  Otherwise, the swim suit scene will be ugly, very ugly.  Although, no body of this age is ever beautiful in a swim suit.  Do only young people join nudist clubs?


----------



## 41413

Dalya said:


> LOL!!! SM Reine has already had .5 meltdowns! Okay, not funny, I guess. Uh, hugs?


It's a meltdown in progress. I've set ridiculous deadlines for myself that I've failed to meet, and my doctor has refused to refill my Prozac (sigh, not joking), so it's meltdown central here at Casa de SM Reine!

I bet getting on my treadmill and moving would help with that.

The world may never know.


----------



## 41413

glutton said:


> I'm 5'10 140. I'll die if I lose weight.


Commit to bulking? Get yourself a set of free weights and start heavy lifting, son! Grr! OATZ AND SQUATZ



Sapphire said:


> I've always been committed to regular exercise, but I've fallen off the wagon the last few months. Starting January 3rd, I return to the gym 3X/week. I had a head start at cutting back on food when I awoke with a 24 hour stomach bug early yesterday morning. No food for a day greatly reduced my appetite. I WILL drop 10 pounds before we go to Mexico for a week in March. Otherwise, the swim suit scene will be ugly, very ugly. Although, no body of this age is ever beautiful in a swim suit. Do only young people join nudist clubs?


Actually, every nudist beach I've been to has mostly been populated by older people who have become comfortable with themselves, and realized that every form is beautiful. I'm sure you'll look great in your swimsuit, no matter what happens.


----------



## 60911

glutton said:


> I'm 5'10 140. I'll die if I lose weight.


So the name glutton is supposed to be ironic? Why must you taunt us fat people? 

And, WOW, SM, nice sales numbers! Holy crow!


----------



## Guest

smreine said:


> Commit to bulking? Get yourself a set of free weights and start heavy lifting, son! Grr! OATZ AND SQUATZ


But then I won't be able to crossdress as a supermodel in their beautiful skinny supermodel clothes.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

smreine said:


> Dude, I am ON THIS.
> 
> I'm not really worrying about weight loss (I have a pretty good diet going and I'm happy with my size), but I need to get my lazy buns moving. Standing up hurts. That's how much I'm sitting. So I'm thinking of buying one of these to go with my treadmill: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IYRBI0/
> 
> If the only way to use my computer for writing/gaming/Reddit purposes is to be walking, I will be forced to walk! Brilliant, right?
> 
> Or else I'll stop working and start slobbing around on the couch more.


I got this one for Christmas: http://www.amazon.com/SurfShelf-Treadmill-Desk-Laptop-Holder/dp/B001M04RBK/

It's much smaller and cheaper. I'll let you know how it works!

I'm totally in on this, by the way. I've needed to lose weight for ages and the situation has gotten MUCH worse since I went full time with the writing. Having back and knee issues at my relatively young age is ridiculous. I need to get moving!


----------



## 60911

Caitie Quinn said:


> It's going to be a good year. No. Really. *tells self again*


I'm gonna have to be skipping the Fat Free Friday threads for a while, I think, Caitie, or at least the indulgence part of them, since I have a certain amount of skepticism about how fat free those treats are, exactly...just gonna have to dose myself on positivity, instead.

Glad to see I'm not the only one who's going to be a fat loser in 2013. Err, I mean, is going to lose fat in 2013. Whatever. You all know I mean. Glad I'm not alone on this.


----------



## 41413

Rachel Schurig said:


> I got this one for Christmas: http://www.amazon.com/SurfShelf-Treadmill-Desk-Laptop-Holder/dp/B001M04RBK/


That looks great! I might get it as a temporary thing for my iPad, but I'm hoping for something a little more permanent in the long run. I'd like to be able to put both of my monitors on there so I can do graphic design work while walking, too. My husband and I are giving a dubious side-eye to the $500 desk, though. He might just build a shelf for me.


----------



## Rykymus

I'm getting back into Ice Hockey to get in shape. I hope to be playing on a house league in September.


----------



## Guest

RobertJCrane said:


> So the name glutton is supposed to be ironic? Why must you taunt us fat people?


Food is one of my greatest pleasures in life so it's not that ironic, I just can't seem to gain weight due to being Asian (stereotype lol...)

I actually have almost the same physical stats as Wonder Woman, except in the comics Wonder Woman is drawn less skinny than me.


----------



## 41413

I posted this in another thread, but here's the BBCode for the table Robert and I have in our sigs, in case anyone else wants one. "TR" means "table row," so if you want to add rows for other data, just copy the bits between the TRs and /TRs. 



Code:


[table]
[tr]
	[td][/td]
	[td][b]2011[/b][/td]
	[td][b]2012[/b][/td]
	[td][b]2013[/b][/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td][b]Words published:[/b][/td]
	[td]100,000[/td]
	[td]200,000[/td]
	[td]??[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td][b]Units sold:[/b][/td]
	[td]5,000[/td]
	[td]10,000[/td]
	[td]??[/td]
[/tr]
[tr]
	[td][b]Meltdowns:[/b][/td]
	[td]1[/td]
	[td]1[/td]
	[td]2[/td]
[/tr]
[/table]


----------



## Al Dente

Ah, a thread for me to post my weight gain. I'm excited!


----------



## quiet chick writes

Put me down for -35 lbs! Seriously, the past couple years have been wonderful for my writing but not so much for my health.

I'd love to have a treadmill/desk setup, but I don't think it's a priority for me financially. I've had some good and productive workouts with my iPhone and Siri out on the trails, and walking has always been a great way to get my ideas flowing. Siri is nice because the transcription can be sent to my email, so then I can just copy/paste into my document. But Siri is intermittent at best -- sometimes she works perfectly, and other times hardly at all. And if I want to read anything back, that means I'm reading while walking. The trails around here are pretty smooth and I have yet to fall into any ravines, but I do feel like it's only a matter of time. 

But it's my best bet for workouts. I'd rather be out hiking than doing anything indoors. Then it'll be camping season again too, so that should get my butt off the couch! And I want to start doing yoga again too. My hubby bought me a brand new cushy mat for Christmas, so I'd better make use of it. 

As for diet, I'm planning to cut carbs way down, and though I love my wine dearly, there's a LOT of unnecessary calories there. I've never been able to lose without cutting wine first.


----------



## 41413

Laura Rae Amos said:


> As for diet, I'm planning to cut carbs way down, and though I love my wine dearly, there's a LOT of unnecessary calories there. I've never been able to lose without cutting wine first.


Life...without...wine?


----------



## quiet chick writes

smreine said:


> Life...without...wine?


I know!


----------



## folly

i need to be in on this. just was talking accountability with my SIL.   I want to exercise 20 mins 4/wk. from nothing now, that should do me in....
I need to lose 20lbs. i keep losing and finding this same 20 or so lbs and would love to be rid of it forever.

SM Reine, so sorry about the meltdown and the dr. be kind to yourself. unrealistic deadlines are just another way to be unkind/perfectionistic. we deserve to be kind and gentle to ourselves even though most of us suck at it. but it's a good skill to learn - at least what i keep trying to convince myself.


----------



## Dee Ernst

I had various flu/cold/more flu/broncitis/ illnesses all month and actually lost ten pounds by means of the Too 
Miserable To Eat Diet.  It's the only thing that really works for me. I gave up the day job and a guaranteed 10,000 steps a day, so I need an workout plan that does not involve several trips to the fridge all day. As soon as I have a plan I'll let you all know


----------



## the quiet one

Hit a rather healthy weight early in 2012, but let my habits get a bit lax on both the food and exercise front. So, I need to drop the 15 pounds I've added back. Going back to the healthier eating habits (which make me feel so much better, I'm not sure why I ever waver...) and exercise beyond "walk to desk."


----------



## ◄ Jess ►

Good idea for a thread! I'd like to join, but I don't own a scale. I do want to lose around 30lb, so maybe I'll buy one off amazon. Does anyone have a recommended one?


----------



## 41413

◄ Jess ► said:


> Good idea for a thread! I'd like to join, but I don't own a scale. I do want to lose around 30lb, so maybe I'll buy one off amazon. Does anyone have a recommended one?


I have this one. I like it. http://www.amazon.com/EatSmart-Precision-Digital-Bathroom-Technology/dp/B001KXZ808/ Hard to recommend a product when I haven't tried any others, though.


----------



## Al Dente

DUDE! Treadmill desk! I need one of those. I also need the treadmill. Maybe I'll splurge when I get my first large royalty check.

To get down to business, I think I'll set a goal of 30 pounds to lose this year. That doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## T. B. Crattie

I cut way back on carbs, especially those of a liquid nature. Other than that, I ride my bike to work (about 8 miles round trip) two or three times a week and do a 7-mile walk in the evening with my wife about two or three times a week. We'd lots rather do that than watch TV.

I'm convinced that the bicycle is a cure for all ailments physical, mental, or spiritual. And it doesn't have to be prescribed by a doctor.


----------



## NRWick

I'd like to lose 85-90lbs (not necessarily all in 2013). I've lost 25 the past year between stress and going Gluten Free (the bulk of it was after I went GF). I'm going to be a bit stricter on my GF (as in no minor cheating for holiday convenience) and start working out. The problem is turning things into (good) habits and not being lazy, especially when I get bogged down with a lot of work.

This year I want to build good habits, not just with working out but with my writing and productivity. We'll see, though.


----------



## Caddy

I need to lose weight but instead of giving myself a weight loss goal, I am going to commit to eating differently. I know I love food too much to give up anything (have done it and lost, then gained a million times).  The French have it right. Enjoy every food, but eat small portions.  I am going to eat small portions, stop when I am full and not eat when I am not legitimately hungry. When I am hungry I will eat what I please. SInce I love both healthy and unhealthy things this should work. Bon appetit!


----------



## writergirlNC

Long term I plan to lose 45 pounds, short term I would be fine with at least 15-20 before we go on our cruise the first week in April. I started in late November and am already down 8 pounds. I am doing low carb and my 18 year old son is forcing me to go the gym with him at least three times a week. He flies through his weight lifting routine while I huff and puff on the treadmill or some other torturous machine.


----------



## Emily Ryan-Davis

I'm in.

I lost 127 pounds with Weight Watchers (over a frighteningly long period of time) but gained 67 back while pregnant in 2011. I should have lost all of that in 2012, but, well, I didn't. Diet is under control as I'm back on Weight Watchers, but I need more activity. Going from an active day job to an inactive couch job, on top of a year of posture-destroying pregnancy, muscle deterioration, etc., has resulted in a physical condition that is not comfortable.

I can't commit to formal exercise because my toddler has a workout radar, wherein he decides his nap is at an end after 12 minutes into a workout, but I can commit to being active as much as possible in the course of my day. I'm aiming for 1000 minutes of activity in January. Today, some of my activity came in the form of stretching (my flexibility is especially sad these days), ab work, squats while holding a 26 pound kid, etc. As of right now I'm at 20/1000. I'll add another 15-20 tonight after I get tonight's words done, providing the sleeping child continues to sleep.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

I want to try a plant based diet and cut down my meat and dairy to just one day a week or something. Okay, scratch that, I don't really _want_ to but I tried it for three months last year and it was hard, but I felt so much better. A lot of aches and pains went away and I had a ton more energy.
I also want to start walking more and maybe try some Tai Chi or Yoga - something low impact (that doesn't require a bathing suit!) but gets the heart rate up.
Each kid I had I gained 30 pounds that I could never quite shed. So, yeah, I have some wight loss goals too. 

Great idea for a thread! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## whatdanwrote

I'm thinking of getting one of those standing desks, or rather, a drafting table that can be used as a standing desk. I feel like I sit way too much at the computer. And I don't even write full time.

I need to go to the gym but I've been really lazy about it. I also need to eat less sugar and stop drinking coffee (it messes with my digestion). And lose ... at least 10, around my waist, so my pants won't not fit (getting close).


----------



## Honeybun

Okay... this was not the thread I needed to see (or was it).  I literally just finished eating a pint of Haagen-Dazs Coffee icecream.  It's sitting in front of me right now with the spoon sticking out of it.  

Oh, the shame!!!


----------



## Becca Mills

I'm so in -- great thread, Robert.

I've lost 25 pounds in the last few months and would like to drop 75 more. The sedentary life I'm leading is just awful for my health. Day job as a college professor ... okay, that's six to nine hours a week on my feet when I'm actually teaching, but the rest is 100% sitting: email, writing, researching, meeting with students, committee meetings, grading, prepping to teach. And then I come home and devote almost all my non-parenting time to fiction. More sitting. It's terribly unhealthy.

I'm just working through a truly agonizing bout of sciatica, which has, ironically, made it impossible to sit. Literally. For even a minute. Like, I drove to the grocery store this afternoon b/c I can finally stand and walk around okay, but I had to make the drive on one butt cheek b/c the other *could not touch the car seat*. I suspect this means sitting is the cause of the problem.

So, 1) continued weight loss; 2) more activity; 3) keep up with PT; 4) less sitting. Sitting is the enemy.

P.S. If you haven't hit your quota of _New York Times_ articles this month, here's one on the perils of sitting: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/magazine/mag-17sitting-t.html. A single, choice


> Sitting, it would seem, is an independent pathology. Being sedentary for nine hours a day at the office is bad for your health whether you go home and watch television afterward or hit the gym. It is bad whether you are morbidly obese or marathon-runner thin. "Excessive sitting," Dr. Levine says, "is a lethal activity."


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Thank you, Robert for starting this thread. SMReine, I love that desk but very expensive. Rachel, maybe that plastic thing would do, but it looks flimsy. Maybe I could make something. If anyone tries to make something check out pocket joints that you can make with a Kreg or other jig maker. Very strong joints so should work for this. I was reading about them last night. If anyone makes one please put up a plan for the rest of us.  I am very interested in moving more because two years ago I got four pulmonary emboli from lying around and could have died. I'll admit I still don't move a lot, but at least I'm on blood thinners now. Anyway all of you should be getting up and moving a bit (more than I do). 

Now I can brag. I have lost 56 lbs and four pants sizes in spite of lack of exercise. Note I'm not advocating lack of exercise being a good thing--I need to be exercising more, that is my next step. I want to lose another 40 or 50 lbs. Doctor says 20.
I want to build up some muscle again, as much as I can 21/2 months from 70. We're moving to California as soon as we can sell our house and I want to be able to hit those beaches without being totally ashamed. 

If anyone knows or cares how I lost the weight I'm following same diet as President Clinton. Check out Dr. Caldwell B. Esselstyn, Jr M.D and Dr John Mc Dougall. Basically it's a vegan diet--I eat huge amounts of fruit and veggies with some beans and soy for protein and no fat not even for cooking. 

As soon as I get into a lower size of pants I buy the next lower size and throw out the larger sizes. 

Having spent a life time on various diets I can say the one great advantage of this diet is that I don't have all of those cravings I usually get when on a diet, and I rarely feel hungry. Cholestrol and blood pressure have gone down.  

I'm in it's lonely dieting alone.


----------



## rubyscribe

I gained a lot of weight in Feb-March as I penned my debut novel (eating chocolates).  In the summers, I swam everyday and got trim.  But since October, I have packed on the pounds again. 2012 has been the "year of the fat" for me.

I need to lose 20 lbs to get back in shape.


----------



## A.A

Bah, I don't need this... I'm in great shape.

Round is a great shape... isn't it... isn't it
*Heavy sigh*


----------



## 41413

Anya said:


> Round is a great shape... isn't it... isn't it
> *Heavy sigh*


Round is a GLORIOUS shape!


----------



## Hugh Howey

rubyscribe said:


> 2012 has been the "year of the fat" for me.


Same. I was in the best shape of my life back in January of 2012, and then went downhill from there. Shoulder injuries have made it difficult to exercise. That, and laziness.


----------



## AshMP

I am going gluten free again -- which is the hardest but the most rewarding thing. Being that I'm Italian and my husband is Italian and I make a _mean_ southern trilogy spaghetti sauce it's going to awful (you know people, rice noodles taste nothing like homemade pasta!) ... But, in all seriousness, when I commit to it and make it past the 21 days of hell, it's very much worth it.

And walking ... yes, walking. I used to live downtown and every night I would walk, people watching and what not. In the suburbs is far more boring ... but I should do that again.


----------



## Honeybun

Becca Mills said:


> I'm so in -- great thread, Robert.
> 
> I've lost 25 pounds in the last few months and would like to drop 75 more. The sedentary life I'm leading is just awful for my health. Day job as a college professor ... okay, that's six to nine hours a week on my feet when I'm actually teaching, but the rest is 100% sitting: email, writing, researching, meeting with students, committee meetings, grading, prepping to teach. And then I come home and devote almost all my non-parenting time to fiction. More sitting. It's terribly unhealthy.
> 
> I'm just working through a truly agonizing bout of sciatica, which has, ironically, made it impossible to sit. Literally. For even a minute. Like, I drove to the grocery store this afternoon b/c I can finally stand and walk around okay, but I had to make the drive on one butt cheek b/c the other *could not touch the car seat*. I suspect this means sitting is the cause of the problem.
> 
> So, 1) continued weight loss; 2) more activity; 3) keep up with PT; 4) less sitting. Sitting is the enemy.
> 
> P.S. If you haven't hit your quota of _New York Times_ articles this month, here's one on the perils of sitting: http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/magazine/mag-17sitting-t.html. A single, choice


Becca... I highly recommend a trip to the chiropractor. Also, there's a stretch that is a HUGE help!!! Cross your ankle over your other knee and then pull the knee of the crossed leg up toward your opposite shoulder. Do this while sitting, of course. You will feel a pull that extends all the way over your rear end toward your lower back. This is a key stretch!!!! Given the severity of your sciatica, I'd recommend doing this stretch about 10 times a day. Switch and be sure to do it with the other leg as well.


----------



## Becca Mills

Ada O'Flaherty said:


> Becca... I highly recommend a trip to the chiropractor. Also, there's a stretch that is a HUGE help!!! Cross your ankle over your other knee and then pull the knee of the crossed leg up toward your opposite shoulder. Do this while sitting, of course. You will feel a pull that extends all the way over your rear end toward your lower back. This is a key stretch!!!! Given the severity of your sciatica, I'd recommend doing this stretch about 10 times a day. Switch and be sure to do it with the other leg as well.


Thanks so much, Ada! I've actually been doing that stretch, though lying down. 'Cause, you know ... can't sit! Thanks for the reminder about doing both legs. I haven't been, and I bet that's creating unbalance -- not good.

I'm starting PT tomorrow. I'm a little hesitant on the chiropractor at this point b/c I don't really know what's caused the sciatica. If it's a herniated disk, I'll probably want to know that before getting any adjustments. Yikes.

Okay, stretch before bed ...


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Ada O'Flaherty said:


> I literally just finished eating a pint of Haagen-Dazs Coffee icecream. It's sitting in front of me right now with the spoon sticking out of it.
> 
> Oh, the shame!!!


...can I lick the spoon?


----------



## 56139

smreine said:


> Dude, I am ON THIS.
> 
> I'm not really worrying about weight loss (I have a pretty good diet going and I'm happy with my size), but I need to get my lazy buns moving. Standing up hurts. That's how much I'm sitting. So I'm thinking of buying one of these to go with my treadmill: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IYRBI0/
> 
> If the only way to use my computer for writing/gaming/Reddit purposes is to be walking, I will be forced to walk! Brilliant, right?
> 
> Or else I'll stop working and start slobbing around on the couch more.


OMG!! I totally need that!


----------



## Sophrosyne

I'm in. I hated 2012. It's the closest I ever want to come to dying. Besides having to use a cane (or hop around on one leg) for 9 months, it's taken me 5 months to get to the point where what came after survival was a period, instead of a question mark. Worst year of my life. On the positive side, I lost 40 lbs.

So, I'm committing to losing another 80 lbs. in 2013, and swimming 5 days a week. I have a lot of health to regain, and I expect to get it all back a.s.a.p. So, 2013 has a lot to live up to, as far as my expectations go.


----------



## Becca Mills

Sophrosyne said:


> I'm in. I hated 2012. It's the closest I ever want to come to dying. Besides having to use a cane (or hop around on one leg) for 9 months, it's taken me 5 months to get to the point where what came after survival was a period, instead of a question mark. Worst year of my life. On the positive side, I lost 40 lbs.
> 
> So, I'm committing to losing another 80 lbs. in 2013, and swimming 5 days a week. I have a lot of health to regain, and I expect to get it all back a.s.a.p. So, 2013 has a lot to live up to, as far as my expectations go.


My god. I'm so glad to hear you're on the road back to health. Sounds like the last year was incredibly scary.


----------



## NRWick

Becca Mills said:


> Thanks so much, Ada! I've actually been doing that stretch, though lying down. 'Cause, you know ... can't sit! Thanks for the reminder about doing both legs. I haven't been, and I bet that's creating unbalance -- not good.
> 
> I'm starting PT tomorrow. I'm a little hesitant on the chiropractor at this point b/c I don't really know what's caused the sciatica. If it's a herniated disk, I'll probably want to know that before getting any adjustments. Yikes.
> 
> Okay, stretch before bed ...


I just wanted to throw this out there for you because I've been in this situation. I "slipped a disk" (or had a herniated disc as my chiro said) that was so bad I was bed ridden for about two weeks, could barely walk for a month, and it took a year or two for me to recover completely. I don't know what I would have done without my chiropractor in the first couple of months. I had to go twice a day for a week, then once a day for the next week, and then it changed to every other day until I quit and could no longer get free chiropractic care.

One stretch I learned to do that really helped me was to lay on my stomach, raise up to my elbows, then raise up until my arms were straight and stretch backwards. It was sort of like a backwards curl or something. I still do this stretch when I have trouble.


----------



## Becca Mills

NRWick said:


> I just wanted to throw this out there for you because I've been in this situation. I "slipped a disk" (or had a herniated disc as my chiro said) that was so bad I was bed ridden for about two weeks, could barely walk for a month, and it took a year or two for me to recover completely. I don't know what I would have done without my chiropractor in the first couple of months. I had to go twice a day for a week, then once a day for the next week, and then it changed to every other day until I quit and could no longer get free chiropractic care.
> 
> One stretch I learned to do that really helped me was to lay on my stomach, raise up to my elbows, then raise up until my arms were straight and stretch backwards. It was sort of like a backwards curl or something. I still do this stretch when I have trouble.


Wow, that's a powerful endorsement of chiropractic, NR. Thank you. I'll look into it tomorrow and see what my options are. I'm up for anything that helps. I know sciatica tends to recur. <shudder> And I'll try that stretch!


----------



## Caddy

> I'm in. I hated 2012. It's the closest I ever want to come to dying. Besides having to use a cane (or hop around on one leg) for 9 months, it's taken me 5 months to get to the point where what came after survival was a period, instead of a question mark. Worst year of my life. On the positive side, I lost 40 lbs.
> 
> So, I'm committing to losing another 80 lbs. in 2013, and swimming 5 days a week. I have a lot of health to regain, and I expect to get it all back a.s.a.p. So, 2013 has a lot to live up to, as far as my expectations go.


All of the best to you. I had cancer a few years back and have packed on the pounds. Some of it had to do with the struggles during recovery (and it was only Stage 0!) and some of it has to do with feeling sorry for myself and like whatever you do doesn't matter anyway. I am over that now and want to get back to a healthy weight.

Good luck to all of us in either losing weight, excercising more, or both! Each of us can do it, and will, if we truly want it badly enough. Some, due to health problems have a long road ahead, but just don't give up. Starting over is not a sin! Ready, set, go!


----------



## CandyTX

I'll pop in here to hijack for a minute, not an author, just lurk from time to time... just some motivation for you guys... if I can do it ANYONE can.


December 2012 Comparison - 200 lost by CandyTX, on Flickr

I've lost another 4 pounds since this photo, so I've lost 204 pounds in 19 months. I did have some surgical help, but in no way was it the easy way out. It's hard work no matter HOW you do it. I've lost weight lots of times previously, keep it off is where the rubber hits the road... which is my goal this year. To lose another 20 and keep it off.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Wow Candy!  That's impressive!

I'm another one who'd like to lose some more weight.  I'm doing more exercise these days, so that's good for my health, but I'm not really losing weight, because I'm eating more (mostly for energy due to the lack of sleep.)

Anyway, I'm planning to try to avoid snacking when I'm not actually hungry.  I'm also going to have to do a variety of stomach exercises.  I wouldn't actually mind too much being my current weight if it was still evenly distributed like it used to be pre-baby!  I'll have to look into an ab roller that's easy to collapse and store between excercises.

I would love a treadmill desk, or even just a treadmill - but space and storage are a real issue in our flat!  Maybe one day.  My ultimate goal is to have a treadmill desk next to a proper desk & to alternate my desk chair with a gymn ball.


----------



## Sapphire

Note to Sophrosyne:
Maybe survival should be followed by an exclamation point!  It sounds as if, "You've come a long way, baby."


----------



## Caddy

Congratulations Candy!!!!!


----------



## Becca Mills

CandyTX said:


> I've lost another 4 pounds since this photo, so I've lost 204 pounds in 19 months. I did have some surgical help, but in no way was it the easy way out. It's hard work no matter HOW you do it. I've lost weight lots of times previously, keep it off is where the rubber hits the road... which is my goal this year. To lose another 20 and keep it off.


Candy, what an inspiration! Thank you for sharing and huge congratulations and your new-found health ... and total hotness!! 

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vrabinec

Dee Ernst said:


> I had various flu/cold/more flu/broncitis/ illnesses all month and actually lost ten pounds by means of the Too
> Miserable To Eat Diet. It's the only thing that really works for me. I gave up the day job and a guaranteed 10,000 steps a day, so I need an workout plan that does not involve several trips to the fridge all day. As soon as I have a plan I'll let you all know


 

That's one of the only things I like about going to work. It gets me away from the fridge.

I'm at a comfortable weight right now, but I definitely need to get off my ass and get more exercise. If I didn't have to walk the dogs, I'd be completely sedentary right now.


----------



## AlexLaybourne

I like the idea of this. I certainly need to carry on the diet I started at the end of last year. I dropped around 25 pounds but fear the holidays have been rather unkind to me. Would ideally like to drop another 25, plus whatever I put on recently.


----------



## Dee Ernst

vrabinec said:


> That's one of the only things I like about going to work. It gets me away from the fridge.
> 
> I'm at a comfortable weight right now, but I definitely need to get off my *ss and get more exercise. If I didn't have to walk the dogs, I'd be completely sedentary right now.


Walking the dog is my best bet for exercise, but my dog is a princess who won't go out in the cold or wet. Sigh...that's my excuse and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## kathrynoh

I totally need this too.  I started running late last year but had to stop because I had some issues.  I want to get back into now even if it's mainly walk/run intervals.  Also need to knock the cobwebs off my punching bag.  

How do these treadmill desks works?  If I was working out on a treadmill at the level of intensity to see benefits, no way could I type.  Or at least no way without falling off the thing!


----------



## Romana Grimm

Ugh, exercise. The only thing that really worked for me (I have a day job at the desk) was switching from being an omnivore to a plant eater. Without the meat and dairy the weight started coming off so quickly it was ridiculous. Two months and I lost 12lbs. If anyone wants to give exercise the slip, you should seriously considering changing your eating habits. The best part about going vegan is that you can eat all you want as long as it's within the boundaries. Also, juicing fresh veggies and fruit is a surefire way to get that immune system back into shape, not to mention the body. 

If you're interested, have a look at this: http://www.amazon.com/The-China-Study-Comprehensive-Implications/dp/1932100660/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357138307&sr=8-1&keywords=china+study

and this: http://www.amazon.com/Starch-Solution-Regain-Health-Weight/dp/1609613937/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1357138355&sr=1-1&keywords=starch+solution

And for those who don't want to read, there's a wonderful documentary about this topic: http://www.amazon.com/Forks-Over-Knives-Colin-Campbell/dp/B0053ZHZI2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1357138403&sr=8-1&keywords=forks+over+knives+dvd

These books and the film helped me a great deal, so why shouldn't you be able to do it? It's only hard in the beginning, when you're detoxing. After that all you'll need will be a new wardrobe. And probably more storage room for your groceries, because the food is so good that you'll want to try it all 

Good luck!


----------



## Justawriter

Candy,

Congratulations on your amazing weight loss. That is inspiring!

I'm in. Over the past three years I've lost ten pounds then gained 30, so am now at my highest weight ever and not liking it. I don't think you can really lose weight until you are committed to it and I'm at that point, rock bottom as we say in our office. One of my office mates and I both signed up for the Ideal Protein diet after she ran into a friend who lost 30 pounds in just a few months. 

I started this weekend, bragged to my sister how I never get the flu, and then of course got the flu. So am home sick as I write this. The only plus to having the flu is that I have little interest in eating. The ideal protein diet is doctor supervised, you weigh in weekly and its low carb and low fat. Lots of veggies and salad and lean protein plus supplements/vitamins. I'm already sick of salad. Am just going to do this for a month or two, to jumpstart the weight loss and then will switch to weight watchers which is more balanced.

Goal is to lose 35 pounds. 
Good luck everyone!
~Pam


----------



## Mr. RAD

*steps out of lurkdom*

If you haven't done so already, please watch the documentary titled Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead on Hulu right now for FREE while you can. Very interesting.

Also, have a look at JoinTheReboot.com, the health community inspired by the film. Lots of people there to support you in your endeavor to get healthy. (Be warned: the site is weird in that it freezes often. If so, try a different browser like Google Chrome.)

Blessings 

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## Romana Grimm

Mr. RAD, very good suggestion. I love Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead, especially the part with Phil, the (very, very) overweight truck driver. 

@Protein diet: As long as it is plant protein there shouldn't be much of a problem, but as we primarily get our energy from carbs, please be careful not to cut out too many of them! Going hungry is never good, especially when you're trying to lose weight. The body musn't lock up due to starvation, or you'll never lose the weight. As long as you eat the good carbs, ie brown rice, potatoes, roots and so on you should be fine! Pasta and bread made from white flour is the problem here.


----------



## Kay Bratt

I don't need to lose any weight but after the bashing I got from my family last night about my reluctance to seek physicians that can 'help' my long term issues, I've agreed to stop stereotyping all doctors and I've even set up 2 appointments just this morning. Still doubtful they can help, but willing to try again for my family.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

kathrynoh said:


> How do these treadmill desks works? If I was working out on a treadmill at the level of intensity to see benefits, no way could I type. Or at least no way without falling off the thing!


I think it's supposed to be less about burning calories, and more about not being sedentary. Keeping things moving, blood flowing, etc.


----------



## sarracannon

I am so in on this! I was already overweight before baby, but after having him 6 months ago, I am even more overweight. Lately I feel that I need every spare moment to write, (or hang out on KB, ha) so I find myself sitting for hours without taking a break. It's awful! I HAVE to start exercising and getting into a more healthy diet. Nursing was keeping me on a better diet, but since I stopped a month ago, I find myself drinking lots of soda and snacking too much. I need to lose at least 40 pounds. 

Tomorrow I am starting a 21 day cleanse with a group from my chiropractor's office. Whole food supplements and shakes, Fruit and veggies only for 10 days, then added protein from days 11-21. No bread. No processed foods. All organic. I'm scared to death!! How will I live without pizza?? . I plan to keep plenty of carrots and celery chopped and available in the fridge so I can easily snack on those while writing.

The other part is the exercise. I love the idea of that treadmill desk! Holy cow! Of course, I don't have a treadmill and those things are expensive! Plus, we're already jammed into this town house... Ugh. I joined Jazzercise for the year. Don't laugh! I used to do it years ago and loved it. I felt like a Dallas Cowboys Cheerleader, haha. I'm sure I looked like a dancing whale, but it was fun so I've rejoined! They have a 9:30 class every morning with daycare, so I can take baby Ender. My hope is to go all 5 days a week and just have it as part of my morning schedule. 

Great thread, thanks for starting. Will be nice to have other writers working toward a more active, healthy lifestyle. Plus, once we all hit the NYT Bestseller lists and everyone wants interviews, we can strut around in front of the cameras looking super hot and confident .


----------



## Mr. RAD

Romana Grimm said:


> I love Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead, especially the part with Phil, the (very, very) overweight truck driver.


Watched the film last night. Was nearly in tears watching Phil fight for his life. Couldn't help clapping my hands and shouting for him in my room.


----------



## Judi Coltman

I started running in September using the Couch to 5K program.  My longest run so far was 4.1 miles.  I'm not fast, but I am steady. 3 times a week. At the same time I started writing everything I ate - if I bite it, I write it.  At last weigh in, I was down 30 pounds.  I want to get a t-shirt that says, "Over 50, overweight, ahead of you" on the back.  And I have to say that Candy was one of my inspirations.


----------



## 41413

Romana Grimm said:


> Mr. RAD, very good suggestion. I love Fat, Sick and Nearly Dead, especially the part with Phil, the (very, very) overweight truck driver.
> 
> @Protein diet: As long as it is plant protein there shouldn't be much of a problem, but as we primarily get our energy from carbs, please be careful not to cut out too many of them! Going hungry is never good, especially when you're trying to lose weight. The body musn't lock up due to starvation, or you'll never lose the weight. As long as you eat the good carbs, ie brown rice, potatoes, roots and so on you should be fine! Pasta and bread made from white flour is the problem here.


That's a common myth. You can do well without carbs by going into ketosis. The body is perfectly happy to burn fats for fuel.


----------



## Justawriter

Congrats Judi!  Running used to be the best way for me to lose and maintain my weight. My knees don't like it anymore, but I can get same results from an elliptical...which I will start doing again.


----------



## Consuelo Saah Baehr

This post beckons to me like alit buoy in a dark sea.  I definitely need a community to get on the right track - wherever that track is.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

I lost 83 pounds in 2012 (since last March) - from 276 lbs. Also lost 5 inches around the waist and brought my blood sugar readings from the 220's to double digit 90's. I have 33 more pounds to go from my 116 pound weight goal. I want to get down to the weight I had in the Army (which was 160, and that was 45 years ago).

Here's a Before and After shot of Me recently used on FB:










Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books

I'm back at my high school weight!!! 

While most might be thrilled by that statement, it's not one I'd ever hoped to make! If my little house had any extra room I'd get one of those treadmill desks... I don't think my gym would approve of me bringing one there, especially seeing as I've been making very rare appearances! My diet and daily routine need a serious overhaul. At the same time, I've been counting down the hours to all the holiday craziness being over so I can get back to work writing already! 

I've had no focus for what seems like ages now! And each day I get up feeling like I am once again stuck catching up on various things, not moving on to anything new. And yet at the end of the day I'm not sure I've actually done anything...

My goal is 3 times a week for the gym! It's just 5 minutes away... should be easy. But I can come up with a zillion excuses.... there's snow on the ground. It's below freezing and I'm nice and snugly in my house. I can't find my sneakers. I didn't wash my favorite gym pants (otherwise known as the only ones that actually fit right now). Or, I'd rather just pretend I'm doing something of value behind my computer while I actually just watch hulu. The gym is open till 10pm, I can still make it later ... 

I've actually debated taking a job that requires me to leave my house and move around. But I already have two jobs, plus writing and marketing my books, so time for a 4th job just isn't going to happen. I need to dig deep and find that energetic, get stuff done gal that has been in hibernation for far too long!


----------



## Becca Mills

Zelah Meyer said:


> I think it's supposed to be less about burning calories, and more about not being sedentary. Keeping things moving, blood flowing, etc.


Yup. When you use a treadmill desk, the track is moving very, very slowly. But just the fact that you're up and moving means you burn 3 calories/minute instead of 1. It really adds up over time. Plus, you're not sitting. Sitting = evil.

Not that I have a treadmill desk, but I've read about them!


----------



## StrokerChase

I'm all for this. A healthy body is a healthy mind and us writers need have both in check. I've gained about fifteen pounds I'd like to lose, but I think the most important thing is to stay active since I'm sitting down most of the day.


----------



## bmcox

I'd like to lose 20 to 30 pounds. I was doing well before the holidays but I put on the 12 pounds I had lost. I recently developed a severe allergy (had to be rushed to the ER) to wheat and that helped with some of the initial weight loss, but the holidays came and everyone was so nice to make wheat/gluten free treats and meals specifically to accomodate me, so I ate everything put in front of me. It was all good and everyone was so understanding, I felt I couldn't refuse. So viola! 12 pounds. 

My plan is to do pilates in the morning, bike to farther and farther coffee shops to write, and to set a timer on my computer so that every 30 minutes I stand for 2 minutes.


----------



## JRTomlin

smreine said:


> Dude, I am ON THIS.
> 
> I'm not really worrying about weight loss (I have a pretty good diet going and I'm happy with my size), but I need to get my lazy buns moving. Standing up hurts. That's how much I'm sitting. So I'm thinking of buying one of these to go with my treadmill: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002IYRBI0/
> 
> If the only way to use my computer for writing/gaming/Reddit purposes is to be walking, I will be forced to walk! Brilliant, right?
> 
> Or else I'll stop working and start slobbing around on the couch more.


Same here. The first half of 2012, I did pretty well with regular exercise but the last six months I've acted like a lazy slug. It's not a weight issue. I'm fine with my size and anyone who is GF is more likely to lose than gain weight, but exercise. Yikes. I have to start TODAY.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My plan was simple. I limited myself to 1700 calories a day (rarely go over 1300) with every 8 days go to 2000 cals so the body doesn't change its metabolic rate for starvation (I call it metabolic bump day - although friends call it, Ed's day to cheat). I have no n\more than 220 cabrs a day, no more than 55 carbs per meal or 15 carbs per snack (good ol'e diabetic matra). I walk a minimum of 5,000 steps a day (about 2.5 to 3 miles (up from walking from the car to the desk to the desk to the fridge to the bed). I have a variety of foods. I bought a Kuerig mmachine for 0 calorie flavored coffee and eat lots of mushrooms (0 cals, 0 carbs, more vitamin C than an organge and more potassium than a bananana, and known to assist weight loss -  an an natural enema  - the majic food for diets). I measure, weigh and count everything and record it in a handy, dedicated calorie counting calculator. It's hard to lose weight at my age, but the doctor scolded me for bad diabetic control - then in September, he cancelled a scheduled appointment for GREAT DIABETIC GLUCOSE control. I'm over the moon and can now live to spend my social security checks.  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Romana Grimm

SM, I'm not sure I completely agree with you there. Ketones are good when they come from coconut because they go directly into the blood and give energy, but animal fats are dangerous, dangerous, dangerous. Not only are you pumping yourself full with cholesterol (and not the good kind), you also flood your body with acids that need to be neutralised with calcium from your bones. Calcium from milk is not optimal for humans. I could write an essay about it but that would be taking away from scientists who have spent years researching nutrition.


----------



## 41413

Romana Grimm said:


> SM, I'm not sure I completely agree with you there. Ketones are good when they come from coconut because they go directly into the blood and give energy, but animal fats are dangerous, dangerous, dangerous. Not only are you pumping yourself full with cholesterol (and not the good kind), you also flood your body with acids that need to be neutralised with calcium from your bones. Calcium from milk is not optimal for humans. I could write an essay about it but that would be taking away from scientists who have spent years researching nutrition.


THE CONDESCENSION, IT BURNS ME, PRECIOUS.

You really don't know anything about keto/paleo, because we don't consume milk or most dairy. These are also primarily plant-based diets. Lots of leafy greens and veggies that grow above ground. Protein/fat takes up a large part of the macronutrient ratios on this diet simply because it's more calorie dense.  Like I said. Educate yo self.

I don't think you're interested in changing your attitudes or diet (nor am I), but I'm going to put some links here for further reading, if anyone else might see this and want to do a little exploration. These articles are fun reads if you're interested in nutrition, and there are lots of links to related studies if you dig around a bit.

http://www.dietdoctor.com/lchf (specifically the studies on this page)
http://eatingacademy.com/
http://josepharcita.blogspot.co.uk/2011/03/guide-to-ketosis.html (this last one has a lot of great references throughout the entire article)

Different diets work well for different people. I understand why someone might want to be vegan, and I think if you're careful and flexible, it can even be healthy. But you're being a pretty big weenie about the whole subject, Romana. Just FYI.


----------



## Sapphire

I spent the first 25 years of my life fighting to maintain enough weight.  (I know, no sympathy for that problem.)  Then I was lucky to spend the next 25 without thinking about my weight.  It just stayed at a good level.  The following 5 years it started sneaking up, so slowly I hardly noticed.  In January 2002 we were hiking in Tasmania and I had trouble keeping up because I was out of breath.  I had to admit to myself that I also had bought new clothing in a larger size for the trip.  So, after the trip I joined Weight Watchers and dropped 20% of my body weight over 4 months.  I stayed at that new weight, plus or minus 5 pounds, until this last year.  Then I started creeping up again.  I'm nowhere near my high, but I know it's time to get serious again.  I lose weight by eating a healthy, well-balanced diet, cutting total calories, and increasing exercise.  I know, medically, that any diet works short term.  I know, psychologically, that highly restrictive diets work well just because they are so restrictive...few if any choices to make.  A couple caveats:  If you go vegan, educate yourself on how to obtain the necessary amino acids.  If you eliminate carbs, have respect for ketosis.  If you have any kind of kidney condition, ketosis is dangerous.  Otherwise, go for it, but definitely not long-term.


----------



## Emily Ryan-Davis

Yoga today. My son even let me finish.

Seems like this thread could use a little namaste.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Congratulations, Candy and Ed. Great job!
I'm going to pay bills and then I will exercise for one hour on treadmill. For those thinking treadmills are expensive--I paid over $1,000 for a Nordic Trac that never worked. After calling the repair people about six times and letting it sit for two years we tore it apart and threw it out. Try second hand it's a lot cheaper. I had one second hand one that cost me fifty and used it until I wore it out now have one that cost one hundred.


----------



## 41413

Just keep in mind, dietary ketosis and diabetic ketoacidosis are not the same thing.  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2129159/



Emily Ryan-Davis said:


> Yoga today. My son even let me finish.
> 
> Seems like this thread could use a little namaste.


Oh, I am full of namaste. I am six kinds of namaste all up in this bizzatch.


----------



## Becca Mills

Started physical therapy today. Four stretching exercises to do 2-3/day. Actually doing them all as assigned is going to be my immediate health goal, as well as continuing to drop weight. Hold me to it, guys!


----------



## Emily Ryan-Davis

smreine said:


> Just keep in mind, dietary ketosis and diabetic ketoacidosis are not the same thing.  http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2129159/
> 
> Oh, I am full of namaste. I am six kinds of namaste all up in this bizzatch.


I'm impressed by your downward dog.


----------



## 41413

Emily Ryan-Davis said:


> I'm impressed by your downward dog.


It's a good position for my reverse ninja kick. Hee-YAH!

Am I doing my yoga right yet?


----------



## Romana Grimm

SM, it wasn't my intention to be condescending, sorry if I came across as such.   I respect your decision to eat the way you do. If it does you good, it is fine - no sense in starting a fight over it. Personally though, I couldn't live from just veggies and fruit with a bit of meat thrown in to satisfy my appetite. To me, carbohydrates are both fuel and comfort food. To be honest, I wouldn't even know how to get the green things down I'd need. Aside from avocados, veggies are very low in calories ... what are you eating to get your 1500 or however many calories you need per day? Does Paleo prohibit beans and lentils?


----------



## Sapphire

Caitie Quinn said:


> 1. Sapphire: Are some of those years you listed overlapping, because if not you totally do NOT look your age.


Virtual boxes of chocolates, expensive wine, and red roses are coming your way! Thank you for the compliment. None of the years are overlapping, but the photo is about 6 years old. My hubby picked it out as the one to use on the author page of my books. It's about the only piece of advice I have taken from him, regarding my writing. He says I haven't changed. It's hard for me to judge, but some others have agreed. Age is really a matter of attitude, not years. It is my intention to die young at a very advanced age.


----------



## 41413

Romana Grimm said:


> SM, it wasn't my intention to be condescending, sorry if I came across as such.  I respect your decision to eat the way you do. If it does you good, it is fine - no sense in starting a fight over it. Personally though, I couldn't live from just veggies and fruit with a bit of meat thrown in to satisfy my appetite. To me, carbohydrates are both fuel and comfort food. To be honest, I wouldn't even know how to get the green things down I'd need. Aside from avocados, veggies are very low in calories ... what are you eating to get your 1500 or however many calories you need per day? Does Paleo prohibit beans and lentils?


Legumes aren't a part of the paleo diet, but I do indulge in a little bit of peanut butter and hummus now and then.  So obviously I'm not very strict on that, personally speaking. I'm more keto than paleo, though, which means I also don't eat sugary fruit--just the occasional blueberries and blackberries. Otherwise, I'm all veggies and meat, all the time.

Most people feel pretty strongly about having grains as a "satisfying" part of their diet. I hear that frequently, and I think it's often because folks don't have adequate fat in their diet to help them feel satiated. There are so many wonderful, delicious, and filling vegetables that you can eat instead of grains, and cooking them in butter (or olive oil, in your case) definitely helps make them more satisfying. It's obviously much easier to get adequate fat if you're not vegan, though. It's possible, but challenging.

I don't count calories, so I can't tell you how much I eat. But I can say that I eat lots of eggs, grass-fed beef, broccoli, avocados, mushrooms, whole chicken, and things like that. I'm never hungry.


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> Oh, I am full of namaste. I am six kinds of namaste all up in this bizzatch.


I'm a huge fan of this particular style of namaste, it seems a lot like the kind that they refer to as "snark" in my own land.

Diet followed so far today and I rode the bike for the first time in...uh...a very long while. Now to just wrap the rest of the day up with some more healthy eating and we'll be golden. 1 day down, 363 to go.


----------



## Judi Coltman

kathrynoh said:


> I totally need this too. I started running late last year but had to stop because I had some issues. I want to get back into now even if it's mainly walk/run intervals. Also need to knock the cobwebs off my punching bag.
> 
> How do these treadmill desks works? If I was working out on a treadmill at the level of intensity to see benefits, no way could I type. Or at least no way without falling off the thing!


Have you looked at the Galloway Walk/Run Training method? You can use it to train for a specific goal or just to get moving. I have a friend who never did any physical activity start it about a year ago and in October she rant he Chicago Marathon on a 12 minute mile pace - using the walk run. I use it on alternate run days to keep my metabolism guessing.


----------



## Kristine McKinley

SMReine You might have already read it since you're on the paleo diet but Why We Get Fat: And What to Do About It by Gary Taubes is a really good book. It backs up the low carb lifestyle with all kinds of science and studies and stuff. 

I'll include a link if anyone else is interested in reading it
http://www.amazon.com/Why-We-Get-Fat-ebook/dp/B003WUYOQ6/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&qid=1357164004&sr=8-1


----------



## Romana Grimm

Yes, going hungry is the worst (and most annoying, imho) part of any diet. Which is why they're typically doomed to fail. Plant-based eating is such a well of awesomeness. I've been doing this for 8 months now and have found hundreds of free recipes on the internet, both for fresh juice (I love my juicer!), salad and cooked foods. Asian is a particular favourite of mine, and just look how fit and slender the people typically are. They eat very little animal products compared to their overall intake of calories, so I'm rather satisfied with my way of "dieting" (meaning: stuffing myself at every opportunity).  

@sugar: I'm not a huge sugar fan, either. It makes me feel bad, especially when it's from ripe bananas. Refined sugar in chocolate works a bit better because it doesn't get into the blood as quickly as fructose. I'm more of a veggie girl and only drink diluted fruit juices. So far, it's working out fine. 

@organic meat: I honestly don't have a problem with people who eat meat. It's their decision and 'nuff said. However, the main problems with meat and dairy are a) that people usually eat too much of it because both is kind of addicting (google "caseine" if you don't believe me) and b) eat the badly processed kind, like burgers and fatty sausages, combined with other unhealthy things. How else could one third of all Americans be obese? Also, if it's not organic, it's most likely full with medication and stress hormones. I'm not a weepy animal saver, but knowing how the poor things have to live and die seriously turned my stomach. If anyone here wants to continue enjoying their beef, pork, and chicken, I recommend to never watch "Earthlings".  

Buying "green" meat might go a long way in making people a bit healthier ... if only they could afford it. Where I live, 400g of chicken breast cost around 10€ (ca. $13)!


----------



## Emily Ryan-Davis

smreine said:


> It's a good position for my reverse ninja kick. Hee-YAH!
> 
> Am I doing my yoga right yet?


If this were the right way to do yoga, we would all be performing our own... er. Best. Yeah, best.

And none of us would have any creaky-body problems.


----------



## NoCat

Did xfit yesterday. So sore. 

Don't get out of shape, people. Getting it back sucks.


----------



## NRWick

Romana Grimm said:


> How else could one third of all Americans be obese?


By eating snack cakes and fast food every day rather than home cooked meals with veggies.

Not that I disagree with some of your post, but I don't believe for one second that American obesity is cause by eating too much meat. Even "bad" meat.

I will agree with you, though, that eating organic meat can be extremely expensive, even if you don't eat a lot of it. I'm trying to find a way to work this into my own eating habits, but my family really just can't afford it.



smreine said:


> Most people feel pretty strongly about having grains as a "satisfying" part of their diet. I hear that frequently, and I think it's often because folks don't have adequate fat in their diet to help them feel satiated. There are so many wonderful, delicious, and filling vegetables that you can eat instead of grains, and cooking them in butter (or olive oil, in your case) definitely helps make them more satisfying. It's obviously much easier to get adequate fat if you're not vegan, though. It's possible, but challenging.


This was what I learned when I started going gluten free. That the gluten was causing my body to think it needed things like bread and pasta, even though it gave me digestive and female issues, stomach pain, and mood problems. Things I never really realized were a result of gluten until I stopped eating it. I know grains encompass more than just things with gluten in them, but thought I would throw my experience out there. Honestly, though, it took about a week or two before I stopped having that "OMG I NEED FRENCH BREAD" feeling and now I don't even crave it.

Also, YEAY BUTTER! Not margarine. Not I Can't Believe It's Not Butter. Not Diet,Non-Fat, Low-Cal, What The H Is This Butter substitute. Straight up, delicious butter. Though, we use olive oil equally as much in my household.


----------



## CandyTX

Judi Coltman said:


> I started running in September using the Couch to 5K program. My longest run so far was 4.1 miles. I'm not fast, but I am steady. 3 times a week. At the same time I started writing everything I ate - if I bite it, I write it. At last weigh in, I was down 30 pounds. I want to get a t-shirt that says, "Over 50, overweight, ahead of you" on the back. And I have to say that Candy was one of my inspirations.


((HUGS)) SO proud of you, Judi. I can't run, I've spent too many years obese and my knees won't take the punishment. That's okay, I can walk pretty darn fast! *laughing* You're doing awesome and if you get that T-shirt you MUST share a picture of you running in it. Hehehehe...


----------



## Becca Mills

Lest we despair!

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/02/health/study-suggests-lower-death-risk-for-the-overweight.html?src=me&ref=general


----------



## JRTomlin

NRWick said:


> By eating snack cakes and fast food every day rather than home cooked meals with veggies.
> 
> Not that I disagree with some of your post, but I don't believe for one second that American obesity is cause by eating too much meat. Even "bad" meat.
> 
> I will agree with you, though, that eating organic meat can be extremely expensive, even if you don't eat a lot of it. I'm trying to find a way to work this into my own eating habits, but my family really just can't afford it.
> 
> This was what I learned when I started going gluten free. That the gluten was causing my body to think it needed things like bread and pasta, even though it gave me digestive and female issues, stomach pain, and mood problems. Things I never really realized were a result of gluten until I stopped eating it. I know grains encompass more than just things with gluten in them, but thought I would throw my experience out there. Honestly, though, it took about a week or two before I stopped having that "OMG I NEED FRENCH BREAD" feeling and now I don't even crave it.
> 
> Also, YEAY BUTTER! Not margarine. Not I Can't Believe It's Not Butter. Not Diet,Non-Fat, Low-Cal, What The H Is This Butter substitute. Straight up, delicious butter. Though, we use olive oil equally as much in my household.


The way Americans have been convinced that all their problems are caused by fat is sad. A moderate amount of fat in your food makes it more satisfying and makes you less likely to overeat. And so does avoiding fast food like the plague that it is! Yes, to butter and olive oil and a healthy combination of fats. And (in my case) no gluten.

But whatever our weight, we still have to move our bodies. *sigh*


----------



## 41413

I'm not sure what's caused the obesity "epidemic" in industrialized nations (not just the US--the UK has gotten about as bad as we are, proportionately), but I think that it's a combination of complex factors, including too much processed food, not enough physical labor, and limited access to whole foods. Although in the Deep South, I blame it 100% on sweet tea.


----------



## Patty Jansen

_Too much processed food_

Ditch the "fast" "unhealthy" or "processed" as scapegoat. Too much FOOD, full stop. Healthy or otherwise, we eat too much. Too much of everything. Just. Too. Much.

Eat less. Move more, but especially eat less.


----------



## kathrynoh

> I'm not sure what's caused the obesity "epidemic" in industrialized nations (not just the US--the UK has gotten about as bad as we are, proportionately), but I think that it's a combination of complex factors, including too much processed food, not enough physical labor, and limited access to whole foods.


I think it's not so much what people eat but that from the '60s/'70s onwards kids have been raised not knowing the word NO. I include myself in that. Few people these days have self-discipline. We expect to get our needs satisfied now. It's the same with money too - buy it now on the credit card and worry about it later.

I've developed good habits with saving money instead of buying crap, I just need to apply them to eating.


----------



## Emily Ryan-Davis

It's easy to know what's wrong with the world.


----------



## 41413

Quite true. I don't think anyone spends enough time talking about how awesome life and the world is, really.

The news keeps telling me things are getting worse, but I just keep getting happier from year to year.


----------



## Sophrosyne

Thanks, guys! Yeah, I think maybe I should switch to an exclamation point too!  

I lost 40 lbs. since September, by essentially going on an all-natural diet, and staying away from processed food, sugar, gluten, and cutting down on dairy. But I also have an odd metabolism, so the only way I can lose weight is if I stay well under 800 calories a day. So, I ate vegetables and fruits, with fish (usually sashimi) or eggs for protein. It was easy, mainly because it was a choice between breathing or eating, so I didn't have much of an appetite.

However, now that my health is improving, my appetite is back. I dropped the diet for Christmas/New Year's, and I was appalled to see, in the span of one week, I put 10 lbs. back on. So, it's back on the natural foods diet for me. My goal is now to lose 90 lbs. this year. The pool's been closed for the last 3 weeks for remodeling, but it opens again on Friday. So excited!


----------



## NRWick

JRTomlin said:


> But whatever our weight, we still have to move our bodies. *sigh*


Too true. This is what I have to work on.


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> I'm not sure what's caused the obesity "epidemic" in industrialized nations (not just the US--the UK has gotten about as bad as we are, proportionately), but I think that it's a combination of complex factors, including too much processed food, not enough physical labor, and limited access to whole foods. Although in the Deep South, I blame it 100% on sweet tea.


Agreed. Especially about the sweet tea.

1) Food is a lot cheaper than it used to be.
2) Processed foods tend to be more calorie-dense, and we eat a lot more of those foods, now.
3) It's become much more normal to be overweight. It's become part of our cultures. 
and the biggie ...
4) With every year that passes, we acquire more labor-saving devices that permit us to become even more profoundly sedentary. When I think of all the little things we didn't have in the family when I was a little kid:
- TV remote controls (had to get up to change anything),
- Google (and to go look stuff up in ... what do you call them? ... oh yeah, books ... at the whatsit? ... library, that's right),
- cell phones (I went to the phone; now the phone comes with me),
- baby monitor (had to get up to check on sleeping kids),
- two cars in the family (more walking),
- email (wrote letters and got up to mail them),
- Netflix/Prime (went to video store),
- automated sprinklers (watered by hand),
- snow-blowers (okay, still don't have one, but my sister does),
- garage (de-iced car all the time),
- computers (used a typewriter). 
There must be a hundred other little things. A thousand. Go back a few more generations and you lose dish-washers, dryers, washing-machines, electric/gas lawnmowers, kitchen mixers. Go back a few more, and you lose refrigerators and cars. It's just been a steady process of moving less and less. I've really gotten to the point where I can basically sit in one place all day and have everything I need at my fingertips. There's even a little fridge in my campus office. I literally never have to leave my chair, except to pee. It's amazing, frightening, and surely deeply unnatural for a species that's physically adapted to *run things down*.


----------



## 41413

As Patty Jansen pointed out, I would agree that quantity of diet is generally more important to weight than quality of diet. But food that's calorie-dense but low on nutrition (lookin' at you, Cheetos and Oreos and whatnot) is a lot easier to get, in higher quantities, and leaves you hungrier. So processed food's not the bomb for feeling good or losing weight. My mom always tries to diet by eating those little 100-calorie packs of shortbread cookies or whatever, and...that just can't feel good. I know she's always hungry.

Anyway, home cooked stuff definitely tastes better. It's also cheaper. But, you know, opportunity cost. If it was easy, nobody would be eating poorly, right?


----------



## Writerly Writer

Patty Jansen said:


> _Too much processed food_
> 
> Ditch the "fast" "unhealthy" or "processed" as scapegoat. Too much FOOD, full stop. Healthy or otherwise, we eat too much. Too much of everything. Just. Too. Much.
> 
> Eat less. Move more, but especially eat less.


Couldn't agree more. Control portion size. Eat healthy. Get exercise. That's what I do to manage weight. Been the same weight since high school. 5ft 8 54.5 kg (27.5 yrs old). Oh and no children. I know that can change things.


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> Anyway, home cooked stuff definitely tastes better. It's also cheaper. But, you know, opportunity cost. If it was easy, nobody would be eating poorly, right?


Yeah, that's part of what's weird about it. You'd think all these labor-saving devices would've created so much free time, yet we're all insanely busy. At least everyone I know is. It's very hard to find time to shop and cook. I guess you have to make it an absolute priority.


----------



## williamvw

Hugh Howey said:


> Same. I was in the best shape of my life back in January of 2012, and then went downhill from there. Shoulder injuries have made it difficult to exercise. That, and laziness.


I'm with you on the laziness. Every diet I've ever tried that required much in the way of effort never stuck. I know some other people on this thread have mentioned going low-carb, and I'd like to chime in with my support on that.

Low-carb (and low-gluten with it) have worked wonders for my wife and me. To your point about the difficulties of losing weight while not exercising, Hugh, I want to offer the anecdote that I was on my back for three weeks with a vertigo condition in late 2011, and _I still lost weight_...four or five pounds, as I recall. Exercise is good and beneficial, but *it is not necessary for weight loss*. Nor is calorie restriction (at least within reason). I know that single-paragraph anecdotes are pretty useless in this regard, so for anyone interested, I detailed what I did and why on my old blog here: http://williamvanwinkle.blogspot.com/2011/12/best-presentof-your-life.html.

While I'm not proud of it, I can say that I lost my 40 pounds with virtually no exercise. My wife has lost 63 to date, again with almost no exercise. No memberships. No equipment. No hunger. No pre-packaged anything, I swear. If this post is enough to get you interested, I'd suggest you read a follow-up I did with some favorite food options here: http://williamvanwinkle.blogspot.com/2011/12/what-to-eat-my-nine-necessaries-list.html.

Since writing these posts, I read _Wheat Belly_ (http://amzn.to/135rlBv), and I can't recommend the book enough. Seriously, if it doesn't scare the bejeebus out of you in the first 50 pages and inspire you to change your eating choices...I'm not sure that anything I or anyone else can say will help. Also, my posts didn't take into account the fact that our bodies treat artificial sweeteners in almost the exact same was as they do real sugars. Sucralose, agave, aspartame, and all the others trigger an insulin reaction just like fructose and sucrose. It's the insulin response (and inability to regulate it) that packs on the weight. This is why you see so many fat people pounding down diet drinks -- and staying fat.

I want to be writing books 40 or 50 years from now, and I'm convinced that making these changes will drastically improve my odds of making that happen. Well, that and maybe a few workshops.


----------



## 41413

williamvw said:


> Also, my posts didn't take into account the fact that our bodies treat artificial sweeteners in almost the exact same was as they do real sugars. Sucralose, agave, aspartame, and all the others trigger an insulin reaction just like fructose and sucrose.


I'd be genuinely interested to see the studies that support this. Do you have any links offhand? AFAIK, certain artificial sugars and sugar alcohols cause an insulin reaction in many people, maltitol in particular, but insulin response to things like sucralose, stevia, and aspartame are negligible for most people.


----------



## Romana Grimm

I know I'm repeating myself, but "Forks over Knives" really is a very good documentary regarding the problem with obesity and other illnesses that come from too much "bad" food, especially dairy and meat. Two famous doctors, T. Colin Campbell and Coldwell Esselstyn (a renowned heart surgeon), explain how they came to their conclusions (noteworthy especially because both grew up on farms and were raised to believe that milk is the perfect food and protein the most important part of the human diet). They also talk about the most common lifestyle diseases, particularly coronary heart disease, diabetis, and cancer. I don't know if you can find the film for free somewhere, but even if you don't, I believe it's worth it.

@gluten: Yeah, I'm trying to eat less gluten as well. I read somewhere that the gluten content of wheat from 50 years ago was around 5%, now it's a whopping 50. No wonder people are getting sick! Fortunately one can find great substitutes. I'd miss my sandwiches terribly if that weren't the case 

@artificial sweetener: Just one word: blech! I've always hated diet soda, diet sweets and whatnot. To me, it always tasted like not-food. I was very happy to never have started with that cr*p because it turned out that aspartame was actually poisoning people, not just tasting like it. I believe it's forbidden in America now, although a successor is already on the market (neotame).  There's a page about aspartame that lists all dangers: http://aspartame.mercola.com/


----------



## KVWitten

Ok, I need to join this too.  Lost 30 lbs last spring (New Year's resolution  ), kept it off through the fall but 10 crept back on over the holidays.  Time to start back...

...but not today.  I'm leaving for Europe on Jan. 8th and will be there for two weeks.  I intend to enjoy myself.


----------



## Emily Ryan-Davis

Food is not cheaper.

Processed, filler, convenience food is cheaper. Fresh food is more expensive.

More than the actual price tag on the item is a combination of factors. Unemployment, pitiful minimum wage, inadequate food assistance programs, general population areas of lower incomes (working families in, say, West Virginia, earn less than working families in Massachussetts), a generation of people who don't know how to cook (my mother didn't teach me to cook; she was busy working 16 hour shifts 5 or 6 days a week in order to keep a roof over our heads), a generation of people who are over-scheduled (two or three kids with two activities apiece, every night of the week...McDonald's sure does seem appealing and budget-friendly), convenience, advertising, status symbols, location (low income urban areas without local fresh grocers, populated by people without transportation)...so many variables. Please do not throw out pithy pronouncements of "the problem" when we're experiencing a multitude of problems so vast they lead to an issue that is called an epidemic. It's not only socially insensitive, it's also ignorant.


----------



## Becca Mills

Romana Grimm said:


> @artificial sweetener: Just one word: blech! I've always hated diet soda, diet sweets and whatnot. To me, it always tasted like not-food. I was very happy to never have started with that cr*p because it turned out that aspartame was actually poisoning people, not just tasting like it. I believe it's forbidden in America now, although a successor is already on the market (neotame).  There's a page about aspartame that lists all dangers: http://aspartame.mercola.com/


Aspartame is legal and very widely used in the U.S. It's been overwhelmingly judged safe by the scientific establishment: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspartame_controversy. If you want to take issue with the scientific establishment/scientific method, I'll leave you to it. Those are arguments I don't get into because they make me crazy.


----------



## Justawriter

williamvw said:


> Low-carb (and low-gluten with it) have worked wonders for my wife and me. To your point about the difficulties of losing weight while not exercising, Hugh, I want to offer the anecdote that I was on my back for three weeks with a vertigo condition in late 2011, and _I still lost weight_...four or five pounds, as I recall. Exercise is good and beneficial, but *it is not necessary for weight loss*. Nor is calorie restriction (at least within reason). I know that single-paragraph anecdotes are pretty useless in this regard, so for anyone interested, I detailed what I did and why on my old blog here: http://williamvanwinkle.blogspot.com/2011/12/best-presentof-your-life.html.
> 
> Since writing these posts, I read _Wheat Belly_ (http://amzn.to/135rlBv), and I can't recommend the book enough.


William, congrats on your weight loss! I just read your blog post and it was great. Just bought Wheat Belly and about to dive in.


----------



## Caddy

> Ditch the "fast" "unhealthy" or "processed" as scapegoat. Too much FOOD, full stop. Healthy or otherwise, we eat too much. Too much of everything. Just. Too. Much.
> 
> Eat less. Move more, but especially eat less.


This. You can go low carb and lose weight. You can go low protein and lose weight. The question is: are either good for you? There are arguements that support both. Perhaps the message is that we can eat whatever we wish BUT we need to eat small protions. As I mentioned in my earlier post, the French have it right. They eat meat, cheese, breads, fruits, veggies and butter. They eat real food, not processed crap and they don't eliminate food groups. However, they eat small portions. And they walk a lot. They buy fresh food every day. I am going to try to remember that I don't need every single food group every time I open my mouth. In fact, I don't need food of any kind every time I open my mouth. I am going to try to remember to eat whatever I am desiring in much smaller portions, eat it slow and enjoy the taste, the smell, and the texture. Appreciate the people I amy be eating with and my environment. Most of all, I need to remember it is NOT my last meal every time I eat. There will always be more meals, unless I kill myself overeating. Everything does not have to be eaten at one sitting and nothing has to be avoided. A dish of ice cream? It should be ONE SMALL SCOOP, noty a bowl full. And it should be REAL ice cream because isn't that what I am wanting? When I am truly hungry. Not because I am happy, sad, frustrated at my books not selling, angry or any other reason but that I am hungry.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Emily, which post are you referring to? 

Maybe the true problem is the missing time. People who work hard for a minimum wage often don't have time for cooking or education in food matters. Fast food is easy, it often tastes well (not to say that it is addicting, according to Supersize Me lab rat Morgan Spurlock) because of sugar, salt, glutamate and fat. At least I know that I spend a lot of time looking for recipes and information, and I cook nearly every night. Craving junk food leads to eschewing the healthier choices, even if they're easily available, like large quantities of potatoes, legumes, rice, you name it. Combined with a helping of fresh fruit and veggies this could be affordable, with eggs and meat on the side. Heck, I'm living this way most of the time minus the meat, and my food bills are never very high.


----------



## Emily Ryan-Davis

Romana, Becca Mills made a statement that food is cheaper now.

In general, however, I'm blanket-addressing the variety of statements claiming ____________ is at fault for obesity/poor nutrition and physical deterioration. There is no _one_ culprit.

As for food bills...so many factors go into whether families spend $80/week on groceries or whether they spend $200/week on groceries. Number of people in household, dietary restrictions, location, lifestyle, knowledge, general kind and quality of food, preferred store for shopping, etc. On top of the actual dollars spent and content of the grocery cart is the time to menu plan, research recipes, cook, as you say.


----------



## yomamma

When I was a kid, we were ultra broke. We grew up on ramen and Hamburger Helper. Neither of which is particularly healthy, but dang, you can make your dollar go a LONG way.

Part of the problem is that if you want to eat garbage food? You can make your dollar stretch. If you want to eat healthy food? It's expensive. Really expensive. I can buy a can of black beans for $.69 cents, but if I buy organic, it's $3.00. Chicken thighs/wings/drumsticks? $6 for an enormous package. Free-range chicken? $12 for two anemic breasts. 

If you're raising a family, why on earth would you buy anything organic or free-range? It's cost-prohibitive.

It's a multitude of problems. More than half of the country is living on a household income of 50k a year or less. They can't afford to buy healthy foods, so they buy what they can, which is usually cheap, full of sodium and preservatives, but will last forever. The cycle repeats.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Jill: Yes, if I were short on money and raising a family, I definitely wouldn't buy organic. There are small tricks to make do with non-organic veggies and fruit though - simply dump them in vinegar-water for 5 or so minutes, that washes most of the pesticides away. Afterwards give the veggies a good scrub et voilà. 

I myself hoard dry legumes at home and soak them over night if I want to eat something with beans or lentils. If I'm superlazy or need a quick fix I'll buy canned goods, but that doesn't happen too often. It works, all it takes is a little bit of know-how, space and planning. Also, potatoes by the 10 pound sack or whatever sizes the shops in America carry, are very doable and will stuff many hungry mouths, not to mention rice. When I was young we only rarely had meat, but many times potatoes and some kind of veggie dish. *shrugs* I wasn't unhappy about it, because I didn't know any differently. Today it's a lot harder, though, with all those temptations on every corner.


----------



## Justawriter

I just started buying organic recently, just a few years ago. I try to always buy organic spinach, and lettuce and only organic meats. Yet, I eat out a lot and doubt everything I eat is organic...but at least I'm making some effort.

Am grateful that KB is active today, it's my second day home sick w/the flu and I've really been enjoying reading all these threads. 

If anyone's looking for a great, easy soup, I just made one that turned out delicious and tasted kind of like the Thai Tom Yong soup, the spicy chicken broth one. I heated up a little garlic, 4 sweet small peppers, a cup of sliced mushrooms, and a cup of chopped cauliflower. Added a carton of chicken broth and brought to a boil, then added a pound of sliced chicken breast, reduced the heat to medium, added a pinch of powdered ginger and crushed red pepper and let it simmer for an hour. Then I added juice of half a lemon and handful of chopped fresh cilantro. Very soothing and fragrant!


----------



## 60911

Day 2. Diet, check. Bike, check. Anyone else?


----------



## 41413

I haven't been on my treadmill, but it's currently serving as a drying rack for my towel, and I just can't interrupt such a noble pursuit.

I have, however, had more cappuccinos.


----------



## NoCat

I can walk again today. Which means more crossfit tomorrow! Wee?

I'm not weighing or measuring until the 10th, so nothing to report on that front.


----------



## 41413

Guess who just ordered a treadmill desk? Aw yiss. Now I'll have a surface to hang my clothes on instead of just throwing them over the arms of my treadmill!


----------



## 41413

Caitie Quinn said:


> I'm so jealous. Sooooo jealous.


I'll think of you the first, and likely only, time I use it.


----------



## Becca Mills

Day 2: Completed PT as assigned. Okay on the food front, I think.


----------



## Caddy

Doing well on the food front both yesterday and today.  Unfortunately, I suffered a severe ankle sprain on Monday, so I am on crutches.  Not a lot of exercisign going on here!  I had been exercising before anyway, that is not my goal.  My goal is eating less.  So far, so good.


----------



## folly

I avoided sugar and caffeine today at a gathering.  Woohoo! I was thinking I'd cave.


----------



## Incognita

I got in 20 minutes on the treadmill today and successfully avoided sugar. Unfortunately, what I thought was just a bad allergy attack (we're having dry Santa Ana winds here in SoCal that stir up all sorts of fun pollens) now feels like the onset of a crummy head cold, so I may not be revisiting the treadmill for a few days.

It figures that I'd get sick just as I began to make an effort to be healthy!


----------



## Aya Ling

Dang, now I can't promote my new book, it's full of calories  

But seriously speaking, I don't really bother with weight watching. I LOVE healthy food as well as junk, if I don't eat a good share of vegetables and fruit every day, I feel bloated. One of my favorite recipes is Ratatouille (looked it up after watching Pixar), and it's so simple, healthy, and DELICIOUS. Just chop up mushrooms, tomatoes, onions, eggplants, zuchinnis, bell peppers, add some salt, cheese is optional, and pop everything in the oven. Or do it on the stove. Another favorite recipe is baked salmon and spinach with a dash of lemon juice. It's wonderful on rice! Or good homemade chicken soup with carrots and celery and onion. Oh, just talking about these makes me hungry  

When I have good, healthy meals, I don't feel guilty when snacking on cookies and cake and chocolate. But...I do need to get more exercise. It's winter, I want to hibernate


----------



## dalya

I am writing this while walking on a treadmill. This is not easy. I have gone .14 kilometers. olops almost fwell off


----------



## sarracannon

Wow, yay for treadmill desks! Haha, Dalya, sounds like this could be dangerous!

Today was the first day of my cleanse program. I am starving! I have been eating veggies all day and got to have some lentils with dinner, but man, I'm so hungry! This is going to be tough, but I know it will be worth it. 1 day down, 20 to go.


----------



## Becca Mills

Dalya said:


> I am writing this while walking on a treadmill. This is not easy. I have gone .14 kilometers. olops almost fwell off


Way cool! (Not the falling off part.)


----------



## dalya

Becca Mills said:


> Way cool! (Not the falling off part.)


Apparently, it's do-able once you get used to it. I'm going to work my way up. Of course you probably can't run while typing, but I can see a nice stroll at the lowest setting being acceptable.

This was a pretty big investment, and it takes up a good chunk of the small apartment, but if it works, it's going to be bloody brilliant.

* No candy or 2am snacking for 2 consecutive days. *


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Caddy said:


> This. You can go low carb and lose weight. You can go low protein and lose weight. The question is: are either good for you? There are arguements that support both. Perhaps the message is that we can eat whatever we wish BUT we need to eat small protions. As I mentioned in my earlier post, the French have it right. They eat meat, cheese, breads, fruits, veggies and butter. They eat real food, not processed crap and they don't eliminate food groups. However, they eat small portions. And they walk a lot. They buy fresh food every day. I am going to try to remember that I don't need every single food group every time I open my mouth. In fact, I don't need food of any kind every time I open my mouth. I am going to try to remember to eat whatever I am desiring in much smaller portions, eat it slow and enjoy the taste, the smell, and the texture. Appreciate the people I amy be eating with and my environment. Most of all, I need to remember it is NOT my last meal every time I eat. There will always be more meals, unless I kill myself overeating. Everything does not have to be eaten at one sitting and nothing has to be avoided. A dish of ice cream? It should be ONE SMALL SCOOP, noty a bowl full. And it should be REAL ice cream because isn't that what I am wanting? When I am truly hungry. Not because I am happy, sad, frustrated at my books not selling, angry or any other reason but that I am hungry.


Caddy, I for one can't do this small portion thing. I eat huge portions of fruits and vegetables.

A couple of you have said that food is cheap. Sorry but food in Wa State is very expensive no matter how you eat.

I don't think I would actually be coordinated enough to walk on the treadmill, even slowly, while writing. I can't wait to hear other people's results.

An interesting fact heard on NPR, "if a family of four eats no meat one day per week that is equivalent to taking a car of the road for five weeks.

Also would like to state that on another thread I congratulated Switzerland on their most humane treatment of animals. I wish to retract that. I have since learned that many folk in Switzerland eat dogs and cats. I have lost any respect I had for the Swiss. The last comment has naught to do with weight loss, but I have always viewed the Swiss as being a great example for the rest of us.

I did exercise today. I didn't weigh. Weighing can only be done in warm weather.

I had two frappuchinos today and feel no remorse. We all have to have one or two weaknesses.


----------



## Becca Mills

Dalya said:


> Apparently, it's do-able once you get used to it. I'm going to work my way up. Of course you probably can't run while typing, but I can see a nice stroll at the lowest setting being acceptable.
> 
> This was a pretty big investment, and it takes up a good chunk of the small apartment, but if it works, it's going to be bloody brilliant.


I bet it'll be great. In keep in with my new, sciatica-inspired anti-sitting-down-all-the-time view of things, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say there's no better investment you could've made!


----------



## williamvw

smreine said:


> I'd be genuinely interested to see the studies that support this. Do you have any links offhand? AFAIK, certain artificial sugars and sugar alcohols cause an insulin reaction in many people, maltitol in particular, but insulin response to things like sucralose, stevia, and aspartame are negligible for most people.


OK, SM, I have to eat crow on this one. (At least it's low-carb.) You're right. While I recall reading sources that state the position I gave, I can't find a reliable source here and now. I'm finding stuff like this -- "Artificial sweeteners, especially in soft drinks, do not contribute dietary calories, but they apparently increase insulin production and contribute to hunger, eating and obesity." (http://bit.ly/W9cj7v) -- but I'm not satisfied that the source is credible.

Studies do not seem to show a correlation between aspartame or sucralose and insulin response, which is good. But! Once I hit that 40-pound loss, I relaxed my plan and allowed myself a few concessions, such as Splenda in my tea and sucralose back into my multiple daily coffees. Before long, I'd gained back 10-15 pounds. When I ditched the sweeteners, I started losing again. Sure, it's anecdotal, but I believe there's a negative effect at work here.

Mark Sisson, one of the sources in my post, wrote this on the subject: http://www.marksdailyapple.com/diet-soda-healthy/#axzz2GyjK8PaN. In particular, he notes a study that evaluated more "than 9,500 men and women between the ages of 45 and 64 and found that drinking diet soda was associated with a 34% higher risk of developing metabolic syndrome - the perfect storm of high triglycerides, belly fat, insulin resistance, and obesity that's so popular nowadays. This was an even stronger association than the one between the 'high-meat, high-fat' Western diet and metabolic syndrome."

I may be wrong on the insulin response, but I still hold that diet soda often contributes to obesity. The science is still rolling in. Until then, I've cut my sweeteners to almost zero and am back to shedding a couple of pounds a week.


----------



## DarkScribe

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Caddy, I for one can't do this small portion thing. I eat huge portions of fruits and vegetables.
> 
> A couple of you have said that food is cheap. Sorry but food in Wa State is very expensive no matter how you eat.
> 
> I don't think I would actually be coordinated enough to walk on the treadmill, even slowly, while writing. I can't wait to hear other people's results.
> 
> An interesting fact heard on NPR, "if a family of four eats no meat one day per week that is equivalent to taking a car of the road for five weeks.
> 
> Also would like to state that on another thread I congratulated Switzerland on their most humane treatment of animals. I wish to retract that. I have since learned that many folk in Switzerland eat dogs and cats. I have lost any respect I had for the Swiss. The last comment has naught to do with weight loss, but I have always viewed the Swiss as being a great example for the rest of us.
> 
> I did exercise today. I didn't weigh. Weighing can only be done in warm weather.
> 
> I had two frappuchinos today and feel no remorse. We all have to have one or two weaknesses.


It is not true that "many folk" in Switzerland eat dog and cat. A very small, but very highly publicised group of farmers in a couple of areas do so. Most Swiss are as outraged as the rest of the world, but can do nothing about it. Such people can only be prosecuted if they fail to slaughter the animals humanely.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

DarkScribe said:


> It is not true that "many folk" in Switzerland eat dog and cat. A very small, but very highly publicised group of farmers in a couple of areas do so. Most Swiss are as outraged as the rest of the world, but can do nothing about it. Such people can only be prosecuted if they fail to slaughter the animals humanely.


DarkScribe, can't argue with you on this point since I'm not in the know. I don't think anything can be slaughtered humanely. I used to hear that excuse from my parents.


----------



## Romana Grimm

P.A., I just thought the same thing about the "humane slaughter". I don't think a cow would care so very much how it is slaughtered (barring torture before the actual killing), just as it won't care how it is saved. Whether people decide to lay off meat for ethical or health or even climate reasons, as long as it gets to live it won't give a fig. 

And I also couldn't do the small portion sizes now, after changing my lifestyle. Interestingly, in my meat eating years I gained weight even though I was eating like a sparrow. Little to no exercise might have helped with that, but once I dropped the sugars, milk and meat it just flowed off me. I'm still a little stumped, to be honest (I was 57 kilos at 5'4, now I'm around 51 kilos and holding effortlessly) 

And for the gals who suffer from PMS: Mine stopped pretty much as soon as I gave up meat and dairy. If someone suffers severely, I'd love to challenge them to go plant-based for a couple of months (it'd take this long to cleanse out of the body, I think). It didn't take longer than that for me to fully disappear.


----------



## ThisIsVickii

A little late, but I'm joining the party. 

I was pretty chubby once. Boom. I said it. 

I lost just a little over two stone, I doubt I have photos though, as I avoided the camera at all costs, so you'll have to take my word for it. But 2012 has been a nightmare, I haven't put a huge amount back on but my love for writing (and sitting at a desk all day) has started to have some unhealthy side effects - for example, as I read this post I was tucking into a ham and cheese Panini. It was on brown bread, so therefore doesn't sound so bad, however I KNOW I'm eating pizza tonight, so fruit was probably a better choice to make. 

Writing makes me lazy in all other aspects of my life. I need to change that. I did spend the whole month of September 2012 biking everyday, which I actually really enjoyed so I should probably get back on that and start my little legs peddling again. 

I'd be happy to lose another stone. It'd make me pretty little but I'm little anyway, and it leave me at an unhealthy weight for my size. I'll also get back into biking, as I have no room for a treadmill. If anyone has any other ideas on losing weight/getting fit at home, without equipment, give me a tip? 

Side note: The amount of popularity this post has seemingly made is a good showcase of how unhealthy us writers can be.


----------



## Christian Price

bump.  Needs to particpate as well..


----------



## Sapphire

Artificial sweeteners satisfy the sweet taste one's taste buds are seeking.  It has been theorized, however, that in doing so, they stimulate inherent desire for additional tastes.  That possibly acts, in turn, to stimulate overall food intake.  I do drink diet Coke, yet make an effort to limit myself.  We have never added much additional sugar to our food and drink, but the little we did use has been replaced by artificial sweeteners since my husband became diabetic (as have everyone in one entire line of his family).  I suspect artificial sweeteners are one more arena where moderation is key.


----------



## Romana Grimm

OMG, I just got handed the link to the most amazong speech I've heard in a long time. It's about animal rights, and health, and how it all plays together. If anyone of you is interested, please have a look, the message is important, even if it shouldn't be "the thing" for you.

Thank you.


----------



## 41413

I have a great idea. How about we keep this a support thread and not turn it into a food politics thread? Awesome.

I still haven't exercised at all this year.


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> I have a great idea. How about we keep this a support thread and not turn it into a food politics thread? Awesome.
> 
> I still haven't exercised at all this year.


Towels are good and dry, though, right?


----------



## 41413

Becca Mills said:


> Towels are good and dry, though, right?


Yeah, except I keep taking showers, and they just get all wet again. Weirdest thing.


----------



## the quiet one

Healthy habit I'm working on: drinking more water. I have a jug that holds 100 ounces of fluid. I refill each morning and have to finish drinking it by the end of the day. Pretty simple. So far, batting 1.000 on this one in 2013.


----------



## vrabinec

I'm going in the wrong direction here. There's a chick here at work who bakes stuff to die for. She brought in a couple varieties of bundt cake. Awsome. I'm supposed to be off carbs. (The wife and I are limit carbs because she's diabetic, and it keeps me in check). Crap.


----------



## 41413

ajalbrinck said:


> Healthy habit I'm working on: drinking more water. I have a jug that holds 100 ounces of fluid. I refill each morning and have to finish drinking it by the end of the day. Pretty simple. So far, batting 1.000 on this one in 2013.


Added bonus: You have to get away from your desk every six minutes so you can pee!

Uh...I assume.



vrabinec said:


> I'm going in the wrong direction here. There's a chick here at work who bakes stuff to die for. She brought in a couple varieties of bundt cake. Awsome. I'm supposed to be off carbs. (The wife and I are limit carbs because she's diabetic, and it keeps me in check). Crap.


Worth it.


----------



## the quiet one

smreine said:


> Added bonus: You have to get away from your desk every six minutes so you can pee!
> 
> Uh...I assume.


Those steps count as exercise though, right? Hmm....


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> Yeah, except I keep taking showers, and they just get all wet again. Weirdest thing.


A plot on the part of your treadmill to prolong its holiday? Maybe if you listen closely, you'll hear a telltale metallic whisper: "you're stinky ... shower now ... you're stinky ..."


----------



## NRWick

smreine said:


> I have a great idea. How about we keep this a support thread and not turn it into a food politics thread? Awesome.
> 
> I still haven't exercised at all this year.


Agreed!

Also, I haven't exercised either. I've been eyeballing treadmill desks like crazy, though. So expensive! But I'd be interested in trying one some time. Does anyone find they are more inspired when using it?


----------



## Romana Grimm

How about we're able to look over the end of our own nose? Awesome.

This isn't just about losing weight. The whole topic - health, beauty, fitness, peace of mind - is the sum of many small pieces. There are animal rights. There are the dangers of certain foods. There's the laziness and the lacking education.

Call me condescending, but in order to really lose weight, I had to: educate myself, motivate myself, act myself. No one handed me a magic pill and said: Yay, take this and _alll _your problems will go away at once.

If this speech can give you something, it is education and motivation. Sedentary people need their kick in the pants, and I was no different. So why would you be opposed to taking a holistic approach? Losing weight and getting healthy isn't just getting up and moving your arse. I thought this thread was about slimming down, and doing so in a healthy manner. Why would you be so dead-set against knowing about the things that come with eating? For example where the main part of the food comes from, and how it is treated before it lands on our plate? It's all one package. You can choose to ignore most of it (even though you probably shouldn't), but that won't make your health any better in the long-term.

Sorry for venting, but the attitude of certain KB members really gets on my nerves. You do not know all, SM, and neither do you have to, but please leave people alone so they can make their own choices. That's all I ask.

Thanks.


----------



## 41413

Romana Grimm said:


> How about we're able to look over the end of our own nose? Awesome.
> 
> This isn't just about losing weight. The whole topic - health, beauty, fitness, peace of mind - is the sum of many small pieces. There are animal rights. There are the dangers of certain foods. There's the laziness and the lacking education.
> 
> Call me condescending, but in order to really lose weight, I had to: educate myself, motivate myself, act myself. No one handed me a magic pill and said: Yay, take this and _alll _your problems will go away at once.
> 
> If this speech can give you something, it is education and motivation. Sedentary people need their kick in the pants, and I was no different. So why would you be opposed to taking a holistic approach? Losing weight and getting healthy isn't just getting up and moving your arse. I thought this thread was about slimming down, and doing so in a healthy manner. Why would you be so dead-set against knowing about the things that come with eating? For example where the main part of the food comes from, and how it is treated before it lands on our plate? It's all one package. You can choose to ignore most of it (even though you probably shouldn't), but that won't make your health any better in the long-term.
> 
> Sorry for venting, but the attitude of certain KB members really gets on my nerves. You do not know all, SM, and neither do you have to, but please leave people alone so they can make their own choices. That's all I ask.
> 
> Thanks.


Sigh.

Romana, there's a time and place for proselytizing. This is not one of them. Chill.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Oh, is there? Because I was rather under the impression that some people here wanted and needed help pronto. Not tomorrow, but, like, you know, yesteryear. 

I'm not trying to push anyone to do anything. I'm offering info, and hope that people who want help will look at it and take whatever they need to move on. I'm sick of hearing people say, "You know, I've got diabetis and have to take x pills a day." or "You know, I had bypass surgery, twice, but it's not looking good." Well, damn, LEARN about the CAUSE, not the symptoms   I lost way too many relatives to these stupid lifestyle diseases, most of them actually to cancer, although coronary heart disease is the worst of all. If I'm annoying you, so be it, but I'd rather be annoying than silent when someone could benefit from my two cents.


----------



## Caddy

Personally, I thought this was a weight loss thread.  Let's be honest: most overweight people know how to lose weight. They just don't do it, for a variety of reasons.  Or they don't keep it off. 

This is not a thread about what is most healthy. It isn't a thread about animal rights. It's a thread about weight loss. I don't have a problem with each person saying what they are going to do, but it does get irritating when people continue to push their beliefs. Most of us are grownups and have made up our minds on if we eat meat or not, if we think low fat is healthy, if we think all protein is healthy, if we think no meat is healthy. It is not just a few chosen people here who have had access to all of the information and misinformation on the internet, tv, radio, etc. 

Each one of us believes certain things now about foods. Could we please stop trying to show how "right" we are and just offer congrats for people who achieve something, hope for those who are failing, and tips in regard to weight loss in general? (Although, again, haven'et we heard them all a thousand times? Chew slowly, don't watch tv, put your fork down between bites. On and on and on.). 

I said my piece about what I am going to do earlier. It won't work for some. (and, by the way, smaller portions for me are still reasonable to most healthy people. I won't eat like a bird, either, but you should have seen what I WAS eating). But, when people post that they don't think how I want to do it would work for them, I don't need to go on and on about why it is the "best" way or the "healthiest way" or anything.

I think it would be nice to use this thread as a reporting place and to ask for kudos or for a kick in the pants if needed to get going. Kind of a place where we are accountable for what we said we wanted to accomplish. And, if we change our mind, why. 

But that's just me. If it's going to be a place where a pissing contest continues on who is most educated, who knows the final say on what is healthy, or ethically right, I'll leave and I'm sure it won't matter in the least.  Just sayin' the good feelings at the start quickly disappeared into something else.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Caddy, thanks for your reply. You're right, this thread shouldn't become a pissing conest. I'm not trying to show that I'm "most right". But I do believe that it is important to show the root of the problem. Eating takes up a huge amount of space in our brains, as I'm sure most of the guys here will confirm. We think about what to eat, and when. We plan fancy dinners and crave cup noodles and whatnot. Well, it won't get much better if we are satisfied with knowing in passing how bad this or that is for us. Don't we all know that it is "show, don't tell" to get a point across? Of course you might have heard that going plant-based or doing the Paleo Diet or whatnot are all kinds of healthy. But do people really know WHY? And what's behind it? Because knowing the particulars makes a difference. Reading science books can help in the decision making. Speeches like the one I posted might give you that one little spark that convinces you to CHANGE something, and not just keep thinking about it. 

Believe me, I'm a great procrastinator. I knew for years about animal abuse in factory farming, and I still ate eggs, meat and all the other stuff and got heavier. I had to find that spark to become active and to do something before I believed any of the dietary information that's out there. 

So yeah, I want to give people that spark, because it can be hard to find it. I needed 28 years, some people are in their sixties or even seventies. It's never to late to get out of that rut and do something for yourself.


----------



## 60911

Well said, Caddy. Missed the bike today, but I am gonna shoot for it tomorrow or later tonight, maybe. Diet still going well.


----------



## Caddy

That bike is calling you for Saturday, Robert!  Hey, I would LOVE to do something but hobble around on my crutches. That got old in about 15 minutes. 

I have done well with eating less. Tonight I AM going to have a Wendy's hot n spicy chicken sandwich.  (I told ya I wasn't giving up anything) BUT I will have a small frie instead of medium and an iced tea instead of a frosty.  LIttle changes, but necessary.

Tomorrow, no fast food.  That is not going to be my main food choice.


----------



## Justawriter

Caddy said:


> That bike is calling you for Saturday, Robert! Hey, I would LOVE to do something but hobble around on my crutches. That got old in about 15 minutes.
> 
> I have done well with eating less. Tonight I AM going to have a Wendy's hot n spicy chicken sandwich. (I told ya I wasn't giving up anything) BIT I will have a small fire instead of medium and an iced tea instead of a frosty. LIttle changes, but necessary.
> 
> Tomorrow, no fast food. That is not going to be my main food choice.


Caddy,
That sounds wonderful!! I don't eat a lot of fast food, but when I do get a craving for a chicken sandwich it's always Wendy's. Yum. And it's a given that fries are involved.  My sister recently introduced me to Five Guys burgers, which I kept mistakenly calling Fat Guys for some reason. Their burgers are good, but their french fries are outstanding. One just opened near me, but I can't indulge for a while.

My dieting has gone fairly well this week. Having the flu helped because I've had little appetite or energy to cook. First weigh in is on Monday.


----------



## Becca Mills

Day 3: PT done as assigned. Seems to be having some effects -- less sciatica pain. However, more numbness. Who knows.

Eating okay today, though making a tomato soup with 6 T of butter and a cup and a half of heavy cream might not have been the best cooking choice. God it's good, though.


----------



## Sapphire

Here's my update.  Controlled eating is going well.  I've really concentrated on stopping eating before I am completely full.  That way I don't feel stuffed 5 minutes later.  I'm meeting fruit and veggie goals.  Water intake is up, that's good.  As for exercise, that's been a total wipe-out.  I will work on that this weekend.  I will.  I will.  I will.


----------



## NoCat

Crossfit. Managed not to die. 


Personally, I'd prefer we keep the arguing about what works, why people get fat, etc, down to a minimum or else I won't be able to check this thread anymore. I have an eating disorder and that kind of discussion can be really triggering...


----------



## 41413

Doomed Muse said:


> Personally, I'd prefer we keep the arguing about what works, why people get fat, etc, down to a minimum or else I won't be able to check this thread anymore. I have an eating disorder and that kind of discussion can be really triggering...


:/ Sorry. That's really hard.


----------



## sarracannon

Just checking in to say I had a great day today eating-wise. Day 2 of my cleanse and I've stuck to it 100%. Only 19 days to go. Tonight I have the worst headache ever though and haven't been able to write. It's got to be a combination of processed sugar and caffeine withdrawal, I imagine. Heading to bed with an ice pack and praying I can sleep and will wake up feeling better. The cravings are also starting to kick in. Damn this sugar addiction! I wonder how long these cravings will last? Or if they'll ever go away??

Congrats to everyone committed to eating healthier or exercising more. Losing weight/getting healthy is so tough and we're all on an individual journey here. I, for one, don't like to be lectured to by anyone who hasn't the foggiest idea what I've been through or what I'm going through. I do, however, love to have a group of people who can be supportive when I'm going through tough times and who, in turn, I can help support. 

I haven't exercised this year either.  That's my weekend goal to get going! We can do this!


----------



## 41413

Great job, Sarra!

I only had ONE cappuccino today, opposed to my usual two, and left my desk at least thrice to use the facilities. Aw yes, things are looking up.



Treadmill desk should be here tomorrow. My legs shall die from all the computer time-wasting I shall be forced to do upright.


----------



## Hudson Owen

smreine said:


> It's a meltdown in progress. I've set ridiculous deadlines for myself that I've failed to meet, and my doctor has refused to refill my Prozac (sigh, not joking), so it's meltdown central here at Casa de SM Reine!


What is a meltdown? A nervous breakdown can be quite debilitating with long lasting effects. Anxiety attacks are intense but brief. I worked in several hospitals time ago, including McLean Hospital in Belmont, MA, and witnessed various types of extreme behavior. I can't say I can think of any incidents that I would describe as a meltdown. Is it a new term like Attention Deficit Syndrome? Is is always associated with drugs? It sounds like something serious. What?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I slept most of the day.  Hubby has a virus and has kept me awake two or three nights with his continual coughing. It is 11.20p.m. and I'm just waking up. Did have a latte today. Didn't do any exercise. I'm so dying to hear the results of the treadmill desk.


----------



## Romana Grimm

sarracannon said:


> Just checking in to say I had a great day today eating-wise. Day 2 of my cleanse and I've stuck to it 100%. Only 19 days to go. Tonight I have the worst headache ever though and haven't been able to write. It's got to be a combination of processed sugar and caffeine withdrawal, I imagine. Heading to bed with an ice pack and praying I can sleep and will wake up feeling better. The cravings are also starting to kick in. d*mn this sugar addiction! I wonder how long these cravings will last? Or if they'll ever go away??


Sarra, they will, definitely. When I first started out changing my eating habits (without cleanse to kick off, I just did it slowly over a three week period), I had flu-like symptoms, a runny nose like the Niagara waterfalls and the mother of all sore throats. Two days later, everything was fine again. No week-long recuperation time or anything. And now, eight months later, I very rarely eat sweets (much less crave them), maybe because I gobble up so many unprocessed carbohydrates. *shrug*

You'll do just fine, the detox will be over soon, and then everything'll get uphill fast! Chackaa!


----------



## Justawriter

smreine said:


> Great job, Sarra!
> 
> I only had ONE cappuccino today, opposed to my usual two, and left my desk at least thrice to use the facilities. Aw yes, things are looking up.
> 
> 
> 
> Treadmill desk should be here tomorrow. My legs shall die from all the computer time-wasting I shall be forced to do upright.


I'm fascinated by this treadmill desk. Love the idea of it, not sure if I'm coordinated enough to multi-task that way. Maybe it's not as hard as I think though. Where did you get this? Am looking forward to hearing how you like it.


----------



## 41413

PamelaKelley said:


> I'm fascinated by this treadmill desk. Love the idea of it, not sure if I'm coordinated enough to multi-task that way. Maybe it's not as hard as I think though. Where did you get this? Am looking forward to hearing how you like it.


I've done writing on my treadmill before using makeshift desk structures, and it's really not hard to type while walking .5 or 1.0 miles per hour. No harder than standing up, anyway. You can build a desk very cheaply and affix it to the wall so it's sturdy, but if you're lazy like me, you can also buy this monster on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Trek-TD-01-TrekDesk-Treadmill-Desk/dp/B002IYRBI0/

Be wary, because I'm told by someone who already owns it that it really is a friggin' monster. I guess I'll know in a couple of hours.


----------



## Caddy

Reporting in! Not missing the butter on popcorn so far. We will have butter sometimes, but when you always have it on popcord you no longer even taste it, so what's the point?

Today my husband made me a 3 egg omelet with 2 slices of toast. I chose not to butter the toast but to put a little homemade jelly on it (not by me, by a farm around here). One piece of toast and less than 1/2 of an omelet later I was full. The rest went in the garbage, as we deicided it would not reheat well. It is working, I either now get full quicker OR I am just aware of it and always had but ignored the fact.

My sprain is much better today. Still on crutches, but I can see the light at the end of the tunnel. I can't wait until I can exercise again! Exercising was never part of my problem.

*Does anyone have a treadmill desk that does come with the treadmill?* They are over $1,000 and I am wondering how high quality the treadmill is? I am heavy so I need a decent one. We are poor so it would really be crazy in a way to get one...but I do love treadmills and miss when I used them at the club.

In the long run, is it stupid to buy something like that if it means you might be saving your life?


----------



## KevinMcLaughlin

Caddy, IF you find an appliance of some sort which can extend your life say, twenty years, and/or vastly improve the quality of your life for however many years it might last, $1000 is not a huge price to pay.

Just make darned sure it's actually going to do the job. And that you're going to use it enough to matter. The number of people who drop a thousand dollars on (insert random exercise element here) and then never use it is legendary. It's like a cliche. 


For myself, I want to get so I can use Dragon for my writing. Then I can compose while taking long hikes, enjoying fresh air, and seeing beautiful scenery. Kevin Anderson composes like this (although he sends his work to a professional who types his dictation for him, which I can in no way afford!), and it's really inspirational. Would love to do that. I've been sitting at 185-192lbs for about five years now, with no real fluctuation outside that range, so I'm not really in bad shape as far as weight, but... It's important to keep those legs moving, y'know? Or sooner or later, they won't be doing what you want them to.


----------



## 41413

Caddy said:


> *Does anyone have a treadmill desk that does come with the treadmill?* They are over $1,000 and I am wondering how high quality the treadmill is? I am heavy so I need a decent one. We are poor so it would really be crazy in a way to get one...but I do love treadmills and miss when I used them at the club.


If you're only planning on using your treadmill at walking speeds, I don't think the machine needs to be great. The sturdy, fancy, expensive ones are for people who run on them. If you're thinking of dropping that much money on something, though, I'd probably call the manufacturer's customer service and express your concerns about weight.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I made chocolate brownie cake in an experiment to see if it would work using an unwanted banana instead of the two eggs that the recipe calls for.*

Did I do a bad thing? 

I'm currently looking at what to spend my birthday/Christmas Amazon voucher money on. I'm planning on buying an ab roller, a rolling pin, and a Cornish pasty/wonton maker.

I think I might be sabotaging my weight loss efforts...

*It does work. It's different, but still nice. Better texture with the eggs though.


----------



## 41413

Zelah Meyer said:


> I made chocolate brownie cake in an experiment to see if it would work using an unwanted banana instead of the two eggs that the recipe calls for.*
> 
> Did I do a bad thing?
> 
> *It does work. It's different, but still nice. Better texture with the eggs though.


Sounds like you did A DELICIOUS THING.

FYI, unsweetened applesauce is a great replacement binder in many baked products as well.


----------



## Caddy

THanks Kevin and SM.

Kevin, yes I would use it.  I have used my recumbant bike for 5 years during the winter months, at least 5 days a week.  In Minnesota it is too icy to walk on paths in the woods then.  I hear you about machines not getting used, though.  That would be the case if I bought one of those expensive weight lifting gym things. I have tried at clubs several times, doing it the right way with a trainer and I always end up in pain eventually because I have muscle issues that have cost us a fortune to find out what the issue is.    So I know better than to buy one of those!

Hmmm.  Dragon sounds like a great way to write and walk the other 8 or 9 months. I would get more writing done!

SM, while I do plan on slowly walking most of the time on it because I would be writing and wanted it so that I'm not sitting, I would also want to use it at least 30 minutes 5 days a week at a much faster pace to be my aerobics.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

smreine said:


> Sounds like you did A DELICIOUS THING.
> 
> FYI, unsweetened applesauce is a great replacement binder in many baked products as well.


Canned pumpkin works good too. It makes for a denser finished product but you can't really taste the pumpkin at all. And adds nice fiber!


----------



## Becca Mills

Zelah Meyer said:


> I'm currently looking at what to spend my birthday/Christmas Amazon voucher money on. I'm planning on buying an ab roller, a rolling pin, and a Cornish pasty/wonton maker.
> 
> I think I might be sabotaging my weight loss efforts...


This sounds very reasonable to me. First you make and eat the Cornish pasties. Then you use the ab roller to roll the pasties really flat inside your tummy so no one knows they're there. And if the ab roller breaks, you can roll your tummy with the rolling pin. Perfect system.

Why are they called rolling *pins* anyway? I never stopped to think about how weird that is.


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> FYI, unsweetened applesauce is a great replacement binder in many baked products as well.


Truth. I use unsweetened applesauce in my banana bread recipe all the time and it is...dangerous.

Just finished on the bike, doing well on the diet, though the wife and I are going out to a steakhouse for date night tonight so I expect I'll be burning some of those weekly weight watcher points I've been saving up. I keep telling myself I'll be good, I'll be good...

5/365


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Becca Mills said:


> This sounds very reasonable to me. First you make and eat the Cornish pasties. Then you use the ab roller to roll the pasties really flat inside your tummy so no one knows they're there. And if the ab roller breaks, you can roll your tummy with the rolling pin. Perfect system.
> 
> Why are they called rolling *pins* anyway? I never stopped to think about how weird that is.


I spent ten minutes Googling but couldn't find a satisfactory answer other than one person on Yahoo answers saying that pin meant 'stick'. Perhaps it's one of the universal mysteries of life?

P.S. Thank you everyone for the alternate suggestions for egg substitutes.


----------



## JETaylor

I'm late to the party.  I started the get in shape kick on December 15th when I stepped on the scale and it read 140.5 lbs.  Wasn't happy at all with that - not at 4'10" and two and a half years ago I was at 117lbs.  Lack of exercise is a big thing here as well as lack of moderation.    

Today I weighed in at 137, so I was able to drop some weight over the holidays.  

My goal is to get to 115 this time around and to do it with moderation and daily exercise. When I was on Jenny Craig and exercising an hour a day, I lost 20 lbs in four months.  I don't want to do Jenny Craig again because the food is very expensive and when you go off it - well, you can see the results here. 

So it's sensible food -little to no sweets and exercise.  Not sure I can meet the four month goal like I did before, but I'm going to try to be at 120 on May 1st and then work through the summer to get the last five which seems to be the hardest.  

I've got a Tony Little Gazelle and some yoga tapes and I'm off.


----------



## 41413

The order tracking information on my treadmill desk says that it's supposed to be here, in Nevada, by 8pm tonight. But the last activity was a check-in aaaall the way over in Memphis.  I don't think I'm going to have a treadmill desk today.


----------



## NRWick

Oh, awesome KBers of this weight loss thread, I'd like to thank you for motivating me. I went and worked out at the gym in my apartment's office. I even got on the treadmill because I wanted to see if I could do something else while walking. I totally could. Now I want a treadmill and a treadmill desk. lol, ah well. I'll settle for dancing, yoga, and the normal treadmill at the apartment gym. Now if I can keep motivated to do it on a regular basis. Good habits are hard to keep.


----------



## Justawriter

smreine said:


> I've done writing on my treadmill before using makeshift desk structures, and it's really not hard to type while walking .5 or 1.0 miles per hour. No harder than standing up, anyway. You can build a desk very cheaply and affix it to the wall so it's sturdy, but if you're lazy like me, you can also buy this monster on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Trek-TD-01-TrekDesk-Treadmill-Desk/dp/B002IYRBI0/
> 
> Be wary, because I'm told by someone who already owns it that it really is a friggin' monster. I guess I'll know in a couple of hours.


This looks great. Am very tempted.


----------



## 60911

<Walks in with Betsy's cattle prod> Ok. Confession time. Tonight I was very, very <puts cattle prod to self> BAAAAAD!! AIEEEEEEE!

Must...do...better...tomorrow...


----------



## DarkScribe

Romana Grimm said:


> Sarra, they will, definitely. When I first started out changing my eating habits (without cleanse to kick off, I just did it slowly over a three week period), I had flu-like symptoms, a runny nose like the Niagara waterfalls and the mother of all sore throats. Two days later, everything was fine again. No week-long recuperation time or anything. And now, eight months later, I very rarely eat sweets (much less crave them), maybe because I gobble up so many unprocessed carbohydrates. *shrug*
> 
> You'll do just fine, the detox will be over soon, and then everything'll get uphill fast! Chackaa!


Have you seen what the skeptics society supported by modern nutritional research has to say about "cleansing" or "detox" diets? Interesting reading.


----------



## Becca Mills

Evening update: assigned PT completed; eating okay today. Though it'll be better once I polish off those pork chops and fried applies in cream sauce. Can't have stuff like that lying around -- too much temptation. Better eat the rest of it tomorrow.


----------



## DarkScribe

smreine said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Romana, there's a time and place for proselytizing. This is not one of them. Chill.


Sometimes I can put up with a little proselytising - if it is entertaining like this one.


----------



## 41413

Because I know all of you are in suspense over my treadmill desk's plight, I'm happy to say that it arrived in my town fifteen minutes ago. Estimate still says today, "by 8:00pm." WILL IT MAKE IT IN TIME?? OR WILL I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL MONDAY FOR TREADMILL DESK DELIGHT??

_to be continued_​


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Considerations when purchasing a treadmill for use with a desk. Can you get it to go slow enough? The cheap one I have would not go slow enough for use with a desk. Also it is very noisy. If you are using the treadmill/desk constantly I think you would want to be able to hear somone speaking. Earphones can be used, but not all of the time--I think. 

Some people just work at standing desks. A standing desk is an improvement over sitting all the time. A standing desk would be easier to make. They would also be cheaper.

I have at least five pieces of large exercise equipment in the house that are not seeing any use. I will now either have to store these or get rid of them because I want to sell my house. 

If you have a health issue such as varicose veins it isn't good to be standing all of the time. I do have varicose veins. 
So far I'm still sitting on that couch. Just thinking out loud. 


I need to really think about this before any action is taken.


----------



## sarracannon

Sunday is my weigh-in day and I'm down 3 pounds!! Woohoo! This is the first weight I've lost since the initial post-baby weight loss. I know 3 pounds isn't totally sustainable, but I'm happy to see the scale report a lower number. How is everyone else doing? SM, did your treadmill get there by 8?


----------



## Caddy

Robert, none of us will be perfect. Just climb back on the healthy eating horse and ride.


----------



## 41413

sarracannon said:


> Sunday is my weigh-in day and I'm down 3 pounds!! Woohoo! This is the first weight I've lost since the initial post-baby weight loss. I know 3 pounds isn't totally sustainable, but I'm happy to see the scale report a lower number. How is everyone else doing? SM, did your treadmill get there by 8?


No.  It is a dark day, Sarra. _A dark day indeed._


----------



## writergirlNC

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. Weekends are usually the hardest for me, but not now. We have everything reserved for our cruise in April and have booked excursions. All of which will require a serious overhaul of my body so I won't spend the entire trip covered up in black from head to toe LOL. So far so good!


----------



## Becca Mills

Evening update: good on eating today, but forgot one of my assigned PT exercises this morning. The one that's most torturous, coincidentally. 

Tomorrow I may try to sit down for a while. I know ... it's so exciting sounding, eh? Break out the band.


Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarracannon

Caitie Quinn said:


> I worked all day at Panera and managed to have a low fat/calorie lunch and avoid the peanut butter cookie. This is a huge win *plans to dream about cookie*


You did not just say the word cookie. *drools* hehe. Yay Catie!

SM, hope your desk gets there tomorrow!!


----------



## 41413

I ate way too many nuts today. I really shouldn't sit down with mixed nuts on my desk, because I'll go through the whole damn can. All that salty deliciousness*...mmm...

*_That's what she said._


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Awake all night, slept all day. Watched "The Biggest Loser."

Am wide awake tonight. Looks like I'm not going to catch my husband's illness.


----------



## Judi Coltman

Well, after the holidays and the last 10 days battling a blood pressure spike that kept me from physical activity. . .I weighed in.  The little fat girl on my right shoulder keep saying, "Don't do it," while the runner in me stood on my left shoulder and whispered, "Avoiding doesn't change it.  Step on the scale."  So, I did.  Up 2 pounds from before Christmas and I'm guessing that is mostly water retention from the BP issue.  

Someone gave me a post holiday box of chocolates.  I skipped out to the kitchen, opened the box and promptly ate my favorite piece; salted carmel.  Then, I closed the box, put it in a bag and told my husband to take the rest to work.  I call that a win.

Looking forward to my first run in 2 weeks this morning!


----------



## Becca Mills

Monday morning weigh-in: Lost 5.6 pounds last week. Which is crazy. Either it's the course of prednisone I've been on for the sciatica (the stuff seems to amp up your metabolism ... very hard to sleep), or I put the scale on a funky place in the floor.

Judi, sending the chocolates to work with your husband is a win of *epic* proportions. I'm in awe.


----------



## vrabinec

I thought prednisone added weight? At least, that's what my vet said. My yellow lab's on the stuff for her allergies.


----------



## Becca Mills

vrabinec said:


> I thought prednisone added weight? At least, that's what my vet said. My yellow lab's on the stuff for her allergies.


Hm, maybe so. It has been keeping me up at night, though, and surely you burn more calories awake than asleep? Dunno ...


----------



## Romana Grimm

I heard about that drug before, I believe it was in "Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead". The guy did a 60 day juice fast and was able to drop his medication and lost a ton of weight. It's a cool documentation and maybe answers a few questions about detox as well (there's a woman who suffers from severe migraine and went on a mini juice fast to see if it helps). 

That said, my weight is just as it was before Christmas, which is between 50 and 51 kilos. My snackies today are dried apple slices. Yummy   And maybe I'l fit in half an hour of Wii Fit aerobics tonight.


----------



## Becca Mills

Romana Grimm said:


> I heard about that drug before, I believe it was in "Fat, Sick & Nearly Dead". The guy did a 60 day juice fast and was able to drop his medication and lost a ton of weight. It's a cool dokumentation and maybe answers a few questions about detox as well (there's a woman who suffers from severe migraine and went on a mini juice fast to see if it helps).


Prednisone is a steroid used to treat inflammation (in my case, nerve irritation, likely from a herniated disk).


----------



## Romana Grimm

Oh dear, I hope you'll get better soon!


----------



## Becca Mills

Romana Grimm said:


> Oh dear, I hope you'll get better soon!


Thanks, Romana -- it's already a lot better than it was!


----------



## Romana Grimm

That's good to hear. Oh! And since we're just talking about it, this day today is the one year anniversary of my being sick enough to see a doctor! Sure, I had my little bouts of 72h colds, or a night with a sore throat, but it was all gone very quickly so I could go to work without either infecting other people or making it worse for myself. For me, that's a huge accomplishment! *beams* And, of course, I was lucky enough not to break something to mess it all up


----------



## Becca Mills

Romana Grimm said:


> That's good to hear. Oh! And since we're just talking about it, this day today is the one year anniversary of my being sick enough to see a doctor! Sure, I had my little bouts of 72h colds, or a night with a sore throat, but it was all gone very quickly so I could go to work without either infecting other people or making it worse for myself. For me, that's a huge accomplishment! *beams* And, of course, I was lucky enough not to break something to mess it all up


Congrats! You just can't beat feeling good and being healthy.


----------



## sarracannon

Waiting for news on SM's treadmill desk. I want to hear how it goes for you! Hopefully it's there and being set up as we speak.

Also, I am doing my best to avoid going out and buying a huge box of doughnuts and eating it all before my husband gets home from work. So far, so good. But the cravings are crazy bad today.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Stay strong, Sarra! You can do it.

I'm also interested in how SM's treadmill desk is going!

I have serious back issues, but it's finally feeling strong enough to start walking again. My goal for tomorrow is to set up _my_ treadmill desk (which isn't really a desk, it's an attachable ledge thing for the laptop) and go to a weight watchers meeting. I have to get my portions under control, and WW helps with that better than anything else I've tried. I guess that means I need to clean off the treadmill, as it is currently being used as a returnable pop can shelf....

I am also determined to take it slow and steady. There have been so many times I've approached getting healthy like a sprint and just jumped in head first. That is a sure recipe for re-injuring my back and burning myself out. I then to be a very all or nothing type of person, so finding a balance in healthy habits would be a huge accomplishment for me!


----------



## Romana Grimm

Sarra, I found that the best thing to get cravings under control is to give in to them. If you want something sweet, just eat something sweet ... but program yourself at the same time. If you crave a donut, eat an apple instead, or drink a small glass of orange juice. It'll take the edge off and you'll have done something healthy at the same time. I mean, it's just an apple or some other piece of fruit. Who cares about that kind of sugar? Maybe it's worth a try, before you go crazy all by yourself?


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Okay, today is the first day of my seven day long juice fast and cleanse thingy.  
I don't like it. It sucks. But hopefully it'll break some of my food addictions.

Cheers and Good luck, everybody!


----------



## Romana Grimm

OMG, good luck! I can't imagine not eating for ten days, even though juice is hardly water   If you want to rant or whine, just pop over into the health thread, I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd love to know how the detox is going. Maybe you'll even encourage someone to also give it a try.


----------



## 41413

It's here!

This thing is...insane. The box weighed 125lbs. I accepted the delivery while my husband was out and the FedEx guy was very sweet about bringing it into my living room for me (I have spaghetti arms and can't lift much heavier than my son).










I was a little bit horrified at the whole "the weight is over" slogan. Are you kidding me? YOU DON'T KNOW ME, TREKDESK. My weight is perfect, thankyouverymuch. I just don't want to sit for twelve hours a day while I work anymore. Can't it be about fitness instead of size?

ANYWAY.










Unpacking was a mess. The styrofoam went everywhere. I'll have to post a video of what my son did to it later.










I thought to myself, "Self, I don't need no stinking instructions. I am putting this bad boy together right here, right now." But after I got all of the parts out, there was absolutely no obvious way to put it together. So I read the instructions. 

Hint: there are a metric fuckton of screws, and they all go directly into the plastic, where there are no pre-drilled holes. That's why you need to read the instructions.

Anyway, I fought with it for about an hour, and then my husband came home and saved me from myself. Unfortunately, I didn't think to actually measure the desk, or the parts of my house I thought the desk would work well in, so I was somewhat surprised to find out that this thing is a HUGE FUCKING MONSTER THAT DOESN'T FIT ANYWHERE.

We ended up rearranging my entire home office to make it work. Long story short, three hours passed (with a lot of expletives and temper tantrums omitted), and I now have a treadmill desk.


















Pictures really don't capture the size of this thing. If you want to get one, DO MEASUREMENTS FIRST.

I love it so far, though. I've already been walking for a half an hour, which is probably more than I've walked the rest of the year combined. My only complaint, aside from the "hey, fatass, congrats on the treadmill" labeling of the box, is that it's ugly as sin. It looks like somebody took a folding table and stuck it on a couple of big crutches. Aesthetics? Who cares about aesthetics?

Otherwise, it's fantastic. My normal desk is to the right, and I have one monitor on each surface, so I can switch back and forth between the treadmill and sitting while using the same computer. Muy convenient.

Oh, and I highly recommend having a sexy, helpful Italian husband if you'd like to get one of these, too. Just because I don't know how anyone gets anything heavy lifted without one.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Yay! I'm glad it got there. 

I now have office envy. A treadmill desk next to a real one (with a gym ball that I can swap in and out with an office chair) is my dream setup. One day...

In the meantime, I spent quarter of an hour running after my two-year-old son in the Supermarket today. He was on reins (he's autistic and an explorer, without the reins he'd be _gone_!) but he now runs too fast for me to keep up with a speedwalk, I have to actually break into a jog now! He has WAY more energy than I do!


----------



## 60911

In spite of a really bad (dietary) lunch with a friend I think I recovered with dinner and am back on track. Need to hit the bike again tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa Scott

I've been thinking of joining this thread, but my husband made chocolate chip bacon cookies yesterday (I'm not kidding) so I may start the author weight gain thread instead.  I am going to have to tell him to never ever make them again.

And lordy, do I want that treadmill desk.  But I have nowhere to put it.  If I ever make crazy big book money, I will add on to our family room and make mama an office!  Then I'll get that fancy walking desk.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Romana Grimm said:


> OMG, good luck! I can't imagine not eating for ten days, even though juice is hardly water  If you want to rant or whine, just pop over into the health thread, I'm sure I'm not the only one who'd love to know how the detox is going. Maybe you'll even encourage someone to also give it a try.


Thanks! I'll check out the Health thread because it sounds interesting but I don't know what kind of encouragement I can offer. Especially when it's hard to talk over the really loud voice in my head demanding every 10 minutes that I give up and eat all the bad things because they taste so wonderful.

Also, the beet, apple, carrot juice for lunch wasn't bad at all. And my 5 year old thought it was awesome because of the pink froth. She drank a whole glass of it! I call that an unforeseen victory!


----------



## Becca Mills

Lisa Scott said:


> I've been thinking of joining this thread, but my husband made chocolate chip bacon cookies yesterday (I'm not kidding)


O.M.G. Seriously? O.M.G.

I think there's some bacon in the freezer I need to be defrosting ...

For a pasta dish, okay? 

smreine, your treadmill desk leaves me speechless! Wow. Triple wow. I'm glad your cat got some good box time, too.


----------



## Lisa Scott

Yeah, they were awesome.  He got the recipe from Bitchin' Kitchen.  I should probably block the food network.

But, I did juice some strawberries and apples, so that balanced it out, right?


----------



## dalya

I posted my tread-puter in my signature.










We didn't get the full-on desk because we only just ordered the treadmill and thought we could make it work with the existing standing desk, which is mounted to the wall on a closet-organizer type system. Husband uses his giant monitor and standing computer, and we were looking into computer switcher systems, but I don't like the big monitor anyway, so I stuck my laptop (which is my main computer) in the shelf that came with the machine. We used the cardboard it came in to make a keyboard tray.

It's pretty decent, but I feel a little dizzy.

And it's band practice night downstairs (days ending in Y), so I'm off to a coffee shop now so I can write. Sitting down. So decadent.

ETA: I'm hiding my weight gain in black pants, behind my arm. The double chin is visible! I have a long neck and I'm tall so I know I look skinny, but I'm over 160 pounds and that's a bit much for me. ;-)


----------



## Claudia Lefeve

smreine said:


> Oh, and I highly recommend having a sexy, helpful Italian husband if you'd like to get one of these, too. Just because I don't know how anyone gets anything heavy lifted without one.


Or a sexy ******* husband works too 

Tonight I made salmon and zucchini, while the hubby indulged in Tex-Mex food that I had to prepare for him (so tempting)!!!


----------



## 60911

You guys and your treadmill desks are making me feel like a lazy schlub sitting in my comfy leather chair, here. I might have to do something about that.

<yawns> Or maybe not.


----------



## sarracannon

Yay! Here I was feeling down and super tired, but I popped on KB just to see how everyone was doing and what do I see? Treadmill desks!!! I am so in love with them. I really want one, but I need a treadmill first, haha. I am wondering if I could put one in the dining room along with my husband's punching bag? (We don't own a dining room table, lol.) If he gets a punching bag, why can't I get a treadmill? Seems fair. 

SM, I noticed you have the same baby monitor as me, haha. How old is your son? Thank you for posting such great pics. Keep us updated on how you like working while walking.

Dalya, you look great! Love the makeshift set up too. Even if you just got on the treadmill while you answered email or read KB, it would make a difference. A coffee shop sounds so good right now...

R.A., I'm on day 5 of my 21 day cleanse. Fruits and veggies only until day 11. It's been really tough, but I'm sticking with it. I haven't cheated once, because I'm afraid that even one bite of something naughty will destroy my willpower.

Romana, I get what you're saying about the sweetness, but it's hard to reprogram a lifetime of sugar addiction. (especially with PCOS). I'm working on it, but telling myself I'll have an apple instead of a cupcake doesn't really get me excited. . It's good in theory, but it's going to take time to reprogram something so ingrained. Seriously, my mother used to feed us frosted flakes and chocolate milk for breakfast and then send us to the bus with a tootsie roll pop and a lunch full of little debbies and pb&j. extra j. We're talking 30+ years of sugar mania. I feel like I'm breaking some kind of serious drug addiction here!


----------



## folly

I have lost no weight, though i haven't had soda in almost 2 weeks and no dairy, refined sugar, corn, soy in 6 days. i'm already GF.  I have been good about sticking to it, so i'm happy with that.  when i'm over this stomach bug, i'll start exercising.

love seeing the treadmill desks. i do need to move a lot more.


----------



## Becca Mills

Lisa Scott said:


> Yeah, they were awesome. He got the recipe from Bitchin' Kitchen. I should probably block the food network.
> 
> But, I did juice some strawberries and apples, so that balanced it out, right?


More than! Probably floated them right on out of you.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Those desks look really good. I'm going to have to throw something together because I can't get new treadmill and desk right now.


----------



## 41413

Dalya said:


> ETA: I'm hiding my weight gain in black pants, behind my arm. The double chin is visible! I have a long neck and I'm tall so I know I look skinny, but I'm over 160 pounds and that's a bit much for me. ;-)


How tall are you? You wear 160 lbs fabulously.



sarracannon said:


> SM, I noticed you have the same baby monitor as me, haha. How old is your son? Thank you for posting such great pics. Keep us updated on how you like working while walking.


He's two years old now (27 months, to be precise). I don't really need the monitor anymore, honestly. He can just come find me when he wakes up. But when he's feeling sick and crappy, it's soooo much nicer to have mommy come and curl up in bed with him after his nap for snuggles.  SNUGGLE ALL THE TODDLERS.

I like that model because it kind of functions as a walkie talkie, and my son has fun with that, too. "MOMMY? MOMMY? WHERE ARE YOU?" *beep* "I'm in my office, precious pudding love bug mcpoochy buns kisses face." *beep* "OH. OKAY MOMMY. BIRTHDAY CAKE?" (Yeah, toddlers, I dunno.)



Lisa Scott said:


> I've been thinking of joining this thread, but my husband made chocolate chip bacon cookies yesterday...


I would sacrifice a goat in your husband's name for one of those cookies...especially if he made them with Nutella.


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> How tall are you? You wear 160 lbs fabulously.


I think she's about 6'4"? Must be to weigh 160 and look that slender.

Evening update: assigned PT completed, diet good.


----------



## NRWick

sarracannon said:


> Romana, I get what you're saying about the sweetness, but it's hard to reprogram a lifetime of sugar addiction. (especially with PCOS). I'm working on it, but telling myself I'll have an apple instead of a cupcake doesn't really get me excited. . It's good in theory, but it's going to take time to reprogram something so ingrained. Seriously, my mother used to feed us frosted flakes and chocolate milk for breakfast and then send us to the bus with a tootsie roll pop and a lunch full of little debbies and pb&j. extra j. We're talking 30+ years of sugar mania. I feel like I'm breaking some kind of serious drug addiction here!


Sarra, is there a link to PCOS and sugar? I might have to look into this when I have time (in 2 months HA!). PCOS and Infertility (and insane female problems) were the reasons I started going Gluten Free before I realised how much pain it(gluten) really caused. I'm wondering if I need to cut sugar too.

And back on topic,


RobertJCrane said:


> In spite of a really bad (dietary) lunch with a friend I think I recovered with dinner and am back on track. Need to hit the bike again tomorrow.


Hey, at least you're on track! Have fun with biking.

Side Note: *SQUEE* Love Bitchin' Kitchen.

Double Side Note: I'm super jealous of the treadmill desk. Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## 41413

Big sympathies to those fighting uphill with PCOS. That messes with your body in soooo many ways.

I don't know if/how sugar effects PCOS, but I've been pretty much on a sugar-free diet since June, and it _feels _good, if nothing else. My teeth also don't get as yucky between brushings.


----------



## sarracannon

N.R. - so sorry you also had to deal with PCOS and infertility. It took me a while to get pregnant with Andrew because of the issues. Sugar and PCOS are linked in a BIG way. I don't want to bore everyone on the loop, but just to put it in terms that helped me understand it... When sugar goes into your bloodstream the body produces insulin. The insulin acts as a key to "unlock" your muscles so they can properly use the sugar/carbs as fuel. The case with most PCOS women is that our insulin doesn't exactly work right. It's like the key is bent. Therefore, the muscles are unable to use the sugar properly and stores it as fat instead. It also means wonky bloodsugar levels. Your pancreas, meanwhile, pumps out tons of extra insulin (some works, some doesn't) to meet the demand in your bloodstream. This can lead to extreme highs and terrible crashes. Much like diabetes, but not quite as bad with the insulin problems. Of course, untreated with diet and exercise, it often becomes diabetes. Also, the sugar/insulin connection can wreak havoc on hormones. If you want to read more about it, please feel free to PM me. I'll put together some links for you. PCOS sucks, but I'm changing my diet and lifestyle to try to minimize the effects.


----------



## dalya

Becca Mills said:


> I think she's about 6'4"? Must be to weigh 160 and look that slender.
> 
> Evening update: assigned PT completed, diet good.


I'm 5'10". Seriously, the pie is all on the rump, which is angled away from the camera here. I know better than to complain about calories and pie and weight too loudly, though. I know how it looks and how annoying it is to others. 

More than the weight, I'm concerned about my joints and everything clicking and being sore, plus my overall energy. I've had my yoga phases, but it's so easy to fall out of the practice. I need to move more for my mental health. Today's already been better than yesterday. It's 10pm here and I'm not even angsty. 9-12pm is the devil's time!

@sara - my sister has PCOS and it sucks. Sorry to hear you have it.


----------



## 41413

We are roughly the same dimensions, Dalya! I'm 5'9" and three quarters (very proud of those three quarters) and I float in the upper 150s. I a bit more of it is distributed in my bust region, though, since I'm breastfeeding.


----------



## Romana Grimm

@Sarra: Ah, okay, I understand. Though I had to reprogram myself a little as well. Nowhere near as strictly as you, mind, because I never *really* was a fan of too many sweet things and don't suffer from PCOS, but I swear the juices helped me get over it. If you don't want the fruit sugar, how about coconut ice cream (for example So Delicious)? They sweeten it with only a little agave sirup and even have a brand that only has one percent of sugar per helping. Coconut has lots of medium chain fatty acids that are made into ketones after eating. The body uses them in place of sugar and feeds the energy directly to the nerves. I heard this is also great for Alzheimer's Disease because the patients have trouble getting sugar into the brain to make it work properly. Hope this helps!

Also, someone here and in the health thread recommended reading Wheat Belly. It seems that the modern wheat is very bad for our health due to over-breeding. The book'll be out in two weeks in my native language so I'll wait until then (I got lots of folks who'll be wanting to read it once I'm done). Still, it's a very interesting topic, especially since it not only concerns the gluten sensitive people but "normal" people too. 

Dalya, do you eat meat and dairy? Sore joints have been linked with meat and dairy consumption because both build a lot of acids in the body which then settle in the joints and inflame the whole area. If you're really in pain, this might be worth looking into. Yoga rocks, though. I only do the Wii yoga but it's still making me feel better than not doing anything at all.   

Sorry for hijacking again ... still hope my 2 cents help a little.


----------



## NoCat

I now have serious treadmill desk envy


----------



## CaseyHollingshead

Romana Grimm said:


> Sarra, I found that the best thing to get cravings under control is to give in to them. If you want something sweet, just eat something sweet ... but program yourself at the same time. If you crave a donut, eat an apple instead, or drink a small glass of orange juice. It'll take the edge off and you'll have done something healthy at the same time. I mean, it's just an apple or some other piece of fruit. Who cares about that kind of sugar? Maybe it's worth a try, before you go crazy all by yourself?


You can eat what you want and still lose weight -- the key is just to eat smaller portions. A good diet isn't all about what you eat, but how much. In fact, I faintly recall a study of a man who lost weight on a diet of cokes and dessert cakes. Of course, saying "just eat less" is not a sexy and marketable way to drop pounds, so it isn't exactly picked up by the weight-obsessed businesses. Nor is it that easy, either, because for some folks food is more than "just food". But I've known a number of people personally who followed this simple strategy and dropped weight. They would eat donuts and drink coke and everything else, they'd just do less of it. One donut instead of the whole box! Weight gain is really about the accessibility and intake of food. People have had weight issues since before coke and twinkies and all that junk, after all. And there is some corollary for health nuts: there are professional athletes who are vegans -- how do they keep _up_ the weight? By eating a lot. It seems counter-intuitive to have 220lbs men built on the stalks of vegetables, but there you have it. You can gain weight with healthy diets, and you can lose it with poor ones.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Well said, Casey, as long as one keeps in mind that the bloodwork of both types would be fundamentally different. As I said, losing weight is one thing, doing it the healthy way quite another. There are people who are slender but are malnourished and have a much higher risk of developing lifestyle illnesses. Also, "just eat less" is sometimes easier said than done if someone has an addictive personality and tends toward addictive behaviour. Studys have shown that some foods activate the same brain parts as heroin or cocaine would, which makes restistance futile, to quote the Borg.   That's why I said that it might be better to satisfy a craving by eating, but eating the healthier choice and as much of that as they need.


----------



## ThisIsVickii

Romana Grimm said:


> That's why I said that it might be better to satisfy a craving by eating, but eating the healthier choice and as much of that as they need.


This is great advice.

I'm no expert and I don't claim to be. But it's more important to begin a healthy eating lifestyle than a 'dieting' one. If you diet you are always in danger of going back to the same old ways once you've lost the weight. So its finding a balance between the two thats important.

By skipping meals or reducing intake, you can actually mess up your chances of losing the weight. For example: If you eat one cheeseburger at lunchtime and then miss dinner/an afternoon meal. You're actually in danger of making your body almost go into a sort-of-shock. It's used to eating more fats and food, so it will store more fat (and anything it can get, including the bad nutrients) from the cheeseburger than if you had actually just eaten both said cheeseburger and dinner (where it might have stored the healthier versions of the fat). It's complicated, but I hope I'm making sense.

It's way more productive to start eating healthier foods, and teaching your body which is the right fats and nutrients to store.

This is what I think when I think of a basic healthy meal: half a plate of veg, quarter plate of carbs, and quarter plate of protein (so fish, meal, or substitute).

Then don't be mean on yourself either, if you're still hungry after you've eaten, eat more vegetables. Make vegetables and good healthy food 'green products' and tell yourself you can eat as much as those green products as you like. Therefore, by doing that, when you're sat at a desk and you're feeling faint or crappy, you can still have something to eat and beat that crave, and then you're not pressuring yourself or endangering your diet with a relapse.


----------



## Sapphire

First weekly weigh-in this morning: 1 LOUSY POUND!  I guess the good news is it was down and not up.  Thanks for small blessings.


----------



## Becca Mills

Guys, let's remember to keep this thread motivational and not get into the kinds of detailed discussions/arguments about how one should or should not eat/lose weight that can be triggering for those with eating disorders. (This request was already made upthread, but I think it's worth reiterating as new participants join in.)


----------



## ThisIsVickii

I agree with Becca, though I do believe you have too have some form of discussion on here - since there are going to be people who stop with this due to the fact their ways aren't working, so you need to give them fresh ideas to keep them motivated.

There is a fine line in these conversations. I think its important to just keep discussions in mind to simply keep the idea being 'Be Healthy'.

Anyway, as a motivational tool, I would actually recommend this guy: http://www.youtube.com/user/shayloss

He was 280 pounds and well, look at him now. He has video-blogged his entire experience. He's good too watch whether you're dieting, putting on weight, or just wanting to start exercise, he talks about all those things and often has motivational group interactions. He's also a really nice guy, with a great family.


----------



## Becca Mills

Sapphire said:


> First weekly weigh-in this morning: 1 LOUSY POUND! I guess the good news is it was down and not up. Thanks for small blessings.


I think one pound is great, Sapphire! It'll add up ... or down. Add-up-to-subtract-down. Something like that.


----------



## Caddy

One week and down 3 1/2 pounds.  And that is without exercize unless you count hobbling around the house on crutches working out...

Eating healthier choices when I'm not wanting specific foods, eating what I do want when I definitely know what it is and ALWAYS stoppng when I'm full (REALLY PAYING ATTENTION TO THAT), never eating when I'm not legitimately hungry is working. 

Many times I chose fruit when hungry during the day because I honestly love fruit. However, I also had deep fried chicken wings (3), pizza (what usually lasts 1 meal was two meals), a couple of beers, and some snack mix that I'm sure had lots of fat in it.  That one I ate more than I should.  I figure one time a week losing sight of stopping when full is not bad at all. I also find that I desire less healthy foods more on the weekends, so during the week when it doesn't matter as much to me I tend to pick a healthier choice.  Why not, if I ask myself and find it doesn't really matter at that time, right?


----------



## Caddy

> You can eat what you want and still lose weight -- the key is just to eat smaller portions. A good diet isn't all about what you eat, but how much. In fact, I faintly recall a study of a man who lost weight on a diet of cokes and dessert cakes. Of course, saying "just eat less" is not a sexy and marketable way to drop pounds, so it isn't exactly picked up by the weight-obsessed businesses. Nor is it that easy, either, because for some folks food is more than "just food". But I've known a number of people personally who followed this simple strategy and dropped weight. They would eat donuts and drink coke and everything else, they'd just do less of it. One donut instead of the whole box! Weight gain is really about the accessibility and intake of food. People have had weight issues since before coke and twinkies and all that junk, after all. And there is some corollary for health nuts: there are professional athletes who are vegans -- how do they keep up the weight? By eating a lot. It seems counter-intuitive to have 220lbs men built on the stalks of vegetables, but there you have it. You can gain weight with healthy diets, and you can lose it with poor ones.


You're singing my song, Casey!I said the same type of thing at the beginnig of this thread. The French have it right.

For me, food is sensuous and a celebration. It is one of the greatest pleasures of being here. I am learning to respect it and enjoy it, but to listen to my body. I'm not going to worry about if this is bad or that is bad, I just want to enjoy life and get thinner so that I can move well. As my husband says, "No one gets out of here alive." Sure, you can die younger from eating too much of certian foods. Or, you could possibly live a long time because you never enjoyed all of the foods there are...and have dementia, poop your pants, and lie in bed for another 10 years being tube fed. I'm not sure that's a big advantage. Food isn't the enemy. None of it. Our use or regimentation of it can be.

By the way, please don't jump all over me about being thoughtless about dementia or Alzheimers. I took care of my mother, who lived with us 10 years while she succumbed to this. We finally had to put her in a home. Watching her, I'm not so sure my father wasn't the lucky one dying at 57 from a heart attack. Now, I'm not hoping to die young...but I sure will enjoy life while I'm here and if having meat or french fries (when hungry for them and not overeating) kills me sooner than if I reached my mother's stage, well thar ya go.


----------



## williamvw

smreine said:


> It's here!
> 
> . . . Otherwise, it's fantastic. My normal desk is to the right, and I have one monitor on each surface, so I can switch back and forth between the treadmill and sitting while using the same computer. Muy convenient.


Thank you so much for posting this, SM! This thread inspired me to do some more digging on desk treadmills ("wordmills"? it needs a catchier phrase). One of my Facebook friends pinged back, saying he knew of a guy wanting to sell his TrekDesk -- your model exactly, I believe -- for $250, already assembled, with about one month of use on it. I know the price is good, but I'm mostly concerned about the ergonomics for 1-2 hour writing stretches and also worried about vibration from the walking rattling the screen. I plan on using a 15" notebook, probably with an external keyboard/mouse combo. Any thoughts?


----------



## DarkScribe

Romana Grimm said:


> @Sarra: Ah, okay, I understand. Though I had to reprogram myself a little as well. Nowhere near as strictly as you, mind, because I never *really* was a fan of too many sweet things and don't suffer from PCOS, but I swear the juices helped me get over it. If you don't want the fruit sugar, how about coconut ice cream (for example So Delicious)? They sweeten it with only a little agave sirup and even have a brand that only has one percent of sugar per helping. Coconut has lots of medium chain fatty acids that are made into ketones after eating. The body uses them in place of sugar and feeds the energy directly to the nerves. I heard this is also great for Alzheimer's Disease because the patients have trouble getting sugar into the brain to make it work properly. Hope this helps!
> 
> Also, someone here and in the health thread recommended reading Wheat Belly. It seems that the modern wheat is very bad for our health due to over-breeding. The book'll be out in two weeks in my native language so I'll wait until then (I got lots of folks who'll be wanting to read it once I'm done). Still, it's a very interesting topic, especially since it not only concerns the gluten sensitive people but "normal" people too.
> 
> Dalya, do you eat meat and dairy? Sore joints have been linked with meat and dairy consumption because both build a lot of acids in the body which then settle in the joints and inflame the whole area. If you're really in pain, this might be worth looking into. Yoga rocks, though. I only do the Wii yoga but it's still making me feel better than not doing anything at all.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking again ... still hope my 2 cents help a little.


As most of the world eats meat and dairy and does not experience joint pain it would seem that this claim is disingenuous. Besides, if you want to become a vegetarian you have to become atheist as the Bible (the inspired word of God they claim) says that God provided these things for us to eat. Second guessing God is something that many people would be reluctant to do.

Acid buildup in the joints is usually the result of intense exercise. It wears off pretty quickly.


----------



## 41413

williamvw said:


> Thank you so much for posting this, SM! This thread inspired me to do some more digging on desk treadmills ("wordmills"? it needs a catchier phrase). One of my Facebook friends pinged back, saying he knew of a guy wanting to sell his TrekDesk -- your model exactly, I believe -- for $250, already assembled, with about one month of use on it. I know the price is good, but I'm mostly concerned about the ergonomics for 1-2 hour writing stretches and also worried about vibration from the walking rattling the screen. I plan on using a 15" notebook, probably with an external keyboard/mouse combo. Any thoughts?


The desk is free-standing from the treadmill, and pretty sturdy to boot. Mine doesn't shake at all when I step. The treadmill does wobble a little bit, but since they aren't touching... 

I used it for over two hours yesterday and so far one hour today, and it's not bad at all, really. Me gusta. $250 + already assembled = killer deal. You should grab it.


----------



## 60911

Hit the diet and biked (watched Dredd whilst doing it; cannot wait until the kids go to bed so I can finish it) so today was a good day.


----------



## Caddy

> Besides, if you want to become a vegetarian you have to become atheist as the Bible (the inspired word of God they claim) says that God provided these things for us to eat


If you're going to use the Bible to back your claims it would be a great idea to get it right:
Genisis 1:29 (In the previous 2 verses GOd created man and woman in his image, told them to multiply, and said they were to rule over every living creature. He continues his talk to the man and woman Then God said, "I give *you* every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth ad every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food. And to all the *beasts* of the earth and to all the *birds* of the air and all the *creatures* that move on the ground-everything that has the breath of life in it-I give every green plant for food." And it was so.

So, technically, no living things were to eat meat. We got the green things and the seed-bearing plants and fruits with seeds, all other animals just got green stuff. Poor lions, only chewing on a blade of grass...

Now, I'm not saying this is how we should eat or that I believe that. All I am saying is IF you are going to quote what the Bible instructs, please know it.

I had me my fair share o' Bible learnin'.


----------



## williamvw

smreine said:


> Me gusta. $250 + already assembled = killer deal. You should grab it.


You've sold me. I'll take it. Thanks for taking the time to post all your info!


----------



## Becca Mills

Congratulations, Caddy, on the three and a half pounds ... that's terrific!  

Evening update: completed assigned PT; prolly ate a bit too much today ... cooking with cheese is dangerous.

Oh, and big news on the sciatica front. Are you guys ready for it? It's really exciting: Today I *sat down* for a while. On my bottom. In a chair. It was amazing. Bit sore now, though. Tomorrow I will again attempt this amazing feat of athleticism. Perhaps I'll be able to get one of my syllabi done -- the semester starts next week.


----------



## NRWick

Becca Mills said:


> Congratulations, Caddy, on the three and a half pounds ... that's terrific!
> 
> Evening update: completed assigned PT; prolly ate a bit too much today ... cooking with cheese is dangerous.
> 
> Oh, and big news on the sciatica front. Are you guys ready for it? It's really exciting: Today I *sat down* for a while. On my bottom. In a chair. It was amazing. Bit sore now, though. Tomorrow I will again attempt this amazing feat of athleticism. Perhaps I'll be able to get one of my syllabi done -- the semester starts next week.


Congrats on being able to sit down! It may not seem like a big deal to some, but I know how depressing and painful it can be to not be able to sit at all. (What do you teach? My classes started on Monday and I'm teaching intro to writing and also computer applications.) Good luck on your healing!


----------



## Caddy

Yes, Becca, congrats o the sit down.  I hear ya. I can't wait until I can walk normal again.


----------



## DarkScribe

Caddy said:


> If you're going to use the Bible to back your claims it would be a great idea to get it right:
> Genisis 1:29 (In the previous 2 verses GOd created man and woman in his image, told them to multiply, and said they were to rule over every living creature. He continues his talk to the man and woman Then God said, "I give *you* every seed-bearing plant on the face of the whole earth ad every tree that has fruit with seed in it. They will be yours for food. And to all the *beasts* of the earth and to all the *birds* of the air and all the *creatures* that move on the ground-everything that has the breath of life in it-I give every green plant for food." And it was so.
> 
> So, technically, no living things were to eat meat. We got the green things and the seed-bearing plants and fruits with seeds, all other animals just got green stuff. Poor lions, only chewing on a blade of grass...
> 
> Now, I'm not saying this is how we should eat or that I believe that. All I am saying is IF you are going to quote what the Bible instructs, please know it.
> 
> I had me my fair share o' Bible learnin'.


Look again...


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Don't want to get into Biblical arguments. Don't even want to force anyone to give up meat. Will just state that I've lost 56 lbs on my vegan diet and have lost several aches and pains. My doctor is pleased. 

I lost another 2 1/2 lbs at today's weigh in.

I purchased and have been reading "Move a Little Lose a Lot" by James A. Levine, M.D. I thought I knew everything there was to know about exercise, but I'm learning. 
This book is about the computer-treadmill set up, but it goes into a lot of other ways to add weight loss and health. The writer is director of the NEAT centre at the Mayo clinic. 
The book is cheap.


----------



## Becca Mills

NRWick said:


> Congrats on being able to sit down! It may not seem like a big deal to some, but I know how depressing and painful it can be to not be able to sit at all. (What do you teach? My classes started on Monday and I'm teaching intro to writing and also computer applications.) Good luck on your healing!


Heh, heh. Thanks for the sitting huzzahs, Caddy and NR! 

I'm teaching two sections of first-year composition and a young-adult lit course. Semester begins next Wednesday. Should be fun, but it's going to be tough to squeeze out writing time.

ETA: Congrats P.A. on the 2.5 pounds!! 

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sapphire

We don't know how good it feels to feel good...until we don't.  Happy to hear about progress out there.


----------



## Caddy

Dark Scribe: I don't have to "look again". I wasn't the one who hoped to make a point using the Bible. I don't follow the Bible for my eating habits, either. The point is, no matter what is stated in the Bible later, the original plan, according to the Bible, was for all creatures to be meatless. Now, I do realize things changed in the Bible over time...but IF you want to make a slam about how vegetarians would have to be atheist in order to be vegetarians because of the Bible, you have to know that the original plan in the Bible WAS not to eat meat. For those who are Jewish or Christian, you can't get much earlier instruction than Genisis. It is up to Jews and Christians to decide if they believe that is what they should follow.

Nor am I someone who is mired in organized religion. I actually don't believe in it, but I WAS raised in it and did a lot of Bible study. My belief or lack of it (where I stand is unimportant for this thread) has little to do with how I was brought up, but I know the book they're preachin. Just sayin' if you want to use the Bible, there's the original plan for food. As we both know, throughout the BIble there are many contradictions and changes to "rules". 

OH, and by the way, surely you know that there are many people who believe in God but are not Jewish or Christian. What the Bible says would mean nothing to them. I have no clue what their holy books say about eating.

Assuming if people believe in God they are Christian or Jewish is as silly as assuming all meat eaters love eating liver or pigs feet.

You usually have your opinion backed up better. This time it was short-sighted and silly. I suspect it was meant to goad the vegetartian poster and those who do say they follow the Bible. One of the greatest qualities a person can have is the ability to admit when they were wrong, or if not completely wrong, that their opinion was not well thought out and doesn't really hold water.

Anyway, this thread is not about the Bible, your ability to poke sticks at people, or my attempt to show the illogical result. It is supposed to be about losing weight. Therefore, I will bow out of any further discussion on this and let people get back to its original intent. Otherwise, we both end up being as irritating as any others who might go on and on about other things on here. If you insist on having the last word, go for it. I believe the posts will speak for themselves.



> We don't know how good it feels to feel good...until we don't. Happy to hear about progress out there.


Isn't that the truth! I'm still waiting to hear how the treadmill desk works out over a few weeks of use! Sounds cool.


----------



## Doctor Barbara

Robert, nice job starting this thread, especially since our writing entails sedentary hours on end. I do a lot of things on the side promoting good health as an M.D. and even give a fun lecture on it.  I do keep very active which is my success to keeping a normal to trim weight (and I am fond of sweets).  I also lay out some of my successful methods in my book Younger Next Decade (in my signature link) for getting into shape.  I offer that info in case some folks need or are looking for extra motivation (and it is a fun read).

Also, it's only day 9 into the New Year.  For some folks, iIt's not too late to start a diet or fitness program; and every day counts. And it looks like some folks are shedding a few pounds.  Way to go!  Congrats and keep it up!


----------



## TexasGirl

I started Treadmill Desking yesterday! LOVED IT! Wow! I usually walk during the day, but on days where I have too much to do, I won't get out.

BUT NOW, I use the Treadmill Desk for my web surfing and posting on forums. I don't write on it yet (since it's just a board over the arms of the treadmill) as the ergonomics will need to be better, but for reading forums and Facebook, etc. it's perfect.

So yesterday I did an hour on it while posting and burned 170 calories at level 1.5, which is a nice walk, with a slight incline. I didn't have any trouble at all reading or doing what little typing I needed.

Very excited! I have a lot of nonworking time every day as I'm available for my kids with their homework and interruptions are too many for writing. I use the treadmill desk for that, and will work up to three hours a day on it.

We'll see about writing. I think I may need to do my usual angsty pacing, sit, bang the table, rest head on keyboard stuff that isn't good on the treadmill.


----------



## Judi Coltman

Just finished a 3.2 mile run - a real misnomer.  I am more of a shuffler than a runner.  But, I did it and am on my way to a weigh in with the goal of NOT having gained weight after consuming the world's most delectable cheese popcorn last night (which wouldn't represent real fat weight but has the potential to hold water - ugh).


----------



## sarracannon

Just jumped in to check in on everyone and wow! I see we already have some great weight loss and treadmill desking going on . Way to go Sapphire and Caddy for your weight loss! Becca, so glad you are having less pain and were able to sit down. I hope that continues to get better. I know I'm missing some people, but congrats to all who dropped some weight and to everyone who has been exercising more! 

My hubby and I went to the mall last night to just walk and went 5000 steps before we realized it. It was great and Ender loved being in the stroller with us walking fast. He just put his arm on the side like he was hanging it out the window of his cool car. Think we will go back and do it again tonight. It's not the best exercise in the world, and I have to admit I was very tempted by the pretzel place and the cinnabon. And the Gloria Jean's coffee... But I didn't give in! Day 7 of my detox and I'm still holding strong. I've lost 5 pounds and haven't cheated at all. It's a miracle really! 

I have serious treadmill desk envy though!


----------



## Becca Mills

sarracannon said:


> Just jumped in to check in on everyone and wow! I see we already have some great weight loss and treadmill desking going on . Way to go Sapphire and Caddy for your weight loss! Becca, so glad you are having less pain and were able to sit down. I hope that continues to get better. I know I'm missing some people, but congrats to all who dropped some weight and to everyone who has been exercising more!
> 
> My hubby and I went to the mall last night to just walk and went 5000 steps before we realized it. It was great and Ender loved being in the stroller with us walking fast. He just put his arm on the side like he was hanging it out the window of his cool car. Think we will go back and do it again tonight. It's not the best exercise in the world, and I have to admit I was very tempted by the pretzel place and the cinnabon. And the Gloria Jean's coffee... But I didn't give in! Day 7 of my detox and I'm still holding strong. I've lost 5 pounds and haven't cheated at all. It's a miracle really!
> 
> I have serious treadmill desk envy though!


You _walked by Cinnabon_ ... <bows down in awed admiration!>


----------



## sarracannon

Haha, thank you Becca! It may seem silly to some, but for me it was a true victory.


----------



## 41413

I've only managed a half an hour on the treadmill desk today. :/ It's not that the exercise is hard, but I've had some kind of weird hip problem ever since I got pregnant many moons ago. Sometimes, if I stand up for longer than five minutes, I'm crippled for the rest of the day. And sometimes, I can go months without pain. It's the weirdest thing. I'm going to talk to have to talk to my nurse-midwife about it next time I see her.

In the meantime, I'm taking Excedrin and getting back at it. Nothing's going to keep me down!

Cinnabon would definitely help with my motivation, though.


----------



## TRGoodman

Congrats to everyone who has made healthy changes, and double congrats to everyone who's lost weight!  Even if it's only one pound, it's forward progress.

I'm going to have to join the list of people suffering from treadmill desk envy.  That thing looks sweet.

Personally, I have a very long way to go.  I started out at 500+ pounds a few months ago, and I'm never going back.


----------



## DarkScribe

Caddy said:


> Dark Scribe: I don't have to "look again". I wasn't the one who hoped to make a point using the Bible. I don't follow the Bible for my eating habits, either. The point is, no matter what is stated in the Bible later, the original plan, according to the Bible, was for all creatures to be meatless. Now, I do realize things changed in the Bible over time...but IF you want to make a slam about how vegetarians would have to be atheist in order to be vegetarians because of the Bible, you have to know that the original plan in the Bible WAS not to eat meat. For those who are Jewish or Christian, you can't get much earlier instruction than Genisis. It is up to Jews and Christians to decide if they believe that is what they should follow.
> 
> Nor am I someone who is mired in organized religion. I actually don't believe in it, but I WAS raised in it and did a lot of Bible study. My belief or lack of it (where I stand is unimportant for this thread) has little to do with how I was brought up, but I know the book they're preachin. Just sayin' if you want to use the Bible, there's the original plan for food. As we both know, throughout the BIble there are many contradictions and changes to "rules".
> 
> OH, and by the way, surely you know that there are many people who believe in God but are not Jewish or Christian. What the Bible says would mean nothing to them. I have no clue what their holy books say about eating.
> 
> Assuming if people believe in God they are Christian or Jewish is as silly as assuming all meat eaters love eating liver or pigs feet.
> 
> You usually have your opinion backed up better. This time it was short-sighted and silly. I suspect it was meant to goad the vegetartian poster and those who do say they follow the Bible. One of the greatest qualities a person can have is the ability to admit when they were wrong, or if not completely wrong, that their opinion was not well thought out and doesn't really hold water.
> 
> Anyway, this thread is not about the Bible, your ability to poke sticks at people, or my attempt to show the illogical result. It is supposed to be about losing weight. Therefore, I will bow out of any further discussion on this and let people get back to its original intent. Otherwise, we both end up being as irritating as any others who might go on and on about other things on here. If you insist on having the last word, go for it. I believe the posts will speak for themselves.
> 
> Isn't that the truth! I'm still waiting to hear how the treadmill desk works out over a few weeks of use! Sounds cool.


Ye God's and little fishes! (and don't forget the fatted calves) 

You mean to tell me that all those years of theology didn't take? Do you suppose that (with a letter from you) I could get my tuition back?

I don't believe in the Bible either but to say that it intended us to be meatless is a stretch.

The Bible tells us which animals to eat, sorting them into clean" and "unclean", how to kill them, how to cook (or not cook) them. Hell (I don't believe in Hell either ) the symbol for Christianity is a fish. Jesus provided the attendees at the sermon on the mount with the makings for fish sandwiches. Was he being absent minded? Did he forget the rules? Jesus shared a meal with his followers - with meat - after he was risen.

Nope, meat was on the Biblical menu. Nothing ANYWHERE about vegetarianism.

(You are right though, I am only having fun - teasing.)


----------



## harrisonbooth

I had no idea what a treadmill desk was until I Googled it just now (I suppose the clue is in the name, but, well, it seemed too obvious).

Anyway, they look like something from the Spanish Inquisition.


----------



## TexasGirl

Did 3 hours on the treadmill desk today.

600 calories
4.5 miles
2 blog posts
500 words on the new book
tons of forum surfing
30 minutes on the phone

And cheeseburger--ZAPPED.

My treadmill desk is just a board from the garage laid over the treadmill that used to be covered in kid scarves.


----------



## Caddy

> (You are right though, I am only having fun - teasing.)


Well, your last post did get me laughing.  Genesis clearly states what we are to eat, so yeah there is a veggie version in the beginning. Me being a meateater wouldn't have lasted long in the garden...I might as cooked up that ol snake. Anyway, they do all kinds of stuff in the Bible that God seems to overlook or change his mind about. Perhaps he tasted a filet mignon that Adam threw on the weber?

Any time you want that letter from me, just email me. I'm sure they'll hasten to refund once they know you have had contact with me. They tend to not like peole who ask too many questions. Perhaps you will at least send me a half side of beef when you recieve your refund check.


----------



## 60911

No bike today because I spent over an hour setting up the Mac mini that showed up today, but the healthy eating was on target. Our household has been eating a shocking number of blackberries lately, thanks to Costco, which is awesome.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Got my blood-work back from my doctor.  Aye, yay, yay... 
I definitely need to be in this thread.

I cheated my juice fast with a bowl of cereal with almond milk yesterday. Still veggie juicing but I'm augmenting it with some nuts and veggie soup in the evening to make up for the low energy.  They say it gets better after the fourth day...


----------



## Judi Coltman

trgoodman said:


> Congrats to everyone who has made healthy changes, and double congrats to everyone who's lost weight! Even if it's only one pound, it's forward progress.
> 
> I'm going to have to join the list of people suffering from treadmill desk envy. That thing looks sweet.
> 
> Personally, I have a very long way to go. I started out at 500+ pounds a few months ago, and I'm never going back.


Baby steps. Small goals. You will succeed.


----------



## TRGoodman

Judi Coltman said:


> Baby steps. Small goals. You will succeed.


Thanks. I lost 52 pounds last year, and my goals for this year are somewhat higher. Maybe putting together a treadmill desk will help.


----------



## Becca Mills

trgoodman said:


> Thanks. I lost 52 pounds last year, and my goals for this year are somewhat higher. Maybe putting together a treadmill desk will help.


trgoodman, good for you! What an inspiration. 

Evening report: completed assigned PT, but didn't attempt any sitting. Still sore from yesterday's sitting. (Yeah, I know ... it's ridiculous.) Eating okay today but not great: a liiiiiiittle too much dark chocolate.


----------



## Sapphire

Becca, I KNOW you eat the dark chocolate for its antioxidant benefits.  Personally, I eat dark chocolate and drink red wine solely for those antioxidants.


----------



## Justawriter

I'm in week 2 of doing Ideal Protein. So far so good. Was down 4.8 at my first weigh in on Monday and my scale at home is down a few more pounds since, so am looking forward to next weigh in on Tuesday. I thought I ate a lot of vegetables before, but am realizing that I didn't eat quite as much! This diet has us eating 4 cups of veggies daily and a salad or two (salads are unlimited) in addition to our other food (mostly lean protein). My sugar cravings are pretty much gone and oddly enough I'm not craving wine either. I had a glass or two on most days before starting this diet and thought that would be hard to give up, but not so much. I'm supposed to be going to a wine tasting this weekend, and was going to go and limit myself to a glass, but now am leaning towards just skipping the event and staying on track, at least through the first month or so.

That tread mill desk looks awesome. I wish I had one in my office!


----------



## Judi Coltman

Sapphire said:


> Becca, I KNOW you eat the dark chocolate for its antioxidant benefits. Personally, I eat dark chocolate and drink red wine solely for those antioxidants.


I have always felt like insurance should pick up the cost of dark chocolate and red wine seeing as it is a preventative medicine of sorts.


----------



## Becca Mills

Sapphire said:


> Becca, I KNOW you eat the dark chocolate for its antioxidant benefits. Personally, I eat dark chocolate and drink red wine solely for those antioxidants.


Absolutely, Sapphire, absolutely. I have to force myself to consume these things because they are disgusting but healthy. 

ETA: Yes to the insurance coverage!


----------



## Chantal Halpin

harrisonbooth said:


> I had no idea what a treadmill desk was until I Googled it just now (I suppose the clue is in the name, but, well, it seemed too obvious).
> 
> Anyway, they look like something from the Spanish Inquisition.


I had to google it too. Doesn't look easy to get work done at the same time.

Edit to add - my diet starts Monday. RIP chocolate and wine


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

I lost two pounds this week so far.  I'm starting to feel much better and the cravings are getting less.  Although, nighttime craving is still a battle. 

Steady as she goes.


----------



## TexasGirl

450 calories burned on treadmill desk today while uploading a free story to Smash, iTunes, Kobo and uploading my last release to iTunes (Kobo kept crashing, grrrr.) Also talked over an hour to a writer friend and posted to forums.

I'm loving this so much! Each day it gets easier, and I've already lost the rubber-legged feeling of walking on solid ground when I get off. My brain knows to adjust.


----------



## 41413

I've been on my treadmill desk long enough today to watch Dredd while proofreading. Twice.  Man, this movie is ~*amazing*~.


----------



## Marina Maddix

Hubbo and I have changed our eating habits. Not dieting, per se, but small portions throughout the day of more healthful foods. We can eat all the green stuff we want, and have cut out refined sugars/flours and most animal products. Whole grain would be okay but in small amounts and only occasionally. Though we're not vegetarian, our new food plan is mostly veggie (imagine that!). We'll dash a little parmesan on veggie soup or a couple shreds of cheddar on veggie chili, or maybe add a chopped up chicken sausage to a pot of soup. Stuff like that. We walk every morning and then again most evenings. Typically 2 miles for each, sometimes a little more. I want to shed 30 lb and am down 5 since Jan 1. So...yay!

Bummer news though. We ran out of nonfat Greek yogurt the other day and the store was out of the big tub. So I bought two smaller tubs and Hubbo bought a big tub of the honeyed version (no sugar, just honey). Man, let me tell you, that honey stuff was gooooood! This morning I broke into the smaller tub and thought "This is just as good as the honey stuff. What the...?" Then it dawned on me that neither tub actually said nonfat. The nonfat tub is 'aqua' and the full fat tub is blue!! I was SHOCKED to see that both have 18 grams of fat per cup. Yikes! No wonder it tasted so good. The second ingredient is CREAM!!  

The good news is that my jeans are fitting better. I'm still in my fat-fat jeans (I have two pairs of the same brand in the same size but one is just a little bigger than the other). Soon I'll be able to fit in my skinny-fat, and then I'll move down to my fat jeans, and then my ideally-fat jeans!!


----------



## Becca Mills

Evening update: PT completed, eating okay today. Tomorrow my pre-semester meetings start. We'll see how all that sitting goes (I'll prolly be the weirdo making others antzy by pacing around the back of the room all day).

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dalya

i had a cheese cake square at starbucks today, but i wrote 2k and i am on my treadmill right now. It is hard to type while walking, but I feel less angsty.


----------



## folly

i actually walked today - down the street with the kids. to the horse (who tried to bite me) and back, maybe a mile.  i haven't walked in months. it felt good. hoping to do more regularly. i have had a smidge of sugar this week- once in coffee and a little dairy. forgot to ask dh if he put milk in the eggs. other than that doing well on food elimination. don't feel like i've lost any weight though.


----------



## sarracannon

8000 steps today, so got a little bit of extra walking in. I think I get bonus points for wearing the baby in the Baby Bjorn, right? 

Also, I've lost 7 pounds! 43 to go...


----------



## Al Dente

I just realized that I gained more weight over the holiday season. I'm officially going to walk every morning starting now. I just got back from a 30-minute walk, and MAN am I out of shape.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Marina, I believe you're on the right track. I hope many more of those pesky pounds will follow   Also, you're walking much more than I could even imagine walking every day. No time, no inclination, except maybe when it comes to shopping. *sigh*


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Some of you are using your treaddesks and some are losing pounds. Good results all. I paid online to get my malware fixed and I'm signed up for a year so hopefully I'm good. 
Need to recover from three weeks of computer problems before I reconsider the desk problem. This thread seems to be working though lots of results. Let's keep it up.


----------



## Marina Maddix

Thanks, Romana! Actually, it was so much easier than we thought it would be. Yesterday Hubbo said, "I can't remember why we thought this was going to be so hard. This is it?" Instead of getting up and spending an hour and a half messing around on the internet, we have a cup of tea and maybe said yogurt (sometimes we wait till after), strap on the shoes and just go. We only did a mile this morning, which took all of 20 minutes, because of our schedule, so we'll do a much longer one tonight after dinner. Oh, did I mention we cut out all TV except for the occasional DVD? We used to watch 20 year old TV shows while we ate dinner and then just continued on for the rest of the night. Hated it but it was a really hard habit to break.

BTW, I stepped on the scale this morning and had to reset it several times to believe what it said. Gol' darn thing says I've lost 8.5 lbs since Jan 1. Not entirely sure I trust that, but I'll take it!


----------



## 41413

How do you like the Fitbit, Caitie? I've looked at them before, but I'm not sure how helpful they really are.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Marina Maddix said:


> BTW, I stepped on the scale this morning and had to reset it several times to believe what it said. Gol' darn thing says I've lost 8.5 lbs since Jan 1. Not entirely sure I trust that, but I'll take it!


Amazing! We just switched to a mostly plant based diet, too. I have ridiculously high cholesterol and I'm trying this diet to see if I can avoid taking medication for it. My doctor gave me three months to lower it naturally. 

Since starting on Monday, I've lost 4 pounds! So, there you go!


----------



## 60911

I've been horrible about the bike this week, but held fast to the diet except for the two little fiascos on date night and lunch with my friend on Monday. I'm terribly behind on my word counts and I stress about fitting that and exercise in, which has me contemplating getting a treaddesk even though I have hated treadmills with every fiber of my being and most of the other fibers that I could muster to that purpose as well. I'm thinking it must be different at a slow walk, doing it throughout the day rather than running (which I hate). You people are changing my mind, and I hate that, too, because I'm getting old and annoyed at being rousted out of my comfortable entropy. 

On the plus side, the scale says I've lost four pounds. Hurrah. Sixteen to go, along with a hell of a lot of fitness improvement.


----------



## Judi Coltman

I ran (ok, shuffled, tripped, advanced forward) 4.3 miles this morning.  Am down 1 pound from Monday so am happy.  I really want a treadmill desk, too.  Every time I sit, I feel my arse spreading.  I am down a total of 31 lbs since September but still have a LONG way to go.


----------



## sarracannon

Yay for so many already reporting weight loss and more activity! We rock!

Catie, I have a fitbit too! My husband and I got them for Christmas. I LOVE mine. I love that I can wear it on my bra because I seriously never even know it's there and it's tracking my steps and activity all day. I like seeing my sleep patterns at night too. So far, having a daily steps and stairs goal has helped me get a few extra walks in every day. Speaking of which, it's probably time for one now since I've been at the computer the full 2 hours of Andrew's nap.


----------



## Kristy Tate

This is a blog post from Losing Penny and Pounds. I think it's relevant. 

I didn’t accomplish what I set out to do with this blog and this book. I had hoped to use the blog as a marketing tool for my novel, Losing Penny, thinking that as health conscious internet surfers stumbled across diet tips and recipes on my blog, that they might also be interested in reading Losing Penny. I also had a more personal agenda—I had hoped that as I posted weight loss tips and veggie recipes that I would stay motivated on my own personal path to optimal health and skinny thighs.
That didn’t happen. For a glimpse of what did happen, you have to read the ending of Losing Penny—which I love by the way, and since I don’t want to spoil the ending…I will leave you with this one important weight loss tool. To enjoy your life and optimal health—you have to love and appreciate your body. That’s it. That’s the take away message I wish I could shout from the top of the barbells at the gym and post on giant banners in front of weight loss clinics worldwide.
If you hate your body, if you say or even think cruel or unkind things about your body, you will never be at peace and you will never be healthy. I don’t care if you have the means to hire chefs, personal trainers and a team of plastic surgeons—if you don’t nurture yourself with proper amounts of sleep, exercise, healthy foods and gratitude for the amazing gift of your body—you will be at war. And guess what—you will lose…and I’m not talking about body fat.
I will now climb off the barbells and stop ranting. I don’t want to be a Julian Michaels, screaming in anybody’s face. I don’t believe in screaming—unless grave bodily harm can be prevented (but wait—maybe it can.) I don’t believe in punishments. I don’t think negativity ever works…for long.
The other day I got two beautiful magazines in the mail. My teenage daughters picked up the Bride magazine and asked where they had come from and why. I didn’t know, but I think they must be somehow associated with my credit card, since they had my full and legal name on the packaging label. It took me a few moments to get what kind of magazine the second one was—it wasn’t a bridal magazine (like the first) home décor or fashion. Mid way through, after numerous advertisements for cars and jewelry I found a picture of two beautiful models—male and female—sitting in a yoga pose on the beach. Make 2013 The Year You Achieve All Your Dreams—the caption read. And since I like yoga and the beach and dreams, I turned the page—only to find five pages of advertisements for plastic surgeons.
I know plastic surgery can nip and tuck our outsides, but I also know it can’t fix what’s going on inside our heads. And that’s where real optimal health has to start. If you think weight loss is all about bellys, bottoms and biceps—you’re wrong. 
It’s a head game. And you will never win if you don’t learn to love your greatest opponent—yourself.


----------



## Romana Grimm

R.A., plant-based rocks   I'm very sure that your blood work results will be awesome in two or three months! Plants have little to no natural cholesterol, so it won't take long to lower your number. I'm rooting for you!


----------



## Marina Maddix

R.A. Hobbs said:


> Amazing! We just switched to a mostly plant based diet, too. I have ridiculously high cholesterol and I'm trying this diet to see if I can avoid taking medication for it. My doctor gave me three months to lower it naturally.
> 
> Since starting on Monday, I've lost 4 pounds! So, there you go!


Woo hoo! Have you read The China Study? I have some older friends who were only a little overweight (say, 40lbs) but he had super high cholesterol. His Dr. gave him the same deadline, so the did some research and tried the book's suggestions. It's an almost vegan diet, and he not only met the numbers the Dr. wanted, he surpassed them...by a LOT. They still live by the plan years later and are healthy, happy and, boy, do they look good!

You can do it!


----------



## TRGoodman

R.A. Hobbs said:


> Amazing! We just switched to a mostly plant based diet, too. I have ridiculously high cholesterol and I'm trying this diet to see if I can avoid taking medication for it. My doctor gave me three months to lower it naturally.
> 
> Since starting on Monday, I've lost 4 pounds! So, there you go!


We also switched to a vegan (and pretty much nonfat) diet several months ago because my fiancee was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis and the diet is part of the treatment. We go pretty crazy missing meat and cheese sometimes, but our bloodwork has improved a lot. Hopefully yours will too.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Thanks for all the encouragement, guys. I was a little freaked out a few weeks ago. I hadn't been feeling good at all for about 3 months, lot's of aches like I had the flu and have always been tired throughout the day for as long as I can remember. Finally went to the doctor and found out I had a low thyroid which probably never helped whenever I tried to lose weight. I also had the parvovirus which can cause painful joints in adults for about a year. But the cholesterol numbers made my mouth drop. Heart disease runs in my family and all of the males died at a young age - except my dad, thank God, but he did have a mild stroke last spring - which was scary because he's only 57.



Marina Maddix said:


> Woo hoo! Have you read The China Study?


No, but I did watch Forks over Knives which site that study and watched Fat, sick and Nearly Dead on netflix. It took a while for it to sink in, because it's such a change from the typical American diet, but something about it stuck with me. It just felt like it was the right move for me.

@ Trgoodman - We miss the cheese, too... we are going to try and treat it like dessert. Something maybe once a week or on special occasions. I don't know if your fiancee's diet will allow that though. But I tried the tofu cheese and HELL NO. That stuff is _nasty_...


----------



## Romana Grimm

Gosh, it is so awesome to finally meet people who're going the same way, food-wise, or at least in the same direction, if not the exact same path. 

I read the China Study and was amazed by how much sense it all made. And Forks over Knives is a great start if one really wants to make a lasting change. Losing weight usually is the least of some people's problems if they decide to go that way, and man, some of the guys really look a decade or two younger once they've fully embraced the new lifestyle! I regularly get the pretty-envy on youtube ... because of folks that are way older than me.


----------



## TRGoodman

R.A. Hobbs said:


> @ Trgoodman - We miss the cheese, too... we are going to try and treat it like dessert. Something maybe once a week or on special occasions. I don't know if your fiancee's diet will allow that though. But I tried the tofu cheese and HELL NO. That stuff is _nasty_...


We take one day off a month, but mostly stick pretty close to it.

So far, we haven't found any good vegan cheese. Most of them are kind of slimy and disgusting, but I came up with a kind-of-sort-of-cheese-like powder that actually sticks to air-popped popcorn without any butter and something very close to strawberry yogurt.


----------



## destill

Judi Coltman said:


> I ran (ok, shuffled, tripped, advanced forward) 4.3 miles this morning. Am down 1 pound from Monday so am happy. I really want a treadmill desk, too. Every time I sit, I feel my arse spreading. I am down a total of 31 lbs since September but still have a LONG way to go.


I'm right there with you. I have lost 37 pounds since I went on the HCG diet, last spring. I just started the diet again and hope to knock off another 20. (It is a six-week diet than can only be undertaken in stints.) At that point, I should be in fair shape. Not bikini shape, mind you, but back to normal weight.

Before anyone writes to tell me how controversial the HCG diet is, I know, and I'm under a doctor's care while doing it. All I can say is that it works for me, and I've had no issues with it.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Ah, yes, cheese   Where I live, we have "Wilmersburger Pizzaschmelz" and cheese slices from the same manufacturer. The pizza cheese is alright for casseroles, but of course it's not the same. Thankfully I don't crave dairy products anymore (it stopped after roughly five months) but I really understand why people keep lusting after it for much longer. Staying strong can be a challenge, but I'm sure you'll be able to do it. At least you're not alone in this. I'm not so lucky; my boyfriend is an "omnivore" who'll eat what I cook but regularly buys his own stuff and clogs my fridge with his über-processed crap. *sigh*


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

destill said:


> Before anyone writes to tell me how controversial the HCG diet is, I know, and I'm under a doctor's care while doing it. All I can say is that it works for me, and I've had no issues with it.


My dad did this under his doctors care, too. He had some pretty good results. Good luck!


----------



## TexasGirl

Light treadmill day, but heavy on the words.

1 hour
200 calories
1.5 miles
800 words!!!!!

I have a little lower back pain, but I'll be off the desk for two days as it's the weekend. So I should be right as rain by Monday and ready to hit it again.


----------



## Romana Grimm

destill said:


> Before anyone writes to tell me how controversial the HCG diet is, I know, and I'm under a doctor's care while doing it. All I can say is that it works for me, and I've had no issues with it.


I didn't know what HCG was until I googled it ... wow, do you really take pregnancy hormones?  I imagine that this would be expensive, nevermind the controversies of which I know nothing. I'm just saying that merely changing your eating habits and lifestyle might be a lot more affordable in the long run. All medicine is a huge cost factor; only last week I heard from an acquaintance what he has to pay each month for his blood pressure prescription


----------



## vrabinec

Lost one stinkin' pound last week. One. Crap. I thought I was doing good. I gotta set up the treadmill board thing.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Hey, don't beat yourself up over it. One pound is still a pound. Maybe it'd help if you listed what you ate during the week, and find out what you can eliminate, and what absolutely has to stay. Sometimes writing it down and then seeing it in front of you already helps.


----------



## TRGoodman

First weigh-in of 2013 and I've lost 15!


----------



## Becca Mills

trgoodman said:


> We also switched to a vegan (and pretty much nonfat) diet several months ago because my fiancee was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis and the diet is part of the treatment. We go pretty crazy missing meat and cheese sometimes, but our bloodwork has improved a lot. Hopefully yours will too.


Sounds like a healthy change, but I'm so sorry to hear about your fiancee's MS. I hope she's doing okay.

ETA:


trgoodman said:


> First weigh-in of 2013 and I've lost 15!


Fan-bleeping-tastic!!!


----------



## Becca Mills

vrabinec said:


> Lost one stinkin' pound last week. One. Crap. I thought I was doing good. I gotta set up the treadmill board thing.


Hey, losing a pound a week is a really good, sustainable pace, vrab. Don't knock it!


----------



## Caddy

Congrats everyone on weight loss (even one lb.  Just think: if you GAINED 1 lb. a week you would be 52 lbs. fatter in a year.)  and on exercise!  Keep going, we can all do it!


----------



## Justawriter

Diet is going well so far, but tonight is going to be a challenge. I'm going to a blind cabernet tasting. Everyone brings a bottle and we keep it in the bag and then reveal the label after voting on which ones we like best. I'm going to have a little wine, but I'm going to stay away from the food...all my favorite things will be there, all kinds of cheeses, appetizers, bread, chocolate. Will make sure to eat dinner right before I go, and bring some fresh veggies to munch on.

Tomorrow will be another challenge....going to the movies, to see Les Mis and can't have the popcorn.  

Wish me luck!


----------



## Romana Grimm

Pamela, actually popcorn isn't that bad calorie-wise, as long as you don't take the butter or have a soda to wash it down. Chin up, there are worse things to inhale while watching a movie, like nachos with that insanely trashy cheese dip


----------



## Justawriter

Romana Grimm said:


> Pamela, actually popcorn isn't that bad calorie-wise, as long as you don't take the butter or have a soda to wash it down. Chin up, there are worse things to inhale while watching a movie, like nachos with that insanely trashy cheese dip


True, but I'm on a low carb diet, so movie popcorn is not an option for a while. Also, if I'm going to have it, it will have butter.


----------



## Judi Coltman

HCG, Low Carb, High Protein, Vegan, Paleo, or moderation.  If it works for YOU, then it is just fine.  Keep up the good health everyone.  Now I'm off to walk to dogs!


----------



## 41413

Judi Coltman said:


> HCG, Low Carb, High Protein, Vegan, Paleo, or moderation. If it works for YOU, then it is just fine. Keep up the good health everyone. Now I'm off to walk to dogs!


You STOP IT with that healthy and non-judgmental attitude! We can't have that around here!

I've only been on my treadmill for a half an hour today, but I added a Happy Light full-spectrum lamp to the desk, so I'm feeling pretty energized. My office has reached optimal levels of productivity-enhancement!


----------



## Romana Grimm

@Pam: LOL, you're an uncompromising woman, I like that


----------



## Becca Mills

Evening update: fine on the diet, but too sore to do all the PT for the last couple days. Doing the stretching but not the strengthening exercises. Blah.


----------



## 41413

Hang in there, Becca. Getting part of it done is still an accomplishment.  

I've been sticking pretty much to 90 minutes/day on my treadmill all week because of blistered feet (shoes? SHOES? shoes are for sissies!), but I think I'm going to kick it into high gear tomorrow. I have no clue if I've lost any weight, though. The scale and I aren't talking to each other.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I invested in a pair of gloves and little hat then took the dog for a walk. My dog can't walk far due to genetic problem. I walk a bit and then put him in the car and walk some more myself, but I moved a bit today. Am going to buy the Fitbit. 
I've had to call the online fix it people twice so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## JETaylor

Stepped on the scale this morning and wanted to do a little happy dance.  Down to 134.5lbs. 

Second weekend of doing yoga.  Who knew?


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> Hang in there, Becca. Getting part of it done is still an accomplishment.
> 
> I've been sticking pretty much to 90 minutes/day on my treadmill all week because of blistered feet (shoes? SHOES? shoes are for sissies!), but I think I'm going to kick it into high gear tomorrow. I have no clue if I've lost any weight, though. The scale and I aren't talking to each other.


Thanks. 

Wait, you're *only* walking an _hour and a half a day_ on your treadmill You lazy bum!


----------



## 41413

Becca Mills said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Wait, you're *only* walking an _hour and a half a day_ on your treadmill You lazy bum!


The hour and a half goes by really fast when I'm messing around on KindleBoards!


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> The hour and a half goes by really fast when I'm messing around on KindleBoards!


Ergo, it's not a lot of exercise? But it is a lot! It's great!


----------



## Judi Coltman

smreine said:


> The hour and a half goes by really fast when I'm messing around on KindleBoards!


And that's the beauty of it!!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

trgoodman said:


> First weigh-in of 2013 and I've lost 15!


Yay! Congrats!

I'm -6!


----------



## Becca Mills

Evening update: only stretching PT again today; diet fine. Another weigh-in rolling around tomorrow ... we'll see if all those "diet fines" and "eating okays" I've been putting up for the last week were justified.


----------



## 41413

I finally reconciled with my scale. We had a little talk. Apparently, I've lost three pounds among my new walking schedule.

I suppose we're even, scale. _For now._

How's everyone else doing? Lots of crickets on this thread.


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> I finally reconciled with my scale. We had a little talk. Apparently, I've lost three pounds among my new walking schedule.
> 
> I suppose we're even, scale. _For now._
> 
> How's everyone else doing? Lots of crickets on this thread.


Three pounds! Fab! 

Crickets. Do they fit into the paleo diet? I ate crickets, once, but they'd been deep-fried.


----------



## 41413

Becca Mills said:


> Crickets. Do they fit into the paleo diet? I ate crickets, once, but they'd been deep-fried.


Did you really? Were they good? I uphold Rocky Mountain oysters as the oddest thing I've eaten, but I'm not sure I could eat a bug. I'm kind of terrified of anything that has more than four legs.

I'm pretty sure that crickets are all free range and organic, though. So...yes!


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> Did you really? Were they good? I uphold Rocky Mountain oysters as the oddest thing I've eaten, but I'm not sure I could eat a bug. I'm kind of terrified of anything that has more than four legs.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that crickets are all free range and organic, though. So...yes!


It's hard to say whether or not they were good. They were crunchy and just tasted like deep fry, you know? It was at this place: http://www.typhoon.biz/ As I recall, the serving was way too big. Like, a bowl some hundreds of them when, really, one on a cracker would do the trick.

Never had those "oysters."


----------



## 41413

Becca Mills said:


> It's hard to say whether or not they were good. They were crunchy and just tasted like deep fry, you know? It was at this place: http://www.typhoon.biz/ As I recall, the serving was way too big. Like, a bowl some hundreds of them when, really, one on a cracker would do the trick.
> 
> Never had those "oysters."


Urgh. I don't think I could do it. At least I could convince myself that the "oysters" were really just juicy chicken nuggets. (They tasted great, for the record, once I got over the mental image of chowing down on bull testicle.)


----------



## Romana Grimm

Phew, yesterday I had a steamed pepper, filled with lentil stew (leftover from Saturday night) for breakfast and a whole medium-sized casserole (potato, eggplant, zucchini, pepper and onion, topped with vegan pizza cheese and curry-seasoned oat cream) for lunch and dinner. On top of that I drank two fresh orange juices. I was seriously stuffed, but it was so yummy that I simply had to gobble it all down. Also, the scale keeps being my friend and telling me I'm at 110 lbs


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> Urgh. I don't think I could do it. At least I could convince myself that the "oysters" were really just juicy chicken nuggets. (They tasted great, for the record, once I got over the mental image of chowing down on bull testicle.)


LOL! I guess it's true what they say about everything tasting like chicken. Well, now I won't be afraid to try them if I ever see them on a menu!

Weigh-in: up 3.6 pounds. I think I must've put the scale on a dip in the floor last week -- that 5.6-pound loss can't have been legit. If I ignore that result, then I'm down 2 pounds over two weeks, which is a more reasonable tally.


----------



## Romana Grimm

But ... why would I eat slimy things if they taste like chicken anyway?


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I gained a pound when I weighed myself on the Wii Fit last night.  I've just ticked back over to the wrong side of the line between 'Ideal' and 'Overweight' again.  I blame the all-you-can-eat Chinese buffet we had on the Sunday lunchtime.  Well, that and all the other calories I consumed over the week!  It was another bad week (aren't they always?) sleep-wise with my son, so I have been eating for energy again.

Trying to rein in the snacking a bit more this week.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## Romana Grimm

Aw, Zelah, that's really unfortunate.   Have you tried snacking on fruit or veggies? It's not as tasty at first, of course, but they have more nutrients and would get you better through the day than simple sugars. Hope this week'll be better!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I heard that if you eat too much fruit and veg the teddy bears get you.

I'm on the all-fat, all-carb diet.


----------



## 60911

Diet remained pretty much within parameters this weekend, though no bike because of going to see the Hobbit (finally!) and the kids near-killing me via exhaustion on Sunday. I plainly need to exercise more, because even the little I've done so far this year has produced a marked improvement and I'm not run quite as ragged as before by my 2 year-old and 4 year-old. 

On the plus side, I found myself making some healthier choices off the menu the two times we went out to eat this weekend, so that was good.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Zelah Meyer said:


> I heard that if you eat too much fruit and veg the teddy bears get you.
> 
> I'm on the all-fat, all-carb diet.


Yeah, it's gotten me 8 months ago ... bad, bad teddy! The worst thing is, it screws with your sense of taste. I even like celery now! *gasp*


----------



## 41413

RobertJCrane said:


> Diet remained pretty much within parameters this weekend, though no bike because of going to see the Hobbit (finally!) and the kids near-killing me via exhaustion on Sunday. I plainly need to exercise more, because even the little I've done so far this year has produced a marked improvement and I'm not run quite as ragged as before by my 2 year-old and 4 year-old.
> 
> On the plus side, I found myself making some healthier choices off the menu the two times we went out to eat this weekend, so that was good.


Wasn't The Hobbit AWESOME?

I was surprised to find the effect 90 minutes of slooow strolling on my treadmill have been huge. I guess I've been sedentary longer than I thought. I'm certainly not the teenager that used to hike 10-20 miles a day uphill anymore...


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> Wasn't The Hobbit AWESOME?


I loved it! I was worried because I read some reviews clearly written by h8-ers, but it ended up being awesome. I was so thankful that the wife suggested we see it instead of Les Mis. Nothing wrong with Les Mis, but...it's the friggin' Hobbit, fer cryin' out loud. I can't believe I have to wait a year for the next one.

Uh...Caitie? How are we supposed to look at you if you're invisible? Oh! Now I get it.


----------



## 41413

RobertJCrane said:


> I loved it! I was worried because I read some reviews clearly written by h8-ers, but it ended up being awesome. I was so thankful that the wife suggested we see it instead of Les Mis. Nothing wrong with Les Mis, but...it's the friggin' Hobbit, fer cryin' out loud. I can't believe I have to wait a year for the next one.


I made it my policy to stop reading movie reviews after I saw Looper and HATE HATE HATED it. I ended up walking out on it. When I discovered that it had a better review average than Dredd (my favorite movie of 2012), I just about went nuclear. Almost every single movie I liked last year ended up flopping. My taste in movies apparently does not align with that of reviewers, so...screw 'em.

For the record, I also really liked Snow White and the Huntsman. It's been regarded as one of the worst movies of 2012. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> I made it my policy to stop reading movie reviews after I saw Looper and HATE HATE HATED it. I ended up walking out on it. When I discovered that it had a better review average than Dredd (my favorite movie of 2012), I just about went nuclear. Almost every single movie I liked last year ended up flopping. My taste in movies apparently does not align with that of reviewers, so...screw 'em.
> 
> For the record, I also really liked Snow White and the Huntsman. It's been regarded as one of the worst movies of 2012. Haters gonna hate.


My wife and I saw Snow White for a date night, and stupidly checked rottentomatoes.com during dinner but decided to see it anyway (because there was nothing else playing that was even of interest). Afterward we wondered why it had gotten panned so hard because we both enjoyed it, though I did jokingly refer to it as Snow White and the Mighty Thor. Reviews I read also disliked The Dark Knight Rises, which I thoroughly enjoyed, and John Carter. It's funny, because I long ago concluded my publishing tastes didn't coincide with the literary criticism establishment, but I still sometimes look to critical opinion to judge whether I might enjoy a movie or not. What can I say? I'm a slow learner. Most of the time I just listen to my fellow geeks (like at IGN or Ain't It Cool News) but I've been finding myself more and more in disagreement with even their opinions lately. Maybe I'm just disagreeable.

Anyway, time to write more words and then get on the bike, where I will watch...uh...probably the next half hour of Fellowship of the Ring. For the millionth time.


----------



## 60911

Caitie Quinn said:


> Robert, I think you and like 3 other people can see me this week. I'm not even getting responses to direct questions.


I thought maybe it was ironically referring to the fact you didn't have a pic for your avatar, not that you're experiencing a Marcy-from-season-1-of-Buffy issues. Don't feel bad, I was ignored for the longest time around here, to the point where I considered not posting anymore some time before Christmas because I questioned whether it would even matter. It turned a corner, though, and now almost five people know I'm here!

If you suddenly experience the ability to see through your own hand, it may be time to seek help before it's too late. Or just leave the Hellmouth. Either/or.


----------



## williamvw

Becca Mills said:


> Crickets. Do they fit into the paleo diet? I ate crickets, once, but they'd been deep-fried.


The do with almond flour.


----------



## williamvw

smreine said:


> I was surprised to find the effect 90 minutes of slooow strolling on my treadmill have been huge. I guess I've been sedentary longer than I thought. I'm certainly not the teenager that used to hike 10-20 miles a day uphill anymore...


Phase 1 complete: I pick up my treadmill desk on Friday. Thanks again, SM!


----------



## williamvw

Caitie Quinn said:


> Oh man. I wanted to see Looper.


I love SM's posts, but I gotta disagree on Looper. I totally enjoyed it. One of the friends I saw it with was REALLY pissed at the ending, but, putting what I *wanted* to happen aside, I thought it was spot on and really well written. I watched Dredd last night for the first time, too, and while I thought it was good, it's pretty much a linear, zero-character shooter, albeit a gorgeously visualized one. But I love stuff in the vein of P.K. Dick, and that's where Looper's head is at. I'd recommend still giving it a shot.


----------



## 41413

williamvw said:


> I love SM's posts, but I gotta disagree on Looper. I totally enjoyed it. One of the friends I saw it with was REALLY p*ssed at the ending, but, putting what I *wanted* to happen aside, I thought it was spot on and really well written. I watched Dredd last night for the first time, too, and while I thought it was good, it's pretty much a linear, zero-character shooter, albeit a gorgeously visualized one. But I love stuff in the vein of P.K. Dick, and that's where Looper's head is at. I'd recommend still giving it a shot.


I get really irrationally emotional about these, so I'm just going to bullet point my feelings. I am not attacking your opinion. I know most people agree with you and I'm just a crazy person. _That said..._

*SPOILER ALERT*

REASONS LOOPER SUCKED HAIRY JUEVOS:
- The awful voice over
- The repeated, you-are-too-stupid-to-understand-time-travel exposition
- Poor arrangement of timeline events between past, present, and future (like the way they went off on a tangent when accelerating to Bruce Willis's future)
- Paradoxical time travel--things that happen in the past affect the present, except when it isn't convenient. If you mutilate someone, they will lose their nose or whatever...BUT if you kill them, they aren't erased from the timeline. The fuck?
- Long, boring scenes filled with more repetitive exposition
- Focus on utterly unnecessary plot devices, like the psychic thing, which was unnecessarily explained in the terrible voice over

I also am extremely sensitive to child death in movies and books. Like, curl up in a ball sobbing for days kind of sensitive. Killing the children in Looper? Not a tear. It failed to cause any kind of emotional reaction. Between the exposition, voice over, terribly chopped scenes, and the way they handled time travel...it really, really felt like they were talking down to the audience and felt like viewers were too stupid to get what was going on. I. Hated. That. Movie. I have not hated a movie that much in a looong time.

I know what happens at the end, although I didn't get that far, because it was awful and I had so many better things to do with my time than sit through that.

Dredd, though...Dredd. My love, my turtle dove. I can't say anything objective about this movie because I am so, SO in love with it.

REASONS WHY DREDD IS AWESOMESAUCE ON A CRACKER:
- Fast pacing without any fat
- Focused plot
- Karl Urban
- Soooo beautiful to look at! The 3D was awesome, especially during the slo-mo scenes
- Aside from Dredd, pretty much every prominent character was a strong, non-stereotyped female. Anderson, the lead judge, even Ma-Ma.
- MA-MA WAS AWESOME SHE SKINNED PEOPLE
- Pretty much zero exposition (you didn't need it! the writers don't think we're stupid!)
- Awesome actors
- No forced icky relationship between Dredd and Anderson! Just respect! Lots of awesome, juicy respect!
- ~*Karl Urban*~
- Awesome direction. They took so many interesting shots.
- KARL FUCKING URBAN

The fact that critics kept calling this movie unambitious made me want to skin Rotten Tomatoes and throw it over a balcony. _How is producing perfectly executed entertainment unambitious?_ Good writing, good acting, good directing, flaw-free movie.

I would like to reiterate, though--I am pretty much the only person who LOATHED LOOPER WITH THE FURY OF A THOUSAND DYING STARS and thinks Dredd is the shit. So don't let my opinion stop you from seeing a movie you might enjoy.


----------



## destill

Romana Grimm said:


> I didn't know what HCG was until I googled it ... wow, do you really take pregnancy hormones?  I imagine that this would be expensive, nevermind the controversies of which I know nothing. I'm just saying that merely changing your eating habits and lifestyle might be a lot more affordable in the long run. All medicine is a huge cost factor; only last week I heard from an acquaintance what he has to pay each month for his blood pressure prescription


Yes, I do! And I've lost 40 pounds doing it. If you want to know more about it, I'd suggest a search on Dr. Oz's website. He has done several segments on this diet protocol. It is not expensive, for me. I am fortunate enough to live in the Dallas area, where a local pharmacist has developed a cream form of HCG hormone (no shots). The cream cost me $100, and it lasts for quite a long time.

I have two autoimmune illnesses that make it difficult (nearly impossible, actually) for me to lose weight by simply "changing my eating habits and lifestyle." Otherwise, that would be my preferred option. I'm on long-term steroids for life, to treat Addison's Disease, so belly fat will always be a challenge for me. I've gone from a size 16 to a size 10, in less than a year, by following the HCG diet protocol. It's not for everybody. But it works for me.


----------



## Romana Grimm

destill said:


> I have two autoimmune illnesses that make it difficult (nearly impossible, actually) for me to lose weight by simply "changing my eating habits and lifestyle." Otherwise, that would be my preferred option. I'm on long-term steroids for life, to treat Addison's Disease, so belly fat will always be a challenge for me. I've gone from a size 16 to a size 10, in less than a year, by following the HCG diet protocol. It's not for everybody. But it works for me.


Sounds complicated! But it's good to hear that you found what's working for you. Some people never get to that point. And considering how expensive normal cosmetics and creams can be, 100$ for several months worth seems like a fair deal, all things considered.


----------



## Becca Mills

Romana Grimm said:


> But ... why would I eat slimy things if they taste like chicken anyway?


Waste not, want not? Making steers makes prairie oysters ... someone's gotta eat them.


----------



## Becca Mills

Zelah Meyer said:


> I gained a pound when I weighed myself on the Wii Fit last night. I've just ticked back over to the wrong side of the line between 'Ideal' and 'Overweight' again. I blame the all-you-can-eat Chinese buffet we had on the Sunday lunchtime. Well, that and all the other calories I consumed over the week! It was another bad week (aren't they always?) sleep-wise with my son, so I have been eating for energy again.
> 
> Trying to rein in the snacking a bit more this week. Fingers crossed!


Totally understand. I gained so much weight during the Bad Sleep Times with our twins. It was either eat or go mad, some of those days.

ETA: Caitie, congrats on the weight loss!


----------



## williamvw

smreine said:


> I get really irrationally emotional about these, so I'm just going to bullet point my feelings. I am not attacking your opinion. I know most people agree with you and I'm just a crazy person. _That said..._


SM, you are the shizzle. Now I must buy one of your books to express my admiration.

I'll admit, I need to watch Looper again now that the initial theater crush has worn off, and I'll try to keep an eye out for your points. Dredd was fun and much better than I expected, but since Urban (much less only the bottom quarter of his face) doesn't get me all hot and slippery, I'll have to take your word there.

But back on topic, any more thoughts on writing on the treadmill? Any particular things you've found to make it easier?


----------



## 41413

williamvw said:


> SM, you are the shizzle. Now I must buy one of your books to express my admiration.
> 
> I'll admit, I need to watch Looper again now that the initial theater crush has worn off, and I'll try to keep an eye out for your points. Dredd was fun and much better than I expected, but since Urban (much less only the bottom quarter of his face) doesn't get me all hot and slippery, I'll have to take your word there.
> 
> But back on topic, any more thoughts on writing on the treadmill? Any particular things you've found to make it easier?


Karl Urban doesn't get me hot, exactly. I want to grow up to be him.  Olivia Thirlby, on the other hand...

I think Back to the Future, Primer, and Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure spoiled me for time travel movies. It's really hard to live up to that, even for Joseph Gordon-Levitt.

I've found that the treadmill does end up shaking if I try to go faster than 2mph, so I don't advise attempting 88.8 miles an hour. It would be hard to type like that anyway. I also strongly recommend a nice pair of shoes, or very thick socks. I'm still stuck at 60-90 minutes per day because of foot blisters, and until those heal, that's not going to change. Congrats on your purchase, by the way! I hope it's as awesome for you as it is for me.


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> Karl Urban doesn't get me hot, exactly. I want to grow up to be him.  Olivia Thirlby, on the other hand...


Yes, Olivia Thirlby was HAWT in that movie, though a little scary (not inappropriately so, given what she was exposed to, I just wouldn't want to piss her off and experience her "f'd up mind"). I wish that film had done better, because I think a sequel would have been great. I am AMAZED at what they accomplished with a 50 mil budget; it's hard to create an awesome sci-fi world like that on a budget like that, they really did some impressive stuff on what is sadly a shoestring for that sort of picture.

Finished on the bike. I wish I had time for a nap, but it's onward...miles to go, and words to write, and all that.


----------



## 41413

RobertJCrane said:


> Yes, Olivia Thirlby was HAWT in that movie, though a little scary (not inappropriately so, given what she was exposed to, I just wouldn't want to p*ss her off and experience her "f'd up mind"). I wish that film had done better, because I think a sequel would have been great. I am AMAZED at what they accomplished with a 50 mil budget; it's hard to create an awesome sci-fi world like that on a budget like that, they really did some impressive stuff on what is sadly a shoestring for that sort of picture.
> 
> Finished on the bike. I wish I had time for a nap, but it's onward...miles to go, and words to write, and all that.


I think the movie is so awesome perfect that I'm kind of glad it flopped. But I'm not a huge fan of sequels. They're so hard to do well.


----------



## TexasGirl

destill said:


> Yes, I do! And I've lost 40 pounds doing it. If you want to know more about it, I'd suggest a search on Dr. Oz's website. He has done several segments on this diet protocol. It is not expensive, for me. I am fortunate enough to live in the Dallas area, where a local pharmacist has developed a cream form of HCG hormone (no shots). The cream cost me $100, and it lasts for quite a long time.
> 
> I have two autoimmune illnesses that make it difficult (nearly impossible, actually) for me to lose weight by simply "changing my eating habits and lifestyle." Otherwise, that would be my preferred option. I'm on long-term steroids for life, to treat Addison's Disease, so belly fat will always be a challenge for me. I've gone from a size 16 to a size 10, in less than a year, by following the HCG diet protocol. It's not for everybody. But it works for me.


It worked with the cream? I'd be curious about the cream! Here, the protocol is $3000 for shots and once a week visits.


----------



## destill

TexasGirl said:


> It worked with the cream? I'd be curious about the cream! Here, the protocol is $3000 for shots and once a week visits.


Yes, I've used the cream since the beginning. It is made here locally, by the pharmacist who invented it. They ship, I believe. If you want more details, send me a PM. I guess your doctor could send the pharmacy a prescription. I see my doctor regularly while following the diet protocol. He gives--get this--FREE cooking classes to help his patients learn how to cook foods that are diet-friendly. He's amazing.

I will not kid you about this, though, I am HUNGRY even as I'm typing this. I've been told that many aren't hungry when they're on the hormone. I stay fairly hungry, all the time. Perhaps that is because I'm also thyroid hormone dependent.


----------



## Becca Mills

Evening update: just stretching PT, but pain is definitely improved today despite a long meeting that included the dreaded activity (sitting). Diet: ate a bagel I shouldn't have.


----------



## Becca Mills

Caitie Quinn said:


> I'm glad you're feeling a little better. And, honestly, I let myself have a bagel once a week LOL - I have them put jalapeno cream cheese on it then scrape almost all of it off. I know. But still....
> 
> You're doing great!


Thanks, Caitie!  No bagel at tomorrow's meeting, by gum.


----------



## TRGoodman

Becca Mills said:


> Evening update: just stretching PT, but pain is definitely improved today despite a long meeting that included the dreaded activity (sitting). Diet: ate a bagel I shouldn't have.


That's great that you're feeling better. I slipped a bit on my diet too over the weekend, but as long as we forgive ourselves and do better, no serious harm done, right?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I walked around Walmart four times today. Not too glamourous but safe, warm and available 24 hrs per day. Then I walked my dog. May not sound like much but more than I've done for a long time.
I had two frozen lattee's before my walk.
When I say today I actually mean Jan 14th.


----------



## Becca Mills

trgoodman said:


> That's great that you're feeling better. I slipped a bit on my diet too over the weekend, but as long as we forgive ourselves and do better, no serious harm done, right?


Thanks, tr. 

Yeah. One has to avoid this self-sabotaging line of thought: If I can't be perfect, it's not worth doing. (Ooops, I ate a brownie ... now I've ruined everything, so I'll just go ahead and eat the whole plate.)

It's not even a "line of thought," in a real sense. It's the craving manipulating your conscious thoughts into a shape that will allow you to indulge.


----------



## Judi Coltman

destill said:


> Yes, I've used the cream since the beginning. It is made here locally, by the pharmacist who invented it. They ship, I believe. If you want more details, send me a PM. I guess your doctor could send the pharmacy a prescription. I see my doctor regularly while following the diet protocol. He gives--get this--FREE cooking classes to help his patients learn how to cook foods that are diet-friendly. He's amazing.
> 
> I will not kid you about this, though, I am HUNGRY even as I'm typing this. I've been told that many aren't hungry when they're on the hormone. I stay fairly hungry, all the time. Perhaps that is because I'm also thyroid hormone dependent.


I'm no doctor and I am not a dietician but I would wager that the thyroid issue is the reason you are hungry. I think it is fantastic that you have had great results with the cream and that you have found a way around issues that prevent "normal" weight loss.


----------



## Caddy

Congrats to those you have seen weight loos or increase in excersize this week.  I'm glad to hear of the people who are feeling better, too!

I lost 4 1/2 lbs. this week.  Total for 2 weeks: 8 lbs. lost.


----------



## destill

Judi Coltman said:


> I'm no doctor and I am not a dietician but I would wager that the thyroid issue is the reason you are hungry. I think it is fantastic that you have had great results with the cream and that you have found a way around issues that prevent "normal" weight loss.


Thank you, Judi. I've had Grave's Disease for many years, and my thyroid was destroyed as a "remedy." Been on a spiral ever since--until I found a doctor who ordered the correct blood tests. Though I had been taking thyroid hormones, the type I'd been given (Synthroid) did not work for me. I'd been left hypothyroid for so long that my body was a wreck. Then my adrenal glands all but stopped working, and I developed Addison's Disease.

I highly encourage anyone who can't seem to drop weight after following a low-calorie diet and getting plenty of exercise to find a doctor who will check thyroid and adrenal hormones (FREE T-3, FREE T-4, Reverse T-3, ACTH, and Cortisol, at a minimum). Don't let anyone tell you that checking your TSH provides the whole thyroid picture. It doesn't.


----------



## 60911

Caddy said:


> I lost 4 1/2 lbs. this week. Total for 2 weeks: 8 lbs. lost.


Good for you, Caddy!



Becca Mills said:


> Yeah. One has to avoid this self-sabotaging line of thought: If I can't be perfect, it's not worth doing. (Ooops, I ate a brownie ... now I've ruined everything, so I'll just go ahead and eat the whole plate.)


I have never done this. Except for all those times I have. "What's one more chicken wing, huh, when I've blown this diet so badly?" *scarfs whole plate, with bleu cheese dressing and orders more*


----------



## TRGoodman

Becca Mills said:


> Thanks, tr.
> 
> Yeah. One has to avoid this self-sabotaging line of thought: If I can't be perfect, it's not worth doing. (Ooops, I ate a brownie ... now I've ruined everything, so I'll just go ahead and eat the whole plate.)
> 
> It's not even a "line of thought," in a real sense. It's the craving manipulating your conscious thoughts into a shape that will allow you to indulge.


I've done that more times over the years than I can count. There's also the, "Well, I had a bad day today, so I _deserve_ that piece of cheesecake because it will make me feel better." Cravings are sneaky little buggers, and they know all our mental ticks.


----------



## Sapphire

Only 1/2 pound this week.  Obviously, it's time to get the exercise going that I pledged I would do.  The pledge was made 2 weeks ago.  No extra exercise to date.  Yes, that's the problem.


----------



## 41413

Becca Mills said:


> Yeah. One has to avoid this self-sabotaging line of thought: If I can't be perfect, it's not worth doing. (Ooops, I ate a brownie ... now I've ruined everything, so I'll just go ahead and eat the whole plate.)
> 
> It's not even a "line of thought," in a real sense. It's the craving manipulating your conscious thoughts into a shape that will allow you to indulge.


This has helped me immensely. After I lost those last pesky ten pounds going keto, I decided to relax my diet, insomuch as that I let myself have a square of chocolate every so often, and sometimes a peanut butter cup.  I can enjoy a little bit of sugar without turning into a crazy donut monster again. It's not all or nothing.


----------



## JRTomlin

smreine said:


> This has helped me immensely. After I lost those last pesky ten pounds going keto, I decided to relax my diet, insomuch as that I let myself have a square of chocolate every so often, and sometimes a peanut butter cup.  I can enjoy a little bit of sugar without turning into a crazy donut monster again. It's not all or nothing.


I have that problem with exercising. If I miss a day then I have to convince myself that all is not lost and I haven't necessarily turned into a lazy slug.


----------



## Becca Mills

trgoodman said:


> I've done that more times over the years than I can count. There's also the, "Well, I had a bad day today, so I _deserve_ that piece of cheesecake because it will make me feel better." Cravings are sneaky little buggers, and they know all our mental ticks.





RobertJCrane said:


> I have never done this. Except for all those times I have. "What's one more chicken wing, huh, when I've blown this diet so badly?" *scarfs whole plate, with bleu cheese dressing and orders more*


Yep, absolutely to both these. And the whole time, you're thinking, "But I'll start over again tomorrow, and when I start over tomorrow, then I'll really be good!" But the same thing happens tomorrow and the next day and the next because the more you feed the craving, the more powerful it gets. Then you've gained a bunch more weight and, feeling overwhelmed, just decide not to think about it for a while. Cue more gain. Eventually, you're really big. It's an insidious process, and it's really hard to put the brakes on it.

That said, I did *not* eat a bagel at today's meeting ... yay. 

Caddy, 4.5 pounds ... congratulations! x2


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> This has helped me immensely. After I lost those last pesky ten pounds going keto, I decided to relax my diet, insomuch as that I let myself have a square of chocolate every so often, and sometimes a peanut butter cup.  I can enjoy a little bit of sugar without turning into a crazy donut monster again. It's not all or nothing.


This is just a perfect place to be, IMO!


----------



## 60911

trgoodman said:


> I've done that more times over the years than I can count. There's also the, "Well, I had a bad day today, so I _deserve_ that piece of cheesecake because it will make me feel better." Cravings are sneaky little buggers, and they know all our mental ticks.


This is exactly what happens to me when I have a meltdown - the diet goes right out the window because, "Hey, everything else is turning to sh*t before my very eyes, so who gives a f*** about the diet?"

Which may or may not happen yet today. So far I'm keeping the foodstuffs within the lines, but it's going to be tight for the rest of the day to finish out without exceeding points due to...uh...unexpected stressors.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Becca Mills said:


> Yep, absolutely to both these. And the whole time, you're thinking, "But I'll start over again tomorrow, and when I start over tomorrow, then I'll really be good!" But the same thing happens tomorrow and the next day and the next because the more you feed the craving, the more powerful it gets. Then you've gained a bunch more weight and, feeling overwhelmed, just decide not to think about it for a while. Cue more gain. Eventually, you're really big. It's an insidious process, and it's really hard to put the brakes on it.


This has been me for the past five years. Ugh, such harmful thoughts. And those thoughts and that behavior has led to so much weight gain. This time I'm really striving for balance. Trying to put less pressure on myself. Taking it slow.

On that note, I've had a great few days as far as eating and exercise goes. I've been walking but not overdoing it, so as not to re-injure my back. my dog is definitely pleased with the increase in our walking


----------



## Becca Mills

Rachel Schurig said:


> This has been me for the past five years. Ugh, such harmful thoughts. And those thoughts and that behavior has led to so much weight gain. This time I'm really striving for balance. Trying to put less pressure on myself. Taking it slow.
> 
> On that note, I've had a great few days as far as eating and exercise goes. I've been walking but not overdoing it, so as not to re-injure my back. my dog is definitely pleased with the increase in our walking


Good for you, Rachel! I've started to believe that finding something that's sustainable, for oneself as an individual, is really important.


----------



## 60911

Well, that could have gone better.

Days accident-free = 0

Back to the diet.


----------



## TexasGirl

Second week of treadmill desk!

I've got a fair amount of back pain that is certainly due to bad ergonomics. Going to work on that this week, mainly getting the screen eye level rather than below. I take ibuprofen and move on, as otherwise, I'm super happy. I'm a writing MACHINE on that thing, and I've bumped the speed up to a 30-minute mile as the slower speed everyone else seems to use was just grating on me. I can type easily at that speed.

I've also bumped the incline up a bit as I find I lean forward naturally with that and it's easier to access the keys.

So for the six days I've done it (only took off Saturday and Monday--wee one home from school that day), I've walked 14 miles over 8 hours and burned 1800 calories while writing 3000 words plus blog posts and surfing and phone calls.

I'm loving it.


----------



## williamvw

TexasGirl said:


> Second week of treadmill desk!
> 
> I've got a fair amount of back pain that is certainly due to bad ergonomics. Going to work on that this week, mainly getting the screen eye level rather than below. I take ibuprofen and move on, as otherwise, I'm super happy. I'm a writing MACHINE on that thing, and I've bumped the speed up to a 30-minute mile as the slower speed everyone else seems to use was just grating on me. I can type easily at that speed.
> 
> I've also bumped the incline up a bit as I find I lean forward naturally with that and it's easier to access the keys.
> 
> So for the six days I've done it (only took off Saturday and Monday--wee one home from school that day), I've walked 14 miles over 8 hours and burned 1800 calories while writing 3000 words plus blog posts and surfing and phone calls.
> 
> I'm loving it.


This is great to know! I'm getting my treadmill desk on Friday, so these tips and tricks are outstanding. Now, a big question for me: Do you have a sense yet of your output speed/efficiency on the treadmill vs. off?


----------



## sarracannon

Sorry I've been slacking on my posts. Just read to catch up and now I can't remember everyone I wanted to congratulate! Dang. Well, I remember Caddy lost over 4 lbs, so yay Caddy! And SM lost 3 when she didn't even need to lose weight, so congrats on that (and your new book!) and your ability to eat just one piece of chocolate. I'm still not there yet, so not having any at all is better for me! Congrats to everyone who is being more active and losing weight! 

I am on Day 14 of my cleanse. 1 week to go. I've lost 11 pounds so far, but am thinking it probably won't stay off. It just seems too fast to stick, but we'll see. My pre-pregnancy jeans happily fit, so I'm a happy camper who will actually leave the house today wearing something other than yoga pants . I also started a new book, which is fun and exciting and slightly terrifying all at the same time.


----------



## TRGoodman

RobertJCrane said:


> This is exactly what happens to me when I have a meltdown - the diet goes right out the window because, "Hey, everything else is turning to sh*t before my very eyes, so who gives a f*** about the diet?"
> 
> Which may or may not happen yet today. So far I'm keeping the foodstuffs within the lines, but it's going to be tight for the rest of the day to finish out without exceeding points due to...uh...unexpected stressors.


That's pretty much what happened to me last night. I had a meltdown from what is turning into chronic writer's block and abandoned my diet for the night. I'm back on track now, though I did sleep through my walk this morning.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I did walk around Walmart four times last night and then took the dog for a very short walk. I think I'll do the treadmill today. It is just too cold. Some of you are really dropping off the pounds. I'm not expecting huge big losses. I'll be happy with anything.


----------



## courtyoung

Although late, I am joining this thread! Punch me in the face if I don't update.  
My goal is to lose 40 pounds this year while publishing two books. funnnnnnn!! I have been doing zumba and lifting weights since the 8th of January. Weeeee!


----------



## 41413

How are you guys all doing today? I drank too much Diet Dr. Pepper, and my stomach is mad at me now.


----------



## Writerly Writer

I recently started watching the UK show supersize vs superskinny. I'm now changing much of my food intake to healthy foods. Spent the first two days in agony due to a sudden and abrupt fibre change. And have lost a kilo for some reason. 

Wasn't trying to lose weight, just wanted to be healthier. I want to live as long as possible and I am partial to bad foods at times.


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> How are you guys all doing today? I drank too much Diet Dr. Pepper, and my stomach is mad at me now.


Other than those fifteen Doritos I ate after dinner that I shouldn't have, I'm doing surprisingly well today. I can cope with that.


----------



## Becca Mills

TR, have you tried looping (a focused free-writing exercise) for the writer's block? If not and you're interested, drop me a message and I can tell you more about it.



TexasGirl said:


> So for the six days I've done it (only took off Saturday and Monday--wee one home from school that day), I've walked 14 miles over 8 hours and burned 1800 calories while writing 3000 words plus blog posts and surfing and phone calls.


Wow. Wow!



RobertJCrane said:


> Well, that could have gone better.
> 
> Days accident-free = 0


Uh-oh. Hope you're okay, Robert! Very impressed that you can stop at 15 Doritos, BTW.

Well, first day back in the classroom today. Very sore, but made it through. And I got to wear some pants today that have been out of the rotation for a good year and a half. That was nice.

I'll do my stretching PT before bed. Having an MRI tomorrow, so maybe I'l find out soon what caused the sciatica in the first place. Diet okay today.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Urgh.  Weightloss has totally stalled.    Just like my sale/s.


----------



## folly

destill said:


> Thank you, Judi. I've had Grave's Disease for many years, and my thyroid was destroyed as a "remedy." Been on a spiral ever since--until I found a doctor who ordered the correct blood tests. Though I had been taking thyroid hormones, the type I'd been given (Synthroid) did not work for me. I'd been left hypothyroid for so long that my body was a wreck. Then my adrenal glands all but stopped working, and I developed Addison's Disease.
> 
> I highly encourage anyone who can't seem to drop weight after following a low-calorie diet and getting plenty of exercise to find a doctor who will check thyroid and adrenal hormones (FREE T-3, FREE T-4, Reverse T-3, ACTH, and Cortisol, at a minimum). Don't let anyone tell you that checking your TSH provides the whole thyroid picture. It doesn't.


I have Grave's. it's in remission right now. i don't want to ever radiate as my mother did and was never in good health afterward. I will probably have to find a new dr if it comes back b/c current one is radiation happy. so sorry to hear all that happened after your treatment. i keep reading about people who have issues after it regardless of how much the dr says there's no problem with it.

i was hoping to have more energy. have been in remission for a year. i kept thinking i would have more energy and then exercise. i think i have it backwards and have to exercise to build stamina and energy. i'm going for my physical tomorrow, so we'll see next week if anything has changed blood wise.


----------



## folly

forgot to check in.... i had a colonoscopy this week , so it has messed with my diet. i ate things i had banned before i had to eat nothing(ice cream). then afterwards, i ate regular but homemade pizza. today was supposed to be back to the no gluten, dairy, etc... but the left over pizza was calling my name and then the chocolate chimed in. tomorrow is another day i hear...


----------



## Justawriter

sarracannon said:


> Sorry I've been slacking on my posts. Just read to catch up and now I can't remember everyone I wanted to congratulate! Dang. Well, I remember Caddy lost over 4 lbs, so yay Caddy! And SM lost 3 when she didn't even need to lose weight, so congrats on that (and your new book!) and your ability to eat just one piece of chocolate. I'm still not there yet, so not having any at all is better for me! Congrats to everyone who is being more active and losing weight!
> 
> I am on Day 14 of my cleanse. 1 week to go. I've lost 11 pounds so far, but am thinking it probably won't stay off. It just seems too fast to stick, but we'll see. My pre-pregnancy jeans happily fit, so I'm a happy camper who will actually leave the house today wearing something other than yoga pants . I also started a new book, which is fun and exciting and slightly terrifying all at the same time.


I've been slacking too....work has been insanely busy this week. Congrats on losing 11 pounds, that's amazing! What does your cleanse involve? Are you eating at all or is it just liquid?

I just finished week two of Ideal Protein and had my weigh-in yesterday, down 3.2, for total so far of 8 pounds down. They say people tend to lose more first few weeks and then it levels off. I'm actually thinking of phasing off in a few weeks and switching over to Weight Watchers. This is the easiest diet I've ever stayed on, but it just doesn't feel healthy to me. Most of their food is soy based and I don't like what I've been reading about soy.

Congrats to Caddy on the 4 pounds, that's a great drop! And SM on 3 without trying....your treadmill desk sounds so awesome and a few others are getting them too. I want one!


----------



## 41413

Interesting. I have Grave's Disease, too. I was diagnosed when I was fifteen, and I've been arguing with doctors over the right to keep my thyroid intact ever since then.  Quite a few endocrinologists have straight up refused to work with me when I told them I wasn't interested in blasting my thyroid away with radioactive iodine.

I think I'm in remission. I've been asymptomatic for a couple of years, but frankly, I don't want to have to put up with an endo to find out if that's so. As long as I'm palpitation- and tremor-free, I'm bueno.


----------



## Romana Grimm

I've never heard of this disease before, but it seems rather bad (Wikipedia told me enough to be scared ...).   I guess it makes even more sense for people with chronic ailments to eat the best things possible and really take care of their diet. If cancer patients can go into remission or even healing completely by changing the way they eat, it should be possible for autoimmune issues, too, if only to a certain extent. It's still better than eating a boatload of pills everyday, imo. Anyway, good luck to all who have issues! I hope you'll be able to get better soon, no matter how impossible it seems at the moment.


----------



## TexasGirl

You guys are all doing so great! So many Grave's people here--hopefully you guys will be able to give each other tricks.

I'm not working on losing weight so much as keeping diabetes at bay. I'm surrounded by it -- 3 out of 4 grandparents plus my mom, so it's in the cards if I don't be careful. Mom was diagnosed at 41 and I'm turning 43 soon. Will not let it get me!!!! I was tested a few months ago--still all good.



williamvw said:


> This is great to know! I'm getting my treadmill desk on Friday, so these tips and tricks are outstanding. Now, a big question for me: Do you have a sense yet of your output speed/efficiency on the treadmill vs. off?


Not totally sure. One thing that is definitely true, though--I guarantee myself writing time. I just make a point that when I step on the treadmill, I write FIRST. Only when I feel fatique (usually in my back) do I switch to a phone call or surfing. I can write about 1000 words without stopping, but when I'm writing at a normal desk, I can go on 5000 word blasts--SOMETIMES. I generally still write 1K in a single sitting. I can focus better on the treadmill, but I can't go on mega-blasts.

I stop and so some yoga every 45 minutes to stretch my back and shoulders and legs, plus put pressure on my arms.


----------



## sarracannon

TexasGirl said:


> I'm not working on losing weight so much as keeping diabetes at bay. I'm surrounded by it -- 3 out of 4 grandparents plus my mom, so it's in the cards if I don't be careful. Mom was diagnosed at 41 and I'm turning 43 soon. Will not let it get me!!!! I was tested a few months ago--still all good.


This is a huge motivator for me too! More than 50% of women with PCOS have diabetes or pre-diabetes. I had Gestational Diabetes during pregnancy and so far am having normal glucose readings pp, but it still scares me. Glad to hear you're testing good too. I think it's totally avoidable for most of us as long as we eat well and exercise.

Day 15 of the cleanse. Only 6 days to go! I'm getting nervous about what my eating habits will be once I'm off. I go back and forth between being motivated to keep eating super healthy and wanting to stop at Dunkin Donuts and get a dozen just for me once this thing is over, . Here's hoping I have the willpower to choose healthy foods!. My bday is the last day of the cleanse, the 23rd. My hubby is taking me to the Melting Pot for fondue a week from Sat. to celebrate. I can't pass up the chocolate fondue, but hopefully I can make this a one-time splurge.


----------



## folly

smreine said:


> Interesting. I have Grave's Disease, too. I was diagnosed when I was fifteen, and I've been arguing with doctors over the right to keep my thyroid intact ever since then.  Quite a few endocrinologists have straight up refused to work with me when I told them I wasn't interested in blasting my thyroid away with radioactive iodine.
> 
> I think I'm in remission. I've been asymptomatic for a couple of years, but frankly, I don't want to have to put up with an endo to find out if that's so. As long as I'm palpitation- and tremor-free, I'm bueno.


glad to hear you're in remission. i hear you about the dr. i went for my physical today and talked to them about just doing the tests yearly there instead of going back to my endo who's lab prices just tripled and who is pretty arrogant. the PA even called him arrogant then said,' i shouldn't say that about another dr but...' (she said yes to the testing at my regular dr. office YAY) I am NOT having my thyroid radiated.

though i will confess, grave's is great for weight loss.


----------



## 41413

Caitie Quinn said:


> WHERE WERE YOU GUYS?
> 
> I just had a bag of M&Ms and no one was here to talk me down... 16 days and counting of exam crap. New Goal: Don't gain Exam Weight.


It's okay.  One bag of m&ms doesn't kill your diet. One bag every day, on the other hand...


----------



## 60911

I hear you. I'm feeling some serious stress pre-release of this book (aka the one that may destroy my fragile fanbase). Pressure is at a high and I seem to be suddenly surrounded by enablers. Just gonna try to keep as close to the dietary guidelines but lets face it - these are the moments when it's hardest (except for when you're at a restaurant and they bring the dessert tray by - bastards!). Tow the line, stay the course, keep the raw, unsaturated fat and pure sugar out of your veins. Or try. 

Yeah, that was pretty much a pep talk for me. Hope it helped at least one of you, too, though.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Caitie Quinn said:


> WHERE WERE YOU GUYS?
> 
> I just had a bag of M&Ms and no one was here to talk me down... 16 days and counting of exam crap. New Goal: Don't gain Exam Weight.


I'm sorry to hear that the stress hit you so hard  My only advice would be to eat a nut mix instead of chocolate, because people usually binge on chocolate when they desperately need magnesium. And in nuts you have plenty of that. The science behind this is easy: when the body exoeriences stress, it eats up the magnesium reserves to deal with it. Once it's gone, the cravings come into play. They direct you to the easiest available souce, i.e. chocolate in most cases. Unfortunately you don't only get the magnesium (which isn't all that much due to it being very processed, hence the bingeing) but also the fat and the sugar.

Of course, if you don't like nuts, you can always turn to any other (natural) source of magnesium, like Sango coral, or even pulverised egg shells. (Well, I'm not brave enough to use egg shells, but I do take a knife tip of coral powder every morning and evening). I believe that maple sirup is rich in magnesium and calcium, as well as zinc, and isn't that just as sweet as chocolate?

Good luck! I'm rooting for you!


----------



## dalya

If I start to get twitchy legs or cramps in my feet, I have a big glass of water and take some Magnesium tablets. I've heard (from my doctor) that many people are deficient in Magnesium because many foods are supplemented with Calcium, and it blahblahsciencestuff. I find the pills calm me. I should keep them by my desk, actually.

SO! Treadmill today for 48 minutes and wrote 900 words on it. Burned 178 calories, according to the machine. I then ate a 250-calorie pack of M&Ms ... and strangely that was before I came onto this thread. Hmmm. Nestle Corporation conspiracy? Subliminal banner ads on KB?


----------



## Romana Grimm

Dalya, years ago I used those pills too, but always got bad cramps in my stomach (which were far worse than the cramps in my legs)   My doctor told me that synthetic minerals can't be used very well by the body anyway, and if I had a natural source, it'd be much better overall. He's not the slimmest MD on the planet, but in this I totally agree with him!


----------



## Becca Mills

Friend visiting from out of town this weekend. Great, but a diet challenge! Good thing the sciatica keeps me from going out to eat comfortably.


----------



## Cheryl Douglas

This is such a great thread! Congrats to everyone who decided 2013 was going to be their year to get healthy. I started my program on Jan. 1 and have lost 2.8 pounds since then. I have another seven to go. The biggest challenge for me was starting an exercise program. My hubby bought me a treadmill for Christmas, so I had no excuse. So far, I've been using that 4 times a week and I'm up to 50 minutes / session. I love the concept of eating one hundred percent whole foods and drinking 8 glasses of water a day. It's the execution I'm struggling with a bit. I'm making much better choices than I did, but perfection is an elusive beast.


----------



## 60911

Cheryl Douglas said:


> I'm making much better choices than I did, but perfection is an elusive beast.


Right there with ya.


----------



## Judi Coltman

I just got back from a run.  Not my usual Friday run (4+ miles) because I took my 4 month old Goldendoodle who just had his neutering on Monday and well, it's very cold and windy.  So. . .it was 2 miles (and my run is another mans fast walk) so the pup was barely trotting but somehow, handling the animal was way more tiring than going by myself and he is leash trained.

All of that means that I am down 2.5 pounds since the thread began and tonight is wine night sooooooo, yeah.


----------



## sarracannon

Day 16 of my 21 day cleanse. I know I'm getting to the end, but am having some serious willpower issues today. I am seriously ready to just say eff it and go get some Cheesecake Factory tonight for dinner. I keep telling myself it's just the hunger talking. I let myself get too hungry today so now I have slices of zucchini drizzled with olive oil baking in the oven. Maybe after that I can talk myself down from this ledge.

I'm way behind on my walking. I'm wearing this fitbit every day and set my goal at 8,000 steps a day, thinking that was starting pretty small. I think I've hit somewhere around 4000 the past few days. Bad Sarra.


----------



## Judi Coltman

sarracannon said:


> Day 16 of my 21 day cleanse. I know I'm getting to the end, but am having some serious willpower issues today. I am seriously ready to just say eff it and go get some Cheesecake Factory tonight for dinner. I keep telling myself it's just the hunger talking. I let myself get too hungry today so now I have slices of zucchini drizzled with olive oil baking in the oven. Maybe after that I can talk myself down from this ledge.
> 
> I'm way behind on my walking. I'm wearing this fitbit every day and set my goal at 8,000 steps a day, thinking that was starting pretty small. I think I've hit somewhere around 4000 the past few days. Bad Sarra.


Ok Sarra, get a grip. The zucchini will be delish. Drink something (water, hot green tea). I'd say one thing at a time. Don't worry about the steps when you are worrying about the food. BTW, a 4 mile run for me is about 8,000 steps. So, that is a mighty bog goal if you aren't used to lots of activity.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Rose at 6.00 am and went to Walmart for my walk. It is freezing here today.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Caitie Quinn said:


> I go back and look at the nutritional info and wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy down the bottom unnoted basically is a line that says "All counts are for 1/2 portions."
> 
> WHAT??!!??
> 
> So, reboot time.


Oh, I hate that crap! Sneaky nutritional info...

As for me, I finally broke through the weight loss stall and lost another pound. Seven pounds altogether.


----------



## TexasGirl

MY HUSBAND JUST BOUGHT FOUR BOXES OF GIRL SCOUT COOKIES!

I'm pretty sure this is grounds for divorce, and no jury of 40+ prediabetic women would convict me for murder.

I was hoping we'd make it to our one year anniversary.


----------



## Justawriter

Found this great article when researching calorie counting. I like the idea of it, calculate the number of calories needed to maintain your ideal weight whatever number you've chosen as your goal, and just start eating that amount of calories. You'll lose weight, get used to eating that amount and when you reach your goal weight, you'll know how to maintain it. Easy, right?  Obviously not easy, but it does make sense, and this is what I'm going to focus on now. I've lost about 10 pounds in a little over 2 weeks doing the low carb, restricted diet, now I'm ok w/losing more slowly but eating a more balanced way. Here's the link if you want to read more about it. http://www.debramoorhead.com/blog/index.php/how-i-lost-25-pounds-in-one-month/


----------



## sarracannon

Judi, thank you for talking me down off the ledge. The zucchini really was great! 

Umm.. I would kill my husband if he ordered Girl Scout cookies, so I totally sympathize TexasGirl .

R.A. way to go on another pound down.

How's everyone else's weekend going?


----------



## 41413

The three pounds I lost came back, and they brought a friend. 

Too many cappuccinos?

...nah.


----------



## sarracannon

SM, maybe it's muscle from working out? 

Mmmm. cappuccino sounds amazing right now.


----------



## 41413

I doubt I've gained four pounds of muscle from strolling on my treadmill at 1.5 mph, but I'm more than happy to convince myself that it's the case.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

TexasGirl said:


> MY HUSBAND JUST BOUGHT FOUR BOXES OF GIRL SCOUT COOKIES!
> 
> I'm pretty sure this is grounds for divorce, and no jury of 40+ prediabetic women would convict me for murder.
> 
> I was hoping we'd make it to our one year anniversary.


Oh, no! That is unforgivable! One of the best things about never having to leave my house anymore is that I can avoid the fundraising-with-delicious-snacks-sales that always occurred at my school. Girl Scout cookie time was the worst, it seemed like every teacher was selling them for their kids. If someone brought those into my actual house I would not be responsible for my actions.

Down 2.6 this week. Not too bad for easing into things. Hoping to get lots more treadmill desk time in this week.

Sarra, how'd you do with your cravings? Hope you got through it okay!


----------



## sarracannon

Well, I made it through the first set of strong cravings. Tonight, I totally failed though.  We ordered pizza. It's been a very stressful day and I was just over it. Not an excuse, I know, but I caved. Meh, I'm human. I am trying not to be too hard on myself. The funny thing though is that about an hour after I ate the pizza, I had the first headache I've had in two weeks. I'm sure it's not a coincidence!

Hopefully that one huge cheat won't derail all my progress. Planning to be right back on the cleanse in the morning. Technically, I only have 4 days left so I hope I can make it through the rest without cheating again. Feeling pretty guilty right about now.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Still 110 lbs with lots and lots of Asian food *yummy* I especially love coconut peanut sauce - love me some calories! Life is good at the end of week 3 of 2013. 

Y'all, stay strong and only get the munchies for the good things!


----------



## TexasGirl

I made husband take the cookies to work. They have vacated the premises.

The cookie peddlers came to our house, so there was no avoiding them. I wasn't here to mitigate the damage and order them to be sent to the troops.

Sigh.

I drank way too much wine last night--lots of calories and a bad headache this morning. Going to derail our plans to run this morning too. Double gotcha.

Sarra--it's okay on the pizza. I always just forgive myself and move forward.


----------



## Judi Coltman

A gift Friday came in the form of a sudden weight drop of 3 pounds making it 5 pounds since Jan.1.  It may not seem like much but I am not following any plan per se.  I count calories (staying between 1200-1400) as a general rule and eat what I want.  I just have to weigh the calorie value with my desire to consume it!  That and I work out.  

Since September, I'm down 35 lbs.


----------



## CandyTX

**hijack**

Judi - OMG, you are doing amazing! I'm so proud of you. All of you are doing great. Keep up the fabulous work. Seriously, I KNOW how hard it is and you guys are inspiring me to keep going on my own journey as well. Woot Woot!


----------



## 41413

Romana Grimm said:


> Still 110 lbs with lots and lots of Asian food *yummy* I especially love coconut peanut sauce - love me some calories! Life is good at the end of week 3 of 2013.
> 
> Y'all, stay strong and only get the munchies for the good things!


Gosh. You are so fucking helpful. The loving, supportive vibes radiate from you in stink lines. Thank you for yet another helpful post.


----------



## 41413

sarracannon said:


> Well, I made it through the first set of strong cravings. Tonight, I totally failed though.  We ordered pizza. It's been a very stressful day and I was just over it. Not an excuse, I know, but I caved. Meh, I'm human. I am trying not to be too hard on myself. The funny thing though is that about an hour after I ate the pizza, I had the first headache I've had in two weeks. I'm sure it's not a coincidence!
> 
> Hopefully that one huge cheat won't derail all my progress. Planning to be right back on the cleanse in the morning. Technically, I only have 4 days left so I hope I can make it through the rest without cheating again. Feeling pretty guilty right about now.


You sound really down on yourself. Hang in there, Sarra. It isn't one day of pizza that makes us gain weight; it's the accumulation of a lifetime of learned habits. Don't punish yourself--it's nothing to feel guilty about. The discipline you've shown so far is superhuman. Big hugs.


----------



## Justawriter

smreine said:


> I doubt I've gained four pounds of muscle from strolling on my treadmill at 1.5 mph, but I'm more than happy to convince myself that it's the case.


It could be that and/or just daily water fluctuation, or time of day you weighed yourself. You may find it gone again in a day or two. Happens to me all the time as a daily weigher.


----------



## Justawriter

sarracannon said:


> Well, I made it through the first set of strong cravings. Tonight, I totally failed though.  We ordered pizza. It's been a very stressful day and I was just over it. Not an excuse, I know, but I caved. Meh, I'm human. I am trying not to be too hard on myself. The funny thing though is that about an hour after I ate the pizza, I had the first headache I've had in two weeks. I'm sure it's not a coincidence!
> 
> Hopefully that one huge cheat won't derail all my progress. Planning to be right back on the cleanse in the morning. Technically, I only have 4 days left so I hope I can make it through the rest without cheating again. Feeling pretty guilty right about now.


Who can pass up pizza? Almost impossible to do, especially if you start smelling it. I caved a little Friday night, went out to dinner with friends and we sat in the bar where there were way too many delicious smells, including pizza. I probably would have caved and had that if I hadn't started craving something else. While we were waiting for a table, two people next to us had caesar salads delivered. They were topped with beautiful, buttery, BIG slices of toasty garlic bread. Yeah, I got a caesar salad, topped with steak tips and a slice of the garlic bread. Every bite was delicious.  But, I am back on track. The scale showed me up 2 pounds after that meal and I was very good yesterday....my first day of counting calories. The 2 pounds were gone again this morning. I think you've done amazing. It takes a LOT of willpower to stay on a cleanse for that long.


----------



## 60911

I admire you for hanging in there on the cleanse for as long as you did without a slip Sarra. Seems like the key to success on a diet for me has always been to recover from those slips without guilt and redouble my efforts to not have it happen again. Hang in there. 

Gotta get on the bike today. I'm gonna try and do it five times this week after the rough jumping the tracks that occurred last week. I also have a new ab coaster machine to try at some point, once I get it set up...


----------



## Becca Mills

So last night we went out for dinner with our visiting friend. Ate too much calamari (fail) and all my fries (fail) but managed to save half my sandwich for the doggie bag (win!). Mid-morning today, I really wanted that half sandwich. Really, really, really. Wasn't hungry, you understand -- just _wanted_ it. So I put it on a metal tray and turned around to pop it in the toaster oven ... and accidentally dropped the whole thing into a sink full of dirty dishwater.

Um ... win?


----------



## 41413

Becca Mills said:


> So last night we went out for dinner with our visiting friend. Ate too much calamari (fail) and all my fries (fail) but managed to save half my sandwich for the doggie bag (win!). Mid-morning today, I really wanted that half sandwich. Really, really, really. Wasn't hungry, you understand -- just _wanted_ it. So I put it on a metal tray and turned around to pop it in the toaster oven ... and accidentally dropped the whole thing into a sink full of dirty dishwater.
> 
> Um ... win?


Oh no! Sandwich abuse!   



RobertJCrane said:


> I admire you for hanging in there on the cleanse for as long as you did without a slip Sarra. Seems like the key to success on a diet for me has always been to recover from those slips without guilt and redouble my efforts to not have it happen again. Hang in there.
> 
> Gotta get on the bike today. I'm gonna try and do it five times this week after the rough jumping the tracks that occurred last week. I also have a new ab coaster machine to try at some point, once I get it set up...


Just keep repeating to yourself: It's not all or nothing. Baby steps. And if you--wait abs? What are abs?


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> Just keep repeating to yourself: It's not all or nothing. Baby steps. And if you--wait abs? What are abs?


For me they're a myth and a legend, a fossil buried in the flab waiting to be unearthed. If I can knock this last twenty pounds off, though, I might finally know they're real and not just some special effect you see in movies when the actors take off their shirts.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

sarracannon said:


> Well, I made it through the first set of strong cravings. Tonight, I totally failed though.  We ordered pizza. It's been a very stressful day and I was just over it. Not an excuse, I know, but I caved. Meh, I'm human. I am trying not to be too hard on myself. The funny thing though is that about an hour after I ate the pizza, I had the first headache I've had in two weeks. I'm sure it's not a coincidence!
> 
> Hopefully that one huge cheat won't derail all my progress. Planning to be right back on the cleanse in the morning. Technically, I only have 4 days left so I hope I can make it through the rest without cheating again. Feeling pretty guilty right about now.


Sarrah, your doing amazing. Each meal is a new start. 
And by the way, I had promised my daughter a Mcdonald's lunch all month for reading her first book. I took her on friday, convinced I could resist. 
Nope. I smelled those fries and lost the battle right there.

"And could you just add an order of small fries, kind sir?"
"You want a meal with that?"
"Oh, why...HELL YES."

Anyway, your doing great. Don't let one meal get you down!


----------



## Marina Maddix

Can I just say that fighting a cold does NOT inspire one to go on five-mile walks every day. What it _does_ inspire is the desire for comfort food. *sigh* I'm on the downside of the cold now (which as everyone knows can be worse), and actually did a mile yesterday, but I doubt that counteracted the Deluxe Mac & Cheese I had for dinner two nights in a row (fresh the first night, leftovers last night). But I didn't eat it all in one sitting, like I used to do, so there's that. Anyway, still moving down the scale, but not very quickly. I've lost a total of 10.5 lbs since 1/1. Another 22 to go!


----------



## sarracannon

Thank you all so much for the support. It's nice to know I'm not the only one who has strayed a bit. It really helps to have you guys cheering me on to get back on top of this. Hugs.


----------



## 41413

Hang in there, Sarra. We're rooting for you. 

How's the baby doing?


----------



## sarracannon

Thanks SM!

He's okay, but had his checkup two days ago and he got his 3rd round of vaccines. He had a fever of about 102.7 for 24 hours and it has sucked. I think the stress of it is part of why I caved with the pizza yesterday. I wanted comfort food. I don't want to get into a discussion on vaccines because I know everyone has their own beliefs and it isn't worth arguing over, but we actually have been spreading them out to only a couple at a time to try to avoid this kind of reaction. He'd been fine every other time, but this time was a bad one. So hard to see your little one feeling sick. How's your little man?


----------



## 41413

sarracannon said:


> Thanks SM!
> 
> He's okay, but had his checkup two days ago and he got his 3rd round of vaccines. He had a fever of about 102.7 for 24 hours and it has sucked. I think the stress of it is part of why I caved with the pizza yesterday. I wanted comfort food. I don't want to get into a discussion on vaccines because I know everyone has their own beliefs and it isn't worth arguing over, but we actually have been spreading them out to only a couple at a time to try to avoid this kind of reaction. He'd been fine every other time, but this time was a bad one. So hard to see your little one feeling sick. How's your little man?


Aww, poor guy.  My dude got feverish after his early vaccines, too. Fortunately, they do get easier every time. Not that it's any help now...

My dude is amazing. He's talking up a storm, and he has turned into the sweetest, cuddliest toddler. When I came out of my office the other day, he ran up to hug my legs, rub his cheek on me, and say, "It's Mommy! Happy!"

*swoon*

We haven't been sleeping too well, though. Whenever he has a cold, he just wants to nurse all night, and I can't sleep through it anymore. It makes me want to quit and move to Bolivia so I can pass out for a week or two.


----------



## TexasGirl

smreine said:


> It makes me want to quit and move to Bolivia so I can pass out for a week or two.


I once wrote a story where a man kills his wife so he can go to jail and finish his novel.


----------



## Becca Mills

TexasGirl said:


> I once wrote a story where a man kills his wife so he can go to jail and finish his novel.


Hmmm. Wouldn't want to kill my spouse, 'cause he's cool, but there must be somebody ...


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I thought I was doomed to gain weight this week.  When we were grocery shopping, I was looking at Christmas crackers on the lowest shelf (for a post Christmas 'Christmas' with friends) & my lovely but very clumsy husband managed to knock a heavy box of luxury crackers off the top shelf and onto my head - which hit me hard enough to give me mild concussion!  He felt guilty and insisted I buy the multi-buy offer of Chocoblock icecream (which is filled with stuff like sauce, cookies and chocolate caramel chunks.)

Anyway, my son's sleeping patterns are still crazy & I wound up eating ice-cream (about three scoops worth) with chopped & roasted hazelnuts as a meal substitute for at least five meals this week.  So - when I stepped on the scales last night I was expecting the worst.

I lost two pounds.    

Seriously.  WTF??!  My husband said that if that continued to work I ought to market it as a diet.  

Edited to add:  I wouldn't seriously suggest that anybody copy that.  I (quite literally) made a nutritionist cry once when I told her what I generally ate.


----------



## 41413

Wow, way to go, Zelah!

It's a new week. All sins forgiven, clean slate for everyone.  And that includes the ten pounds of cheese I ate for dinner last night, okay??


----------



## sarracannon

Cheese sounds so good right now. Don't even say the word ice cream to me! Haha. 

Congrats on the 2 pounds lost Zelah!

Oh, and how do I create a cool little counter/signature thingy with my own stats. I'm jealous of all you kids in the KB cool club.


----------



## Zelah Meyer

sarracannon said:


> Oh, and how do I create a cool little counter/signature thingy with my own stats. I'm jealous of all you kids in the KB cool club.


SMReine did a post in this thread with a code example - this is the page, if you scroll down you'll see it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,137800.25.html


----------



## sarracannon

Yay, thanks Zelah! I must have missed that earlier. Now I have something to play with tonight.


----------



## 60911

So, did you guys know it was a holiday today? I didn't, and so I looked like a real idiot when I walked into my kids' daycare this morning to find them closed for special training. I heard much laughter from the teachers, which, hey, great, there's nothing like humiliation to start the morning off right. Also, I was supposed to start a final draft today, which...yeah, didn't happen. Stressage, whee! Now I'm a day behind, and remember that diet I was on? Yeah, neither did I. Hitting the hard reset button tomorrow to get back on track and exercise, if I can squeeze it in while I'm trying to make up for this lost day.


----------



## Caddy

Congrats to everyone who lost weight or maintained their exercise this week!

I am coming off a nice 3 day week-end with my husband and ready to not only go back to work at writing, but start up on my exercise bike again.  Yes! I am finally mostly off my crutches. Doing strengthening exercises for my knee and soon the soft brace will also come off.  A long haul.

This week I did not lose or gain any weight.  That's okay. The funny thing about only eating until full is: You don't lose weight if you don't quit when full!    That happened a couple of times.

This week I will be more mindful of that full feeling...and when I feel it I won't talk myself into finishing anyway.


----------



## Judi Coltman

sarracannon said:


> Oh, and how do I create a cool little counter/signature thingy with my own stats. I'm jealous of all you kids in the KB cool club.


Yeah, I want to sit at the cool table too!

ETA: Oops - shoulda kept reading. Thanks!


----------



## sarracannon

How's everyone's day going today?? Tomorrow's the last day of my cleanse, and I'm so excited! I have the urge to go crazy eating cheese and bread, lol, but I won't.

This is day 3 of my goal to hit 10,000 steps on my fitbit. So far so good, but today is not going as well. It's almost 5 pm and I have less than 2,000 steps. Ouch!


----------



## 60911

Much better today for myself. I'll feel better once I get this final draft done, but I'm holding to the diet. No exercise, though. May have to make do with chasing the kids around the house later or something.


----------



## Judi Coltman

I have been getting ready for a book club thing tonight,  Thus, the food part has been fine, the exercise?  Nada.  Plus it is sub zero outside.  I'm hoping to get to get out tomorrow.

Sarra - 2,000 steps is better than the alternative.  I've had days with less than 500 (and I'm not proud of that!)


----------



## Zelah Meyer

I made a HUGE pan of veggie soupy-stew today.  I soaked some split yellow peas & cooked them up in a marmite stock with passata & a bunch of onions, a bulb of garlic, some red lentils, a bit of barley & split bean mix & a tin of mixed beans - plus a little bit of more than half the contents of my spice rack.

I used a fair bit of dried chilli & chilli paste, so the whole thing turned out a leeetle bit hot.  Still, nothing a sprinkling of grated cheddar couldn't fix & hubby approves of the result.  

Have frozen some, and put the rest in the fridge in a large tub.  I think I know what I'll be having for dinner for the next few days!

It's days like this that I wish we had a bigger freezer.  We rent and there was only a teeny space for one, it only holds a couple of carrier bags worth of food - and that's if we include the narrow freezer compartment in the fridge.  One day I will have a big freezer.  Then I can cook in bulk and have space to freeze more than a portion or two of anything at a time.


----------



## Justawriter

sarracannon said:


> How's everyone's day going today?? Tomorrow's the last day of my cleanse, and I'm so excited! I have the urge to go crazy eating cheese and bread, lol, but I won't.
> 
> This is day 3 of my goal to hit 10,000 steps on my fitbit. So far so good, but today is not going as well. It's almost 5 pm and I have less than 2,000 steps. Ouch!


I'm not usually a fan of frozen diet stuff, but had something over the weekend that was so good and perfect for when you're craving bread and gooey cheesey things. Lean cuisine makes a spinach artichoke cheesy dip that comes two single servings to a box and has toasty pita bread with it. It's surprisingly good! And only 200 calories.


----------



## sarracannon

oooh, Pamela that sounds amazing! Tomorrow is my LAST DAY on this cleanse. So excited, haha. Will be glad to add some other things to my diet, but want to stay 'good' with calories, to that sounds perfect. I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## JETaylor

I didn't do so well this week on either the exercise or eating and ending up gaining a pound over the weekend - not sure if it's just "that time" or the fact my daughter was home and baking.  

Hoping this week goes better.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

sarracannon said:


> oooh, Pamela that sounds amazing! Tomorrow is my LAST DAY on this cleanse. So excited, haha. Will be glad to add some other things to my diet, but want to stay 'good' with calories, to that sounds perfect. I'm going to give it a try!


I am waaay impressed by you, Sarra! And thanks for your help with the attorney issue 

It's freezing here. All I want to do is eat lots of food and lay under a blanket with a book. I managed to squash the eating lots of food part, but I haven't managed to move at all today. Hopefully I'll get some miles in tomorrow.


----------



## Becca Mills

<grumble> Gained a pound and a half over the weekend with house guest! Better this week, I hope.


----------



## Justawriter

Is anyone using myfitnesspal? I just started using this free app a few days ago and love it..makes it very easy to track daily calories. I'm finding that if I write it down, I am making better choices and I like seeing how many calories I have left for the day. Am weighing in on Friday and hoping to be down at least a pound or two. I know that it slows after the first few weeks. Tomorrow I start back at the gym, that should help too.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

My weight stalled again - but I was off diet a bit over the last few days.  Hoping to make up for it the rest of the week. 

Good luck, everybody!


----------



## TexasGirl

PamelaKelley said:


> Is anyone using myfitnesspal?


I was using it until a month or so ago. I did like it a lot, but it's easy to fall out of the habit.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I did my six rounds of Walmart. I just ordered a surfshelf for the treadmill. If I can keep up with the Walmart and do a few hours on the treadmil in the house some startling results should be expected. I am sticking to my diet totally. I am beyond temptation at the minute and I'm sleeping better.

Maybe we should write a combined writer weight loss and/or fitness book with everyone writing a chapter ot two. 
We'd have to wait a little while until we get some results, but it would be a new slant on weight loss. What does anyone think? It would be fun.
I haven't lost anymore weight, but I think I'm tightening up a bit.  

The trouble with this Walmart outing everyday is that its taking a big chunk of time. You may wonder why I don't just go to a park. That is a great idea, but for those who don't know I can't go anywhere without Zeno. If I leave him at home he breaks teeth. Having dental work done on a Saint Bernard is very expensive. Like we've spent $6,000 or so already to fix two teeth. One had to be done twice and I have to take him back so they can check to see if it's working. Zeno is usually okay in the car unless there is thunder. If there is thunder he will and has ripped up the front seats--no kidding. Zeno can't walk very far due to a genetic problem and if I park at a park he will go demented everytime he sees another pooch, so it's just easier to park in Walmart where there aren't too many dogs.


----------



## sarracannon

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I did my six rounds of Walmart. I just ordered a surfshelf for the treadmill. If I can keep up with the Walmart and do a few hours on the treadmil in the house some startling results should be expected. I am sticking to my diet totally. I am beyond temptation at the minute and I'm sleeping better.


Wow, awesome job on sticking to the diet!! Keep it up!

Today was the last day of my cleanse, yay! I actually cheated tonight because I opened a bottle of Lambic for my bday. I think I deserved it, haha! Now comes the scary part, though... trying to keep this weight off and lose even more. I hope I don't go back to bad habits just because the cleanse is over, but I have to say I'm glad to be able to eat cheese and bread again. Okay, and cake.  Although I didn't get any cake tonight for my birthday. I am saving that for Saturday night date night .

I got an XBox Kinect for my birthday from my mom and sis and just spent almost 2 hours dancing with Just Dance 4, omg, that's fun! I look completely ridiculous, but I don't care. I'm hoping that will help keep me moving. I made it up to 12,000 steps today! Hopefully that will help counter the alcohol, haha.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

sarracannon said:


> Wow, awesome job on sticking to the diet!! Keep it up!
> 
> Today was the last day of my cleanse, yay! I actually cheated tonight because I opened a bottle of Lambic for my bday. I think I deserved it, haha! Now comes the scary part, though... trying to keep this weight off and lose even more. I hope I don't go back to bad habits just because the cleanse is over, but I have to say I'm glad to be able to eat cheese and bread again. Okay, and cake.  Although I didn't get any cake tonight for my birthday. I am saving that for Saturday night date night .
> 
> I got an XBox Kinect for my birthday from my mom and sis and just spent almost 2 hours dancing with Just Dance 4, omg, that's fun! I look completely ridiculous, but I don't care. I'm hoping that will help keep me moving. I made it up to 12,000 steps today! Hopefully that will help counter the alcohol, haha.


Congrats on finishing the cleanse and happy birthday! I'm sure the cake will be amazing after so much hard work.

Managed an hour of dedicated exercise today plus an hour of treadmill desk time, which is the most I've been able to do so far. Before today I mostly used the treadmill desk for my internet time. Today I tried to do some more serious writing and my wrists hurt like a mo-fo. I've been trying to reconfigure the shelf thing to a better angle but no luck so far. This makes me sad


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

sarracannon said:


> Wow, awesome job on sticking to the diet!! Keep it up!
> 
> Today was the last day of my cleanse, yay! I actually cheated tonight because I opened a bottle of Lambic for my bday. I think I deserved it, haha! Now comes the scary part, though... trying to keep this weight off and lose even more. I hope I don't go back to bad habits just because the cleanse is over, but I have to say I'm glad to be able to eat cheese and bread again. Okay, and cake.  Although I didn't get any cake tonight for my birthday. I am saving that for Saturday night date night .
> 
> I got an XBox Kinect for my birthday from my mom and sis and just spent almost 2 hours dancing with Just Dance 4, omg, that's fun! I look completely ridiculous, but I don't care. I'm hoping that will help keep me moving. I made it up to 12,000 steps today! Hopefully that will help counter the alcohol, haha.


Happy birthday and enjoy the cake on Saturday.


----------



## TexasGirl

sarracannon said:


> Today was the last day of my cleanse, yay! I actually cheated tonight because I opened a bottle of Lambic for my bday. I think I deserved it, haha! Now comes the scary part, though... trying to keep this weight off and lose even more. I hope I don't go back to bad habits just because the cleanse is over, but I have to say I'm glad to be able to eat cheese and bread again.


Which cleanse did you do, Sarra?


----------



## Red Dove

I'm putting on weight but good weight because I do 600-700 "sissy" push ups every day (ie leaning at an angle against a wall). Some people find that hard to believe but you break it down into sets of 90 or 60 or even a mere 30 and do that throughout the day, which keeps shocking the muscles and the aerobic system for better results btw and the whole is about 20-25 minutes per day at most.


----------



## Sapphire

Victoria, going from size 22 to size 12 is outstanding!  You should be proud of yourself.  That last 20 will likely be hard, but you can do it.  Keep moving, watch food quantities, keep fat intake low and healthy, but you already know all that.  Keep us posted on how it's going.  You could, no doubt, give the rest of us lots of pointers.


----------



## Pnjw

Three days ago I realized my clothes are no longer comfortable. So I'm back on the diet. Goodbye ice cream, copious amounts of cheese, and butter slabbed bread. Today is day two and I already feel a thousand times better. Crazy.

As far as exercise, I already take a 45 minute walk every morning unless it's storming. I may add the elliptical in when/if I decide the diet isn't enough.


----------



## 60911

Welcome to the thread, Victoria and welcome (back? I can't remember, my brain is Swiss cheese at the moment) Deanna! Somehow in spite of an extremely uneven couple weeks I've lost a pound or two overall. Must be that I've been back on the diet since Monday. Final draft of my book is done, pressure is off, so I'm back on the bike tomorrow! Now I just have to make sure I hold to the diet in the midst of the temptation to celebrate.


----------



## Victoria Champion

RobertJCrane said:


> Welcome to the thread, Victoria and welcome (back? I can't remember, my brain is Swiss cheese at the moment) Deanna! Somehow in spite of an extremely uneven couple weeks I've lost a pound or two overall. Must be that I've been back on the diet since Monday. Final draft of my book is done, pressure is off, so I'm back on the bike tomorrow! Now I just have to make sure I hold to the diet in the midst of the temptation to celebrate.


Thanks, and congrats on finishing your book!


----------



## Pnjw

Victoria Champion said:


> Crazy - or maybe you have a lactose intolerance? I know I do.


No, I don't. But dairy and simple carbs do make me sluggish. Not to mention when I'm eating all that, I'm not eating a lot of fresh fruits and veggies. I don't really over eat, I just get in the habit of eating the wrong things.


----------



## sarracannon

Welcome Victoria! It's never too late to join. Hopefully we'll be able to help support you as you push through this last stretch of weight loss. You've done amazing so far! 150 is my goal, too, but I need to lose more than you do to get there. Eek!

Texasgirl - I did a cleanse run by Standard Process. They are a local company that makes all organic vitamins and supplements. Basically I just ate a lot of veggies with some fruits and lentils, lol. A LOT of veggies. Veggies I never even tried before in my life like parsnips and turnips and kale. All good stuff, to my surprise!

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! It was a fun day. I'm looking forward to date night Sat. nite though!! 7 months is way too long to not have any 'us' time. Hopefully Ender cooperates!

Robert, congrats on finishing your book!!!!!! Woohoo! And on your weight loss. Sounds like you are on fire right now.


----------



## Becca Mills

Welcome Victoria and Red Dove! Victoria, I'm so impressed with your weight loss and exercise program -- totally inspirational!  

The 600 to 900 "sissy" push-ups ... um ... wow. I think I could do a couple of those.  

I'm having trouble getting fully back on the wagon after a weekend of overeating. Amazing how those cravings come right back if you give them any rein. Still, not a horrible day today. Not a losing day, but probably not a huge gaining day, either. Yesterday was better; hopefully tomorrow will be, too. Still struggling with the sciatica, which apparently is caused by a herniated disk (had an MRI). Considering a spinal steroid injection to knock down the swelling. The pain and inability to sit down comfortably are getting really old.


----------



## Lefty

Our scale is all screwed up, meaning it's just not accurate. Probably 5 pounds light (my wife did not like that news). Since Jan 2, I'm probably down 12 lbs., mas o menos.


----------



## Edward Curley

You can get a Healthometer at Costco or Wallmart if there is one near you.  I have one and it is accurate with the gym and doctors scale.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Victoria Champion said:


> Hi, is it too late for me to join this thread?
> 
> Some history - I have gone from a size 22 to a size 12 over the past three years. I am 5'6" and weigh 175lbs. I have a treadmill and moving into a condo with a pool next month or so. I used public pools prior summers.
> 
> Problem is: I can not give up coffee with sugar and creamer and chocolate. I refuse to. I am trying to cut carbs but d*mn I love pasta and baked goods.
> 
> I'd like to get to 150lbs and then re-evaluate my goals.
> 
> Anyway, I need some moral support since this push to 150lbs seems to be plateauing! If I walk any faster on the treadmill I'm gonna have a heart attack! No really I think I might lol.


Hi Victoria, welcome and congratulations! You've done really well so far, so don't give up now!

My tip for you would be to cut out the white flour products. They're empty calories without any nutritional value. I've just started reading "Wheat Belly" and was amazed (and shocked) what wheat can do to us. Not only are many people highly gluten sensitive, some are even allergic to the plant itself and apparently it shows with fat bellys, unhealthy skin and several other problems. No wonder when it's so crassly bred that it doesn't really resemble the wheat of yore anymore 

So, if you'd like to accept a small challenge, why don't you try a month of gluten- and wheat free bread? I'm sure Whole Foods carries something you'd like. It's a bit of a learning curve in the beginning, but I'm sure it's worth it. A month is not that long, and when it's over and nothing changed weight-wise, you can always go back to wheat products.

Also, if you can't let go of refined sugar, try substituting it with maple sirup for your coffee and some kind of plant milk as creamer. It's surprisingly good.  As Deanna said, lots of people (myself included) feel hazy or sluggish when under the influence of too much dairy and refined sugar, so it'd probably be helpful to cut it out for a while, just to see if it makes any difference. (ETA: I just remembered that you're already lactose intolerant. What kind of creamer do you use? Is it Minus L, or plant-based? It might be that you're not reacting well to dairy at all, despite cutting out the lactose.)

But no matter what new things you decide to do, I'd love to know how it's going for you. Good luck!


----------



## Justawriter

Victoria Champion said:


> Hi, is it too late for me to join this thread?
> 
> Some history - I have gone from a size 22 to a size 12 over the past three years. I am 5'6" and weigh 175lbs. I have a treadmill and moving into a condo with a pool next month or so. I used public pools prior summers.
> 
> My weight loss has been mostly thanks to swimming, changing my diet, and the treadmill.
> 
> Problem is: I can not give up coffee with sugar and creamer and chocolate. I refuse to. I am trying to cut carbs but d*mn I love pasta and baked goods.
> 
> I'd like to get to 150lbs and then re-evaluate my goals.
> 
> Since adulthood the lowest I ever weighed was 98lbs. That was sickly thin - my breasts were flat ugh! - but I was in my early twenties and would eat like once a day. Now I have to eat like every 4 hours or my tummy hurts.
> 
> Anyway, I need some moral support since this push to 150lbs seems to be plateauing! If I walk any faster on the treadmill I'm gonna have a heart attack! No really I think I might lol.


Hi Victoria,
Welcome! I don't think you have to give up anything. If you do, you'll eventually crave it so badly that you may binge and eat the whole pan of chocolate brownies or bag of chocolates!

I just switched from doing a very low carb diet (Ideal Protein) to counting calories and using www.myfitnesspal.com  instead. It's a free site, and app if you want that too, that let's you count calories easily and you log in each day what you eat. That alone has me thinking twice about what I eat.

What I took from Ideal Protein is eating more veggies and salads with lunch and dinner to help fill me up, and eating less processed food.

I like the idea of eating whatever I want, in moderation. I had wine and cheese last night with dinner and counted it into my daily allotment.

And was still down almost 2 pounds this morning for my weekly weigh-in.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

PamelaKelley said:


> Hi Victoria,
> Welcome! I don't think you have to give up anything. If you do, you'll eventually crave it so badly that you may binge and eat the whole pan of chocolate brownies or bag of chocolates!
> 
> I just switched from doing a very low carb diet (Ideal Protein) to counting calories and using www.myfitnesspal.com  instead. It's a free site, and app if you want that too, that let's you count calories easily and you log in each day what you eat. That alone has me thinking twice about what I eat.
> 
> What I took from Ideal Protein is eating more veggies and salads with lunch and dinner to help fill me up, and eating less processed food.
> 
> I like the idea of eating whatever I want, in moderation. I had wine and cheese last night with dinner and counted it into my daily allotment.
> 
> And was still down almost 2 pounds this morning for my weekly weigh-in.


Congrats on the two pounds! I completely agree with you here, Pamela. I have no desire to completely give up any one food for the rest of my life (which is in no way a dig on anyone who has to or chooses to for their health. People who have to/can do that get major props from me). I'm working for moderation. Instead of no bread and no pasta I'm switching to whole grain bread and wheat pasta and keeping it to a serving each a day (instead of my usual GIANT bowl of pasta).

I'm happy for everyone on here doing what's right for THEM and making it work.

Down another 2.5 this week for 5 total. Yay!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Welcome Victoria and Red Dove. Great weight loss, Victoria. I'm stuck in the 180's and I think I feel fatter since all my walking. Don't know what is going on.


----------



## Romana Grimm

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I'm stuck in the 180's and I think I feel fatter since all my walking. Don't know what is going on.


Aw, chucks! Maybe you're just feeling your muscles, like a low pull or something?


----------



## destill

I must buy a copy of _Wheat Belly_. My doctor has mentioned it. Following his advice, I have stopped using my microwave. I know that may sound insane to some. But here's his theory: Microwaving foods changes the composition of the food and could actually be reducing the nutritional value. (That was paraphrased.) When we don't receive all the nutrition we need from our food, we eat more calories than we need--in an attempt to get what we're missing.


----------



## Romana Grimm

I've stopped using mine around June last year. And now, in hindsight, I have to say that I never felt really satisfied after eating a microwaved meal.   It seems that there are studies out there that prove that cats starve if they're fed exclusively with microwaved food. Scary!


----------



## TexasGirl

Victoria Champion said:


> When I get back to Austin, I'll have access to better stores (I prefer Wheatsville over Whole Foods). That's been part of the problem with my weight gain, living rurally without access to anything but a Walmart.


WAIT! You're a TexasGirl too? I live in Austin!


----------



## Victoria Champion

TexasGirl said:


> WAIT! You're a TexasGirl too? I live in Austin!


Yep! I'm an Austinite! I was born in Houston but moved to Austin when I was around 18. I spent some years living in the country but am going back to Austin in a month or so.


----------



## TexasGirl

Victoria Champion said:


> Yep! I'm an Austinite! I was born in Houston but moved to Austin when I was around 18. I spent some years living in the country but am going back to Austin in a month or so.


Ha! Awesome. You should show up to some of our writing gigs sometime. I'm in a bazillion groups of varying degrees of serious/cool/crazy.

I lived in Houston from 1991-1995. Otherwise Austin since 1988.

Coolness.

End thread hijack.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Hijack away, it's gotten rather quiet here


----------



## Pnjw

I've never heard that about the microwave before. I only really use it for reheating, defrosting, and my morning oatmeal. Stove cooking oatmeal is such a pain. 

Day three and it's going well. Off to have crawfish for dinner. Yum yum.


----------



## 41413

I would be interested to see studies supporting that claim about microwaves. I've never heard it before. Of course, I also don't use my microwave for anything, so it doesn't really matter to me personally.

Have you ever tried crock potting your oatmeal, Deanna? If you get steel cut oats, you can throw them in the crockpot overnight with a little milk, honey, blueberries, whatever you like, stick them on low, and wake up to delicious, fully-cooked oats.


----------



## Becca Mills

Romana Grimm said:


> I've stopped using mine around June last year. And now, in hindsight, I have to say that I never felt really satisfied after eating a microwaved meal.  It seems that there are studies out there that prove that cats starve if they're fed exclusively with microwaved food. Scary!


Hm. Would love to see those studies. Do post the citations. With access to a full university library, I can download them in just a couple minutes and report back on the cat-starvation specifics.


----------



## 41413

Becca Mills said:


> Hm. Would love to see those studies. Do post the citations. With access to a full university library, I can download them in just a couple minutes and report back on the cat-starvation specifics.


Becca, will you be my sister-wife? (I already proposed to Dalya, too, so we'll all have to live together in the love nest. Hope you don't mind.)


----------



## Romana Grimm

Deanna Chase said:


> Day three and it's going well. Off to have crawfish for dinner. Yum yum.


The alien things with feelers. Brrr, my toenails are curling up (and not because I'm vegan but because I simply find them disgusting) ;_;



Becca Mills said:


> Hm. Would love to see those studies. Do post the citations. With access to a full university library, I can download them in just a couple minutes and report back on the cat-starvation specifics.


I'll try and dig something up. Unfortunately I only saw a text in German about it.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Uhm, alright, I'm putting myself out here with this link since I don't know if you'd see it as valid citation, Becca, but the instances with the blood transfusions seem to be real, so ...

http://www.relfe.com/microwave.html

Here's a small excerpt:

_Two researchers, Blanc and Hertel, confirmed that microwave cooking significantly changes food nutrients. Hertel previously worked as a food scientist for several years with one of the major Swiss food companies. He was fired from his job for questioning procedures in processing food because they denatured it. He got together with Blanc of the Swiss Federal Institute of Biochemistry and the University Institute for Biochemistry._

Hope that helps!

(Of course there are countless pages where people say the complete opposite ... it's really hard to get to the core of the matter when so much money is involved!)


----------



## Pnjw

smreine said:


> I would be interested to see studies supporting that claim about microwaves. I've never heard it before. Of course, I also don't use my microwave for anything, so it doesn't really matter to me personally.
> 
> Have you ever tried crock potting your oatmeal, Deanna? If you get steel cut oats, you can throw them in the crockpot overnight with a little milk, honey, blueberries, whatever you like, stick them on low, and wake up to delicious, fully-cooked oats.


My crock pot got lost in a move, but that sounds awesome and I LOVE steel cut oats. I'm putting it on the shipping list. Thanks!


----------



## TexasGirl

Gah, my monthly fried food intake was today at Catflsh Parlour. I loves me my fried catfish, but had to plan carefully, only eating fruit for breakfast and now a salad for dinner. This is my one time to see one of my favorite writer friends, and this is his favorite place. At least I just had spinach and black eyed peas for sides (no hush puppies, no fries.)

But already knocked two pieces off on the treadmill, plus wrote 500 words. Go me!


----------



## Justawriter

Fried catfish sounds wonderful!  

The steelcut oats in crock pot sounds really good too. I just bought a bag of steel cut oats the other day and my crockpot is full of bread, have been using it as a catch all...that's how infrequently I cook in it. 

Funny about the microwave. That sort of makes sense. I haven't had one at home in over five years, never replaced the one I had because I so seldom used it. I use the one at work occasionally just to heat stuff up, never to cook.


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> Becca, will you be my sister-wife? (I already proposed to Dalya, too, so we'll all have to live together in the love nest. Hope you don't mind.)


Sounds like hawt times ... count me in.


----------



## Becca Mills

Romana Grimm said:


> Uhm, alright, I'm putting myself out here with this link since I don't know if you'd see it as valid citation, Becca, but the instances with the blood transfusions seem to be real, so ...
> 
> http://www.relfe.com/microwave.html
> 
> Here's a small excerpt:
> 
> _Two researchers, Blanc and Hertel, confirmed that microwave cooking significantly changes food nutrients. Hertel previously worked as a food scientist for several years with one of the major Swiss food companies. He was fired from his job for questioning procedures in processing food because they denatured it. He got together with Blanc of the Swiss Federal Institute of Biochemistry and the University Institute for Biochemistry._
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> (Of course there are countless pages where people say the complete opposite ... it's really hard to get to the core of the matter when so much money is involved!)


I'm not inclined to accept Ms. Relfe's page as evidence, Romana. There are no citations at all -- not even to the Blanc and Hertel study. Absolutely anyone, with any understanding (or lack there of) of science, can get online and create a page that claims absolutely anything. Citations to peer-reviewed studies in reputable journals are essential. Without that, there's just no way to separate the proven from the likely from the unproven-but-plausible from the ludicrous.

There's a thread on the Snopes.com message boards that attempts to assess and source some of the information on Ms. Relfe's page: http://msgboard.snopes.com/message/ultimatebb.php?/ubb/get_topic/f/104/t/000239.html. One of the posters there found that a lot of this stuff comes from an article copyrighted by The Christian Law Institute & Fellowship Assembly in 2000. The poster was unable to chase down the text of the Blanc and Hertel article. The original citation either doesn't list the publication or lists it in a misspelled form. If the latter is the case, the publication is now defunct. I ran several searches through my library's science databases and WorldCat and couldn't find any record of the possible publication ever having been indexed.

This all seems suspect to me. I'd be quite hesitant to base health decisions on this sort of material. I mean, using a conventional instead of a microwave oven, if that makes you more comfortable? Whatever. But some of the other unsubstantiated info floating around out there could be dangerous.


----------



## sarracannon

Man, now I have to be jealous I haven't been asked to be a sister wife! 

Amazing job on the weight loss ladies! I am up a pound, but I was expecting it after the fast weight loss from the cleanse. Over all, I'm still down 13.5 pounds since the beginning of the year. I'm hoping it mostly stays off at this point and will keep going down. I'm trying to stay strong! I've gotten 10,000 steps in every day for a week now, though, which is huge for me.

I'm also in the camp right now of eating in moderation. I know there are things that are not good for me that I probably shouldn't eat, but right now I'm still too emotionally tied to certain kinds of foods. I don't want to spiral back into depression just because I cut things out of my diet completely forever and feel like I'm depriving myself. And Romana, please don't tell me to try being happy about switching from cupcakes to carrots or whatever. I think you probably mean well, but I'm just not there, lol.

On the bonus side, I love my new Kinect! I bought Zumba fitness Rush and it's a fun workout, although I'm wheezing and can't quite finish the whole thing yet, haha. I'm working up to it!


----------



## TexasGirl

I have a Kinect and used to get in dance-offs with my kids. It's the only game in the world where I could kick everyone's butt.

We're making cookies. Saddical. To not eat one is to not be part of the family rituals for Friday night!


----------



## Pnjw

I really like carrots (especially with hummus), but they will never replace cupcakes.


----------



## 41413

I know I'm going to sound like a crazy person, but I've totally lost my cravings for cupcakes. Cookie dough, on the other hand, continues to be the bane of my existence. Dough and batter in general, actually. I don't know what it is about the looming threat of salmonella that gets my taste buds dancing.



sarracannon said:


> Man, now I have to be jealous I haven't been asked to be a sister wife!


Oh, there's always room for you, baby. 

Great job on the weight loss. Your discipline is seriously staggering.


----------



## Romana Grimm

sarracannon said:


> I don't want to spiral back into depression just because I cut things out of my diet completely forever and feel like I'm depriving myself. And Romana, please don't tell me to try being happy about switching from cupcakes to carrots or whatever. I think you probably mean well, but I'm just not there, lol.


LOL, don't worry, I'd never do that. I would, however, say that there are tons of lovely options out there that might be a touch healthier than cupcakes made from white flour and tons of sugar  Just have a look here: http://www.vegancupcakerecipes.com/ I started out substituting certain things, but somehow I never was that big on sweets and it only got more pronounced as I changed my eating habits. Maybe some people are just sweeties, while others thrive on salty things (I'm one of them).

@Becca: Yeah, I wanted to read the study as well and couldn't find it. I'll do another search and hope that something'll come up in German. But regardless of its existence one does have to wonder if using radiation to heat up food is that good. I mean, even the manufacturers tell their customers not to stand too close to a working microwave, how can it be good to eat the food that was inside? And what about the fact that putting animals into a microwaves kills them? Isn't it only logical to assume that microwaving the food will kill what's left of dead things (our food) as well?  Of course everybody is free to use it as they wish; I for myself I've decided to shun it ^_^


----------



## sarracannon

smreine said:


> Oh, there's always room for you, baby.
> 
> Great job on the weight loss. Your discipline is seriously staggering.


Yippee! I'm so there. Just know that I'm the sister wife who likes to stay up very late at night and who doesn't clean the house.  haha.

You wouldn't say nice things about my discipline if you saw the pizza I ate for dinner last night. Yum, but oh so bad. And tonight is The Melting Pot. I can't wait, but I know it's going to be calorie crazy!! After that, I need to scale back and eat healthy so I can try not to destroy everything I've worked for over the last month.

Romana, I knew you couldn't resist! I know I shouldn't live in the land of excuses, but I'm pretty sure I explained before that I have PCOS. This is a metabolic disorder that physically causes me to crave sugars due to the way my body process insulin. It's a constant battle, but I'm working on it every day.

Have a great Saturday everyone! How are the treadmill desks going for those who have them? Still using it or is the novelty wearing off?


----------



## Becca Mills

Romana Grimm said:


> @Becca: Yeah, I wanted to read the study as well and couldn't find it. I'll do another search and hope that something'll come up in German. But regardless of its existence one does have to wonder if using radiation to heat up food is that good. I mean, even the manufacturers tell their customers not to stand too close to a working microwave, how can it be good to eat the food that was inside? And what about the fact that putting animals into a microwaves kills them? Isn't it only logical to assume that microwaving the food will kill what's left of dead things (our food) as well?  Of course everybody is free to use it as they wish; I for myself I've decided to shun it ^_^


Well, let me know what you find. It is an interesting topic.

You know, I think certain words sound scary when they shouldn't necessarily. "Radiation" is one of them. Different forms of radiation exist on a spectrum, with the wavelength dictating the type. Visible light is one form. Microwaves are another. X-rays are another. Infrared radiation is another. Radio waves are on the spectrum as well. Some of these forms of radiation are quite dangerous while others aren't. For instance, your body gives off infrared radiation because it's warm -- that's why you'd show up brightly on night-vision goggles, even if you were standing in a pitch-black room. When you put your carrots in a conventional oven, infrared radiation (from the gas flame or the electric coil) is what cooks the carrots. Without infrared radiation, there'd be no transfer of heat from the heating element to the food in the oven. So all foods are cooked "by radiation" from different parts of the electromagnetic spectrum.

Putting an animal in a conventional oven will kill it just as surely as putting it in a microwave. In fact, every summer, about 10 children die that way across the U.S. -- not in ovens, but in cars, which heat up inside very quickly when left in the sun. Many pets die this way, too -- far more than ten, I imagine. It's true that death-by-microwave-oven is more spectacular. That's because microwave radiation penetrates and creates heat all through tissue at one time, whereas infrared radiation doesn't penetrate deeply. In a conventional oven, heat moves from the outside of tissue to the inside slowly, by convection, so you don't get the same kind of sudden expansion. But in the end, the heat created in the tissues would kill a live animal in either kind of oven.

I don't think there's a substitute for actually understanding the science of how things work.

As I understand it, all forms of cooking break up proteins. That's why cooked meat is easier to digest than raw. I don't think this means that we're missing out on essential nutrients, though. The idea that most of us are seriously under-nourished doesn't make sense to me. Look at the way lifespans have expanded in the last few hundred years. As an academic, my area of specialty is Renaissance England. According to the figures I've seen, the average life-expectancy for a woman living in London in that period was about 23. Average life-expectancy in the U.S. is now over 80 for women, and we're hardly the healthiest, longest-lived population in the world. We certainly face some health challenges, but I doubt malnourishment is a significant threat for anyone in my country except the poor. In fact, some of our health problems probably stem from the opposite: over-nourishment.

Personally, I think the prescription for optimal health is pretty simple: don't be too fat (or, some recent studies suggest, too skinny); be physically active; don't smoke; don't drink too much alcohol or take dangerous drugs; try to reduce stress. It's putting those simple recommendations into effect that's hard!


----------



## Romana Grimm

sarracannon said:


> Romana, I knew you couldn't resist! I know I shouldn't live in the land of excuses, but I'm pretty sure I explained before that I have PCOS. This is a metabolic disorder that physically causes me to crave sugars due to the way my body process insulin. It's a constant battle, but I'm working on it every day.


Crazy, I've never heard of that before.  If it consoles you, most if not all of the cupcakes on that site are still made with sugar, or some kind of sirup. The only things missing are the animal products  And be honest, don't they look delicious? 

Alright, just wiwipedia-ed PCOS and learned a bit about it. Huh, it says that science considers many cases of PCOS to be lifestyle-induced, which kind of makes sense if it's got to do with insuline-resistance and overweight due to over-eating ... Can you say Heart Attack Grill?

@microwave: Yes, I guess the cats died because they were fed only microwaved food and water. The nutrients apparently died or at least their molecular structure changed so much that their bodies couldn't use them anymore. I used to take lunch to work and heat it in the microwave, but I never felt as satisfied than with afreshly made meal, even if that meal was cooked. Strange.


----------



## Romana Grimm

Victoria Champion said:


> Here is a case where causality can not be determined by one factor alone, i.e. the eating of microwaved food (also shame on whoever tested on cats and let them die). Correlation does not equal causality. Cats naturally live on raw food - wild mice, green growing grass, etc... Perhaps cats do not receive taurine and other nutrients necessary to sustain them from cooked human-edible food?


Might be, but humans are essentially the same, aren't they? Of course we've gotten used to eating cooked food over the millennia but there are many, many stories out there that show a rapid increase of natural healing, weight loss and lifting of spirits if one turns to raw foods. One only has to trawl the tube. Most memorable is the story of Phil, the raw food trucker. He was obese, had cancer and cured himself with green juices and vegan food. He's looking great two or so years later, all without radiation and chemo. If someone really wants and needs to change their way of life, this could be it, but even a fraction of such dedication will show great results. I'm sure of that. (And before I get beaten down again: no, I'm not eating raw, at least no more than the next person, but I do try to drink as many veggie juices as I can get down, to balance the cooked food out.)


----------



## Romana Grimm

Victoria Champion said:


> Actually, raw food isn't the answer to all nutritional dilemmas because it has been shown that certain nutrients only become available in certain foods when they are cooked.


Yep, very true. But I think they get what they're missing out on from different sources. I freely admit that I love cooking too much. There are awesome raw food restaurants but I've never much felt inclined to go further than salad and my juices. And just last Friday I tried a raw cashew tarte and nearly died from cramps. Apparently I'm a bit allergic to raw cashews. Thankfully it's not peanuts, or I'd bawl my eyes out.


----------



## sarracannon

Romana Grimm said:


> Alright, just wiwipedia-ed PCOS and learned a bit about it. Huh, it says that science considers many cases of PCOS to be lifestyle-induced, which kind of makes sense if it's got to do with insuline-resistance and overweight due to over-eating ... Can you say Heart Attack Grill?


I keep asking myself why the heck you're even a part of this thread. I've tried to stay nice, because I'm generally a pleasant person, but you're starting to become offensive. The point of the thread was to support each other through whatever we're going through with our weight loss/active lifestyle goals, not to judge others and constantly throw things in their face. I would try to take the time to educate you about PCOS, but I wonder if it's worth my time since you consider wikipedia to be a source of valuable knowledge on a medical subject.

The truth is that PCOS is extremely over-diagnosed. For some, it might be a lifestyle issue, just like diabetes, but that doesn't mean it isn't to be taken seriously. For others of us, we've been dealing with this disorder for most of our lives. I might have been fed too much sugar when I was younger, but when I was diagnosed with PCOS, I was in college and had a normal diet and was only 125 pounds. Definitely not overweight. Definitely not an over-eater. I won't continue to argue with you over this, because you just lost all respect from me and I don't care to discuss it any further with someone who has no sympathies or quite truthfully, tact.

To those on the thread who are being supportive, I am sorry to have made an unpleasant post. I just couldn't let that slide.


----------



## sarracannon

Actually, going to wikipedia to see what it was they had to say, I am further convinced you specifically twisted what it had to say. Did you miss this entire section on the causes of PCOS? I don't even see how you read this entry and got that PCOS is self-induced??



> PCOS is a complex, heterogeneous disorder of uncertain aetiology.[1][2][11] There is strong evidence that it is a genetic disease. Such evidence includes the familial clustering of cases, greater concordance in monozygotic compared with dizygotic twins and heritability of endocrine and metabolic features of PCOS.[1][2][3]
> The genetic component appears to be inherited in an autosomal dominant fashion with high genetic penetrance but variable expressivity in females; this means that each child has a 50% chance of inheriting the predisposing genetic variant(s) from a parent, and if a daughter receives the variant(s), then the daughter will have the disease to some extent.[2][12][13][14] The genetic variant(s) can be inherited from either the father or the mother, and can be passed along to both sons (who may be asymptomatic carriers or may have symptoms such as early baldness and/or excessive hair) and daughters, who will show signs of PCOS.[12][14] The allele appears to manifest itself at least partially via heightened androgen levels secreted by ovarian follicle theca cells from women with the allele.[13] The exact gene affected has not yet been identified.[2][3][15]


If you want to educate yourself, here are further articles you can seek out:
1. Fratantonio, E. et al., 'Genetics of polycystic ovarian syndrome', Reprod Biomed Online. 2005 Jun; 10(6): 713-20
2. Waterworth, D, et al., 'Linkage and association of insulin gene VNTR regulatory polymorphism with PCOS', Lancet 1997, 349: 1771-2
3. Prelevic, G et al, 'Insulin resistance in polycystic ovary syndrome', Curr Opin Obstet Gynecol. 1997 Jun; 9(3): 193-201
4. Dumestic, D. et al, 'Early origins of polycystic ovary syndrome', Reprod Fertil Dev. 2005; 17(3): 349-60

Okay, I'm done. I will do my best to let this go and focus instead on supporting others who are here for that purpose.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Romana Grimm said:


> Alright, just wiwipedia-ed PCOS and learned a bit about it. Huh, it says that science considers many cases of PCOS to be lifestyle-induced, which kind of makes sense if it's got to do with insuline-resistance and overweight due to over-eating ... Can you say Heart Attack Grill?


I would like to thank you for your snide insinuation that those who suffer from PCOS have themselves to blame. As someone who has struggled with PCOS since I was a (pretty fit) teenager, your comment made me feel _awesome_ this afternoon. I cannot even begin to tell you the ways this disorder has affected me, the day to day stuff (like hair falling out in my early 20s. That was pretty sweet) that sometimes gets buried behind the big ticket items like increased risk for diabetes and fertility problems. I guess I could have avoided all that by declining to eat at the Heart Attack Grill, huh?

Also, everything Sarra said.


----------



## Justawriter

sarracannon said:


> I keep asking myself why the heck you're even a part of this thread. I've tried to stay nice, because I'm generally a pleasant person, but you're starting to become offensive. The point of the thread was to support each other through whatever we're going through with our weight loss/active lifestyle goals, not to judge others and constantly throw things in their face. I would try to take the time to educate you about PCOS, but I wonder if it's worth my time since you consider wikipedia to be a source of valuable knowledge on a medical subject.
> 
> The truth is that PCOS is extremely over-diagnosed. For some, it might be a lifestyle issue, just like diabetes, but that doesn't mean it isn't to be taken seriously. For others of us, we've been dealing with this disorder for most of our lives. I might have been fed too much sugar when I was younger, but when I was diagnosed with PCOS, I was in college and had a normal diet and was only 125 pounds. Definitely not overweight. Definitely not an over-eater. I won't continue to argue with you over this, because you just lost all respect from me and I don't care to discuss it any further with someone who has no sympathies or quite truthfully, tact.
> 
> To those on the thread who are being supportive, I am sorry to have made an unpleasant post. I just couldn't let that slide.


Don't apologize. Your post is not the unpleasant one. I've held my tongue until now, but you summed it up well. I've also wondered why Romana is on this thread for those who are trying to lose weight and find support. Stating repeatedly that you are 110 pounds and can eat whatever you want is about as welcome as the skinny size 0-2 people who complain about feeling fat.  Romana, your posts in this thread really puzzle me, frankly they're just not very nice.


----------



## sarracannon

Rachel, I think I somehow missed that you also have PCOS. I completely sympathize. I have also been dealing with issues from this since I was a teen, but wasn't diagnosed until early college. It has also affected me (effected? I always mix those up) down to the very core of my being. It's a tough disorder and the symptoms range from very mild to severe. My symptoms are severe and it sounds that you have had a similar experience. I just want to say I completely understand and would be willing to offer my support off-board anytime.

Pamela, thank you also for your post.


----------



## Pnjw

Home from lunch. My blackened tuna sandwich was excellent. But I think I blew the day with my sweet potato fries. Good lord, don't make me give up my sweet potato fries. (Where's the praying emoticon?). I guess I'll be regulated to water for the rest of the day.  Around 9 is when it's going to hit me.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Deanna Chase said:


> Home from lunch. My blackened tuna sandwich was excellent. But I think I blew the day with my sweet potato fries. Good lord, don't make me give up my sweet potato fries. (Where's the praying emoticon?). I guess I'll be regulated to water for the rest of the day. Around 9 is when it's going to hit me.


What's going to hit you?


----------



## Rachel Schurig

sarracannon said:


> Rachel, I think I somehow missed that you also have PCOS. I completely sympathize. I have also been dealing with issues from this since I was a teen, but wasn't diagnosed until early college. It has also affected me (effected? I always mix those up) down to the very core of my being. It's a tough disorder and the symptoms range from very mild to severe. My symptoms are severe and it sounds that you have had a similar experience. I just want to say I completely understand and would be willing to offer my support off-board anytime.
> 
> Pamela, thank you also for your post.


Thanks, Sarra. It's a sucky, sucky disorder, isn't it? The offer for support off-board is extended right back at you!

I'm particularly touchy about this issue right now because I'm finally forcing myself to accept that my monthly lady-time has gone from irregular to nonexistent. Again. Which means another round of doctors, tests, and medication to get it going again. I know cycle talk is TMI but that's kind of the point; this is a serious, complicated, multi-layered disorder. I'm *so* not in the mood for someone to casually use it for agenda-pushing.

To get myself off this depressing train of thought:



Deanna Chase said:


> Home from lunch. My blackened tuna sandwich was excellent. But I think I blew the day with my sweet potato fries. Good lord, don't make me give up my sweet potato fries. (Where's the praying emoticon?). I guess I'll be regulated to water for the rest of the day. Around 9 is when it's going to hit me.


How do you make your sweet potato fries, Deanna? I'd like to switch out white potatoes as much as possible but I have texture issues with sweet potatoes. I'd like to try a new recipe!


----------



## Pnjw

Victoria Champion said:


> What's going to hit you?


Hunger. lol


----------



## Pnjw

Rachel Schurig said:


> How do you make your sweet potato fries, Deanna? I'd like to switch out white potatoes as much as possible but I have texture issues with sweet potatoes. I'd like to try a new recipe!


Pretty sure the ones I had today were deep fried. But if you make your own, you can bake them on a pan drizzled with olive oil and season with whatever you like. I prefer sea salt, but garlic is always yummy too. I love sweet potatoes. I can bake one and just eat it plain (though butter does make it extra special).


----------



## Victoria Champion

Caitie Quinn said:


> Um. Hi *waves*
> 
> This thread has gotten really interesting. I have some dear friends with PCOS and I have to say, some share and some don't and I appreciate you ladies talking about it bc I know it will help me understand it better. Thanks.
> 
> Me. Well, the exam is over until June *yay* and my goal had become "don't gain study weight" which I didn't after that one pound bc of the calories-reported-for-half-portions week.
> 
> I've looked at my workout schedule and my current nutrition (which has managed to stay pretty good) and figure at the point I"m at (with the need to gain back muscle and only lose about 8 lbs to be where I"m happy) I'd like to lose about .5 lb a week. We'll see how it goes!


Slow weight loss is actually healthier, so you are in luck there. Only 8lbs away from goal? Congratulations!


----------



## Victoria Champion

Caitie Quinn said:


> Thanks - I actually am typically pretty fit and healthy. Unfortunately I got hurt last spring and was stuck on my butt for 3 months and then limited in movement for another 4. So this is my "get back to it while the gettings good" time.


I went through that, too - ankle injury. Still can't run.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Didn't walk for two days because I was busy trying to set up free days on Feb 1st and 2nd for my novel. That takes forever still not finished. Walked today 6 times round Walmart.


----------



## Becca Mills

Victoria Champion said:


> Excellent post, Becca. I have to interject and say I think Romana probably meant to say that feeding animals microwaved food eventually kills them through malnutrition, as mentioned earlier in the thread. I could be mistaken though!


Maybe so, Victoria, but "what about the fact that *putting animals into* a microwaves kills them?" [my emphasis] seems pretty clear to me.

It is true that if you put a whole animal (living or dead) into a microwave, it will explode, due to the fast internal heating. I did it myself, once, trying to defrost a frozen baby mouse to feed my African bull frog. A whole bunch of suddenly very hot, and therefore steamy/expanding, stuff is trapped inside a non-expanding container, so the container bursts. I'd call it "simple physics," but it seems too simple to warrant the label "physics."

(The frog's name was Puck. She's since gone on to the great pond in the sky.)

FYI, I tried several different search strings and couldn't find any references at all to the starvation of cats fed microwaved food. I mean, not even a conspiracy-theory page. Nada, zip, zilch. Anyone who finds a link, please forward it.

It's true that cats are obligate carnivores and standard kitty kibble, which is mostly grain, isn't particularly good for them. Humans obviously are not obligate carnivores. Hmm, maybe I should try a kitty-kibble diet.

ETA: This is not Puck, but she looked just like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/scratchureyesout/6855017323/


----------



## Victoria Champion

Becca Mills said:


> ETA: This is not Puck, but she looked just like this: http://www.flickr.com/photos/scratchureyesout/6855017323/


That is quite a large frog! Lol, did it make a lot of noise? Also, sorry for your loss. Are you going to get another one?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I indulged in two frozen lattees this am. I'm wondering if frozen lattees or frappachinos actually help with weight loss? They make me cold for an hour or so. I'll bet my old bod has to burn up cals to raise the temp back to normal. If they don't give one hypothermia they may be quite useful. Love 'em anyway!


----------



## Becca Mills

Victoria Champion said:


> That is quite a large frog! Lol, did it make a lot of noise? Also, sorry for your loss. Are you going to get another one?


No, she rarely made any noise. If you picked her up and she got really mad/scared, she'd make a little burp/hiss noise, very short and soft. Thanks for your sympathy.  I lost her quite a while ago (2007, I think). I probably won't get another of that species while I have little kids. They have a nasty bite and use it readily!


----------



## Rachel Schurig

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I indulged in two frozen lattees this am. I'm wondering if frozen lattees or frappachinos actually help with weight loss? They make me cold for an hour or so. I'll bet my old bod has to burn up cals to raise the temp back to normal. If they don't give one hypothermia they may be quite useful. Love 'em anyway!





Victoria Champion said:


> Wait...hmm...so...ice cream! Yes!
> 
> Actually doesn't the caffeine stave off hunger? Trade-off of benefits/costs?


I like the way you ladies think!


----------



## 60911

I've been a little absent lately because following some weird ups and downs over the past few weeks (as in totally, totally unusual life events that are bizarrely out of place in my usually boring existence). Anyway, that's neither here nor there I suppose, but I was hoping when I started this thread it would be a very chill, supportive place where we could all kind of figure out our paths and help each other out by being supportive. I really didn't intend to have it turn food political and I definitely am not in for judgmental. I've got no gripe about how anyone chooses to eat or not, what anyone chooses to eat or not eat, I'm here to be supportive of folks going for their weight loss/exercise goals/health efforts. Period. 

Anyway, back to the purpose of the thread...I'm taking another day to celebrate getting done with this novel, and I'm back on plan (complete with exercise) starting Monday.


----------



## 41413

Big hugs for those dealing with PCOS, and various other issues. I'm trying not to engage because my mischief gland gets kind of bitchy sometimes (sometimes?), and I agree with RJC--this should be a chill, supportive thread.

I'm still having a hard time walking longer than two hours a day because of my stupid hip, but I'm hanging in there. I think I need to get into yoga or something else, because just walking more isn't helping. Maybe weight lifting. I dunno.


----------



## Victoria Champion

smreine said:


> I'm still having a hard time walking longer than two hours a day because of my stupid hip, but I'm hanging in there. I think I need to get into yoga or something else, because just walking more isn't helping. Maybe weight lifting. I dunno.


Swimming is painless, low impact, weightless, aerobic, cardio, etc... in other words - the best exercise ever and it's fun!


----------



## 60911

Victoria Champion said:


> Swimming is painless, low impact, weightless, aerobic, cardio, etc... in other words - the best exercise ever and it's fun!


Agree. I want to get super mega uber wealthy so I can have my own indoor swimming pool (because it's been as low as -12 here this week). Love swimming.


----------



## 41413

Victoria Champion said:


> Swimming is painless, low impact, weightless, aerobic, cardio, etc... in other words - the best exercise ever and it's fun!


Don't laugh at me, but...I don't know how to swim. I also can't ride a bike.

Yeah, I'm pretty much useless.


----------



## Victoria Champion

smreine said:


> Don't laugh at me, but...I don't know how to swim. I also can't ride a bike.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty much useless.


I'll teach you how to swim! No really, if you lived near me I would. Take lessons?


----------



## Victoria Champion

RobertJCrane said:


> Agree. I want to get super mega uber wealthy so I can have my own indoor swimming pool (because it's been as low as -12 here this week). Love swimming.


This is a life goal of mine too -- someday! (Probably I'll just move into a condo that already has one indoors.)


----------



## NRWick

RobertJCrane said:


> Agree. I want to get super mega uber wealthy so I can have my own indoor swimming pool (because it's been as low as -12 here this week). Love swimming.


Yes! This is what I want too. It's been in the low 20s here, but the REAL reason is so that I didn't have to wear a bathing suit in front of other people.

Also, -12?!?!?! Dang, that's cold!


----------



## Pnjw

smreine said:


> Don't laugh at me, but...I don't know how to swim. I also can't ride a bike.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty much useless.


Oh, you poor thing. Swimming is one of my favorite activities (not that I've been in a pool in a few years. Umm, I learned some critters like to get in the filters of the pools down here in Louisiana. Not cool. Not cool at all.) If the next house has a pool, I'll be hiring a pool boy to check the filter every day.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

RobertJCrane said:


> Agree. I want to get super mega uber wealthy so I can have my own indoor swimming pool (because it's been as low as -12 here this week). Love swimming.


YES! When I was able to swim regularly I was in the best shape of my life. And it didn't even feel like work 'cause I enjoyed it so much. I want one of these:










Hmm, I wonder how many book sales that would be?


----------



## 41413

I would love for someone to teach me how to swim. My hubs could probably do it (he's a very patient man), but that would require leaving the house to go to a swimming pool... Maybe once I'm rich enough to build an indoor pool.  Google tells me that they cost upwards of $20k, though, so that's...what, about fifteen thousand sales after taxes?

I actually did know how to ride a bike for a few months--my husband taught me when we got engaged. It was really embarrassing having to do all the "feet off the pedals while person pushes you around" thing at nineteen years old. But once I got pregnant, I completely lost balance again. I tried to rent a bike so I could ride around Copenhagen after my son was born, and I couldn't do it anymore.  Also a very embarrassing experience.


----------



## Honeybun

Rachel Schurig said:



> YES! When I was able to swim regularly I was in the best shape of my life. And it didn't even feel like work 'cause I enjoyed it so much. I want one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, I wonder how many book sales that would be?


YES!!! I have been wanting one of these for years! It's now on my todo list with positive thinking that the story sales will get me there. They are wicked expensive if you get all the bells and whistles but the upkeep is suppose to be soooo much more simple than a full size pool.


----------



## Romana Grimm

sarracannon said:


> I keep asking myself why the heck you're even a part of this thread. I've tried to stay nice, because I'm generally a pleasant person, but you're starting to become offensive. The point of the thread was to support each other through whatever we're going through with our weight loss/active lifestyle goals, not to judge others and constantly throw things in their face. I would try to take the time to educate you about PCOS, but I wonder if it's worth my time since you consider wikipedia to be a source of valuable knowledge on a medical subject.
> 
> The truth is that PCOS is extremely over-diagnosed. For some, it might be a lifestyle issue, just like diabetes, but that doesn't mean it isn't to be taken seriously. For others of us, we've been dealing with this disorder for most of our lives. I might have been fed too much sugar when I was younger, but when I was diagnosed with PCOS, I was in college and had a normal diet and was only 125 pounds. Definitely not overweight. Definitely not an over-eater. I won't continue to argue with you over this, because you just lost all respect from me and I don't care to discuss it any further with someone who has no sympathies or quite truthfully, tact.


Oh no, that's not what I wanted to say at all. D*mn me and my late-night posting! What I _meant _to say is, that (on the German wiki site) doctors seem to see a strong link between obesity and PCOS, which means that women who already *are* obese have a 50% higher rate of developing PCOS if they're genetically predisposed. It's just like you said, for some this means that PCOS is indeed a lifestyle disease which they wouldn't have developed if they'd lived healthier to begin with. But I never, ever meant to say that people who get sick without known cause are responsible for their fate, so I sincerely apologize for coming across as tactless.


----------



## Justawriter

So, I've been calorie counting for the past week and a half now, staying within a certain range and although I was down two pounds at my weigh-in on Friday, those two pounds are back and they brought along a friend, so am up three. It may just be normal day to day fluctuation, but what's interesting is that I'd kept my carbs fairly low, still more or less eating lower carb and limiting my starchy carbs to the morning. Except for the past few days. Although my calories are within my range, I've had more bread, wine, cheese, tortillas....all things I'd stayed away from when I was losing more quickly.  Maybe I'm more carb sensitive than the average person, which is a major bummer because I LOVE bread, and tortillas, etc. I also suspect that maybe the alcohol in the wine may be messing with the metabolism. Going to go no wine or starchy carbs (except for a bit at breakfast) and will see if that moves the needle back down.   I don't want to fall back into the old pattern I had of losing 2-3 pounds during the week only to put them back on over the weekend. I guess for me it's not just calories in, calories out, it's also the revenge of the carbs!


----------



## 60911

PamelaKelley said:


> So, I've been calorie counting for the past week and a half now, staying within a certain range and although I was down two pounds at my weigh-in on Friday, those two pounds are back and they brought along a friend, so am up three. It may just be normal day to day fluctuation, but what's interesting is that I'd kept my carbs fairly low, still more or less eating lower carb and limiting my starchy carbs to the morning. Except for the past few days. Although my calories are within my range, I've had more bread, wine, cheese, tortillas....all things I'd stayed away from when I was losing more quickly. Maybe I'm more carb sensitive than the average person, which is a major bummer because I LOVE bread, and tortillas, etc. I also suspect that maybe the alcohol in the wine may be messing with the metabolism. Going to go no wine or starchy carbs (except for a bit at breakfast) and will see if that moves the needle back down. I don't want to fall back into the old pattern I had of losing 2-3 pounds during the week only to put them back on over the weekend. I guess for me it's not just calories in, calories out, it's also the revenge of the carbs!


You know, I had the exact same thing happen last year, when I was in a really aggressive phase of weight loss. After a week or two of significant losses, all the sudden I had a week where I gained three or four pounds. There is definitely some fluctuation, sometimes unexplainable (to me, at least). It happened a few times last year, actually, but I'm glad to see you're not discouraged, because I got kind of down when it happened to me. I didn't think about carbs being part of the problem, not that I was eating that many of them then. Hang in there!


----------



## sarracannon

Pamela, hang in there! Weight can really fluctuate just depending on what you ate last night. It's the overall trend that's important. It could be the carbs? Or it could be just a weird week.

And speaking of eating last night...

OMG, the Melting Pot was so delicious. I totally pigged out, like a very bad girl. I had THREE cocktails and pretty much devoured everything in sight. It was such a great evening, though, and felt amazing to be out with my hubby without the baby for the first time. We both started feeling some anxiety about two hours into it, but a couple of quick texts reassuring us the baby was still sleeping made us feel a lot better. The scale, however, was my enemy this morning. I am up 3 pounds. My goal for this next week will be to try to get those 3 pounds back off!


----------



## Rachel Schurig

That up and down is frustrating, Pamela! Hang in there, you can do it! When you said "no wine" I cried a little for you 

Sara, that's awesome that you guys had such a wonderful time last night and I'm very impressed by your no guilt, put it behind you attitude. 3 pounds is a doable goal this week. 

We're celebrating my mom's bday today. I volunteered to cook so I could control the calories. I have low(er)-cal pulled pork going in the crock pot right now. Fingers crossed it tastes good!


----------



## NRWick

sarracannon said:


> Pamela, hang in there! Weight can really fluctuate just depending on what you ate last night. It's the overall trend that's important. It could be the carbs? Or it could be just a weird week.
> 
> And speaking of eating last night...
> 
> OMG, the Melting Pot was so delicious. I totally pigged out, like a very bad girl. I had THREE cocktails and pretty much devoured everything in sight. It was such a great evening, though, and felt amazing to be out with my hubby without the baby for the first time. We both started feeling some anxiety about two hours into it, but a couple of quick texts reassuring us the baby was still sleeping made us feel a lot better. The scale, however, was my enemy this morning. I am up 3 pounds. My goal for this next week will be to try to get those 3 pounds back off!


Sarra, is this the Melting Pot in KC? I live in Lenexa and now I really want to try this place.

Also, for those of you who check the scale every day, doesn't it make you crazy? I don't think I could do it. It would likely depress me. Pounds can fluctuate from day to day because of water weight, what you ate, muscle, etc. How do you use this as an accurate gauge? I'd rather check my weight every 1-2 weeks, but that's just me... (and not even something I actually do since I don't own a scale, but I would if I did.)

I'm having a hard time motivating because I've been so swamped with work and trying to get this book finished in time for the editor appointment, etc.


----------



## 41413

PamelaKelley said:


> So, I've been calorie counting for the past week and a half now, staying within a certain range and although I was down two pounds at my weigh-in on Friday, those two pounds are back and they brought along a friend, so am up three. It may just be normal day to day fluctuation, but what's interesting is that I'd kept my carbs fairly low, still more or less eating lower carb and limiting my starchy carbs to the morning. Except for the past few days. Although my calories are within my range, I've had more bread, wine, cheese, tortillas....all things I'd stayed away from when I was losing more quickly. Maybe I'm more carb sensitive than the average person, which is a major bummer because I LOVE bread, and tortillas, etc. I also suspect that maybe the alcohol in the wine may be messing with the metabolism. Going to go no wine or starchy carbs (except for a bit at breakfast) and will see if that moves the needle back down. I don't want to fall back into the old pattern I had of losing 2-3 pounds during the week only to put them back on over the weekend. I guess for me it's not just calories in, calories out, it's also the revenge of the carbs!


This is something that was explained to me secondhand by someone else, so take it with a grain of salt, but this is how I understand it:

Your (general "you", not just YOU, you) muscles and liver store a lot of glucose. The liver alone can hold a lot of glucose right after a meal--sometimes almost a quarter pound of it. If you go low carb, your glycogen supplies deplete fairly quickly as your body uses it up and doesn't have it replenished. Between that and water weight, you seem to lose a lot of weight immediately when starting a low carb diet, but it's really not like you're losing fat right off the bat. And as soon as you eat carbs again, your body thinks, "YAY! Glucose!", so your liver and muscles fill up their glycogen stores again.

I have heard that this is why going off a low carb diet seems to result in an immediate weight gain. It's not actually fat, since one pound of fat requires 3500 excess calories and I'm sure you didn't eat that in croissants this weekend. It's probably your glycogen stores refueling.

So...yes. It's very likely to be natural fluctuation, but it's also very frustrating.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I did my walking at 5.00 am. I prefer swimming also but have never owned a pool. For those with a yard you can get a pretty decent sized above ground pool in Costco for about $600.00 to $700.00. We were thinking of getting one for the dog. Our Saint Bernard is supposed to swim, but they were charging me $40.00 for half an hour. We found the Costco pool tempting, but it is only in season and we decided to move to California instead when we get the house sold. For humans we have two superb indoor, year round public pools. I will restart swimming when I lose a bit more. smreine,  not preaching, but please, please learn to swim it may save your life one day, and teach that baby to swim. My husband's brother drowned. 

About $20,000 sounds in the ball park for that swim in place pool. Swimming is great exercise. but I've heard from more than one source it's not the best for weight loss. Still I'd love my own private pool.


----------



## 41413

P.A. Woodburn said:


> smreine, not preaching, but please, please learn to swim it may save your life one day, and teach that baby to swim. My husband's brother drowned.


I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I appreciate your concern and don't think it's preachy at all. My son's getting enrolled in lessons this year.


----------



## Burrito Fart

Oh! I missed all of the PCOS talk! I've had it since I was younger WAY before I became the lard pat I am today. Gaining weight has only made it worse and unfortunately if you have PCOS gaining weight is just about the easiest thing on earth to do. Anyways, I am now on metformin and am exercising and eating a low glycemic index diet.  I should stick with this thread to try and stay motivated!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Wow, Victoria. How far do you swim and how often? Maybe I need to break out my suits immediately!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Sm, thank you, long before  it happened I met my husband. Glad that baby will be a swimmer!


----------



## sarracannon

N.R., we went to The Melting Pot here in Raleigh, NC. They have them all over the country. The food is AMAZING. I used to wait tables and worked at TMP in Nashville, TN for about 4 years and developed an addition, LOL. I go for special occasions because it's expensive, but oh so worth it. Highly recommended. 

S.M., thanks for that explanation about the body hanging on to glucose. It makes sense in that way and would definitely explain what happened with my weight gain this week. I honestly expected that not all of the weight I lost during the cleanse would stay off, because I knew I would add some sugar and cheese and bread and such back in to my diet.

Hot Dog Salad, Well, that's at least 3 of us in this thread with PCOS, so we should stick to encouraging each other! I am on 2000 mg a day of Metformin and also on Spironolactone. Unfortunately will be starting a 7 month round of Accutane coming up soon that will keep me needing to stay on a good diet. Low-glycemic is tough, but oh so worth it. I am trying to eat this way myself, but it's a daily struggle. I'm here for you if you need the support!!


----------



## sarracannon

And yay! S.M. on POI today!!! Congrats! I would pick up a copy, but I already have it. Maybe I'll buy it on my husband's account just to do my part in boosting you up.


----------



## Sapphire

smreine said:


> Don't laugh at me, but...I don't know how to swim. I also can't ride a bike.
> 
> Yeah, I'm pretty much useless.


I'm with you on the bike thing. I rode one as a kid, and then again in my 30s. Today, I can bearly balance. I wear a helmet and NEVER get on a narrow path. I have no problem with my balance doing anything else. I just can't master that bicycle. I wonder if there is a connection with swimming, now that I think about it. I do know how to swim, but I'm a terrible swimmer. I can't swim very far and I look ridiculous doing it, like a porpoise on land or something.


----------



## 41413

sarracannon said:


> And yay! S.M. on POI today!!! Congrats! I would pick up a copy, but I already have it. Maybe I'll buy it on my husband's account just to do my part in boosting you up.


Wow, I hadn't seen that! Thank you for pointing it out to me!


----------



## Justawriter

Hi Rob,
Thanks, I am trying not to let myself get discouraged. As much as I want to lose the weight ASAP, I know that slow and steady may be the way it goes, and I'm ok with that. I just keep telling myself as long as I am watching my calories and getting some exercise, the scale WILL eventually go down.  

Sarra,
Thanks! I bet the Melting Pot was amazing. I went to a similar place years ago in Boston with some friends and we had a ball, dipping everything in gooey cheese and then smooth, rich chocolate.  We had so much cheese and cream that it's actually when I first realized I might be lactose intolerant! It was worth it.

Rachel, 
Thanks for commiserating on the wine.   Thing is a 4oz serving is ridiculously small, more like a taste, so I was having 2 servings and just can't do that as often as I'd like. Will try and save it for the weekends...and maybe Thursday nights. 

Smreine,
Thank you for the great explanation. I heard some of that when I was doing Ideal Protein, but never explained so well as to why the weight comes back quickly. It makes sense.

Victoria,
Swimming really is great for weight loss and makes your whole body feel good. I haven't done much of it in years, even though the gym I go to has a pool. (I keep thinking someday I really need to try it out). I once lost 15-20 pounds over a Summer just by swimming a few times a week. I also had to walk a good mile to get to the pool, so that likely helped.

Smreine,
I'm sort of with you on the bike thing. I know how to ride, but apparently not very well. I had a bad bike accident years ago...and this thread is an appropriate place to mention it. I was about 15 or so and wanted a hot fudge sundae in the worst way. There was a fried seafood/soft serve ice-cream place right up the road from where I lived on Cape Cod. I was all set to walk up there, but then one of my brother's friends who was visiting told me to take his bike. He was all excited about his new bike and wanted me to try it. I tried it all right. I got my sundae and was pedaling home, bag in hand when suddenly the front of the bike stopped and the back of the bike went up in the air and I flew off. I landed on my face, broke my nose a little, and my foot went right through the spokes of the front wheel and into the bag of ice cream. I must have hit a patch of sand or something on the road. I walked home and my sister and brother and friends laughed at me....at first they thought I had strawberry sundae all over my face. Then they realized it was blood. It never hurt, it was just abrasions and a badly bumped nose, but my face looked pretty bad for awhile, like someone beat me up actually. So, I never did get my sundae and have been nervous around bikes ever since.


----------



## Burrito Fart

sarracannon said:


> N.R., we went to The Melting Pot here in Raleigh, NC. They have them all over the country. The food is AMAZING. I used to wait tables and worked at TMP in Nashville, TN for about 4 years and developed an addition, LOL. I go for special occasions because it's expensive, but oh so worth it. Highly recommended.
> 
> S.M., thanks for that explanation about the body hanging on to glucose. It makes sense in that way and would definitely explain what happened with my weight gain this week. I honestly expected that not all of the weight I lost during the cleanse would stay off, because I knew I would add some sugar and cheese and bread and such back in to my diet.
> 
> Hot Dog Salad, Well, that's at least 3 of us in this thread with PCOS, so we should stick to encouraging each other! I am on 2000 mg a day of Metformin and also on Spironolactone. Unfortunately will be starting a 7 month round of Accutane coming up soon that will keep me needing to stay on a good diet. Low-glycemic is tough, but oh so worth it. I am trying to eat this way myself, but it's a daily struggle. I'm here for you if you need the support!!


Thanks Sarra! I'm on 1500mg so far and I'm pretty certain she wants to get me up to 2000mg a day. That ought to be fun. lol My blood sugar is always normal but I have Insulin Resistance. I have had some success losing weight in the past low carbing but it's just WAY too hard for me. I have better luck sticking to a low glycemic index diet. So far I haven't had all that many of the skin issues that come along with PCOS but I do have a few. My hormones are nuts though. I really really have to get serious about losing weight because my husband and I want to have a baby(I'm almost 33 yikes!) and trying to with PCOS sucks. I need to lose at least 50lbs before they would probably even give me Clomid if losing weight doesn't get things going.


----------



## TexasGirl

I found the Girl Scout Cookies the husband failed to take to work.

Someone call a lawyer.


----------



## Becca Mills

TexasGirl said:


> I found the Girl Scout Cookies the husband failed to take to work.
> 
> Someone call a lawyer.


LOL!!!


----------



## sarracannon

Uh oh TexasGirl! I'd so kill him for that!!!

HotDogSalad: I'm here to offer a supportive ear if you ever need it. I struggled with infertility for years and went through a lot of different meds and treatments (all of which just made me gain more weight, which was tough). My doctor told us IVF was really our last shot, so we decided to take a few months off to lose some of the weight I'd put on with the other fertility meds. I started acupuncture and was working with a personal trainer. He turned me on to a fruit and veggie only cleanse for 40 days. I lost about 15 pounds and ate like a saint. I worked out every day. It was so tough, but I wanted to give myself the best possible chance for IVF success. We were scheduled to begin our cycle October 8th, but had to go in a couple days before for final tests before they ordered our meds. The nurse called back October 6th to say my cycle had been canceled. I was so confused until she finally spilled the beans. I was already pregnant! Med free (well, except I was still on Metformin). Diet, exercise, and acupuncture did the trick for me after all those years and all those failed medical cycles. It was truly a miracle for me. My sweet baby boy is now 7 months old and it was worth every minute of struggle. 

If you ever want to talk, I'm happy to listen and offer support. I know how tough it can be, but just know that it's not impossible and you can still have a healthy pregnancy. Losing weight is a great idea, though. It can help a lot, plus if you do end up having to do fertility treatments, you'll likely gain, so you want to start out as healthy as you can! Hang in there! We'll all be on this weight loss journey together!


----------



## Jnassise

I'm down 22 pounds from when I started Dec 20th - starting weight was 239 and I'm not down to 217.  Pleased with my progress so far but still have another 27 pounds to go to hit my target weight of 190.  I'm only slightly more active (walking once a day) but I cut out all processed foods, sugar, grains, and dairy from my diet.


----------



## 41413

Jnassise said:


> I'm down 22 pounds from when I started Dec 20th - starting weight was 239 and I'm not down to 217. Pleased with my progress so far but still have another 27 pounds to go to hit my target weight of 190. I'm only slightly more active (walking once a day) but I cut out all processed foods, sugar, grains, and dairy from my diet.


Wow, twenty-two pounds, well done! And welcome to the thread.  I feel like I need to reduce the dairy in my diet, but I'm just not ready to let heavy cream or cheese go. They are my biggest vice right now.



TexasGirl said:


> I found the Girl Scout Cookies the husband failed to take to work.
> 
> Someone call a lawyer.


Right there with you. My husband insisted on bringing home cookie dough from Papa Murphy's. He said it wouldn't be a problem because he'd get rid of it immediately. Two days later, you know what's still in my fridge? Cookie dough. And it's my lady time wherein chocolate chip cookie dough is nigh irresistible. ಠ_ಠ The man is out to get me.


----------



## CaseyHollingshead

I ate a lot of food today.


----------



## Caddy

I lost 1 pound this week. Total weight loss for January is 9 pounds. Total inches lost for January is 5 inches.
I am happy with that, as I am eating whatever foods I want, but stopping when I am full and only eating when I am hungry. I was about 80% successful at doing that.  On to February!


----------



## Becca Mills

Jnassise said:


> I'm down 22 pounds from when I started Dec 20th - starting weight was 239 and I'm not down to 217. Pleased with my progress so far but still have another 27 pounds to go to hit my target weight of 190. I'm only slightly more active (walking once a day) but I cut out all processed foods, sugar, grains, and dairy from my diet.


That's fantastic! Wow!


----------



## sarracannon

Way to go Caddy!!! 9 pounds is amazing. I like the idea of only eating until you aren't hungry. Are you eating slowly so you know when you are full? Or what guidelines are you following? It sounds so simple, yet it's so easy to eat past the point of satisfaction. At least for me. Especially if brownies are involved. 

Casey - LOL, what did you eat? 

Catie - way to go on not really gaining anything during your exams!!! .2 is nothing! Good job on getting back to the gym too. You're rocking it.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Some of you are seeing big losses. I don't think anything like that for me. I'm tightening up a bit and I saw the mail man drop a package on my doorstep. I guess it's my treadmill computer, desk thing. I got a real cheap one because we're planning to move and I don't need one more item to haul to California. 

I'm sort of leaving it outside the door like a Christmas surprise. Also when I open it I have to figure out how to hook it up. I did my Walmart six rounds this am.


----------



## Judi Coltman

Caddy said:


> I am eating whatever foods I want, but stopping when I am full and only eating when I am hungry. I was about 80% successful at doing that. On to February!


 That is great! That is what I am doing as well. That and actually eating only half of what is on my plate if I m at a restaurant. I'm down about 8 since Jan.1. I do, however, run (read: shuffle) and that is helping too. I like not cutting anything out. I'm not a beef eater but I do like cheese!

smreine - I don't have that monthly time to throw under the bus any more. . .now I just growl at anyone who threatens to take it from me.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I think I put my treadmill computer holder on upside down.
Back to the drawing board!


----------



## Victoria Champion

P.A. Woodburn said:


> I think I put my treadmill computer holder on upside down.
> Back to the drawing board!


Whoops!


----------



## Jnassise

Thanks all.  Down two 1/2 more pounds as of this morning.  24.5 total loss so far.  Weird thing is where I once got shaky if I didn't eat every three hours, now I'm forgetting to eat!  I have to be sure to have lunch and dinner or I'll go til 9pm before I get hungry.


----------



## Becca Mills

Jnassise said:


> Thanks all. Down two 1/2 more pounds as of this morning. 24.5 total loss so far. Weird thing is where I once got shaky if I didn't eat every three hours, now I'm forgetting to eat! I have to be sure to have lunch and dinner or I'll go til 9pm before I get hungry.


Congrats, Jnassise! My Mom always used to say your "stomach shrinks" if you diet. Maybe there's something to that!


----------



## Becca Mills

A good news/bad news day. Bad news: my sciatic flared up really badly last night. The pain was bad enough that I actually didn't sleep at all. Major bummer. The improvement had sort of stopped in the last two weeks. Being back to teaching and much more active is definitely challenging. But it was still pretty workable, if I was careful. It was so much better than when the problem first appeared, which was before Christmas.

How it is right now? Not workable. So I have vicodin for now and will start another round of steroids tomorrow to try to bring the nerve inflammation back down again. After that, a spinal steroid injection to try to knock the inflammation down for good. If that doesn't do the trick permanently (which apparently it does for some people), I'll have to decide between managing this as a chronic problem and surgery to clear out the herniated disk debris.

Hope that wasn't TMI.

Anyway, I'm upset that it's gotten worse, and I'm very tired of being in pain. The vicodin's helping, though. 

On to the good news. So, my weight crept up some more when I weighed yesterday, and I was surprised because I'd been pretty good following our houseguest's departure a week ago. What the heck? I was wondering if I'd somehow shifted my metabolism to ultra-slow.

I went to the doctor's office tonight and, as usual, they popped me on the scale. It said 228 something, and that was with my coat and snow boots on. On Monday, my home scale said 231.6. In the morning. Naked. No coffee. Having just gotten a haircut. (Okay, I'm kidding about the haircut part.) So I thought,_ Maybe my home scale is broken_. I chose the scale I have because it was the top-rated one in _Consumer Reports _a few years ago, but things do break. So I came home and examined it. What do you know: there are actual directions on the back! Apparently if you move it, you have to reset it. I hadn't been doing that. So I reset it and weighed myself ... 225!

So there you go: over the last week and a day, I've "lost" 6.6 pounds. The big number is due to scale error over the preceding weeks, but hey, it sounds pretty cool to claim you've been losing almost a pound a day.


----------



## williamvw

Jnassise said:


> Thanks all. Down two 1/2 more pounds as of this morning. 24.5 total loss so far. Weird thing is where I once got shaky if I didn't eat every three hours, now I'm forgetting to eat! I have to be sure to have lunch and dinner or I'll go til 9pm before I get hungry.


If you read "Wheat Belly," you'll learn about how wheat and gluten put you on a carb cycle that has you craving another fix every two hours after the last "hit" wears off. I'm coming to see that this has a lot to do with why we crave mid-morning and mid-afternoon snacks that, not so coincidentally, are usually heavy on carbs. You're totally rocking the system, man -- way to go!


----------



## sarracannon

Becca - That's fantastic!! Well, not about the pain. That totally bites . But the weight loss! Seriously, finding out your scale is wrong and you're actually thinner than you thought is like finding a $50 bill in your jeans you forgot you had. haha! Way to go!! I will be thinking of you and hoping this solution works permanently and there's no need for surgery. 

Jn. Grats on your weight loss as well! It's so awesome to see such encouraging numbers on here. Love it!


----------



## Jnassise

Williamvw - Just finished that book last week!  Another good one that I found very eye-opening was The Paleo Solution by Robb Wolf. 

Becca and Sarra - Thanks!


----------



## Becca Mills

sarracannon said:


> Becca - That's fantastic!! Well, not about the pain. That totally bites . But the weight loss! Seriously, finding out your scale is wrong and you're actually thinner than you thought is like finding a $50 bill in your jeans you forgot you had. haha! Way to go!! I will be thinking of you and hoping this solution works permanently and there's no need for surgery.


Thanks, Sarra. 

You're so right about the $50 bill analogy ... I thought the same thing! Well, I was thinking more of a $20 bill, but clearly I was undervaluing.


----------



## 60911

I did really awesome on Monday, exercise and diet, but then my wife left town yesterday for a business trip and (coincidentally?) bought a giant package of Little Debbie Oatmeal Snack Cakes leering at me. Blatant provocation!

The good news is I at least seem to be maintaining. This is the first week I've ever skipped grocery shopping and it would be better having more healthy alternatives about.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Becca, that is super cool about the scale.


----------



## sarracannon

RobertJCrane said:


> This is the first week I've ever skipped grocery shopping and it would be better having more healthy alternatives about.


yeah, I think this is a key ingredient to success. The times I mess up most with my diet are when I don't have anything healthy in the house and am running late (as always) and it's just so much easier to eat out than to go grocery shopping and come home to cook. Planning ahead is key! Hmm... which makes me wonder what I'm going to make tonight for dinner. Panic!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

sarracannon said:


> Planning ahead is key! Hmm... which makes me wonder what I'm going to make tonight for dinner. Panic!


This is so true and is my Achilles heel. Sometimes simple things like pre-slicing up fruit and vegtables to snack on in the fridge can be a life saver - but do I ever do this? Rarely. Anyway, down another pound - 8 total. I'm determined to start walking again in the mornings. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Becca Mills

Victoria Champion said:


> Becca, that is super cool about the scale.


Isn't it? I'm still tickled.


----------



## 41413

sarracannon said:


> yeah, I think this is a key ingredient to success. The times I mess up most with my diet are when I don't have anything healthy in the house and am running late (as always) and it's just so much easier to eat out than to go grocery shopping and come home to cook. Planning ahead is key! Hmm... which makes me wonder what I'm going to make tonight for dinner. Panic!


I feel like this is the #1 contributor to diet problems, really--lack of time. Sure, you CAN prepare healthy food in advance, if you have the time to plan and shop and cook. But who has the time for everything that entails, especially when you have young kids? We all really need a dedicated spouse who can run the house and worry about these things for us. Indentured servants are too expensive. 

I got out of the house for an overnight trip with the hubs! We saw Muse in concert, and it was AWESOME. And even though we went to Lucille's Smokehouse Barbecue beforehand, I did not eat a single one of the sugar-encrusted biscuits they put on the table with honey butter.  Okay, so I might have nibbled at my husband's biscuit a little, but it doesn't count if you don't eat the whole thing.


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> I feel like this is the #1 contributor to diet problems, really--lack of time. Sure, you CAN prepare healthy food in advance, if you have the time to plan and shop and cook. But who has the time for everything that entails, especially when you have young kids? We all really need a dedicated spouse who can run the house and worry about these things for us. Indentured servants are too expensive.
> 
> I got out of the house for an overnight trip with the hubs! We saw Muse in concert, and it was AWESOME. And even though we went to Lucille's Smokehouse Barbecue beforehand, I did not eat a single one of the sugar-encrusted biscuits they put on the table with honey butter.  Okay, so I might have nibbled at my husband's biscuit a little, but it doesn't count if you don't eat the whole thing.


That sounds wonderful! So glad you got some time off and got to spend one-on-one time with your spouse. So rejuvenating.

The thing about time could not be more true. So many of our internal expectations of what family life, diet, parenting, entertaining, etc. should be like are based on the days when many more women were homemakers. When both spouses work and have to do that stuff too? Well, no wonder life gets stressful. Something's got to slide, and for most families, it can't be what generates income.

I'm amazed, for instance, at how little adults-only socializing we do, compared to when we were students. We just don't have time, and neither does anyone else.


----------



## sarracannon

SM, sounds like you had an amazing date weekend! So awesome! And I totally agree - it doesn't count if you only nibbled on a piece of a biscuit .

Becca - this is something my husband and I discuss a lot since we had our son. I keep placing expectations on myself about housekeeping and being a full time stay-at-home mom while also writing and trying to lose weight and be healthy and everything else. He constantly reminds me that I have to be easier on myself because it's like having two full-time jobs, so I can't expect to be super mom all the time and still try to publish 6 books a year.

I see other people (here on KB and everywhere it seems) hitting the NYT bestseller list and making movie deals and hitting Amazon Top 100 and I start to feel really down on myself, but then I have to remind myself that this isn't a race. I have to just start where I am and do the best I can to achieve my goals. It's going to be OK if I don't hit the Amazon Top 100 this year. It is!

On a good note, I have been cooking healthy meals most of this week and trying to up my steps to 11,000 a day. I tried to hold off until Sunday to weigh myself, but I couldn't resist and stepped on the scale today. I was down 2 lbs, so that means I've almost lost the 3 I put back on last week, haha! Hey, it's better than nothing. I'll take it!

How is everyone's week going? Almost the weekend!!


----------



## 60911

This hasn't been a good week for the diet, but I think part of the problem is that I've been trying to get back below my pre-holiday weight gain, so I haven't been doing my regular weigh-ins. This is not helping. So, it's time for me to start standing in the truth of where I'm actually sitting for my weight (not that it's horrible, I just want to be about eight pounds lighter RIGHT NOW...). Anyway, I had preplanned a little birthday weekend debauchery (a couple meals out, etc) so I'll be back on the healthy eating after my next grocery trip but the good news is I've been doing better with the exercise.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

sarracannon said:


> On a good note, I have been cooking healthy meals most of this week and trying to up my steps to 11,000 a day. I tried to hold off until Sunday to weigh myself, but I couldn't resist and stepped on the scale today. I was down 2 lbs, so that means I've almost lost the 3 I put back on last week, haha! Hey, it's better than nothing. I'll take it!
> 
> How is everyone's week going? Almost the weekend!!


Awesome! I'm very impressed by your ability to get right back with it after a cleanse. I think if I did a cleanse like that I'd be off the rails completely for at least two weeks!

I'm having a rough time today. The diet and exercise has been going great and I've been feeling good, but I've been having a very hard time actually writing. Today I realized that the two things are very related. In my mind, sitting down for a monster writing session means being able to eat or drink whatever I want to get through it. I can't do that anymore. And when I diet I think about food SO much. It feels like there isn't enough room in my brain to think about food and think about the writing stuff. Sigh.


----------



## 41413

Rachel Schurig said:


> I'm having a rough time today. The diet and exercise has been going great and I've been feeling good, but I've been having a very hard time actually writing. Today I realized that the two things are very related. In my mind, sitting down for a monster writing session means being able to eat or drink whatever I want to get through it. I can't do that anymore. And when I diet I think about food SO much. It feels like there isn't enough room in my brain to think about food and think about the writing stuff. Sigh.


I know those feels. I can drink a gallon of fluid and eat my weight in nuts and cheese on a writing sprint day. At least I don't do it with jelly bellies anymore...

Chewing gum might help.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

smreine said:


> I know those feels. I can drink a gallon of fluid and eat my weight in nuts and cheese on a writing sprint day. At least I don't do it with jelly bellies anymore...
> 
> Chewing gum might help.


Well now I want cheese and nuts! AND jelly bellies... 

The biggest trigger for me is full sugar Coke. I could mainline that stuff when I'm writing.

I chewed my way through an entire tin of altoids in the last two days. I might try gum next.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Rachel Schurig said:


> Well now I want cheese and nuts! AND jelly bellies...
> 
> The biggest trigger for me is full sugar Coke. I could mainline that stuff when I'm writing.
> 
> I chewed my way through an entire tin of altoids in the last two days. I might try gum next.


I snack on chocolate chips (the kind for baking) and after just a few of those (~5) it kills my desire to snack for a long while.


----------



## Becca Mills

sarracannon said:


> Becca - this is something my husband and I discuss a lot since we had our son. I keep placing expectations on myself about housekeeping and being a full time stay-at-home mom while also writing and trying to lose weight and be healthy and everything else. He constantly reminds me that I have to be easier on myself because it's like having two full-time jobs, so I can't expect to be super mom all the time and still try to publish 6 books a year.
> 
> I see other people (here on KB and everywhere it seems) hitting the NYT bestseller list and making movie deals and hitting Amazon Top 100 and I start to feel really down on myself, but then I have to remind myself that this isn't a race. I have to just start where I am and do the best I can to achieve my goals. It's going to be OK if I don't hit the Amazon Top 100 this year. It is!


I think you're wonderfully productive, Sarra! You've written so many books, and they're so well received! Seems to me like you're producing quality and quantity -- the magic combo. I sure as heck couldn't do that while also being a full-time Mom. As for the housekeeping, well, that's one thing I let slide. I try to keep my own space neat, because it depresses me if it isn't, and a few other things that really bug me, and the rest I just let go.



sarracannon said:


> On a good note, I have been cooking healthy meals most of this week and trying to up my steps to 11,000 a day. I tried to hold off until Sunday to weigh myself, but I couldn't resist and stepped on the scale today. I was down 2 lbs, so that means I've almost lost the 3 I put back on last week, haha! Hey, it's better than nothing. I'll take it!


Yet more success! I think it's amazing that you pulled off that cleanse, and then to only gain three pounds after, and *then* to take two off again right away ... that's just great.


----------



## Becca Mills

RobertJCrane said:


> This hasn't been a good week for the diet, but I think part of the problem is that I've been trying to get back below my pre-holiday weight gain, so I haven't been doing my regular weigh-ins.


Heh. I think only a fellow dieter would fully understand the logic of not wanting to get on the scale because you're trying to lose weight.  Great that the exercise is going well ... that will help!


----------



## Pnjw

Oh gee, the munching while writing thing is so me. I've compensated by allowing myself to eat as much fruit or veggies as I like while doing the marathon writing. And Diet Coke (Shh, don't judge me...I know it's awful stuff, blah, blah, whatever). Luckily it's strawberry season here and I can eat my weight in those, then I'm super full.

Good news, I lost four pounds my first week. I know next week will _not_ be that great. It never is. Plus I just celebrated with chips and hummus. Not the worst thing I could eat, but...

I also managed 3k words yesterday. Woot! I'm in for another season now.


----------



## sarracannon

A sincere thank you to you guys for being so supportive. It took me so long to get Book 6 in my series out that I've been really hard on myself for many months now. I've been hard on myself about the weight for a lot longer than a few months . It means so much to have you all cheering me on.

Rachel, I completely relate to what you're saying. For those of us who truly love food (and possibly often tie it to our happiness and emotions), it takes a lot of brain space to dedicate ourselves to dieting. Plus, I totally have the habit of eating when I write. For me, it's always been sweet tea or coffee with lots of sugar and cream and candy like junior mints or jelly beans or skittles or something terrible and delicious. Haha. I've been trying my best to stick to lots of water. I am really enjoying sparkling water with lime and lemon, because it kind of tricks my brain into thinking I'm drinking soda.

I think for me, it's also a motivation thing. Motivation and dedication takes energy, so to motivate myself to write a lot means not having the energy to motivate myself to exercise and eat right. Or vice versa. It's very difficult for me to motivate myself to 'do it all'. This may sound pathetic, but it's just plain honesty.

Robert - when is your bday?

Deanna - great job on the weight loss! Hummus and chips is so good. Were they pita chips? So love those!! Definitely not the worst choice in terms of snacks.

Rachel - hang in there! We're in this together!


----------



## blaine

What a great idea! I need to drop 30 more pounds. I started January 1 and have dropped 4. Although that is painfully slow, it hopefully means I will hit my goal this year. I walk for 30 minutes 4 times a week, faithfully. I do an absolutely pathetic 20 bicep curls, with 3 lb. weights. And I have limited myself to one really decadent piece of cake a week. Oh well, slow and steady wins the race. I weigh myself on Saturday morning.


----------



## Becca Mills

sarracannon said:


> A sincere thank you to you guys for being so supportive. It took me so long to get Book 6 in my series out that I've been really hard on myself for many months now.


Sarra, repeat after me: "I have written six books! SIX ENTIRE BOOKS!" 

Seriously, it's only this crazy new world of indie possibility that makes that figure seem anything less than miraculously productive.

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sarracannon

Welcome Blaine!

Becca - Feel free to move in with me and repeat these things to me every morning when I wake up! Haha. I know you're right! Why do we always feel that it isn't enough??


----------



## 60911

sarracannon said:


> I think for me, it's also a motivation thing. Motivation and dedication takes energy, so to motivate myself to write a lot means not having the energy to motivate myself to exercise and eat right. Or vice versa. It's very difficult for me to motivate myself to 'do it all'. This may sound pathetic, but it's just plain honesty.


I totally understand this and for me it goes hand in hand with the planning/time issue. I try to cook for the family at least three times per week when I'm dieting so I have a lot of healthy food around. When I'm in crunch mode, the cooking and exercise slip first (goes with the motivation), then the healthy eating goes next because there's nothing healthy to eat after a little while, and then the guilt, and then oy...



> Robert - when is your bday?


It was today. The big 3-2.


----------



## Victoria Champion

RobertJCrane said:


> It was today. The big 3-2.


Happy Birthday


----------



## 41413

Happy birthday, RJC! Thirty-two years of sheer awesomeness!  

And welcome, Blaine!


----------



## Justawriter

Becca Mills said:


> Heh. I think only a fellow dieter would fully understand the logic of not wanting to get on the scale because you're trying to lose weight.  Great that the exercise is going well ... that will help!


Happy Birthday Rob!!

I understand this mindset right now too. Started the week off well, then went out to dinner on Wednesday and had an extra glass of wine. Was going to go to the gym last night but got a phone call to meet up for a drink after work....after going out to lunch at Panera. Am supposed to weigh-in today, but the scale is up two pounds, meaning I've lost a week.  Back on track today....now I know I can't have as much bread or wine as I did this week and expect to lose weight. Sigh...

Deanna, congrats on the loss!

Welcome Blaine!

Happy Friday all.


----------



## 60911

Thanks, all! There were a lot of years when it wasn't sheer awesomeness (High School, ugh) but I can honestly say that this has been the best year of my life. And there were some pretty damned awesome ones before that.


----------



## Sapphire

It was today. The big 3-2. 
[/quote]
Happy Birthday, Robert! The best is yet to come. Don't tell anyone (especially me) but I am more than twice your age, and I discovered a wonderful freedom that comes at a certain age.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Happy birthday, Robert. I'm also more than twice your age. How wonderful to be so young and climbing up the success ladder with your writing career. Don't eat too much cake!


----------



## 41413

I think you have many, many awesome years ahead of you, Robert. 

How's everyone doing today? I've been at the treadmill desk all morning, but I've been enthusiastically dancing to Lady Gaga too much to actually get writing done. Heh.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Happy day after your birthday, Robert! I'm so glad you've had such an amazing year 

I'm VERY proud of myself today. After my whiney post yesterday I kind of had a meltdown and decided I was going to eat whatever I wanted and restart my diet after the book is done/after I've finished packing/after I'm in the new house/after my vacay. So I ate a bunch of nuts and beef jerky and cheese and drank some sugary iced tea, fully resigned to being "off the diet." 

But THEN I remembered how good I'd been feeling, and how easy it is to find something new to be the start-over point (there's ALWAYS something! A holiday, a trip, a book to write. I'm an EXPERT at finding an excuse to quit and start again "after") and I decided I wasn't ready to throw in the towel. So I tracked everything I ate, realized it wasn't too bad, and planned a dinner that wouldn't put me over my daily points.

And this morning I was down another 3.5! That's a total of just over 8 since I started. I'm soooo happy I didn't give up!

I'm sure there will be times over the next few weeks of trying to pack my house and settle somewhere new that I won't be as "on" or committed, and that's fine. If I can manage to get rid of the all or nothing mindset, I will be so much happier and healthier.

Thanks everyone for your encouragement


----------



## Rachel Schurig

sarracannon said:


> Rachel, I completely relate to what you're saying. For those of us who truly love food (and possibly often tie it to our happiness and emotions), it takes a lot of brain space to dedicate ourselves to dieting. Plus, I totally have the habit of eating when I write. For me, it's always been sweet tea or coffee with lots of sugar and cream and candy like junior mints or jelly beans or skittles or something terrible and delicious. Haha. I've been trying my best to stick to lots of water. I am really enjoying sparkling water with lime and lemon, because it kind of tricks my brain into thinking I'm drinking soda.
> 
> I think for me, it's also a motivation thing. Motivation and dedication takes energy, so to motivate myself to write a lot means not having the energy to motivate myself to exercise and eat right. Or vice versa. It's very difficult for me to motivate myself to 'do it all'. This may sound pathetic, but it's just plain honesty.


I completely agree, Sarra, both about the motivation and the brain space. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## Pnjw

Happy Birthday, Robert! I celebrated by eating pizza for you.  I'm kinda off the rails today. But like Rachel said, anytime is a good time to start over.

Rachel, good for you! It is easy to find excuses to not do something. Glad you're back on track.


----------



## sarracannon

Happy Bday Robert! Sorry I missed it yesterday, but in my opinion, we all deserve a bday week. I turned 36 this year, so we are relatively close in age. I'm loving my thirties, to be honest. I think this past year was the best year of my life, too. I didn't get as much writing done as I wanted, but I had a baby and he's pure awesome. Hope your day was amazing and wishing you many more 'best' years coming up.

Rachel, I'm so impressed! It's so easy to keep cheating once you've already cheated. You did awesome and are definitely seeing great results.

Deanna, pizza sounds so good right now.  It's a great weekend food. And speaking of the weekend, super bowl weekend is always a hard weekend to eat healthy. We're avoiding any big parties, but will still be watching the game. I think I'm going to stock up on some healthy snacks like cut veggies with ranch and hummus instead of going for the norms like fried chicken and brownies . haha.

SM - Haha, dancing to Lady Gaga while on the treadmill? You must be a hell of a lot more coordinated than I am! Sounds like fun.  I've GOT to get myself to Jazzercise. I'm not super coordinated and probably look ridiculous trying to follow the dancing, but it's so much fun.

Writing-wise and promo-wise, I am making some moves to step up my game in the coming months. I'm very nervous, but also excited. My biggest challenge is going to be finding balance between the writing, marketing, mommyhood, eating right and exercising. It's great that my husband is on board with the walking, because our afternoon walks are now the bulk of our time together. Someday I dream of him being able to quit his job and become a full-time employee of my publishing co. See? Time to add another unrealistic expectation to my ticker. LOL.

Have a great weekend everyone! I'm weighing in on Sunday and hoping to see at least a couple pounds gone.


----------



## 41413

sarracannon said:


> Writing-wise and promo-wise, I am making some moves to step up my game in the coming months. I'm very nervous, but also excited. My biggest challenge is going to be finding balance between the writing, marketing, mommyhood, eating right and exercising. It's great that my husband is on board with the walking, because our afternoon walks are now the bulk of our time together. Someday I dream of him being able to quit his job and become a full-time employee of my publishing co. See? Time to add another unrealistic expectation to my ticker. LOL.


What do you have in mind? New series?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

smreine said:


> What do you have in mind? New series?


I empathise, Rachel. We are getting our house ready to market and then move from Wa to Ca. I'm not looking forward to the process at all--would just like it to be over with. I am looking forward to the warmer climate and new adventure. I've done bigger moves, but had youth on my side. I'm using Ca as an incentive. I can't go to Ca fat. I'll be wearing fewer clothes and swimming--need to look my best.


----------



## TexasGirl

I took a serious tumble off the treadmill yesterday and today I'm super sore. Pulled at least three muscles. 

But I got back on today for another 2.5 miles. Back on the ol' horse.

I've burned a lot of calories on that thing. You'd think after four weeks of it, I'd have lost at least one pound.

Alas.


----------



## Becca Mills

TexasGirl said:


> I took a serious tumble off the treadmill yesterday and today I'm super sore. Pulled at least three muscles.


Oh no! I'm glad you weren't seriously hurt, Deanna, but that sounds bad enough! 

Rachel, such a great job putting the breaks on that toss-in-the-towel impulse. I know that's really, really, REALLY hard to do. The 3.5 pounds is a just reward!

Pamela, I have so many strings of days like the ones you described. It doesn't seem fair thatnsuch little slips should add up so much, does it? 

Robert, belated happy happy!


----------



## sarracannon

SM - yes! Well, 2 new series! Or 3. I am starting an adult romance pen name with books I wrote before I started writing YA. I am going to promote some and try out KDP select, so we'll see. I probably will not openly advertise that this is me because the writing is SO different. 

I am also writing an NA contemp romance. Yes, sort of jumping on the bandwagon, so to speak. Still, it's a genre I'm interested in and I think the rough draft is going really well. It's definitely been fun to write something different. I will publish this under my current pen name. Right after that, I'm starting another paranormal series. This time zombies and witches. It's a book I also wrote before I started self-pubbing, so it just needs editing (I hope). I'm going to try out some blog tours and cover reveals with both of these books, so we'll see if that pans out. I've also just hired a PR/Marketing person on a 3 month trial basis, so we'll see if it ends up worth the money. I'm scared. It's not a huge investment, but anything feels big, you know? 

I also paid more for my zombie cover than I ever thought I would. It's so worth it, because it's unreal amazing. But it's more investment. So yeah, scary! I plan to alternate NA and YA paranormal all year. My goal is at least 4 new books plus the old romances, but I really am secretly hoping for 6. Not that you probably wanted to know all that, but I tend to overshare, haha. I'm nervous but excited and totally ready to kick things up a notch.

OMG, also am doing a NaNo WriMo webinar Feb. 18th with THE Hugh Howey. No idea how I got asked to do this with someone so famous, but I'm taking the opportunity and running with it. I really hope I can lose at least 5 more pounds by then (so the webcam can add it back on). 

P.A. - the Cali move sounds like awesome motivation. You can do this! When is the move?

TexasGirl - (wait, do we have 2 Deanna's now on this thread? Mind if I just call you TexasGirl? It's too cute.) OMG, are you okay


----------



## the quiet one

sarracannon said:


> OMG, also am doing a NaNo WriMo webinar Feb. 18th with THE Hugh Howey. No idea how I got asked to do this with someone so famous, but I'm taking the opportunity and running with it


More details, please!


----------



## sarracannon

It's part of their Now what? months that they are doing for the first time. Basically, NaNo is extending into January and February to help participants figure out what options they have for polishing and publishing the novels they wrote in November. Here is a link to their "Now What?" page. http://www.nanowrimo.org/en/now-what-months

Hugh and I will both be available via webinar to answer questions about self-publishing. I think it's going to start on the 18th at 5:30 pm EST. Hmm. I need to double check time zone, though. I am both incredibly excited and incredibly nervous. I feel certain no one will actually be there to hear from little ol' me, but I am hoping I will still manage to come off cute and intelligent, which will then make everyone want to download my books. 

Basically, a good friend of my critique partner had heard about my success self-publishing and asked if I would write a blog post about my journey for the OLL blog. I wrote it way back in maybe October? Or possibly earlier? As those in charge at OLL/ NaNo read the blog, they said they were inspired and wanted to move the post to after NaNo so it would inspire others to look at self-publishing. Then, somehow that turned into an invite from the executive director to do this webinar. I don't feel worthy! Such a cool opportunity, though!


----------



## 41413

sarracannon said:


> SM - yes! Well, 2 new series! Or 3. I am starting an adult romance pen name with books I wrote before I started writing YA. I am going to promote some and try out KDP select, so we'll see. I probably will not openly advertise that this is me because the writing is SO different.
> 
> I am also writing an NA contemp romance. Yes, sort of jumping on the bandwagon, so to speak. Still, it's a genre I'm interested in and I think the rough draft is going really well. It's definitely been fun to write something different. I will publish this under my current pen name. Right after that, I'm starting another paranormal series. This time zombies and witches. It's a book I also wrote before I started self-pubbing, so it just needs editing (I hope). I'm going to try out some blog tours and cover reveals with both of these books, so we'll see if that pans out. I've also just hired a PR/Marketing person on a 3 month trial basis, so we'll see if it ends up worth the money. I'm scared. It's not a huge investment, but anything feels big, you know?
> 
> I also paid more for my zombie cover than I ever thought I would. It's so worth it, because it's unreal amazing. But it's more investment. So yeah, scary! I plan to alternate NA and YA paranormal all year. My goal is at least 4 new books plus the old romances, but I really am secretly hoping for 6. Not that you probably wanted to know all that, but I tend to overshare, haha. I'm nervous but excited and totally ready to kick things up a notch.


Sounds like a plan.  If I can make a suggestion about your adult romances--I'd publish those as Sarra Cannon, too. I've watched (okay, stalked) a lot of writers trying out different genres under various pen names, only to end up with the mess of trying to consolidate pseudonyms later when one name takes off and others don't, and I suspect your existing readers would probably like your romances as much as what you already have written. It's really hard starting a new name. Select can be titchy. You've got a good thing going as Sarra Cannon, so you might as well capitalize on that audience.

I hope your NA romance does well. It's worked for people like KA Tucker, HM Ward, and many others branching off of YA paranormal, so obviously there's something there. I bet you'll kick ass at it.


----------



## the quiet one

That's fantastic, Sarra! Marking my calendar to make sure I'm able to be part of it.



sarracannon said:


> I feel certain no one will actually be there to hear from little ol' me, but I am hoping I will still manage to come off cute and intelligent, which will then make everyone want to download my books.


I disagree with the first point, but suspect the rest will happen as you suggest.


----------



## TexasGirl

sarracannon said:


> TexasGirl - (wait, do we have 2 Deanna's now on this thread? Mind if I just call you TexasGirl? It's too cute.) OMG, are you okay


Yes, Deanna Chase is the first and best Deanna.  I'm good with TexasGirl.


----------



## Becca Mills

Sarra, your publication plans are so impressive, and I'm curious to hear what it's like to work with a PR/marketing person ... what a great idea. The Webinar is going to be amazing. 

ETA: All Deannas are made of awesome.


----------



## sarracannon

Hehe, TexasGirl, I think you are both equally the best! 

Alex - thank you! I really hope you're right! I have this terrible fear I'm going to just babble incoherently.

SM - I totally get what you're saying. I think it's fear, in some ways. The adult romance is so totally different from my current writing style. I'm talking, the book was written specifically for Silhouette/ Harlequin Desire back in the day and they rejected it so I shelved it. The other is a novella jewel heist romance. While I think (hope) there will be a lot of crossover with my NA, I worry that current fans wouldn't like the melodrama of the Harlequin style romance? I'm not sure! You're giving me something to think about, though. I'm just such a wimp. I was even originally going to go with a pen name for the NA since it's steamier than my very tame YA, but finally decided to keep my name. I love being in control of all the decisions in my career, but sometimes there is a lot of pressure put on making the 'best' decisions.

And thank you for the kick *ss comment/encouragement. I hope you're right. I worry sometimes that people will just roll their eyes and say "another YA paranormal author writing NA? Sheesh!" Of course, I worry too much in general.  I figure as long as I'm enjoying what I write and being good to my fans, I'm on the right track.


----------



## sarracannon

Thanks Becca! I dream big, but don't always deliver. I'm hoping this year will be the exception. If I can manage to publish 4-6 new books AND lose 40 pounds this year, I'll be so happy I won't even know whose life this is, lol.


----------



## Becca Mills

sarracannon said:


> Thanks Becca! I dream big, but don't always deliver. I'm hoping this year will be the exception. If I can manage to publish 4-6 new books AND lose 40 pounds this year, I'll be so happy I won't even know whose life this is, lol.


Just think of it as 7-10 pounds per book ... doesn't sound too bad, eh? 

(Wouldn't work for me: if I get two books out this year, I'll be amazed, and 35 pounds per book doesn't sound so doable!  )


----------



## 41413

sarracannon said:


> SM - I totally get what you're saying. I think it's fear, in some ways. The adult romance is so totally different from my current writing style. I'm talking, the book was written specifically for Silhouette/ Harlequin Desire back in the day and they rejected it so I shelved it. The other is a novella jewel heist romance. While I think (hope) there will be a lot of crossover with my NA, I worry that current fans wouldn't like the melodrama of the Harlequin style romance? I'm not sure! You're giving me something to think about, though. I'm just such a wimp. I was even originally going to go with a pen name for the NA since it's steamier than my very tame YA, but finally decided to keep my name. I love being in control of all the decisions in my career, but sometimes there is a lot of pressure put on making the 'best' decisions.
> 
> And thank you for the kick *ss comment/encouragement. I hope you're right. I worry sometimes that people will just roll their eyes and say "another YA paranormal author writing NA? Sheesh!" Of course, I worry too much in general. I figure as long as I'm enjoying what I write and being good to my fans, I'm on the right track.


What's the worst that happens with your romances? Nobody buys them? That can happen with either name (though it's less likely as Sarra Cannon). They'll remain a distinct entity from your existing work either way--there's not a huge amount of crossover between even closely-tied series, in my experience. Your readers who enjoy romances will pick them up. Others won't. The world continues to spin. And the best that could happen is that the books really take off and increased exposure does great things for your entire backlist!

I just really think there's a lot of overlap between lovers of YA PNR and romance. Food for thought. You're a smart cookie, you'll do what's right for you.


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> What's the worst that happens with your romances? Nobody buys them? That can happen with either name (though it's less likely as Sarra Cannon). They'll remain a distinct entity from your existing work either way--there's not a huge amount of crossover between even closely-tied series, in my experience. Your readers who enjoy romances will pick them up. Others won't. The world continues to spin. And the best that could happen is that the books really take off and increased exposure does great things for your entire backlist!
> 
> I just really think there's a lot of overlap between lovers of YA PNR and romance. Food for thought. You're a smart cookie, you'll do what's right for you.


Speaking from my experience, I write series in two genres that seemed to me like they'd have some overlap - traditional epic fantasy and urban fantasy (with a paranormal/scifi twist). My biggest seller was the UF, and the audience is mostly women aged 14-40. The epic fantasy has an audience that's mostly dudes in their twenties and thirties. I realized after I'd released a couple books in the UF that I probably should have used a pen name (I didn't because I wanted MY name on the cover, like the egomaniac I am) but it turned out surprisingly well. I started having women telling me that they'd never read an epic fantasy in their lives but they tried it and got hooked, and as a result it drove my sales. Our fans are fairly savvy (most, not all) and as long as you label it properly and make every effort to communicate what it's all about, I don't think there's a downside. At least not one I've seen, and my dual fanbase is as schizo-different as you can imagine.


----------



## 60911

Oh, and thanks all for the birthday wishes! You all are the best!


----------



## sarracannon

I think my main fear, SM, is that people will pick up the adult romances (not erotic, just not YA) and be expecting a similar read, only to find that it's totally something different. If they hate it, will it put a bad taste in their mouth when they think of me and my writing? I have no idea. Maybe this fear is completely unfounded. I would just hate for these contemp romances to turn anyone away from my paranormal titles.


----------



## Becca Mills

sarracannon said:


> I think my main fear, SM, is that people will pick up the adult romances (not erotic, just not YA) and be expecting a similar read, only to find that it's totally something different. If they hate it, will it put a bad taste in their mouth when they think of me and my writing? I have no idea. Maybe this fear is completely unfounded. I would just hate for these contemp romances to turn anyone away from my paranormal titles.


Could you split the difference? Have a new pen name but ID it as you? I've seen this kind of thing on books:
Bestselling author Sarra Cannon writing as
S. R. Cannon
(or even a totally different name)

It would clue your readers in to a major genre shift -- hey, these books are *really *different! -- while still letting you access your existing fanbase. You could do a bunch of blog interviews and such where you talk about "S. R. Cannon" (or whatever) in exactly these terms.


----------



## 41413

That's a good idea, Becca, but it still splits what terms people are Googling for when they've enjoyed your book, and it means sending readers spinning off into different places. It's a lot more beneficial in the long-run to keep that kind of thing in one place, IMO.

Sarra, as long as you have obvious cover branding (HQN-style couples in a swoony embrace) that clearly says Hey Look These Are Category Romances and a blurb to match, everyone will know exactly what they're getting into, regardless of the author name attached. Of course, you'll probably get totally different advice on this from other people--I think Dalya has a handful of pen names, but she also has a lot more energy than I do. She also ended up combining Tony J Winn and Dalya Moon. COINCIDENCE? I think not.

And this has somehow turned from the weight loss thread to the "give Sarra opinions she probably doesn't need" thread, so I'm sorry.  You're just one of the YA authors I looked up to when I started and I want to be helpful!


----------



## TexasGirl

Victoria Champion said:


> TexasGirl, hope you are okay! I have a magnet that clips to my clothing with a cord when on the treadmill and if it detaches from the treadmill it instantly shuts off the conveyor. Perhaps you could look into acquiring a treadmill with a similar feature at some point.


Mine does have one of these, but I'll have to rig up something since the laptop blocks the little magnetic doo-hockey.

I'm a little sore, but no major harm. I've been doing fine, but was going much faster than usual, was talking on the phone with an author friend trying to look up his Amazon page, AND my daughter came in to ask for help.

Multi-tasker, I am not, well, unless flailing, screeching, and rolling onto the carpet on my butt are solid multi-tasks.


----------



## JETaylor

Deanna (Texas Girl) - ouch - glad to hear you're okay. 

I've been down with the flu all week and today was the first day I exercised since last Saturday and I was only able to do half the yoga stretch stuff before I peetered out.  I lost a couple pounds sleeping for days - but it isn't the good kind of weight loss plan.

Hopefully this thing goes away soon, it's sucking all energy out of me.

Stay healthy folks!


----------



## sarracannon

Becca - I did actually consider that, but agree with SM. If I was going to do that, I would probably just stay with my current name anyway. Of course, my middle name is Maria, so I would really be "S.M. Cannon" but someone on this thread might hunt me down if I stole her initials  Haha.

SM - I do appreciate the advice. I'm giving it some thought. I'm kind of blown away you looked up to me in any way. I think at this point you've far surpassed me, lol. Still, I'm flattered. I have so many decisions to make! It's exhausting but exciting.

Oh, and I guess I should be writing too. And exercising...


----------



## sarracannon

I weighed in this morning and was so relieved to see that I have lost 2.4 pounds! That's basically the weight I had put on last weekend, so I'm back down to a 10.4 pound loss. 39.6 to go to be in absolute dream-weight category. Also, we're having a super bowl party tonight and I mostly managed to buy healthy(er) food. Veggie and cheese tray. Fruit. Hummus. Baked chips. My neighbors are bringing food, so I have no control over what they bring over, but at least I'll have some healthy options.

Of course, then there's the girl scout cookies I bought on my way OUT of the grocery store. How could I resist? There were cute little girl scouts holding up giant cardboard cookies and giving me pleading eyes. I was helpless!


----------



## Becca Mills

sarracannon said:


> I weighed in this morning and was so relieved to see that I have lost 2.4 pounds! That's basically the weight I had put on last weekend, so I'm back down to a 10.4 pound loss. 39.6 to go to be in absolute dream-weight category. Also, we're having a super bowl party tonight and I mostly managed to buy healthy(er) food. Veggie and cheese tray. Fruit. Hummus. Baked chips. My neighbors are bringing food, so I have no control over what they bring over, but at least I'll have some healthy options.
> 
> Of course, then there's the girl scout cookies I bought on my way OUT of the grocery store. How could I resist? There were cute little girl scouts holding up giant cardboard cookies and giving me pleading eyes. I was helpless!


I ordered some, too. Colleague's kid ... what can you do? I'll give them to my students. Most of them. Some of them. Well, at least one (cut into 30 tiny pieces).

Congrats on the 2.4 pounds! That is just terrific ... more than cancels out the post-cleanse bump, right?


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Didn't walk for a couple of days too busy working. Walked today and while I was walking my dear Saint Bernard pooped all over the back seat of my car. Anyway got it cleaned up.
I'm sleeping a lot better since I started the walking.


----------



## Becca Mills

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Didn't walk for a couple of days too busy working. Walked today and while I was walking my dear Saint Bernard pooped all over the back seat of my car. Anyway got it cleaned up.
> I'm sleeping a lot better since I started the walking.


Great news on the sleep, but as far as the St. Bernard car poop goes ... EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWW! So sorry to hear it.


----------



## sarracannon

Awww. No fun to clean up the poop. You said he gets to anxious if you leave him at home? I can't remember. That's got to be so hard, but it really shows your dedication to your dog and your love for him. I have a tiny little pomeranian. She is very sweet and cute but she barks at everything. It used to annoy me, but now it just makes me really angry because she's always waking up the baby. I have no solutions, but I can't let her go. Love her too much.


----------



## 41413

I walked at my treadmill desk for over three hours today, even though I have a head cold. The doctor said it's okay to keep working out as long as the sickness is above the shoulders. No cough or anything--just a really nasty stuffy head, runny nose, low energy. So three hours and twenty minutes on the treadmill. My hip didn't hurt as much today, either!

I still can't make my ears pop, though.  It's like I'm hearing everything through water.



P.A. Woodburn said:


> Walked today and while I was walking my dear Saint Bernard pooped all over the back seat of my car. Anyway got it cleaned up.


As the mother of a toddler, three cats, and a dog, I sympathize deeply with your poop plight. I hear Saint Bernards are the best dogs in the world, though.


----------



## Pnjw

TexasGirl said:


> Yes, Deanna Chase is the first and best Deanna.  I'm good with TexasGirl.


Silly!  We're neighbors. I'm in Louisiana. Though TexasGirl has a much better ring to it.


----------



## Pnjw

sarracannon said:


> I think my main fear, SM, is that people will pick up the adult romances (not erotic, just not YA) and be expecting a similar read, only to find that it's totally something different. If they hate it, will it put a bad taste in their mouth when they think of me and my writing? I have no idea. Maybe this fear is completely unfounded. I would just hate for these contemp romances to turn anyone away from my paranormal titles.


I agree with SM. Readers are smart. If you brand your romances as romance (Ie romance cover) and not YA, they will know.

There are also plenty of writers who write adult and YA stuff. I don't think that's much of an issue. Or paranormal and contemporary. As long as the books are branded well, I think you're fine.


----------



## jesrphoto

Not an author, but I'm all about getting in on this.  I just started replacing breakfast and lunch with green smoothies a few weeks ago - and that has worked great.  I just found out I have hashimotos disease, so I've set myself the date of Feb 18th to go 100% gluten free - and I think that will help my weight loss goals tremendously - since there will be dramatically less eating out and beer in my near future.

Ahh how I love a good calorie filled beer.  Or twelve.

I've got high goals of losing 40 pounds, at two pounds a week.


----------



## 41413

Welcome to the thread, jesrphoto! Giving up beer is rough, but if it helps at all, your body may not metabolize hard liquors like carbs--so drinking nights with friends may not need to be over.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Sm, Saint Bernards are wonderful. This is our third. They do have awfully big poops though. Good for weight lifting, I guess.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

sarracannon said:


> I weighed in this morning and was so relieved to see that I have lost 2.4 pounds! That's basically the weight I had put on last weekend, so I'm back down to a 10.4 pound loss. 39.6 to go to be in absolute dream-weight category. Also, we're having a super bowl party tonight and I mostly managed to buy healthy(er) food. Veggie and cheese tray. Fruit. Hummus. Baked chips. My neighbors are bringing food, so I have no control over what they bring over, but at least I'll have some healthy options.


Yay! Great progress, Sarra 

Feel better, smreine. I _hate_ head colds.

Welcome, jesrphoto. I know there are several people on the boards who are gluten free, I'm sure you'll find a lot of support.

I did pretty good this weekend. We had a party for my nephew and I enjoyed a few pieces of pizza and a small piece of cake. I completely avoided the pre-dinner potato chips and appetizers--unheard of!


----------



## 41413

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Sm, Saint Bernards are wonderful. This is our third. They do have awfully big poops though. Good for weight lifting, I guess.


  



Rachel Schurig said:


> I did pretty good this weekend. We had a party for my nephew and I enjoyed a few pieces of pizza and a small piece of cake. I completely avoided the pre-dinner potato chips and appetizers--unheard of!


Well done, you!


----------



## Zelah Meyer

Belated birthday wishes, Robert & hope you're on the mend now, TexasGirl!

I've been AWOL for a fortnight as I didn't weigh in last week.  That was probably a mistake - as I've gained 3lb over the last fortnight.  Probably due to lack of sleep again.  When it's the toss up between losing weight and having the energy to get through the day, the weight loss goes out of the window!

I'll be trying harder again this week though, so hopefully I'll start moving in the right direction again.


----------



## Becca Mills

Zelah Meyer said:


> Belated birthday wishes, Robert & hope you're on the mend now, TexasGirl!
> 
> I've been AWOL for a fortnight as I didn't weigh in last week. That was probably a mistake - as I've gained 3lb over the last fortnight. Probably due to lack of sleep again. When it's the toss up between losing weight and having the energy to get through the day, the weight loss goes out of the window!
> 
> I'll be trying harder again this week though, so hopefully I'll start moving in the right direction again.


That's hard, Zelah. Sleep deficit is just awful. I remember walking around in a fog for months.


----------



## Caddy

Reporting in for the week.  I gained a pound. Not a surprise.    

Happy belated birthday Robert! Hope you're doing better, Texas!


----------



## Becca Mills

I'm down 5.6 pounds this week. Zelah and Caddy, I wish I could average our results! I find it a little freaky to lose that much in so short a time.


----------



## Burrito Fart

Ok so last week I didn't exercise and lost 4 pounds. I had been working out several times a week and eating pretty decent the entire month before and I lost exactly zero pounds. I'm so frustrated!


----------



## Becca Mills

Hot Dog Salad said:


> Ok so last week I didn't exercise and lost 4 pounds. I had been working out several times a week and eating pretty decent the entire month before and I lost exactly zero pounds. I'm so frustrated!


You know, I've had that experience before, in past weight-loss efforts. It's like your weight gets stuck, but if you keep at it, suddenly a bunch drops. I bet the 4-pound loss reflects the hard work you did all month! It's great!


----------



## 60911

So I finally weighed in this morning, and I'm basically back to where I started the year. And that's okay. I'm back to work on it, back to healthy eating, and I'm back on the bike this afternoon. Seriously jealous of youse guys with the treaddesks, though.


----------



## sarracannon

Caddy - keep your head up! That pound will come right back off!

Becca and HotDogSalad - Yay for big losses!!! That's so awesome!

I just want to throw in one more exclamation mark!  

Oh and Robert - Back where you started is better than 10 pounds heavier.  I'm so jealous of the treadmill desks too. This week is going to be a better week, I think. No super bowl parties!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Checking in for the week.  Down another pound for me which makes it 10 total.  

Good luck everybody!


----------



## Becca Mills

R.A. Hobbs said:


> Checking in for the week. Down another pound for me which makes it 10 total.
> 
> Good luck everybody!


Awesome, R.A.! Hitting those round numbers feels great, eh?


----------



## sarracannon

Way to go R.A!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

Becca Mills said:


> Awesome, R.A.! Hitting those round numbers feels great, eh?


Thanks, guys! And yeah, I honestly started losing hope around the middle of last week when I suddenly gained 3 pounds. Ya know, the perks of being a girl and all...


----------



## 41413

Everyone is doing great.  We're still only a month into the year, and these things take time. You don't gain 30 lbs in a week, and you also won't lose it in a week.

I also think most people give up New Year's Resolutions by February, so way to hang in there!


----------



## Rachel Schurig

smreine said:


> Everyone is doing great.  We're still only a month into the year, and these things take time. *You don't gain 30 lbs in a week*, and you also won't lose it in a week.
> 
> I also think most people give up New Year's Resolutions by February, so way to hang in there!


I bet I could if I tried 

I absolutely agree about hanging in there. I've read it takes about 21 days to form new diet habits. If you've stuck with this for a month, huzzah! Congrats Becca, RA, and Hot Dog Salad (I laugh every time I see that name, by the way ) on your losses!

My best friend is coming over for dinner tonight. This is my eating buddy, the guy I usually visit with over terribly unhealthy restaurant food or potato chips and ice-cream. We are _terrible_ influences on each other. I have told him that our normal steak house dinner is being replaced with Subway. Hopefully we stick to that


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I'm not too worried about not losing weight everytime I hit the scale. So long as I don't go up a size in pants. Our bodies fluctuate all the time. It may just be a large salt intake or hormones acting up or gaining some muscle weight. Concentrate on being fit and strong. 

A year or two ago I did a stint as a caregiver. That really scared me. I want to keep as active as I  can until I drop dead, suddenly. I know most of you are much too young to think of such things, but loss of motion is devastating. Don't let it happen if at all possible. I'm so thankful that I don't wake up with aches and pains. I think it's because although I can be a real couch potato I've also had many times when I got into an exercise routine and stuck with it. Miss a few days, that's fine, just start up again without beating yourself over the head. 

SM is right, it's February and we're still working on it. I even see signs of spring daffidols and primroses in the stores. So happy to hear daffidols can be grown in California. Does anyone know if primroses can be grown in California? 

Don't think of health habits as something you'll do until you hit a certain level then it's splurge time. This is for life.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Does anyone gloat over and spend far too much money on Starbucks Frappuccinos? 

For some reason I imagined these were secret recipes, and I never looked on the internet which has lots of slightly different varieties of recipes. This way you can make it at home for a lot less and you have more control over sugar or stevia.

The Xanthan gum which keeps it at that good consistency can be purchased on Amazon or a health food store. You can also use pectin but they say it's not soo good. You may not have the same ambience at home but you can sit in Starbucks with their cheapest drink and make that Frappuccino at home.


----------



## Burrito Fart

Thank you everyone for the encouraging words! Sadly, my eating has been terrible the second half of the week. Oh well, every moment is a new chance to get back on the right track!


----------



## TexasGirl

I've been MIA too!

My shoulder is still mildly tweaked after the treadmill crash, but mostly I'm fine. I'm on week five now. I spend about half an hour going faster, 3 mph, and have increased the incline. I burn 400 calories most every day. Sometimes my kids have a lot of homework and that pulls me off it. I don't tend to treadmill in the mornings, as I have to do photo work and I need a vewwy steady hand.

I still think it's interesting my weight has stayed exactly the same, but eh. I keep going mainly because I write better/faster on it. Hitting publish on our next story tomorrow, so my stats will change again! Hubby and I are doing a serial that we put out in 10K increments plus I have two other serials at play.


----------



## 60911

Been doing great on the diet the last four days, though I need to exercise more...


----------



## 41413

RobertJCrane said:


> Been doing great on the diet the last four days, though I need to exercise more...


Join the treadmill desk army! I have a hard time writing while sitting down now.


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> Join the treadmill desk army! I have a hard time writing while sitting down now.


I'm thinking about it. But I'd have to buy both the treadmill and the desk first, so that's the hesitation.


----------



## 41413

RobertJCrane said:


> I'm thinking about it. But I'd have to buy both the treadmill and the desk first, so that's the hesitation.


When googling around, I saw that you can buy them as a unit--that might be cheaper/easier than getting them separately. I'm not sure. It's worth a look.


----------



## sarracannon

RobertJCrane said:


> I'm thinking about it. But I'd have to buy both the treadmill and the desk first, so that's the hesitation.


Um.. I'm thinking you publicly stated you made over $25k last month. You deserve a splurge!! Plus, you just published yet another book and you're kicking ass. Go for it!

I have no space for it in my house, but I am dreaming of someday getting out of this townhouse and moving up in the world. Someday...

My diet has been okay this week. Not great. I expect to stay around the same instead of losing, but at least it won't be a gain.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

I lost half a pound this week, look at me go!  I'm not too bothered since I didn't exercise at all and wasn't expecting great results. The next three weeks will be crazy with moving and then a vacation (I'm taking my momma on a cruise!) so if I can mostly maintain I'll be happy.

On the positive news front, my dad is going to build me a treadmill desk when I move into my new house! I got one of these http://www.amazon.com/SurfShelf-Treadmill-Desk-Laptop-Holder/dp/B001M04RBK/ for Christmas and it just isn't working for me. In order for the shelf to be secure it needs to be higher than is comfortable for my wrists when typing. It works great for holding my iPad for reading or interwebz surfing though. I will be quite excited to join the ranks of the walking writers 

Congrats to everyone for sticking with it and doing your best! I really like reading how everyone is doing


----------



## 60911

sarracannon said:


> Um.. I'm thinking you publicly stated you made over $25k last month. You deserve a splurge!! Plus, you just published yet another book and you're kicking *ss. Go for it!
> 
> I have no space for it in my house, but I am dreaming of someday getting out of this townhouse and moving up in the world. Someday...


Space is a valid concern for me as well, probably moreso than the money at this point (though I still ain't gonna drop a grand thoughtlessly, six months ago I only made like a hundred bucks, y'know?); my office also acts as the place where rests the ironing board my wife uses every morning. I don't know that I have enough room for a treaddesk + regular desk.


----------



## Jnassise

Had a few days where I went back up three or four pounds because I had some sugar in my diet again but I'm back on the downswing. Weighed in at 212 this morning, down from the starting point of 239. So 27 pounds lost in 45 days. Goal of 190 is getting closer!

For those struggling with calorie specific diets or getting to the gym to exercise, can I recommend trying the Whole30 - http://whole9life.com/2012/08/the-whole30-program/

All of my weight loss has been the result of eating better foods - not sugar, grains, or dairy - without massive amounts of exercise and I'm feeling great.

Good luck to all!

-Joe


----------



## Burrito Fart

Sugar is without a doubt my biggest demon.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Hot Dog Salad said:


> Sugar is without a doubt my biggest demon.


Me.too.

In my younger, desperate days I tried that Alli pill which was the first FDA approved OTC diet pill. It's supposed to work by keeping you from digesting part of the fats you consume. Since you don't actually digest some of the fat, a lot of people have horrible bathroom related issues with that kind of pill. I never had any of that, and I also never lost weight. I finally realized it was because fat wasn't my problem. I was getting good amounts of fats with healthy oil, nuts and lean meat and had no problem at all keeping it to an appropriate caloric level without feeling deprived.

Sugar on the other hand...


----------



## Justawriter

I've stayed the same for the past two weeks, but I'm not too upset about that since I've slipped here and there. I did work out today though, so don't feel as guilty for eating comfort food for dinner...chicken pot pie was delicious.   

My biggest weakness is bread...and butter.


----------



## sarracannon

Hot Dog Salad said:


> Sugar is without a doubt my biggest demon.


I think this is true for most of us with PCOS. I used to beat myself up about it after constantly being told it was a willpower issue. Then a doctor finally explained that it was an actual endocrine issue caused by a metabolic disorder. PCOS often means horrible sugar cravings that are very difficult to control. When your body thinks you need sugar, it becomes an addiction. I try not to beat myself up over it, but at the same time, just because I understand WHY I crave it doesn't mean I should eat it .

Confession: We just ordered pizza for dinner tonight. For dessert we had a peanut butter and chocolate chip pizza. It was so delish. Back to being good in the morning though, I swear!


----------



## 60911

sarracannon said:


> Confession: We just ordered pizza for dinner tonight. For dessert we had a peanut butter and chocolate chip pizza. It was so delish. Back to being good in the morning though, I swear!


So jealous. I'm gonna have an "off the rails" meal tomorrow when the wife an I go out for lunch.


----------



## Burrito Fart

sarracannon said:


> I think this is true for most of us with PCOS. I used to beat myself up about it after constantly being told it was a willpower issue. Then a doctor finally explained that it was an actual endocrine issue caused by a metabolic disorder. PCOS often means horrible sugar cravings that are very difficult to control. When your body thinks you need sugar, it becomes an addiction. I try not to beat myself up over it, but at the same time, just because I understand WHY I crave it doesn't mean I should eat it .
> 
> Confession: We just ordered pizza for dinner tonight. For dessert we had a peanut butter and chocolate chip pizza. It was so delish. Back to being good in the morning though, I swear!


PCOS is the worst!! It sucks because I really do love healthy food. I could eat lean meats and veggies all day long but I constantly(daily) sabotage myself with sugar. Specifically the delicious combo of sugar and fat combined. Mmm mmm. Chocolate and ice cream are my two biggest weaknesses. Well and then there is that cake thing. Oh and donuts. Hmmm..... and Cookies. UGH.

My friend and I have been working out together a few times a week and every week ( I eat waaaay better than her by the way) she is like, " God, I lost another 5lbs, it's so crazy! I just can't stop losing weight!) Ok, I hate you.  LOL But seriously, with PCOS it's like I have to work out twice as much and eat super clean or I get ZERO results. It makes me just want to punch a bag of Oreos.

Ok, I'm done whining now. Thanks for listening!


----------



## sarracannon

Hot Dog Salad said:


> It makes me just want to punch a bag of Oreos.


LOL!! This is hilarious. And yes, I'll punch it with you . Better yet, let me grab my own bag of Oreos.... 

I completely sympathize (and I'm sure Rachel does too). PCOS makes it three times harder to lose weight, but it's not impossible. I'm glad we've all found each other and can lean on each other for support.  The important thing is that we're at least aware of our issues and what we need to do. It's all a journey, you know? We're on the right road! Hang in there!


----------



## Becca Mills

I think you guys are doing great. PCOS ... this is not an easy thing you're dealing with, that's for sure. Reading about how you deal with it is inspiring!


----------



## Judi Coltman

After a week of cheats, I took an intrepid step onto the scale and was down 1 pound from last week!  Yay me.


----------



## sarracannon

Thanks Becca <3 You are always so encouraging. It means a lot!!

Way to go Judi!


----------



## 60911

So I've gotten the go-ahead from the wife and I'm joining the Greater Kindleboards Treaddesk Society. Recommendations on treadmills and desks, peeps?


----------



## 60911

This week's diet went really well, without a hitch except for some planned deviation on Saturday. When I weighed in this morning I'm down about two pounds, and I couldn't be happier (unless I was down all twenty I want to be rid of, I suppose). Can't wait til I figure out which treadmill to get, that should make things easier on the exercise front.


----------



## Becca Mills

Up 1.8 this week. As Pooh would say, "Oh bother!"  

Congrats on the move to treaddesking, Robert! Way cool.


----------



## Burrito Fart

I put my scale away for a little while. I think I'm going to take it out in a couple weeks and see how I'm doing.  I hope to be at least four pounds down by then. I have a loooooong way to go! 

Good job on the 2lbs Crane!


----------



## sarracannon

Becca - never fear! I was up 3, lol. ARGGHHHH. Of course, it's that time of month for me, which I'm hoping is the cause. We'll see how it looks next week.

Robert, yay for the treadmill desk!! I have zero suggestions but just wanted to say yay .

HDS - It's a good idea to put the scale away I think. I am tempted to check every day, which is bad, bad bad. I have a long way to go too. We'll do it together!


----------



## Caddy

Congrats on the loss, Robert!  I am strongl considering the treadmill with desk, too.  Hoping to find one cheap on craigslist (treadmill) and then make some kind of platform, etc.  Not sure.

Anyway, I stayed the same this week.  I kept the pound I gained last week and am lucky there wasn't more.  I am really struggling!  I know I am full but eat anyway sometimes.  I really think it is boredom with this darn winter weather! There is not much to do but eat when it's snowing and cold.  At least not when you HATE cold and are nursing an ankle back to health.  

I am back on the excercize bike, though, so that should help now. IN fact, that's my next stop.  Good luck this week everyone!


----------



## Becca Mills

Caddy said:


> Anyway, I stayed the same this week. I kept the pound I gained last week and am lucky there wasn't more. I am really struggling! I know I am full but eat anyway sometimes. I really think it is boredom with this darn winter weather! There is not much to do but eat when it's snowing and cold. At least not when you HATE cold and are nursing an ankle back to health.


Eating is just so darned pleasurable, isn't it? If only all food tasted awful ... 

Thanks for the kind words, Sarra! I'm hoping the explanation for my gain is the same, though I definitely ate too much over the weekend. Got into the bagels, and simple-carby stuff like that is not a good idea for me.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

I haven't walked. I'm working on taxes. At least I'll have those done early.


----------



## sarracannon

Caddy - I completely understand your frustrations. I'm struggling too. When I had the cleanse to focus on, I was doing a much better job, but lately with more and more book deadlines looming and marketing things coming up, I'm just slipping on the weight loss. I have gone right back to eating what tastes good instead of what I know is good for me, and not always stopping even if I'm feeling satisfied. The key this time is that we're aware of it and we're still trying to make a change. We can't do anything about what we've done in the past, but we can decide to wake up every day and rededicate ourselves to this journey of getting healthier. We will probably still have many days where we fail, but as long as the general direction is toward better health and lower weight overall, we're doing great!! You may be one pound up, but look how far you've come overall!!

Becca - you said it! Eating really does make me happy. It's such a weird thing, because being overweight does not make me happy. Yet - eating foods that will make me overweight bring me job. I don't understand it!! I wish I could just magically zap my brain to make it where the healthy foods tasted best to me and gave me the same rush a box of chocolates do! I know this is true for some people, so how the hell did they do it 

P.A. I haven't walked as much either, but I also haven't done my taxes. In fact, I haven't even gotten my 1099's from Amazon which makes me very frustrated. WTF Amazon! I sent them an email but they said "Sorry for the delay, we will have that sent out to you by the end of the month." Not the answer I was looking for since they were supposed to have it sent out by the end of the month - LAST month. /sigh. I hate tax time. I know I saved enough back to pay plus I've been paying quarterly, but that was based on last year's income and my income doubled this year. It's good news, for sure, but I just always get nervous waiting to hear that dreaded number. My mind plays through all of these ridiculous scenarios where I somehow owe like 50% of my income. Yes, I know it's dumb, but it's still true. I think this is why I'm eating chocolate at 10 am.


----------



## Burrito Fart

So last night I was totally planning on doing a Zumba dvd........ but instead I made two pans of rice Krispie treats (one chocolate with chocolate chips all over the top)  and shoved five into my mouth.  And it's not like I have four children to share these with, it's just me and my husband who will probably eat a couple. I HAVE A DISEASE! lol  I've quit smoking, I've quit drinking heavily but GOD [email protected]#% IT I CAN"T QUIT SUGAR!!!!!!  If sugar was a woman I'd slap her face and pull her hair (and not in a good way).


----------



## sarracannon

HDS - I'm just going to call you Harlow now since we know your siggy is going to have a Harlow book in it soon! OMG, we are too much alike. I used to smoke over a pack a day of cigs (and possibly weed, but I'm not telling and it didn't come in packs). I quit overnight. It wasn't easy, but I did it without looking back, going on seven years now. I cannot, to save my life, stop eating sugar. It's the strongest addiction of my life!! I totally sympathize!


----------



## 41413

The weather here is soooo nice today, and it's been a long time since we had precipitation, so I don't think it's muddy out in the hills. I am actually thinking of venturing into the sunlight for a hike. I KNOW RIGHT.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Oh, bother. I fully determined not to ever worry about my weight anymore, but now my pants seem to be shrinking by the week. I think I'm going to have to start popping in here regularly for some confession and encouragement. 

I do have one of those little treadmills under my desk, but it's hard to use since my desk chair is on wheels and I roll away when I try to pedal ...


----------



## Judi Coltman

The ice has melted and the sun was out.  I ran 3.25 miles today.  It was tough.  I stepped on the scale before getting in the shower and it was up 2 pounds.  In the old days, that would have made me crazy.  Today, I said, "meh."  I haven't been food abusive.  I haven't been lying to myself sooooo, whatever.  There is always next week.  That, alone, makes me feel free.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Well, I have been in the hospital for having a severe food allergy reaction. I survived. Thing is - not sure what it was I ate! Now I am afraid to eat. I think I have narrowed it down to cajun red pepper seasoning. For the record - IVs in the hand hurt like hell.


----------



## 41413

Victoria Champion said:


> Well, I have been in the hospital for having a severe food allergy reaction. I survived. Thing is - not sure what it was I ate! Now I am afraid to eat. I think I have narrowed it down to cajun red pepper seasoning. For the record - IVs in the hand hurt like hell.


Oh no!  How are you feeling now?


----------



## Pnjw

smreine said:


> Join the treadmill desk army! I have a hard time writing while sitting down now.


I mentioned getting a treadmill and desk (right now I have an elliptical) to the husbster. The response was wrought with much skepticism. My response may have included eye rolling, scowling, and a bunch of justification.


----------



## Victoria Champion

smreine said:


> Oh no!  How are you feeling now?


I feel awful. Got a prescription for steroids that lasts for 5 more days. Hope when that's done I won't feel so yucky. When it happened my face swelled up like a monster, couldn't breathe right, throat swollen, tongue swollen, red rash and insane itching. I thought I was having anaphylaxis shock but the ER doc said no, you'd be dead already. So I was like...okay. That's good, I guess? I asked the nurse - is this IV going to hurt and she said, "yes". And it did. Then I slept from mainlining benadryl and that stupid blood pressure cuff kept waking me up_ beep beep beep sqeeeeeze ow_!

Oh by the way! I got an email from Amazon letting me know the new SM Reine book Darkmoon was available. Something about pregnant shapeshifters?  Congrats. Nice cover. I never mentioned it before but your cover for Six Moon Summer is one of the prettiest book covers ever.


----------



## 41413

Victoria Champion said:


> I feel awful. Got a prescription for steroids that lasts for 5 more days. Hope when that's done I won't feel so yucky. When it happened my face swelled up like a monster, couldn't breathe right, throat swollen, tongue swollen, red rash and insane itching. I thought I was having anaphylaxis shock but the ER doc said no, you'd be dead already. So I was like...okay. That's good, I guess? I asked the nurse - is this IV going to hurt and she said, "yes". And it did. Then I slept from mainlining benadryl and that stupid blood pressure cuff kept waking me up_ beep beep beep sqeeeeeze ow_!


That's seriously terrifying.  I've had similar reactions to medication, and it feels like dying. I still have scary dreams. Big hugs.



Victoria Champion said:


> Oh by the way! I got an email from Amazon letting me know the new SM Reine book Darkmoon was available. Something about pregnant shapeshifters?  Congrats. Nice cover. I never mentioned it before but your cover for Six Moon Summer is one of the prettiest book covers ever.


Hey, that's cool! Yup, pregnant werewolf. Personally, I found the whole pregnancy experience to be awful and traumatic, so it seemed like a good time to inflict it upon one of my characters.  Very kind of you to say that about Six Moon Summer. I've considered updating the cover, but I'm way too lazy and haven't gotten around to it. Maybe I'll just leave it alone.


----------



## Victoria Champion

smreine said:


> That's seriously terrifying.  I've had similar reactions to medication, and it feels like dying. I still have scary dreams. Big hugs.


Thanks, I could use the hugs. 



smreine said:


> Very kind of you to say that about Six Moon Summer. I've considered updating the cover, but I'm way too lazy and haven't gotten around to it. Maybe I'll just leave it alone.


Please don't touch that cover for Six Moon Summer. It's fantastic. Seriously.


----------



## sarracannon

Oh no! I'm so sorry Victoria. That sounds awful. Thank goodness you are okay!! I had to have several IV's in my hand during my pregnancy and birthing time, so I totally understand how bad it can hurt. So sorry you went through that. Hope you are able to rest and will feel better quickly! Thinking of you!


----------



## Victoria Champion

sarracannon said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry Victoria. That sounds awful. Thank goodness you are okay!! I had to have several IV's in my hand during my pregnancy and birthing time, so I totally understand how bad it can hurt. So sorry you went through that. Hope you are able to rest and will feel better quickly! Thinking of you!


Thank you. <3

Weird thing is, despite all the upheaval in my life right now, my writing is progressing in daily word count and I appear to be losing weight if the mirror is any indicator.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Wow Victoria, that was a bad reaction. Hope you are feeling much improved. The scariest thing is not knowing what caused it. Maybe some allergy testing would help answer that question.
My husband has quite a few allergies. One of the worst ones is carrots. Carrots are in everything. 
Talking about mirrors I got a new prescription for my glasses. I can see more clearly which is good for working, but I'm seeing wrinkles and flab I never knew existed.


----------



## Becca Mills

Victoria Champion said:


> I feel awful. Got a prescription for steroids that lasts for 5 more days. Hope when that's done I won't feel so yucky. When it happened my face swelled up like a monster, couldn't breathe right, throat swollen, tongue swollen, red rash and insane itching. I thought I was having anaphylaxis shock but the ER doc said no, you'd be dead already. So I was like...okay. That's good, I guess? I asked the nurse - is this IV going to hurt and she said, "yes". And it did. Then I slept from mainlining benadryl and that stupid blood pressure cuff kept waking me up_ beep beep beep sqeeeeeze ow_!
> 
> Oh by the way! I got an email from Amazon letting me know the new SM Reine book Darkmoon was available. Something about pregnant shapeshifters?  Congrats. Nice cover. I never mentioned it before but your cover for Six Moon Summer is one of the prettiest book covers ever.


Wow, Victoria, that's super scary. I'm so sorry.  And what a bummer not to be certain of the cause. Can they do some sort of testing to figure out what you're allergic to?

Good lord but allergies are frustrating -- your body raising this huge stink over something that's _completely harmless_ to most people. How absurd and annoying. It's like, _Earth to body: stop being so silly!!!_

Sarra and HDS, I think you're right about sugar being addictive. I definitely notice a pattern in my own eating: the more sugar I eat, the more sugar I crave. All kinds of simple carbs, actually, not just sugar. That sounds like addiction behavior to me. And the whole "self-medicating" angle of over-eating, too: you feel bad or stressed, and food makes you feel better. Whether it is an addiction per se, I don't know, but it's helpful to me to think of it as one and then to think in terms of abstaining from certain things. Not abstaining 100%, necessarily, but doing a day or two where I do abstain completely from simple carbs if I'm feeling those cravings more strongly than usual.

HDS, congrats on only eating five of those rice crispy treats. I'd have done the whole pan. 

smreine, slather on that sunblock before you emerge from your lair ... 

Deanna, you just have to remind your DH that tushes as nice as yours come at a steep price ... and right now the price happens to be a treaddesk.


----------



## Judi Coltman

Victoria-
I am so sorry for all of the misery.  The reaction had to have been terrifying.  Steroids can be awful, as well.  But the IV in the hand is something I avoid at all costs.  In fact, my last two surgeries (I have to have excess bones removed from feet) I have convinced them to put them in my forearm instead.  

Hugs to you and now, onward!


----------



## RuthNestvold

Victoria Champion said:


> I feel awful. Got a prescription for steroids that lasts for 5 more days. Hope when that's done I won't feel so yucky. When it happened my face swelled up like a monster, couldn't breathe right, throat swollen, tongue swollen, red rash and insane itching. I thought I was having anaphylaxis shock but the ER doc said no, you'd be dead already. So I was like...okay. That's good, I guess? I asked the nurse - is this IV going to hurt and she said, "yes". And it did. Then I slept from mainlining benadryl and that stupid blood pressure cuff kept waking me up_ beep beep beep sqeeeeeze ow_!


Oh no, that sounds horrible! Hope you're feeling better again soon.

I can totally sympathize regarding the blood pressure cuff. I had to do that a couple months back and it drove me batty!


----------



## Burrito Fart

Becca Mills said:


> Sarra and HDS, I think you're right about sugar being addictive. I definitely notice a pattern in my own eating: the more sugar I eat, the more sugar I crave. All kinds of simple carbs, actually, not just sugar. That sounds like addiction behavior to me. And the whole "self-medicating" angle of over-eating, too: you feel bad or stressed, and food makes you feel better. Whether it is an addiction per se, I don't know, but it's helpful to me to think of it as one and then to think in terms of abstaining from certain things. Not abstaining 100%, necessarily, but doing a day or two where I do abstain completely from simple carbs if I'm feeling those cravings more strongly than usual.
> 
> HDS, congrats on only eating five of those rice crispy treats. I'd have done the whole pan.


Thanks! I ended up taking them to work. So at least that's a step in the right direction. lol And yes! It's carbs for me all the way. I enjoy eating a piece of cornbread slathered with butter or a yummy fluffy piece of fresh baked white bread just the same as cake. Mmmmm. I self-medicate with white flour and butter all the time. 



sarracannon said:


> HDS - I'm just going to call you Harlow now since we know your siggy is going to have a Harlow book in it soon! OMG, we are too much alike. I used to smoke over a pack a day of cigs (and possibly weed, but I'm not telling and it didn't come in packs). I quit overnight. It wasn't easy, but I did it without looking back, going on seven years now. I cannot, to save my life, stop eating sugar. It's the strongest addiction of my life!! I totally sympathize!


 Now that I have chosen my smut name I guess I should start going by that. lol We are very much a like! It's possible that I have heard of this weed thing you speak of. It's been 8 years since I quit! I still drink on occasion ( like twice a year) but I don't feel good afterwards. I'm sure it's because of the IR issue.


----------



## Victoria Champion

Thank you for the well wishes.

P.A., when I got my bifocals I didn't realize it at first but they make me look a lot bigger than I actually am. I take them off and immediately lose like 50 lbs!


----------



## TexasGirl

Victoria, I'm glad you are okay!

I have a LOT of medicine allergies too. Morphine, codeine, vicodin. I'm having surgery on Monday and the doc and nurses had a big ol' discussion about what the heck they were going to do with me after since I can't take the usual stuff. I forget what they decided on. When I had my last c-section, whatever it was made me loopy as hell and my husband had to clear the room as I was talking crazy.

THAT to look forward to. 

I haven't had as much heart for my treadmill desk this week, but it may just be overall blues over the upcoming party-in-a-backless-gown. I'll be out of the treadmill business for a few days at least.


----------



## Victoria Champion

TexasGirl said:


> Victoria, I'm glad you are okay!
> 
> I have a LOT of medicine allergies too. Morphine, codeine, vicodin. I'm having surgery on Monday and the doc and nurses had a big ol' discussion about what the heck they were going to do with me after since I can't take the usual stuff. I forget what they decided on. When I had my last c-section, whatever it was made me loopy as hell and my husband had to clear the room as I was talking crazy.
> 
> THAT to look forward to.
> 
> I haven't had as much heart for my treadmill desk this week, but it may just be overall blues over the upcoming party-in-a-backless-gown. I'll be out of the treadmill business for a few days at least.


Best wishes for a great outcome from your surgery. Hope you recover swiftly.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Weighed in a 187 pound today - down from 276 - almost 90 pounds gone. Blood sugar is normal now, down from 230. It only took 11 months, but I still have 27 pounds more to go. Who says you can;t lose weight after age 50. I'm 66.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## the quiet one

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Weighed in a 187 pound today - down from 276 - almost 90 pounds gone. Blood sugar is normal now, down from 230. It only took 11 months, but I still have 27 pounds more to go. Who says you can;t lose weight after age 50. I'm 66.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


This. Is. AWESOME. Way to go!


----------



## Becca Mills

Victoria Champion said:


> Best wishes for a great outcome from your surgery. Hope you recover swiftly.


+1 TexasGirl. We'll be thinking of you on Monday, sending positive vibes!


----------



## Becca Mills

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Weighed in a 187 pound today - down from 276 - almost 90 pounds gone. Blood sugar is normal now, down from 230. It only took 11 months, but I still have 27 pounds more to go. Who says you can;t lose weight after age 50. I'm 66.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Wow, Edward, that is amazing. Good for you!!! So inspirational.


----------



## 41413

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Weighed in a 187 pound today - down from 276 - almost 90 pounds gone. Blood sugar is normal now, down from 230. It only took 11 months, but I still have 27 pounds more to go. Who says you can;t lose weight after age 50. I'm 66.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


WOW! Well done!


----------



## Nick Endi Webb

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Weighed in a 187 pound today - down from 276 - almost 90 pounds gone. Blood sugar is normal now, down from 230. It only took 11 months, but I still have 27 pounds more to go. Who says you can;t lose weight after age 50. I'm 66.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Holy crapcake! Good job!
Ever since I moved to the deep-fried south last year, I've struggled to not pack it on. All the running seems to do is make me eat more bacon.


----------



## Becca Mills

Endi Webb said:


> Holy crapcake! Good job!
> Ever since I moved to the deep-fried south last year, I've struggled to not pack it on. All the running seems to do is make me eat more bacon.


Mmmm ... bacon.


----------



## 41413

I'm eating bacon right now, no joke.

Welcome to the thread, Endi!


----------



## Jnassise

Way to go, Edward!

Weighed in at 211 this morning, down from 239.  Some recent stress has slowed my weight loss, but I'm still losing and that's good.  Target is 190.  Down 28 lbs, with 21 more to go!


----------



## Becca Mills

Jnassise said:


> Way to go, Edward!
> 
> Weighed in at 211 this morning, down from 239. Some recent stress has slowed my weight loss, but I'm still losing and that's good. Target is 190. Down 28 lbs, with 21 more to go!


Outstanding!!!


----------



## sarracannon

Wow, huge congrats all around to those who have been losing weight. Good job!!!

TexasGirl, will be thinking of you on Monday. I hope everything goes super smooth and you have an easy recovery.

I don't even want to talk about my weight right now... Ugh.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Victoria, I like that comment about the bifocals, but I need to wear them because things are blurry if I don't. I'll remember it though. Great going Ed, congratulations. 
Texas Girl, Your surgery will be over before you know it, speedy recovery.
All doing well, great results.
Taxes completed getting $3.00 back yeah! Now have to clear 2.67 acres of blackberries and brush. Anyone want to buy a house in perfect location in Wa State on very wonderful little island great location for writers, peaceful yet near everything and you can grow your own organic veggies!
Anyway I should lose lots fighting these blackberries.


----------



## Sapphire

Becca Mills said:


> +1 TexasGirl. We'll be thinking of you on Monday, sending positive vibes!


Me too! Good luck with those pain meds.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

You guys never cease to inspire me.  Lost another pound this week - down 11.  But I'm pretty sure I could be doing a lot better if I could just stop sabotaging myself with nighttime cravings.  I blame cereal.  It is the worst!

So, my goal this week is to not eat after 9pm.


----------



## Quiss

Wrote 4000 words today and so I am going out now for an early birthday dinner. 

THERE IS NO SPOON. THERE ARE NO CARBS. WINE IS A FOOD GROUP.


----------



## TexasGirl

Got some soup made today. And a box of chocolates by the sofa  
I'm ready.

Hooray for all those lost pounds!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Thinking of you tomorrow, Texas GIrl.
I did two hours cutting blackberries then walked three miles. Then walked the dog about 1/4 to half a mile. Guess what I'm not losing weight.


----------



## maurice

R.A. Hobbs said:


> You guys never cease to inspire me. Lost another pound this week - down 11. But I'm pretty sure I could be doing a lot better if I could just stop sabotaging myself with nighttime cravings. I blame cereal. It is the worst!
> 
> So, my goal this week is to not eat after 9pm.


Know that my goal this week is to be in the stands after 9pm, cheering for you!

Abundant blessings are coming your way!


----------



## Burrito Fart

I am getting very serious about my diet this week. No more [email protected]#%$. I will be prepared! I will succeed!


----------



## 41413

Dude, Hot Dog, your cover is awesome. (Can I keep calling you Hot Dog? I'm just going to keep calling you Hot Dog.)


----------



## 60911

I'm down about a pound this week, which I consider a victory because although the diet went well last week, the weekend was a culinary orgy of fast food and other bad stuff. Still gotta get myself a treaddesk once I get this first draft done...


----------



## Burrito Fart

smreine said:


> Dude, Hot Dog, your cover is awesome. (Can I keep calling you Hot Dog? I'm just going to keep calling you Hot Dog.)


Yes! Please do. I have a friend named Donut. His name is Jim but I refuse to call him by his real name. He is Donut. Thanks about the cover! I'm hoping it helps camouflage the terrible story inside. lol

Good job on the pound Crane!


----------



## Ripfit138

I'm recovering from Pneumonia and have been pretty lazy all week.  Just sitting here reading the boards when I came across this post.  Thanks for the motivation, I'm signing off and going to the gym!
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Victoria Champion

Ripfit138 said:


> I'm recovering from Pneumonia and have been pretty lazy all week. Just sitting here reading the boards when I came across this post. Thanks for the motivation, I'm signing off and going to the gym!
> Cheers,
> Andy


Honestly, I don't think you should be working out if you are still recovering from pneumonia. Give your lungs a chance to heal completely.


----------



## Sharebear

Joining this party incredibly late... is there still room for me?
This thread has been awesome to read over the past month.
I didn't want to join in January when I was still cheering, my goal being ten pounds lost by summer and I want to do it on my own without cheer.
I host a cheer camp in June and I would like to not go home and cry every night when we're done because of how sore I am. LOL
I'm starting with a mile walk and workout two days a week.


----------



## sarracannon

Yay! Welcome Brina, always room for you girl. 

Grats on the pound loss Robert. You're rocking life in general these days.

TexasGirl - hope you are recovering well from a successful surgery. When you get a chance, I hope you'll pop on and let us know how you are doing.

Harlow, I love the cover too! I'm sure the story inside is awesomecakes. 

I also will be getting serious about my diet again! I gained the same 2 pounds back again that I had lost last week (but gained the week before and lost the week before that). I've got to break through this and make some serious commitments to exercising. I am signed up for RWA conference in July where I'll be signing books for the first time (yay!), and I'm going to use that as motivation. My goal is to be down at least 30 pounds by then. That's about 21 weeks from now, so it's going to be hard. I just hope it's not impossible.


----------



## sarracannon

And welcome Andy! Sorry to hear you have been sick, but moderate activity might be good as long as your doctor has cleared it. Take time to rest if you need it, we'll still be here to offer support when you're feeling better! Glad to have you on the board!


----------



## Harry Dewulf

smreine said:


> I posted this in another thread, but here's the BBCode for the table Robert and I have in our sigs, in case anyone else wants one. "TR" means "table row," so if you want to add rows for other data, just copy the bits between the TRs and /TRs.


But be aware that the BBCode is counted towards your max character limit - which is rather daft IMHO, since it means that people who are careful with layout and formatting can't say so much.

I need to start gaining weight (I should have started two weeks ago but I was unwell) to prepare for the start of Dragon Boat training.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Texasgirl! 

And congrats to those with pounds lost. I'm still afraid to get on the scales again ...


----------



## Caddy

TexasGirl, how are you doing?

Well, I gained another pound this week. Not a surprise. Well, actually it is. It's a surprise it wasn't more. I have gained back 2 of the 9 lost. I sure hope I can get back to doing what I know I should. I feel better when I do. On a positive note, I think I ate everything possible last week, so this week I shouldn't crave anything! Yikes!

Today is a brand new start.


----------



## Becca Mills

Caddy said:


> TexasGirl, how are you doing?
> 
> Well, I gained another pound this week. Not a surprise. Well, actually it is. It's a surprise it wasn't more. I have gained back 2 of the 9 lost. I sure hope I can get back to doing what I know I should. I feel better when I do. On a positive note, I think I ate everything possible last week, so this week I shouldn't crave anything! Yikes!
> 
> Today is a brand new start.


I gained this week, too. No surprise, as I had several bingey days last week. I was surprised it added up to 2.2 pounds, though ... I didn't eat *that* much!


----------



## 41413

Just popping in to say that I hope TexasGirl's recovering well!


----------



## TexasGirl

I am back in the world of the living, sort of. No complications other than bucket hugging when I came out of anesthesia, so got to stay out-patient and went home.

I'm allergic to most pain meds, and they gave me a new one, which, guess what, started an allergic reaction at 3 a.m. Thankfully it was strong enough to wake me up, but responded to the Benadryl, so I didn't have to go to the ER (where, I've learned they charge you $500 for the same stuff that is in Benadryl...) I only go the ER now if I'm already getting to the throat closing stage.

So pain is my friend today. No treadmill desking for a bit, but I did wrote 2000 words this morning. Lounging in bed is good for the word count!

Welcome Brina!


----------



## Sapphire

Hey, Texas Girl, the one big advantage to no pain meds is a clearer head for writing.    Glad to hear all went well.  Don't rush recovery though.


----------



## Nick Endi Webb

TexasGirl said:


> I am back in the world of the living, sort of. No complications other than bucket hugging when I came out of anesthesia, so got to stay out-patient and went home.
> 
> I'm allergic to most pain meds, and they gave me a new one, which, guess what, started an allergic reaction at 3 a.m. Thankfully it was strong enough to wake me up, but responded to the Benadryl, so I didn't have to go to the ER (where, I've learned they charge you $500 for the same stuff that is in Benadryl...) I only go the ER now if I'm already getting to the throat closing stage.
> 
> So pain is my friend today. No treadmill desking for a bit, but I did wrote 2000 words this morning. Lounging in bed is good for the word count!
> 
> Welcome Brina!


Sounds awful. Hope you feel better soon. 
I got the stomach bug two weeks ago and thought, dang, I hate being sick, but woohoo! I have time to write now! I can write all day! Yeah, that didn't happen. You're amazing for being able to work while convalescing- I'm always too busy feeling awful and sorry for myself.


----------



## Becca Mills

Endi Webb said:


> Sounds awful. Hope you fell better soon.
> I got the stomach bug two weeks ago and thought, dang, I hate being sick, but woohoo! I have time to write now! I can write all day! Yeah, that didn't happen. You're amazing for being able to work while convalescing- I'm always too busy feeling awful and sorry for myself.


I second that! Good for you, TG! Feel better soon. 

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victoria Champion

TexasGirl said:


> I am back in the world of the living, sort of. No complications other than bucket hugging when I came out of anesthesia, so got to stay out-patient and went home.
> 
> I'm allergic to most pain meds, and they gave me a new one, which, guess what, started an allergic reaction at 3 a.m. Thankfully it was strong enough to wake me up, but responded to the Benadryl, so I didn't have to go to the ER (where, I've learned they charge you $500 for the same stuff that is in Benadryl...) I only go the ER now if I'm already getting to the throat closing stage.
> 
> So pain is my friend today. No treadmill desking for a bit, but I did wrote 2000 words this morning. Lounging in bed is good for the word count!
> 
> Welcome Brina!


Glad to hear you're okay!


----------



## swolf

Just popping in to provide some encouragement.

You can do it!  Keep keeping on!


----------



## TexasGirl

Swolf is ba-aaack.

Whoop!

I've decided to do one of those cleanse thingies. I'm going to rustle up some buddies to do it with me. 

I'll have to wait a couple weeks to get over the rearrangement of my innards, but then I want to do it.


----------



## RuthNestvold

Wishing you a speedy recovery, TexasGirl!


----------



## 41413

You know, swolf, you seem like a suspiciously nice and supportive person, given that you have a dancing Will Farrell Lucifer as your avatar.

I hope everyone's doing well this week! I let myself have a couple bites of my son's (decidedly high-carb) froyo this morning. It was delicious.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs

maurice said:


> Know that my goal this week is to be in the stands after 9pm, cheering for you!
> 
> Abundant blessings are coming your way!


Aww. Thanks for the support! I actually haven't eaten much after 9pm this week. Mostly because of a head cold which makes me not want to eat anything, anyway. No poundage lost these past couple of days but I'm feeling upbeat anyway. 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Glad you are recovering, Texas Girl. 

Have now spent four days cutting blackberries. Have done a lot but lots more to do. Excellent exercise, bending, stretching, pulling, walking. I've been somewhat achy for four days due to challenging all of those not often used muscles. I'm getting a lot more exercise no weight lost. Think I'm building muscle.


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm dying to get back on my treadmill desk but last night was a bad bad reaction, felt like a full-body rejection of the new "parts" I have. Chills, entire body soreness, dizzy. Scary as all get out. Within an inch of going to the ER, but I did calm down Googling other people's reactions to this surgery and seeing that it did happen and nobody died.

So I'll be taking it easy for a bit yet.


----------



## sarracannon

P.A. - good for you with the extra exercise! I bet you are gaining muscle. And yum, blackberries!!

TexasGirl - Scary! I am so sorry you had a bad reaction, but thank goodness it calmed down and you didn't have to go spend hours at the hospital. Definitely take your time and take it easy for a while if needed. The treadmill will still be there in a week .


----------



## Victoria Champion

TexasGirl said:


> I'm dying to get back on my treadmill desk but last night was a bad bad reaction, felt like a full-body rejection of the new "parts" I have. Chills, entire body soreness, dizzy. Scary as all get out. Within an inch of going to the ER, but I did calm down Googling other people's reactions to this surgery and seeing that it did happen and nobody died.
> 
> So I'll be taking it easy for a bit yet.


Please take the time you need to rest and recover fully. Luckily it only takes a little hand and brain exertion to write!


----------



## TexasGirl

True, that! I wrote 3K today while convalescing and worked out the ending of the newest novella. Might actually have it done--gasp--tomorrow!


----------



## RuthNestvold

TexasGirl said:


> True, that! I wrote 3K today while convalescing and worked out the ending of the newest novella. Might actually have it done--gasp--tomorrow!


Hope that's a good enough consolation prize for you for all the rest of the %+#$?! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Becca Mills

TexasGirl, sorry to hear about the bad reaction, but glad to hear you're relaxing and making good progress on you writing.

As for me, I had a spinal steroid injection for my sciatica today. The problem's been ongoing for two months, now, and has made it awfully difficult to parent or to get writing done. I hope the injections (there will probably be a series of them) bring some relief, since surgery is the only other alternative.


----------



## Judi Coltman

Even with all of the road blocks, you guys are doing great, really.  You're still here, right?  Me? I'm sitting on #*[email protected] plateau.  It will pass, right?


----------



## 60911

My Treaddesk will be here tomorrow, and my treadmill by Tuesday. Time to turn the circus of flab into a carnival of fab! Well...that might be an exaggeration.


----------



## 41413

RobertJCrane said:


> My Treaddesk will be here tomorrow, and my treadmill by Tuesday. Time to turn the circus of flab into a carnival of fab! Well...that might be an exaggeration.


I will now imagine that you walk on your treadmill in sparkly spandex.


----------



## Becca Mills

Judi Coltman said:


> Even with all of the road blocks, you guys are doing great, really. You're still here, right? Me? I'm sitting on #*[email protected] plateau. It will pass, right?


Absolutely it will pass! Hang in there!


----------



## 60911

smreine said:


> I will now imagine that you walk on your treadmill in sparkly spandex.


Whatever makes you happy. I do feel compelled to mention that I don't acyually own any spandex, though. It's a matter of principle, really.


----------



## sarracannon

Robert, how is your treaddesk going? Did you get it set up and in working order?

I seriously need to get back to my fitness goals. The past couple of weeks have been really tough for me in terms of working out. It's as if I can either eat heathly/workout OR I can produce a lot of words, but I can't ever seem to do both at the same time. I realize it's about setting priorities, but that's so hard when EVERYTHING needs to be a priority. I just don't have the mental space and motivation to be awesome at everything. I don't know how some of you people do it.

On a good note, I've been asked to be a panelist at an upcoming con and I really really want to go. Still, the thought of appearing in public with all this extra baby fat still hanging on almost a year after he was born is incredibly depressing. If I go, I'll have exactly 12 weeks until the conference. I'm hoping I can find a way to stay motivated to get at least 10 pounds off by then AND publish 3 new books. /sigh. I do love this job, but sometimes it's so hard to keep it all going.


----------



## Becca Mills

sarracannon said:


> Robert, how is your treaddesk going? Did you get it set up and in working order?
> 
> I seriously need to get back to my fitness goals. The past couple of weeks have been really tough for me in terms of working out. It's as if I can either eat heathly/workout OR I can produce a lot of words, but I can't ever seem to do both at the same time. I realize it's about setting priorities, but that's so hard when EVERYTHING needs to be a priority. I just don't have the mental space and motivation to be awesome at everything. I don't know how some of you people do it.
> 
> On a good note, I've been asked to be a panelist at an upcoming con and I really really want to go. Still, the thought of appearing in public with all this extra baby fat still hanging on almost a year after he was born is incredibly depressing. If I go, I'll have exactly 12 weeks until the conference. I'm hoping I can find a way to stay motivated to get at least 10 pounds off by then AND publish 3 new books. /sigh. I do love this job, but sometimes it's so hard to keep it all going.


Sounds like you're pushing yourself too hard, Sarra! How about two new books instead of three?


----------



## Nick Endi Webb

RobertJCrane said:


> My Treaddesk will be here tomorrow, and my treadmill by Tuesday. Time to turn the circus of flab into a carnival of fab! Well...that might be an exaggeration.


I mentioned to my wife the other day that I was thinking about a treaddesk. She has been very patient with my new "hobby", but this time she just slowly shook her head.


----------



## 60911

sarracannon said:


> Robert, how is your treaddesk going? Did you get it set up and in working order?
> 
> I seriously need to get back to my fitness goals. The past couple of weeks have been really tough for me in terms of working out. It's as if I can either eat heathly/workout OR I can produce a lot of words, but I can't ever seem to do both at the same time. I realize it's about setting priorities, but that's so hard when EVERYTHING needs to be a priority. I just don't have the mental space and motivation to be awesome at everything.* I don't know how some of you people do it.*
> 
> On a good note, I've been asked to be a panelist at an upcoming con and I really really want to go. Still, the thought of appearing in public with all this extra baby fat still hanging on almost a year after he was born is incredibly depressing. If I go, I'll have exactly 12 weeks until the conference. I'm hoping I can find a way to stay motivated to get at least 10 pounds off by then AND publish 3 new books. /sigh. I do love this job, but sometimes it's so hard to keep it all going.


For the most part we don't do it all, or at least I don't.

I agree, you're putting too much pressure on yourself. I, too, struggle with the balancing of it all and setting priorities. For example, I've done really well writing-wise the last couple weeks, but I've put on a pound because I didn't hew super-close to my diet in the process of finishing this first draft. I'm hoping the Treaddesk (Treadmill arrives today! Yay!) will help me combine everything together in one glorious time-saving, pressure-reducing, orgy of activity (that just sounds bad, doesn't it?). But the point is that balance is wicked hard to achieve, especially when you're juggling writing projects, parenting, diet and fitness, being a spouse/partner in a relationship, dealing with finances, family...need I go on? Beating yourself up when you fall short of the colossal goals you've set for yourself isn't going to help. I learned that one a long time ago (doesn't stop me from still doing it from time to time, but...uh...less so). Just try to find a happy space where you don't send yourself over the edge into oblivion, okay? Unreasonable expectations for yourself are painful, and when I had a kid Ender's age that was home all the time, I would have considered myself very fortunate to get done a quarter of what you've been able to.


----------



## Caddy

I don't know how, but I managed to lose the weight I had gained, plus one more pound last week.  Down 10 lbs now. That inspires me!

One thing I am depressed about is everytime I try to exercise my leg and knee act back up.  Pretty hard to see good weight loss then.  I really want a treadmill and a desk for it but am worried about the cost. Then, when I try to think about how to set up the desk I get overwhelmed and push it out of my mind.


----------



## Becca Mills

RobertJCrane said:


> For the most part we don't do it all, or at least I don't.
> 
> I agree, you're putting too much pressure on yourself. I, too, struggle with the balancing of it all and setting priorities. For example, I've done really well writing-wise the last couple weeks, but I've put on a pound because I didn't hew super-close to my diet in the process of finishing this first draft. I'm hoping the Treaddesk (Treadmill arrives today! Yay!) will help me combine everything together in one glorious time-saving, pressure-reducing, orgy of activity (that just sounds bad, doesn't it?). But the point is that balance is wicked hard to achieve, especially when you're juggling writing projects, parenting, diet and fitness, being a spouse/partner in a relationship, dealing with finances, family...need I go on? Beating yourself up when you fall short of the colossal goals you've set for yourself isn't going to help. I learned that one a long time ago (doesn't stop me from still doing it from time to time, but...uh...less so). Just try to find a happy space where you don't send yourself over the edge into oblivion, okay? Unreasonable expectations for yourself are painful, and when I had a kid Ender's age that was home all the time, I would have considered myself very fortunate to get done a quarter of what you've been able to.


I agree with Robert. One can't do everything. It's a matter of figuring out what one has to let slide and being okay with that.

Here's the way I think of it: The combination of things I do, I do because I want to live a happy life. If the things I'm doing to enable myself to live a happy life make me unhappy, they're defeating the purpose, and I need to change them.

I know that idea is not applicable universally. Many people are trapped doing things that make them unhappy because they have to in order to survive. I'm not in that situation.

P.S. Congratulations on the weight loss, Caddy!


----------



## 41413

Caddy said:


> I don't know how, but I managed to lose the weight I had gained, plus one more pound last week. Down 10 lbs now. That inspires me!


Woo! Well done!



RobertJCrane said:


> when I had a kid Ender's age that was home all the time, I would have considered myself very fortunate to get done a quarter of what you've been able to.


What he said.  Take it easy on yourself.

I'm thrilled this week because I got lab work results from my nurse-midwife. (I'm not pregnant again; I just see her for my annual physical because she's is awesomeness concentrate and the only medical professional in the entire world that I trust. I'm a paranoid soul.) I no longer have any symptoms of Grave's Disease! In fact, I have no thyroid problem at all!

This is a really big deal for me. When I was diagnosed at fifteen, I had a lot of doctors telling me how I was going to die an early death or whatever P), and as time progressed, more and more endocrinologists refused to work with me because I refused to have my thyroid removed. Well, guess who has a normally functioning thyroid after a year of ketogenic diet, exercise, and good living, doctors?? YEAH THAT'S RIGHT IT'S ME. Go ahead and shove your radioactive iodine where the sun doesn't shine!

It's good news for soooo many reasons. It's safe to pop out another hellspawn if I so choose, I don't have to worry as much about losing my health insurance next year, I don't have to have disrespectful endocrinologists treat me like I'm an idiot at routine visits, no need for monthly visits to phlebotomist vampires... Basically, life is awesome.


----------



## vrabinec

smreine said:


> Woo! Well done!
> 
> What he said.  Take it easy on yourself.
> 
> I'm thrilled this week because I got lab work results from my nurse-midwife. (I'm not pregnant again; I just see her for my annual physical because she's is awesomeness concentrate and the only medical professional in the entire world that I trust. I'm a paranoid soul.) I no longer have any symptoms of Grave's Disease! In fact, I have no thyroid problem at all!
> 
> This is a really big deal for me. When I was diagnosed at fifteen, I had a lot of doctors telling me how I was going to die an early death or whatever P), and as time progressed, more and more endocrinologists refused to work with me because I refused to have my thyroid removed. Well, guess who has a normally functioning thyroid after a year of ketogenic diet, exercise, and good living, doctors?? YEAH THAT'S RIGHT IT'S ME. Go ahead and shove your radioactive iodine where the sun doesn't shine!
> 
> It's good news for soooo many reasons. It's safe to pop out another hellspawn if I so choose, I don't have to worry as much about losing my health insurance next year, I don't have to have disrespectful endocrinologists treat me like I'm an idiot at routine visits, no need for monthly visits to phlebotomist vampires... Basically, life is awesome.


Awsome!


----------



## Becca Mills

smreine said:


> I'm thrilled this week because I got lab work results from my nurse-midwife. (I'm not pregnant again; I just see her for my annual physical because she's is awesomeness concentrate and the only medical professional in the entire world that I trust. I'm a paranoid soul.) I no longer have any symptoms of Grave's Disease! In fact, I have no thyroid problem at all!
> 
> This is a really big deal for me. When I was diagnosed at fifteen, I had a lot of doctors telling me how I was going to die an early death or whatever P), and as time progressed, more and more endocrinologists refused to work with me because I refused to have my thyroid removed. Well, guess who has a normally functioning thyroid after a year of ketogenic diet, exercise, and good living, doctors?? YEAH THAT'S RIGHT IT'S ME. Go ahead and shove your radioactive iodine where the sun doesn't shine!
> 
> It's good news for soooo many reasons. It's safe to pop out another hellspawn if I so choose, I don't have to worry as much about losing my health insurance next year, I don't have to have disrespectful endocrinologists treat me like I'm an idiot at routine visits, no need for monthly visits to phlebotomist vampires... Basically, life is awesome.


That's absolutely wonderful, Sara. Congratulations! I'm so happy for you. My sister has Grave's, so I know it's a very good thing NOT to have!


----------



## Gina Black

Can I join this party? 

I have about 20 pounds (okay maybe 25) to lose this year and insulin resistance to overcome. I've recently changed my diet so that I'm not eating potatoes, rice, things made with flour, and juice--which actually wasn't as hard as I thought because I can still drink beer and wine. Moderately. This is much better than when I was diagnosed hypoglycemic 35 years ago and I had to give up all sugar, beans, alcohol, and eat restricted amounts of certain vegetables and starches. Now it's really just starches I give up. Who needs 'em I say... 

I go to yoga twice a week (most weeks unless I'm traveling) and just a few days ago started walking two miles a day which is supposed to really help the insulin resistance. The walking works with writing for me because my muse likes to move and usually I come up with all sorts of ideas when I'm out moving. I take a little hand-held recorder and talk into it and transcribe when I get home. So far no weight loss but I'm feeling optimistic. 

Now if I could only write faster . . .


----------



## Nick Endi Webb

smreine said:


> Go ahead and shove your radioactive iodine where the sun doesn't shine!


If I had a nickel for every time I heard that at Los Alamos....

Congratulations! What a relief for you- my wife has chronic stuff going on, and I know how infuriating it can be.


----------



## Becca Mills

Gina Black said:


> Can I join this party?
> 
> I have about 20 pounds (okay maybe 25) to lose this year and insulin resistance to overcome. I've recently changed my diet so that I'm not eating potatoes, rice, things made with flour, and juice--which actually wasn't as hard as I thought because I can still drink beer and wine. Moderately. This is much better than when I was diagnosed hypoglycemic 35 years ago and I had to give up all sugar, beans, alcohol, and eat restricted amounts of certain vegetables and starches. Now it's really just starches I give up. Who needs 'em I say...
> 
> I go to yoga twice a week (most weeks unless I'm traveling) and just a few days ago started walking two miles a day which is supposed to really help the insulin resistance. The walking works with writing for me because my muse likes to move and usually I come up with all sorts of ideas when I'm out moving. I take a little hand-held recorder and talk into it and transcribe when I get home. So far no weight loss but I'm feeling optimistic.
> 
> Now if I could only write faster . . .


Welcome aboard, Gina!


----------



## sarracannon

Thanks for the encouragement ya'll. I know I sound like a broken record. The 3 books are because I have 2 almost finished and a 3rd I really want to get out before the end of May. I don't think it's too much to ask, it's just hard to juggle that andbeing a full time at-home mom. I briefly considered daycare part-time, but then I honestly started feeling sick to my stomach about it. I just don't want to put him in daycare right now. I've got to find a way to make it work. George is doing what he can to take more responsibility on weekends and evenings so I can go out and write, like this afternoon he is coming home at 5 and I am going out until about 8 to write. So far, it's working.

BUT, when do I exercise? Urgh. I had a friend tell me yesterday "You just have to make it a priority." Then, she proceeded to tell me about how hard her life is with dropping her 1 year old off at daycare, a 1 hour commute, 9 hours of day job, 1 hour commute home, 1 1/2 hours of parenting before she had the rest of the evening off for free time. She said "If I can make time for exercise in the mornings before work, then you can! I mean, you have the freedom to set your own schedule and only have to work a few hours a day as a writer, right?"
I kind of wanted to punch her in the face. I'm sure it's tough to be gone all day, but there are probably other mental advantages sometimes to being able to work a set amount of hours with no secondary responsibility, then leave that work behind when you come home. Plus, weekends free.I'm not saying my life is harder, because omg, having to leave my baby in full time daycare and go to a normal-people job all day would be torture for me, but just that obviously most people don't understand how difficult being a self-published author can really be.

I'm totally bringing everyone down, I'm sure. I'll shut up, I promise. I just think I might be coming down with something and I'm feeling a little vulnerable.

Caddy - amazing job on the 10 lbs lost!!! You rock!!

And Sara - WOW! You're totally my inspiration. I would love to be able to do the same with my PCOS symptoms and get off all meds and really take care of it with diet and exercise. Way to go on taking control of your health. (I also don't trust doctors, which seems to baffle most of my friends who take their dr's word as absolute gospel.) I totally look up to you. Maybe I need to print out your pic and put it on my vision board, hehe.

Welcome Gina! Several of us on the board battle against insulin resistance, so you're not alone!


----------



## Gina Black

Becca Mills said:


> Welcome aboard, Gina!


Thank you, Becca!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Congratulations, SM, welcome, Gina. Congrats, Caddy. Hang in there, Robert. 

I'm still whacking away at blackberries everyday. I have to be building muscle or something because I'm bending, stretching, and moving in all kinds of different ways for several hours per day. Still many to cut, and can't afford to pay anyone else. Have had to stop writing for a while. My friend sold her house in one week. Now I'm frantic to get mine on the market. We have soo much work to do to get the huse ready.


----------



## FrankZubek

Dropping by for encouragement and to help nudge others along
Was at 230 a month ago but several "life" issues got me back to snacking and now I'm back to 240

Ugh.....

This week I need to get back into walking to work ( a mile and a half away) so at least I force myself to exercise on work days 

The rest of the spare time is a combo of marketing and research ( all the stuff down below there) and actual typing on new work I want to release this summer

Good luck to everyone here- I know its rough


----------



## Sapphire

FrankZubek said:


> Dropping by for encouragement and to help nudge others along
> Was at 230 a month ago but several "life" issues got me back to snacking and now I'm back to 240


There's a young woman I know who has recently lost a large amount of weight by strictly following Weight Watchers and was down to her last 5 pounds. I asked her how long it took. She told me she had set a date to begin and, as her life rapidly changed, that date turned out to be the same day her husband went into hospice house. I asked her how she managed to diet through those long 47 days of hospice. She told me it wasn't difficult because it was the one thing in her life at that time she could control. Everything else was only in God's hands. Like you, I also eat comfort food when things are bumpy, but now I think about her words that eating was the only thing she could control. Hopefully, your life issues weren't anything like hers, but any life issues can be challenging. I just wanted to share some "food for thought" with you.


----------



## AnneEton

I've lost a few pounds since New Year's but it's killing me: I wanna eat pizza and ice cream!


----------



## 60911

Tomorrow begins my life at the treaddesk. Yeehaw, and let's hope my feet can handle it. I bought new shoes and everything!


----------



## TexasGirl

Getting back on the Treadmill Desk today! Hoping it goes well!


----------



## RuthNestvold

smreine said:


> I'm thrilled this week because I got lab work results from my nurse-midwife. (I'm not pregnant again; I just see her for my annual physical because she's is awesomeness concentrate and the only medical professional in the entire world that I trust. I'm a paranoid soul.) I no longer have any symptoms of Grave's Disease! In fact, I have no thyroid problem at all!
> 
> This is a really big deal for me. When I was diagnosed at fifteen, I had a lot of doctors telling me how I was going to die an early death or whatever P), and as time progressed, more and more endocrinologists refused to work with me because I refused to have my thyroid removed. Well, guess who has a normally functioning thyroid after a year of ketogenic diet, exercise, and good living, doctors?? YEAH THAT'S RIGHT IT'S ME. Go ahead and shove your radioactive iodine where the sun doesn't shine!


Wow, that's excellent news! I was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid a couple of years ago, and the doctors basically told me I'd be taking meds for the rest of my life. That, of course, is the opposite condition from what you had, but if you can cure hyperthyroidism with diet, then maybe hypothyroidism can also be cured through diet. I need to do some more research ...


----------



## 41413

RuthNestvold said:


> Wow, that's excellent news! I was diagnosed with an underactive thyroid a couple of years ago, and the doctors basically told me I'd be taking meds for the rest of my life. That, of course, is the opposite condition from what you had, but if you can cure hyperthyroidism with diet, then maybe hypothyroidism can also be cured through diet. I need to do some more research ...


To be fair, I'm not sure how much of a factor diet was, if at all. I'm turning twenty-five in two weeks, and sometimes, people who have symptoms as teens grow out of hyperthyroid disorders in their early twenties. Certainly, cutting out wheat/sugar and walking 1-2 hours a day has only done good things for me, but I don't have enough data to say that lifestyle factors were the primary influencer.


----------



## Becca Mills

I was down 1.6 pounds on Monday, which sort of amazed me, as I had a couple bingey days last week. Hoping to keep the progress up this week.

Last week I had a spinal steroid injection for the sciatic, and it's helped quite a bit. I'm hoping I might be up for a little walking this week. I've spent so much time in bed for the last two months that I've lost a lot of muscle strength -- I can feel it when I go up stairs.


----------



## vrabinec

Ouch. Sorry to hear that, Becca. Hope you feel better.

I'm ashamed to say I've gained 12 pounds since this thread started. Personal issues. Pounded a Reese Cup, a Three Muskateers bar, and two Hersheys today. [crap]. But they were [expletive] great. I gotta get back to eating right.


----------



## Becca Mills

vrabinec said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear that, Becca. Hope you feel better.
> 
> I'm ashamed to say I've gained 12 pounds since this thread started. Personal issues. Pounded a Reese Cup, a Three Muskateers bar, and two Hersheys today. [crap]. But they were [expletive] great. I gotta get back to eating right.


Thanks, vrab. 

But you gotta tell me, how did you eat just *one* Reeses Peanut Butter Cup? I would've thought that feat was humanly impossible. I'd say that shows some serious will-power, and you're to be congratulated.


----------



## vrabinec

Becca Mills said:


> But you gotta tell me, how did you eat just *one* Reeses Peanut Butter Cup?


That's all our secretary had in the bowl she keeps on her desk for customers. If there were two, I would've had two.


----------



## 41413

Hang in there, Becca.

vrabinec, I would have eaten a dozen peanut butter cups, easily.


----------



## 60911

vrabinec said:


> That's all our secretary had in the bowl she keeps on her desk for customers. If there were two, I would've had two.


Best. Candy. Ever.


----------



## sarracannon

Becca - I'm glad to hear you're having some relief from the injection. I hope you continue to feel better and are up for some light walking soon. Keep us updated! 

vrabinec - Sorry to hear about the weight gain. I lost something like 13 pounds at the beginning of this thread when I was on a cleanse, but sadly half of that has come back on because I just didn't continue to eat like I should. I'm addicted to sugar, what can I say? Hang in there and don't give up!

Mmm, peanut butter cups....

I am, however, thinking about starting another diet. My cousin is a wellness counselor (whatever that means) and she suggested something called the 17 Day Diet. She emailed me this massive PDF (something like 25 pages) so I'm going to sit down and read it. I'm terrified, but I've got to try something that gets me eating healthier. I have to lose weight before my as yet unconfirmed, possible panelist appearance at an event in May.

I wish I had room in my house for a treadmill and desk!


----------



## Becca Mills

Thanks, guys. vrab, I would've tied the secretary to her chair and gone through her desk to find the rest of them, so I still think you showed great will power. I mean, the administrative assistant in my department knows better than to put those in her candy jar. There'd be a faculty feeding frenzy. Nice professors would probably die.

Sarra, I'm interested to hear more about the 17 Day Diet. Is it specifically good for people who have trouble with sugar?


----------



## sarracannon

Becca - Yes, it's supposed to be really good for people who are insulin resistant or pre-diabetic. I have this friend who keeps telling me I need to do Advocare. I don't know if you've heard of it, but it's all these supplements. She's selling it so of course, she wants me to buy it from her. I took a look at the ingredients and OMG, sugar sugar sugar. It's terrible. Tons of caffeine, too. I really don't want to try any kinds of diets like that because even if I do lose a lot of weight, I know it's not going to last and is going to probably hurt me sugar-wise.

Here is the website link: http://www.the17daydiet.com/ if you want to read more about it. I'm reading through it now and it's basically no processed sugar, timing carb intake, eating slowly until full, lots of water, as much fresh veggies and fruit as possible (but no fruit after 2pm), lots of lean proteins and good fats. It looks to be very healthy and more in line with how I want to eat as a lifestyle. I actually just downloaded the Kindle edition of the full book so I can check it out in detail.

She also recommended Tabata. Have you guys heard of this? It's four minutes of an intense exercise going 20 seconds on, 10 seconds off until you're done. So like sit-ups - all out for 20 seconds, rest 10, all out for 20 seconds, rest, etc for 4 minutes. She said to do three or four sets of different exercises every day. It's simple stuff like running up and down the stairs, jumping rope, etc, but I imagine it's going to feel like a lot longer than 4 minutes, haha! Still, she is super gorgeous and thin and this is what she does because she has 3 kids and doesn't have a lot of time to work out or go to the gym. I'm going to give it a shot. The only part of her recs I can't do is pushups since I have a hurt wrist. I'll let you guys know if I see results. Maybe if I can ever take off some of this weight, I'll be brave enough to post a before and after.

Tonight I'm going to make up a grocery shopping list for Friday, then will probably start the 17 day diet on Saturday.


----------



## 41413

Tabatas are a kind of HIIT (high intensity interval training). With HIIT, it's considered normal to vomit from how much you've pushed yourself. It's how you know you've reached your limit! And if you're not pushing really hard, you're probably not going to get great results.

Yeah, it's a little too much for me, and probably too much for most non-athletes. Have you looked into lifting free weights, Sarra? Twenty minutes of really basic heavy lifting (squats, deadlifts, bench pressing) has the same long-lasting effect on your metabolism as a couple hours of cardio, and it's MUCH less time-consuming.


----------



## sarracannon

OH wow, well, that sounds awful.  If it's hard for normal athletes, why the heck does she think I can do it? My idea of a work out is a 10 minute walk around the block with the stroller...

I guess with the weights, the question would be where to even put them in the house. Or are you talking just like one small set of dumbbells? or however you spell it....


----------



## Gina Black

The book that I just read about insulin resistance (which is something I'm working on too) said that walking two miles a day is the best exercise for it. Apparently there's something about working those quads that does it. That's about forty-minutes of exercise, maybe less depending on your speed. I've been trying to do that on the days I don't go to yoga. Walking does work with writing for me, so that's a nice bonus.


----------



## Burrito Fart

sarracannon said:


> Becca - Yes, it's supposed to be really good for people who are insulin resistant or pre-diabetic. I have this friend who keeps telling me I need to do Advocare. I don't know if you've heard of it, but it's all these supplements. She's selling it so of course, she wants me to buy it from her. I took a look at the ingredients and OMG, sugar sugar sugar. It's terrible. Tons of caffeine, too. I really don't want to try any kinds of diets like that because even if I do lose a lot of weight, I know it's not going to last and is going to probably hurt me sugar-wise.
> 
> Here is the website link: http://www.the17daydiet.com/ if you want to read more about it. I'm reading through it now and it's basically no processed sugar, timing carb intake, eating slowly until full, lots of water, as much fresh veggies and fruit as possible (but no fruit after 2pm), lots of lean proteins and good fats. It looks to be very healthy and more in line with how I want to eat as a lifestyle. I actually just downloaded the Kindle edition of the full book so I can check it out in detail.
> 
> She also recommended Tabata. Have you guys heard of this? It's four minutes of an intense exercise going 20 seconds on, 10 seconds off until you're done. So like sit-ups - all out for 20 seconds, rest 10, all out for 20 seconds, rest, etc for 4 minutes. She said to do three or four sets of different exercises every day. It's simple stuff like running up and down the stairs, jumping rope, etc, but I imagine it's going to feel like a lot longer than 4 minutes, haha! Still, she is super gorgeous and thin and this is what she does because she has 3 kids and doesn't have a lot of time to work out or go to the gym. I'm going to give it a shot. The only part of her recs I can't do is pushups since I have a hurt wrist. I'll let you guys know if I see results. Maybe if I can ever take off some of this weight, I'll be brave enough to post a before and after.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to make up a grocery shopping list for Friday, then will probably start the 17 day diet on Saturday.


I'll try it with you! I can't start until Monday though because I am going to stay with a friend out of town for the weekend. My mom got me a ninja for an early birthday present and I'm excited about using it.


----------



## Becca Mills

sarracannon said:


> Here is the website link: http://www.the17daydiet.com/ if you want to read more about it. I'm reading through it now and it's basically no processed sugar, timing carb intake, eating slowly until full, lots of water, as much fresh veggies and fruit as possible (but no fruit after 2pm), lots of lean proteins and good fats. It looks to be very healthy and more in line with how I want to eat as a lifestyle. I actually just downloaded the Kindle edition of the full book so I can check it out in detail.


Sounds promising!


----------



## TexasGirl

Did I *really* gain four pounds after my surgery?

Weeping.

I convinced a friend of mine tonight to do a two-day cleanse with me to break habits. If it goes well, we might do a seven-day one. Doing it next week.

Still weeping.

Did do 2.5 miles/450 calories on the treadmill desk today. I was so adrenaline rushed that POI featured my book (a total surprise) that I did it without thinking!


----------



## sarracannon

Harlow Nash said:


> I'll try it with you! I can't start until Monday though because I am going to stay with a friend out of town for the weekend. My mom got me a ninja for an early birthday present and I'm excited about using it.


Sweet! I might not get to start until Monday either because I haven't had time to do my grocery list and I'll probably have more time this weekend to get my plan together.

I have a Ninja too! I use it to puree food for my little baby man. It's great! I also bought a juicer at GNC for super good price and it seems to work really well. Let's do it . And I mean that in the most non-sexual way possible.


----------



## Victoria Champion

TexasGirl said:


> Did I *really* gain four pounds after my surgery?
> 
> Weeping.
> 
> I convinced a friend of mine tonight to do a two-day cleanse with me to break habits. If it goes well, we might do a seven-day one. Doing it next week.
> 
> Still weeping.
> 
> Did do 2.5 miles/450 calories on the treadmill desk today. I was so adrenaline rushed that POI featured my book (a total surprise) that I did it without thinking!


That's just from being sedentary (and probably from meds). Soon as you get to moving regularly it'll fall off.


----------



## 41413

TexasGirl said:


> Did I *really* gain four pounds after my surgery?
> 
> Weeping.


I bet there's a lot of fluid retention. Weird meds will do that to you.


----------



## 60911

So, I spent 152 minutes on the Treaddesk yesterday, and it was awesome. It was easy to work, even at 2.3-ish miles per hour, and I can tell I'm going to get a lot of use out of the incline feature when I've built up my strength a bit more. I can't tell you how glad I am that I did got this thing. Thanks to you treaddeskers for the idea and Sarra for reminding me that I should just go ahead and leap sometimes.


----------



## sarracannon

Yay Robert! So glad you took the chance and did something for yourself. You deserve it with all the hard work you've been putting in!

TexasGirl - be easy on yourself! Surgery is no joke, so it might be a bit before your body goes back to normal. How did you feel after walking?


----------



## Victoria Champion

RobertJCrane said:


> So, I spent 152 minutes on the Treaddesk yesterday, and it was awesome. It was easy to work, even at 2.3-ish miles per hour, and I can tell I'm going to get a lot of use out of the incline feature when I've built up my strength a bit more. I can't tell you how glad I am that I did got this thing. Thanks to you treaddeskers for the idea and Sarra for reminding me that I should just go ahead and leap sometimes.


That's great, Robert!


----------



## TexasGirl

sarracannon said:


> TexasGirl - be easy on yourself! Surgery is no joke, so it might be a bit before your body goes back to normal. How did you feel after walking?


I felt fine actually! And we went to a Kite festival yesterday and walked miles and miles and it was all fine.

Other activities...not so fine.   

And the bills started coming in today.    I have a $2500 deductible.

Must. Sell. Books!


----------



## sarracannon

Wow, ouch on the deductible. You can't put a price on health, though. And isn't it great that we have a career where at least the potential to double our income is there? Sell more books!

How is everyone doing on weight loss/activity goals? Seems the thread is slowing down! I was supposed to start that 17 day diet, but I'm just too stressed to take on a strict diet right now. I need to make sleep, healthy food, and exercise a priority so that I can be more creative and productive, but it's hard because it feels like everything needs to be priority #1 and that's just not possible. There are only 24 hours in a day!

Then my therapist goes and tells me that leisure time is essential to good mental health and that I'm working too hard. /sigh. I have no idea how to find balance in my life right now and still attain my goals. If anyone else has this figure out, please let me know .


----------



## TexasGirl

sarracannon said:


> If anyone else has this figure out, please let me know .


I'm going through a tough time now too. I can't watch movies. I don't want to just laze around. Write, format, upload, update, post, tweet!

It's a sickness and I'm not sure how to break the cycle.

But I'm finally getting a pretty good income in now, about double what I was doing six months ago and four times what I was doing this time last year.


----------



## Becca Mills

You guys are inspiring me to do better on the writing! (Down 1.2 pounds this week, but still no second book out.)

Sarra, maybe think in terms of moving your emphasis from one goal to another in a sort of cycle? Maybe a couple days a week you can do a little less writing stuff and a little more health stuff or a little more "you time," or whatever. Other days you put your time into the writing and don't worry if you don't have time to exercise or cook.

Would that help at all?


----------



## Rachel Schurig

Hey guys!

I've been MIA lately. I moved into my new house (which I LOVE by the way! I have an office! And a dishwasher!) and then promptly took my mom on a cruise, her Christmas present. If you've been on a cruise you will understand how thrilled I am that I only gained a couple lbs in the last few weeks.

I had intended to jump back into the fitness thing right off the bat when I got home, but I'm not feeling it. I'm writing like a crazy person this week, trying to catch up after the last few weeks of nuttiness. Hopefully I'll feel more settled soon. In the meantime I'm trying not to go off the rails too much in the eating department.

How's everyone else doing? Sarra, I've heard good things about the 17 day diet, I'd be interested to know what you think once you feel up to giving it a go. As far as the balance thing goes, I'm clueless! I tend to be either completely on and overdoing it with the productivity or completely vegged out. I keep saying the next book is the one I'll get my shite together and keep to a more balanced schedule, but it has yet to happen.


----------



## sarracannon

Becca - that might not be a bad way to look at it. I'm willing to try anything at this point! Seems like my own health and fitness is the first thing to get moved down on the priority list.

Rachel - welcome home! So exciting about your house! And yay for not going crazy with extra pounds on the cruise. There's always so much yummy food!!!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Still think I'm not losing any weight, but cutting blackberries everyday. Some of these wretches are 15 to 20 feet long and full of thorns. I'm more than halfway done. I'm
also full of scratches.


----------



## Burrito Fart

Hello all! Ok, really I am going to start the 17 day diet tomorrow! Like for real! lol I read the book last night and I am getting ready to go to the store in a few minutes. I will keep you guys updated on my progress.  

Sarra- I know what you mean! When I get too stressed just even thinking about a diet makes me want to flip the F-out!

Robert- You are gonna be a skinny mini in no time!


----------



## Caddy

Okay.  I'm excited.

1. I went to a sports med doctor and found out that my IT band from hip to knee are so tight they are building scar tissue. There is another muscle in my butt that is also all screwed up. I DO NOT need hip surgery!  YAY! I know have a bunch of exercises to loosen those major tendon's back up. This can occur from running, biking, cycling or hiking. WE have done a lot of walking and hikin over the years and I had been using a recumbant bike for about 4 years. 

2. I also got a foam roller, which works like deep tissue massage. Man, that thing it BRUTAL! Hopefully it will loosen things up.

3. I have my treadmill! Bought a used one Sunday night. I used it this morning for 30 minutes. I will hook up my laptop to the 65 inch tv screen downstairs and use it as a desk once I figure out something to place the wireless keyboard and mouse on.  

Things are looking up.  Now the issue is all of the time that's involved with all of the physical therapy exercises. Yikes.


----------



## Rachel Schurig

I'm so glad you don't need surgery, Caddy! Doing the right PT can make such a huge difference. My good friend has been told she needs spinal surgery for the last few years but has managed to stave that off with consistent PT. I really need to be more diligent with mine.

Congrats on the treadmill! What kind did you get?


----------



## Caddy

Vision Fitness. I got it for $299.  THey are a thousand or more new. The people who had it were in their 70's and hardly got on it.


----------



## 60865

This is a thread I should keep up with ... congrats Caddy on getting the machine. I hope you get to really use it.
I got a trampoline last year because I have lymph issue in one leg after being ran over by a motocycle years back. 
It's fun and it's supposed to be great for the lymphatic system but it's collecting dust and I've no success selling it.


----------



## Simon Haynes

I'm still cycling 15-30km a day (10-20 miles or so).  Currently 165lb (75kg) at 6'3", and the fittest I've been my entire life.  No more back pain since I lost the weight either.


----------



## Justawriter

I fell off the diet wagon for awhile, didn't gain but stopped losing. Started back up a week or so ago when my juicer arrived. Have been juicing once or twice a day and have lost two more pounds. I still need to get to the gym more, haven't done well there.


----------



## 60865

Simon Haynes said:


> I'm still cycling 15-30km a day (10-20 miles or so). Currently 165lb (75kg) at 6'3", and the fittest I've been my entire life. No more back pain since I lost the weight either.


Good!


----------



## TexasGirl

You guys are doing GREAT!

Me, I've been eating cookies.

I will get back on track. Soon. Tomorrow. Yes, tomorrow.

It's spring break and the kids are home. All the usual schedules are out the window.


----------



## David Kazzie

I'll jump in. 

I've been using the myfitnesspal.com app to help me shed a few pounds. I've lost 5.5 pounds in the last month. I'm pretty short, so my ideal weight is pretty low, which sucks, because it means to lose weight, I've got to stick to a pretty low calorie intake. 

Once I get to my ideal weight, I'll be able to up the calorie intake. And I had been working out fairly regularly, which gets you more calories, but I strained my neck, so I haven't exercised as much as I would like the last 10 days.


----------



## Burrito Fart

I went for a 30 minute walk today! Hey, It's something. lol  Whoa, new emoticons    

P.s Nothing substantial to report on the 17 day diet, seeing as I've been half-assing it. I still am 2lbs down though.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Where has everyone gone? I'm still cutting blackberries, but it's great for exercise I've dropped eight pounds after being on a long plateau. What a relief to be losing again.


----------



## Victoria Champion

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Where has everyone gone? I'm still cutting blackberries, but it's great for exercise I've dropped eight pounds after being on a long plateau. What a relief to be losing again.


Ah, I've been dealing with personal stuff. Not been keeping track of weight or health. Coincidentally, I finally think I've got my head screwed on straight and am trying to get back on track this week with the treadmill. (Basically been either starving myself or self-medicating with food this past few weeks to deal with divorce. Don't feel like doing that anymore. I'm alright now.) I'm focused on my writing goals and being kind to myself. I still need to build my treadmill desk!


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Sorry to hear about the divorce, Victoria. Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Victoria Champion

P.A. Woodburn said:


> Sorry to hear about the divorce, Victoria. Hope you are feeling better soon.


Thank you. I am doing much better, my daily word count is back up, and I discovered that the treadmill is actually a great way to deal with anxiety and stress. I feel so much better after exercising. So my new daily goal is 1000 words and 1 mile. Everything else comes second.


----------



## Becca Mills

Simon, David, Harlow -- congrats on the success! 

Victoria, I'm so sorry to hear of the divorce. Keep in touch, so we can support you, okay?

I'm up 6 lbs. I've just let the healthier eating habits slide this last month for no reason at all. Monkeydiddlers.   

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Victoria Champion

Becca Mills said:


> Victoria, I'm so sorry to hear of the divorce. Keep in touch, so we can support you, okay?
> 
> I'm up 6 lbs. I've just let the healthier eating habits slide this last month for no reason at all. Monkeydiddlers.


Thanks, Becca. Yeah, I should have tried to get some moral support about coping with food, but I was feeling sorry for myself and ashamed, too, that I bought a bunch of ice cream, soda and chips, etc... but I don't drink, or smoke, or take drugs, so food was really all I had to drown my sorrows in. But! Spring is here, and I'm actually feeling alright, so maybe it was okay to do that -- maybe it helped me psychologically if not physiologically. My ex-husband (hurts to say that) is such a health nut, so it was kind of like defying him to eat junk food, and that felt good. Like I said though, the treadmill actually helps my mood and sense of well-being more, so I'm glad to be back on my exercise routine, and eating more healthily again.

I think it's alright to relax the stringent idea of having to eat healthy all the time, if we keep up with burning the extra calories as we do it. Good luck getting the 6 pounds off, won't be that difficult. It's not a lot. Heck, I gain and lose ~15 lbs every month during my female troubles.


----------



## TexasGirl

I am doing the Dr. Oz 2-day cleanse Fri-Sat.

If I don't do it proper, I am not allowed on the KBs for a week!

I'm taping this to my refrigerator.


----------



## Victoria Champion

TexasGirl said:


> I am doing the Dr. Oz 2-day cleanse Fri-Sat.
> 
> If I don't do it proper, I am not allowed on the KBs for a week!
> 
> I'm taping this to my refrigerator.


Good luck! Denying oneself KB seems kinda harsh!


----------



## Sharon Cummin

Since the beginning of the year I have gained and lost the same 6 pounds over and over. I am going to start over now. This is a cool thread. I think I will push harder thinking about posting on here if I gain.


----------



## TexasGirl

Victoria Champion said:


> Good luck! Denying oneself KB seems kinda harsh!


That's how I know it's going to work!

AND...just booked two last minute back-to-back newborn sessions for Friday. I think I'll do Sat-Sun instead as that's a tough day even on regular food.

If you don't hear from me for a week...send me PMs! (Those go to my email he he he).


----------



## Sharebear

Checking in... it's been quite a while.
I'm up 5 pounds, I think this is the heaviest I've ever been... bleh.
I cannot wait for better weather so both the dogs and I can get out and walk!

Everyone here keep it up! I'm really impressed by the treadmill writing, I would fall off and die for sure.


----------



## JETaylor

Brina, don't feel bad.  I'm up a few pounds as well.  Unfortunately, I don't have a treadmill or a treadmill desk that would help me either.  

I need to get my butt out of the chair and work out.  Counter intuitive to butt-in-chair and write.


----------



## TexasGirl

I finished day one of the Oz cleanse, and wow, you are definitely going to feel it.

Breakfast was quinoa/prunes/rice milk/flaxseed oil. It went well enough.

Lunch was a blueberry/banana/flaxseed/almond milk shake. Delicious but made me hungry.

Snack one was a kale/cucumber/mint/pineapple drink that was impossible for me to manage. I had to chuck it.

Snack two was raw veggies with olive oil/lemon/salt/pepper. I did this every time I felt too hungry.

Snack three was a pomegranate/pineapple drink that was probably my salvation.

Dinner was a cabbage soup with so many veggies thrown in that it took an hour to cut them all. Not very tasty. I have much better soups of this ilk. I made myself eat it.

I got a raging headache by evening. Not sure if it was hunger or caffeine withdrawal or another chemical withdrawal. It grew into a migraine and I was in abject misery, no ibuprofen would help, and I did not think I could go on. I went to bed early (which some other people on the cleanse said they had to do.)

But this morning I decided to do the breakfast again. We'll see. If I disappear from the boards for a week, you'll know I caved and got off the cleanse. That's my punishment for failing!


----------



## Becca Mills

Victoria Champion said:


> Thanks, Becca. Yeah, I should have tried to get some moral support about coping with food, but I was feeling sorry for myself and ashamed, too, that I bought a bunch of ice cream, soda and chips, etc... but I don't drink, or smoke, or take drugs, so food was really all I had to drown my sorrows in. But! Spring is here, and I'm actually feeling alright, so maybe it was okay to do that -- maybe it helped me psychologically if not physiologically. My ex-husband (hurts to say that) is such a health nut, so it was kind of like defying him to eat junk food, and that felt good. Like I said though, the treadmill actually helps my mood and sense of well-being more, so I'm glad to be back on my exercise routine, and eating more healthily again.
> 
> I think it's alright to relax the stringent idea of having to eat healthy all the time, if we keep up with burning the extra calories as we do it. Good luck getting the 6 pounds off, won't be that difficult. It's not a lot. Heck, I gain and lose ~15 lbs every month during my female troubles.


Thanks, Victoria.  I think you're right that "treating" life's challenges with food is not as bad as a lot of other substances we could turn to in times of stress. And if divorce isn't a time of stress, I don't know what is. I'm so sorry you've had to go through that. There's no reason to be ashamed! It happens to so many people. I'm glad the treadmill helps!


----------



## Becca Mills

TexasGirl said:


> I finished day one of the Oz cleanse, and wow, you are definitely going to feel it.
> 
> Breakfast was quinoa/prunes/rice milk/flaxseed oil. It went well enough.
> 
> Lunch was a blueberry/banana/flaxseed/almond milk shake. Delicious but made me hungry.
> 
> Snack one was a kale/cucumber/mint/pineapple drink that was impossible for me to manage. I had to chuck it.
> 
> Snack two was raw veggies with olive oil/lemon/salt/pepper. I did this every time I felt too hungry.
> 
> Snack three was a pomegranate/pineapple drink that was probably my salvation.
> 
> Dinner was a cabbage soup with so many veggies thrown in that it took an hour to cut them all. Not very tasty. I have much better soups of this ilk. I made myself eat it.
> 
> I got a raging headache by evening. Not sure if it was hunger or caffeine withdrawal or another chemical withdrawal. It grew into a migraine and I was in abject misery, no ibuprofen would help, and I did not think I could go on. I went to bed early (which some other people on the cleanse said they had to do.)
> 
> But this morning I decided to do the breakfast again. We'll see. If I disappear from the boards for a week, you'll know I caved and got off the cleanse. That's my punishment for failing!


HARD CORE! (Both the cleanse and the threatened punishment.) Yowza!

Well hang in there. We don't want you to go into KB withdrawal, and we don't want KB to go into TexasGirl withdrawal, either!


----------



## TexasGirl

It's 3 p.m. and I'm still on it! Tummy is grumbly and I have visions of white bread dancing in my head, but I figure if I'm this close, I'll make it. May be going to bed at 9 again just to get 'er done!

And of course I have a lunch scheduled with my favorite writer friend at the Catfish Parlor tomorrow. Now THAT'S the way to come back from a cleanse!


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author

Oh hey, cool thread! I need to be in better shape. My diet's never really been a problem (my vices tend to inhabit other parts of my life than food), but I'm terrible at getting exercise. We bought a house around Christmas, and this one has stairs, so that's some mandatory exercise I get every day. How pathetic is that, when walking around my house is a step up (ahaha) from the norm?

I just put out a new fantasy book last month, and it's doing really well. I've done exercise programs related to how many words I've written or how many novels/short stories I have out, and they've been fun. But this time, I think I'll be doubly motivated if I commit to losing a pound or an inch (a pound AND an inch??) for every thousand copies my book sells this year. (Though its sequel is coming out too, and I really should include all my books if I'm gonna do it this way, right?) ZOMG, just imagining myself as all slender and fit by Christmas 2013...now that it totally motivating!


----------



## Becca Mills

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Oh hey, cool thread! I need to be in better shape. My diet's never really been a problem (my vices tend to inhabit other parts of my life than food), but I'm terrible at getting exercise. We bought a house around Christmas, and this one has stairs, so that's some mandatory exercise I get every day. How pathetic is that, when walking around my house is a step up (ahaha) from the norm?
> 
> I just put out a new fantasy book last month, and it's doing really well. I've done exercise programs related to how many words I've written or how many novels/short stories I have out, and they've been fun. But this time, I think I'll be doubly motivated if I commit to losing a pound or an inch (a pound AND an inch??) for every thousand copies my book sells this year. (Though its sequel is coming out too, and I really should include all my books if I'm gonna do it this way, right?) ZOMG, just imagining myself as all slender and fit by Christmas 2013...now that it totally motivating!


Congratulations on your book, Jasmine, and welcome to the thread!


----------



## Victoria Champion

TexasGirl said:


> It's 3 p.m. and I'm still on it! Tummy is grumbly and I have visions of white bread dancing in my head, but I figure if I'm this close, I'll make it. May be going to bed at 9 again just to get 'er done!


The whole experience sounds horrible!


----------



## Victoria Champion

Jasmine Giacomo said:


> Oh hey, cool thread! I need to be in better shape. My diet's never really been a problem (my vices tend to inhabit other parts of my life than food), but I'm terrible at getting exercise. We bought a house around Christmas, and this one has stairs, so that's some mandatory exercise I get every day. How pathetic is that, when walking around my house is a step up (ahaha) from the norm?
> 
> I just put out a new fantasy book last month, and it's doing really well. I've done exercise programs related to how many words I've written or how many novels/short stories I have out, and they've been fun. But this time, I think I'll be doubly motivated if I commit to losing a pound or an inch (a pound AND an inch??) for every thousand copies my book sells this year. (Though its sequel is coming out too, and I really should include all my books if I'm gonna do it this way, right?) ZOMG, just imagining myself as all slender and fit by Christmas 2013...now that it totally motivating!


Hi, welcome. Your approach sounds interesting. I'm doing something similar - 1K words and 1 mile, every day.


----------



## williamvw

If this thread isn't too over, I have a motivational idea to offer.

This morning, I passed the 100-mile mark with my treadmill desk, which I use expressly for fiction writing rather than my non-fiction day job. One thought led to another, and those led to a blog post: http://www.williamvanwinkle.com/1/post/2013/04/dream-walking.html. In short, I want to "walk" from my home to Costa Rica. In doing so, perhaps I'll have the mileposts and motivations to get me from here to being a full-time fiction author. If pounds lost aren't striking the right chord inside of you, maybe you can find your own exercise path to reach your own goal?


----------



## JETaylor

I've totally sucked on the weight loss venture. Just saying.


----------



## TexasGirl

I'm still loving the treadmill but now that spring has sprung (and my newest book is DONE and waiting for release), I'm alternating running in the mornings and spending the afternoon treadmilling.

I was surprised how much my surgery took out of me. Been over two months now before I finally felt back in stride.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn

Believe it or not I'm still getting daily exercise cutting blackberries. They are going down but I have a ways to go. Enjoying having more light. Am turning into a dedicated gardener


----------

